
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (March 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of
your interview process would also be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
xando
Hey, a friendly reminder. I’m parsing the thread, all job offers added here
are also available on the map on

[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io)

or just HN items

[https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn](https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn)

If you post here, please use the below format to help me with parsing. If you
won’t, no worries, I will do my best to get all the things right.

    
    
      1) {company} | {job title} | {locations} | {attrs: REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA, company url}
      Google | Software Developer | SF | VISA https://google.com
      DuckDuckGo | Software Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

or

    
    
      2) {company} | {job title} | {location}
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | London, Zurich, Sydney
      Facebook | Web-developer | London, Zurich
    

I’m using this regex to test the firstline.

    
    
      \s*(?P<company>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<title>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<locations>[^|]+?)\s*(?:\|\s*(?P<attrs>.+))?$
    

You can test it in Python or here
[https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3](https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3) (for the
match look right).

~~~
lalwanivikas
In that spirit, I wanted to mention a similar project I have been working on
for past few weeks:

[https://firstdevjob.com](https://firstdevjob.com)

It's specifically aimed at helping people find their very first dev job
(mainly for people who are trying to transition into tech). Right now there
are three parts that help with different aspects of the process:

\- jobs: jobs for junior positions(through AngelList, HN etc.)

\- posts: knowledge in the form of articles. (from learning to code to
interview prep)

\- stories: interviews of people who have successfully made the career switch
to development

If you are a developer who is looking for his first(or maybe 2nd?) developer
job, I would love to have your feedback!

~~~
zaneyard
Thank you for this! I coming up on graduation and am looking for my first job.
Perhaps I am a narrow use case, but I would like to see a distance slider for
the filter; I am looking to relocate to the SF area but I really don't care
what city it is.

Also, it would be nice to see a little bit of information underneath the
posting before you view the full ad: maybe show the "skills" section from
AngelList?

Again, thanks! I already applied to FormSwift through your site.

~~~
lalwanivikas
Awesome! Hope you get an offer from there :-)

Both your points make sense. Reg distance slider - do you think option to
input state can be an alternative? Would that work for you?

~~~
zaneyard
Personally, they both make sense to me. I've always seen a slider option but
I'm sure it's more work to implement. State could be an easy way to search on
a bigger scope.

I feel like you would have to ask yourself how most people use these features:
perhaps someone is searching for the city they live in and are willing to
commute "30 miles." They certainly wouldn't want to search the entire state of
Texas. Is that the major use-case for users of your site? Forgive me if I'm
using an incorrect logic here as I have never done user interface testing but
this seems like the sort of thing to think about when designing features.

Honestly though I love the simplicity in design of your site, but the way your
job-tile elements are created they're just begging to be clicked on to expand
them for more detail.

~~~
vram22
Great user interface points, and not just because they match your current
need.

------
jashkenas
The New York Times | Interactive News Developer | NYC | Onsite, Full Time

[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/jobs/nyt-news-
appli...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/jobs/nyt-news-applications-
developer.html)

Interactive News is the special digital projects team embedded within the
newsroom of The New York Times. You’ll be working with editors, reporters,
photographers, designers and other developers to build newsroom-facing tools
and reader-facing projects that expand the horizons of our digital news
report.

You’ll join a small team passionate about improving newsgathering through
technology.

You’ll span desks and beats in search of projects where your software can help
The Times tell stories they couldn’t tell otherwise.

Sometimes you will craft bots. Other times you will construct open-source
libraries. Often, you will deploy web-based admins for reporters to enter and
clean data. In every case, you will make The Times’s reporting and
storytelling better.

We want to improve our team by better reflecting our broad audience. If you’re
a member of a community underrepresented in technology, we especially
encourage you to apply.

~~~
orthur_b
From the resume for Software Engineer in Test: "Send resume with cover letter
to Angela Maya, The New York Times Company, 620 8th Avenue, 11th Floor, New
York, NY 10018. Reference code required when applying: Software Engineer in
Test 54266-197."

Speechless. Is it common approach to use post mail for application?

------
bgriggs1
Knack | Software Engineer | Remote | REMOTE
[https://knack.com](https://knack.com)

Hmm, let's see, how can we scare off the typical HN reader. We're
bootstrapped, so we have zero interest in Silicon Valley. We're a 100% remote
company, but we have overlap time and synchronous communication, because those
things matter. Our only investors are our customers, so everything revolves
around them, not you. And we're not looking to sell or be acquired, because,
shocker, we actually love what we're doing and who we're doing it with and
want to keep doing it forever.

On the off chance there's a kindred spirit here, find out more at
[https://knack.com/work-at-knack](https://knack.com/work-at-knack)

~~~
burkaman
I'm sure you meant this to be tongue-in-cheek, but it comes off as a very
superior and passive aggressive attitude. I recommend a different approach if
you're trying to get people interested in learning more.

~~~
bgriggs1
What's passive about it? ;)

If we can spark a connection with a potential fit we're fine turning off
everyone else.

~~~
gabriellep
Until your company scales and you're trying to hire and no one wants to work
for you.

Hire a talent specialist, don't think short term, and read Work Rules :)

------
prakashj
Nextdoor ([http://nextdoor.com/](http://nextdoor.com/)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

I'm one of the co-founders and Chief Architect at Nextdoor. Our mission is to
use the power of technology to create stronger and safer neighborhoods all
around the world. Over 70% of the neighborhoods in the US are using our
platform to communicate about the issues most important to them, and we've
just started expanding internationally as well in the Netherlands and UK.
Founded in 2010, we're backed by Benchmark Capital, Greylock Partners, Google
Ventures, and Tiger Global among others, and have raised over $210M in venture
capital to-date.

We are hiring across the board, and growing quickly. A list of our open job
reqs can be found here at
[http://nextdoor.com/jobs](http://nextdoor.com/jobs). In particular, we're
always looking for great full-stack generalists who are comfortable working in
an agile, fast-paced environment. Our stack is primarily Python and Go,
running on AWS, with client apps built in Obj-C/Swift (iOS), Java (Android),
and JavaScript (Web).

Our office is located in San Francisco (mid-Market) close to Civic Center
BART. If you're looking for a relatively small startup (we're still fewer than
150 people total, with ~50 in engineering) with an opportunity to have global
impact, we'd love to hear from you at jobs@nextdoor.com.

------
evanjacobs
Alexa Smart Home | Software Development Engineers | Seattle | ONSITE

We're focused on making Alexa the UI for the home and we're looking for
engineers who want to help us in this mission. This is a unique opportunity to
be an early member of a team whose work will have a big impact on customers.
In order to achieve this mission, you'll get to build a wide variety of
applications and services using a range of technologies.

Here are just a couple of the positions that I'm hiring for but please feel
free to reach out to me (evan @ amazon . com) with any questions:

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/478440](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/478440)

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/479984](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/479984)

P.S. If you're a recent college graduate, you can apply for those positions
at: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/teams/university-tech-full-
time](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/teams/university-tech-full-time)

P.P.S. If you're looking for a summer internship, those positions are
available at: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/teams/university-tech-
internship](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/teams/university-tech-internship)

~~~
salmaanp
can I get a referral for the internship? From what I have seen applying
directly almost always doesn't work. I just want an interview.

~~~
mlht
Same. Applying directly never seems to result in anything.

------
iamtheneal
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer, Mobile Security | New York (preferred), San
Francisco (for senior or exceptional candidates) |
[https://squareup.com/careers](https://squareup.com/careers) Square's Mobile
Security team is hiring in our SoHo, NYC office. We're a full-stack
engineering team building Square's software tamper detection and remote
attestation system.

\----

What we do:

    
    
      research iOS and Android attacks and countermeasures
    
      build backend services to filter and analyze system-level telemetry from the millions of devices running our software
    
      develop heuristics and models to detect malicious activity
    
      collaborate with Square's mobile, hardware, and anti-fraud teams
    

\----

Why it's cool:

    
    
      We work across many disciplines: security, mobile, backend, data infrastructure, data science.
    
      Our system is critical: without it, some Square products couldn't exist.
    
      Several companies have built systems like this; ours is the most advanced.
    
      We catch real hackers and criminals.
    

\----

Who we're looking for:

    
    
      reverse engineers familiar with C
    
      mobile engineers familiar with C and with Android or iOS internals
    
      backend engineers
    
      an engineering manager (NYC only)
    

\----

Tech we use: C, Java, Objective-C, Python, Ruby MySQL, Vertica, Spark

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email me at neal@squareup.com

------
iamnafets
Amazon New Product Demand Forecasting | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site
($130-$250+ depending on experience)

Amazon's New Product Demand Forecasting team is responsible for one of the
most challenging problems in supply chain optimization: predicting sales for
products that have no sales history. This is a uniquely creative space in
Forecasting requiring our machine learning models to capture both the nuances
of the global consumer marketplace as well as customer behavior on Amazon.

Our team works closely with research scientists to invent new ways to make use
of novel data, solve hard engineering problems around scaling and performance
in predicting for tens of millions of products, and iterate quickly in order
to stay on the cutting edge. I'm looking for an experienced software developer
that is comfortable with big data and machine learning and can:

* Design systems that provide a stable base for innovation in a rapidly changing business

* Improve Forecasting algorithms through data-driven analysis and experimentation in our Scala/Spark environment

* Optimize for scalability and performance of both distributed computations and near-metal C++ code

* Learn quickly and keep up with a rapidly changing machine learning and big data landscape

* Communicate their ideas clearly with all members of a diverse team

If this sounds interesting, as the hiring manager I'd love to chat or buy you
coffee. Email me (Stefan) at smai@ (amazon.com) with your resume and a brief
introduction. (Interview process is 1 phone screen and onsite interview with
whiteboard coding and behavioral questions about your experience.)

------
bbgm
Amazon Web Services | Multiple positions | Seattle | Fulltime, ONSITE,
[http://aws.amazon.com/batch](http://aws.amazon.com/batch)

The AWS HPC Services org is hiring for multiple positions. HPC Services is a
new org that sits inside broader Amazon EC2 org. Our first public service was
AWS Batch. In addition to continuing to evolve AWS Batch, we are also
investing in tools and libraries that improve the performance of HPC
applications on AWS. When we say HPC we think of applications across various
scientific domains, engineering, machine learning, etc. Our target customers
are scientists, engineers, and developers. Current open positions are for a
Web Development Engineer [1] and Software Development Engineers [2]. Not
posted yet is a position for a research scientist with deep experience in
parallelism, e.g. frameworks/libraries like MPI, LAPACK, etc. If you want to
learn more, please reach out to me (deesingh (at) amazon) or joadegbo (at)
amazon

1\.
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/484402](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/484402)

2\.
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/504675](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/504675),
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/504677](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/504677)

------
amymassey
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard - Cambridge/Boston, MA - ONSITE

Do you want to help cure cancer? Do you care about the mission behind your
software engineering?

We are a motivated team of software engineers building scalable tools to
analyze massive amounts of genomic data using cloud compute software to
process 24TB of biological data daily... and that's just the beginning! We are
co-developing products to advance science with the biggest partners in the
industry -- working directly with and alongside their engineers.

We are seeking strong software engineers to join our team. We have a flat
organizational structure with self-directed, agile teams.

We use Scala, Spark, Akka, React & Clojurescript. Experience in the tech stack
or sciences not req'd.

Here is some recent information on our mission:
[http://www.wbur.org/commonhealth/2016/07/07/precision-
medici...](http://www.wbur.org/commonhealth/2016/07/07/precision-medicine-
broad)

Interested? Please email Amy Massey - massey@broadinstitute.org

------
andrewheekin
StreetShares | Software Engineer (Python, AngularJS) | Washington, DC (Reston,
VA) | Full-time, onsite, [http://streetshares.com](http://streetshares.com) |
$80k-$100k+ and equity

StreetShares is hiring passionate software engineers to build our online
lending platform. Engineers will work in a fast paced environment to shape the
future of our company. This position will focus on all aspects of our system
including application, database, and front end code. The ideal candidate is
comfortable being an intricate part of a small agile team, can engage across
functional areas and is a coding master. This position reports to the VP of
Product Technology and is based in our Reston, VA headquarters.

If you're interested, email cmcpeek@streetshares.com

~~~
andrewheekin
APPLY HERE:
[https://streetshares.workable.com/jobs/437467/candidates/new](https://streetshares.workable.com/jobs/437467/candidates/new)

------
vikp
Dataquest | Lead Software Engineer | San Francisco | Remote okay | $100k-$140k
+ significant equity

At Dataquest (www.dataquest.io), we data science to thousands of students
around the world every day. We teach the concepts behind the code, then help
students build projects until everything clicks. We get results -- we've had
students get jobs at companies like SpaceX, and our NPS is around 60.

Our infrastructure is built around React and Python 3, and we deploy using
Docker and Kubernetes. We interactively run and check student code, a major
technical challenge.

We're looking for someone to own our technical stack and direction, while also
leading and growing our engineering team. Ideally you've built something at
scale, and can balance adding customer value (shipping fast) with clean code
and architecture.

We're looking for someone who's passionate about teaching, which both involves
sharing our mission (to give people access to high quality education at a low
cost), and wanting to mentor other engineers.

You'll have a lot of latitude over technical decisions, and you'll have
significant input on product decisions as well. We're bootstrapped and
profitable, so this is also a chance to learn more about the business side.

This is a great role if you want a make huge impact on the world, grow a
business, and rapidly expand your skillset.

If this is interesting, please email vik at dataquest.io.

------
heakins
Amazon Lab126 (lab126.com) | Sunnyvale, CA | Concept Engineer (ONSITE)

Amazon Lab126 is an inventive research and development company that designs
and engineers high-profile consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a
subsidiary of Amazon.com, Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle
family of products. Since then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like
Fire tablets, Fire TV and Amazon Echo. What will you help us create?

We’re looking for engineers with broad experience in a mix of software,
firmware and electrical engineering who thrive in fast-paced start-up like
environments. In this role, you will be a part of the Concept Engineering team
that brings in new ideas and delivers high-fidelity proof of concepts.
Responsibilities include:

* Actively participate and lead concept development and design ideation as part of a small team

* Rapidly build and iterate on polished, high-fidelity prototypes that express design intent, using the best and most appropriate tools and techniques for the task

* Develop functional prototypes to prove and sell concepts to development teams and senior leadership

* Partner with other teams to ensure that our techniques and technologies translate through to shipping products and services

* Be able to work creatively through and around perceived limitations and/or challenges imposed to create delightful experiences for customers

Please email heakins@amazon.com if you’re interested!

------
mronge
Astropad | Codec Software Engineer | Minneapolis,MN | REMOTE

At Astro HQ we make Astropad, software that turns the iPad into a high-end
drawing tablet for the computer. We replace existing dedicated, hardware
drawing tablets that are prohibitively expensive, costing thousands of
dollars. Astropad is used by creatives of all types, from hobbyists to high-
end professionals working on major motion pictures.

To make Astropad possible we had to create our own network protocol and low-
latency video codec we call Liquid. We are just getting started with Liquid
and we need engineers to help us work on this next generation high quality,
low-latency video technology.

We are looking for someone with an interest in low level programming (C,
SIMD), graphics, GPU programming and compression to work on our cutting edge
Liquid tech. We are also a fully remote company with a small office in
Minneapolis, MN. If this sounds interesting to you, e-mail: jobs@astro-hq.com

------
brikis98
Gruntwork | DevOps Engineer | Anywhere | REMOTE
[http://www.gruntwork.io/](http://www.gruntwork.io/)

At Gruntwork, we offer DevOps as a Service. That means we help companies
figure out how to do all the steps that come after writing code. How do you
test that code? How do you deploy it? How do you monitor it? How do you keep
it secure?

It turns out that many, many companies are are struggling with these
questions, and we need to grow our company to keep up with demand. We are
distributed (work from anywhere), bootstrapped (no investor pressure), family-
friendly (no crazy hours), trying to build a diverse team (people of all
backgrounds, genders, races, cultures, and ethnicities are welcome), and
profitable (we work with some of the biggest brands in the world).

We're looking for a seasoned developer with deep experience running production
software ("operations", "DevOps"). If you're interested, email us at
careers@gruntwork.io.

You can find more info here: [https://blog.gruntwork.io/gruntwork-is-hiring-
devops-enginee...](https://blog.gruntwork.io/gruntwork-is-hiring-devops-
engineers-c268513a0b5a)

~~~
bepolite
Cool. I'm applying now ;)

------
JonnyB_Amazon
Amazon | Full Stack Engineers & Development Managers - On-site Only |
Edinburgh, UK | Relocation Assistance Available | Full Time | Visa Sponsorship
available

Amazon development Centre (Scotland) is looking for experienced software
developers with strong technical ability, a focus on the customer experience,
great teamwork and communication skills, and a motivation to achieve results
in a fast-paced environment. We are also looking for some experienced
Development Managers to lead these teams.

Our development centre in Edinburgh is responsible for devising and growing
innovations for Amazon around the world. Small teams of developers, designers
and leaders run major parts of Amazon’s business, technology and operations.
From interactive UI design to large-scale distributed systems and machine
learning, we do whatever it takes to deliver great products and experiences
for our customers.

Our work is characterised by high scale, complexity and the need for
invention. We offer great opportunities to work on big data, machine learning
and high-scale, low-latency distributed systems. We use a wide variety of
languages including Java, Python, Ruby, and JavaScript; Open Source
technologies including Linux, Ruby on Rails, and AngularJS; and we build on
top of Amazon’s world-leading AWS platform.

For more information take a look at our microsite -
[http://www.amazondc.com](http://www.amazondc.com)

Feel free to get in touch with me – contact details in my profile - if you are
interested in having an informal chat about roles here.

(Please note, I only recruit for the Edinburgh Dev Centre, so cannot help you
with other roles/locations)

~~~
amirbehzad
You don't reply to emails

~~~
JonnyB_Amazon
Hi Amirbehzad, Many apologies, it looks like I missed that one from you. I
will reply to you today. I blame a busy inbox :)

~~~
ramanujank
JonnyB_Amazon responds on time! I can vouch for that. :)

~~~
amirbehzad
Oh yeah? Thanks for your only comment after 1,861 days in HN.

This recruiter ignored me last month completely. He only responded until I
posted this public comment on HN. He sent me a coding test, which I completed
successfully as reported by the online testing platform. Few days passed
without any feedback, so I sent him another email to remind him, and he
replied with copypasta that I'm rejected.

He treats candidates with some sort of bias, rather than their skills. Don't
waste your time.

~~~
dpereira14
I don't know, man. I did not have the same experience as you

------
jphillips415
Mashape | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Remote

Mashape is looking for qualified Software Developers, Customer Success
Engineers, and Dev Ops Engineer candidates to work in our San Francisco
office.

We’re the company behind Kong, the most widely adopted open-source API
gateway. Our core focus is making it easy to distribute, monetize, and consume
cloud APIs. We are driven by a passionate community of developers from around
the world.

We work with leading open source technologies including HTTP, AWS, Cassandra,
Nginx, Docker, Lua, Python, Docker, PostgreSQL, Cassandra and many others.

Our culture is open and collaborative and our small team is smart, passionate
and fun. We’re fully funded, growing and looking for great people. If you’re
interested in any of our jobs, we’d love to talk to you.

Check out our openings and apply online at
[https://www.mashape.com/jobs/](https://www.mashape.com/jobs/) or contact
Nicole directly at nicole@mashape.com

------
seatscouts
Seat Scouts | Sr. Functional Programmer - Elixir | Can be 100% Remote | Full-
time | [http://www.seatscouts.com](http://www.seatscouts.com)

At Seat Scouts, we help brokers in the event ticket industry automate their
everyday. We do this by making the fastest software using the latest
technology. We are also a 100% remote team, so you can join us from anywhere
the country!

We are currently hiring for Sr. Functional Programmers who will be responsible
for building out our suite of broker automation tools by contributing
throughout the entire software stack. Brokers rely on us to automate critical
tasks with 100% accuracy and micro-second latency. As such, we rely on
cutting-edge technologies such as Elixir, Phoenix Framework, React, and
WebSockets to build real-time software thats up to the task. If you’re
interested in building high-performance software using the latest tech, let us
know at jobs@seatscouts.com.

------
taeric
Amazon AI | Developers, managers, and data scientists | Primarily Seattle |
ONSITE

We are looking for Software Engineers, Development Managers, Product Managers,
and Scientists as we build tools across the AI stack. Applied Machine Learning
experience is not required for all engineers, but our roles will provide a
great way to grow in the field working with talented ML practitioners.

Full job descriptions at
[http://amazon.jobs/amazonai](http://amazon.jobs/amazonai)

~~~
ravisteja12
I dont see any listing for Product Manager roles, are you hiring PM's with 2
years of exp ?

~~~
taeric
My apologies. I will see about getting all of the openings onto that site. In
the meantime, this posting should detail our PM positions.
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/481805](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/481805)

------
dstillman
Zotero | Backend Developer | Fairfax, VA | REMOTE
[https://www.zotero.org](https://www.zotero.org)

Zotero is an open-source project that develops software and web services to
help people collect, organize, cite, and share their research. Our software is
recommended by most universities and used by millions of students, scholars,
scientists, and researchers worldwide.

We're looking for a full-time, remote developer to work on Zotero's server-
side architecture — our public API, backend services, AWS infrastructure, etc.
You'll be part of a small team producing free and open-source software along
with an amazing global community and help make a huge difference in people's
ability to manage their research effectively.

More details here: [https://www.zotero.org/jobs](https://www.zotero.org/jobs)

------
mightybyte
Takt | Haskell Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE preferred, but
REMOTE is an option for senior candidates.

Takt also has open positions for Data Scientist, Data Engineer, Systems and
Infrastructure Engineer, Product Managers/Designers, and more. Check them out
at [http://takt.com/careers](http://takt.com/careers). Here is the Haskell
Engineer job description:

Takt is seeking experienced Haskell programmers to help develop our flagship
product. Our platform processes giant event streams of all kinds, identifying
patterns, trends and opportunities to intervene and improve processes, aided
by machine learning. Our vision will change the way people engage across
multiple industries, be it retail, finance, or healthcare. We're reaching more
than 10 million users, making us one of the largest ventures using Haskell.

As a Takt engineer, you'll work in small, self-sufficient teams with the
shared goal of delivering excellent software anchored in an agile culture of
quality, delivery, and innovation. You understand that legacy code is the work
you did yesterday. You also share our passion for functional programming and
using data to solve complex problems. Contact mightybyte at the google mail
service for more information.

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Java, Bash)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (ES6, Knockout.js) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby) - Montreal - FullTime
      

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
majogu
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
52,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (76!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 125 people, and recently became a public company
listed on AIM ($FREE.L). The majority of our team are based in Edinburgh but
we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help us make small
businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have dozens of new
opportunities in our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently
Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

Here's a condensed list of current vacancies in our engineering organisation:

* Team Leads

* Full-stack ruby engineers

* Data engineers

* Operations engineers

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me (VP Engineering) directly: maria [at]
freeagent [dot] com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff only right now)

------
sashagitlab
GitLab ([https://about.gitlab.com/](https://about.gitlab.com/)) | Engineering
and Non-Engineering roles| Remote Only

We're hiring developers, build engineers, service engineers, developers, sales
development reps, and director level positions, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're a
remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab
Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1000
contributors.

See all jobs here:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Interested? Feel free to email us directly at jobs@gitlab.com!

------
ahultgren
Omni (Schibsted) | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | Onsite |
Full-Time

Omni is an award-winning news app (and website) with the focus on
personalization, and quick and complete news coverage (aggregating all other
news sources). You will be part of a small and efficient team (4 full stack
devs, 1 UX, and 1 designer in Stockholm; 4 Android and iOS devs in Gdansk) who
have just begun expanding the app into new markets. We're small enough that
you will have a big impact, but there's still plenty of career opportunities
within the rest of Schibsted. We're looking for a senior engineer that is very
experienced with javascript and node.js (or so good at other stuff and willing
to learn that it doesn't matter). The rest of our stack consists of Postgresql
and Elastic Search, virtual-dom for the web, and Heroku and Kubernetes/AWS for
hosting. However, we're constantly experimenting and innovating and no
strangers to trying new technology when we get a good opportunity (personally
I can't wait to use Elm in production; we just need more devs who knows it!).
Email me at andreas@omni.se if you're interested.

------
jisaacso
Quora | ML Engineer | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE | www.quora.com

ML, Python, C++, TensorFlow, Spark, Information Retrieval

Quora’s mission is to share and grow the world’s knowledge. We are an
internet-scale Library of Alexandria, a place where people go to learn about
anything and share everything they know.

At Quora, we use Machine Learning in almost every part of the product - feed
ranking, answer ranking, search, topic and user recommendations, spam
detection etc. Within the past few months we released a large duplicate
question dataset [1], built out Quora on Alexa and Google Home [2] and linked
Quora Topics to Wikidata [3].

As a Machine Learning expert, you will have a unique opportunity to have high
impact by advancing these systems, as well as uncovering new opportunities to
apply Machine Learning to the Quora product. As a ML Infrastructure Expert,
you will play a key role in developing tools and abstractions that our other
developers would build on top of.

Machine Learning Engineers: [http://bit.ly/2lTPGM2](http://bit.ly/2lTPGM2)

ML Infrastructure Engineers: [http://bit.ly/2lzaLZz](http://bit.ly/2lzaLZz)

Product Infrastructure Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2mtz4fJ](http://bit.ly/2mtz4fJ)

Please submit online at the link above and mention my HN user name. Or email
"%sn@quora.com" % my_HN_user_name

[1] [https://data.quora.com/First-Quora-Dataset-Release-
Question-...](https://data.quora.com/First-Quora-Dataset-Release-Question-
Pairs) [2] [https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Quora-on-
Voice](https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Quora-on-Voice) [3]
[https://blog.quora.com/Announcing-Wikidata-References-on-
Top...](https://blog.quora.com/Announcing-Wikidata-References-on-Topics)

~~~
gallamine
Your job links are broken. Got chopped off.

~~~
jisaacso
Thanks! Just fixed

------
chrismartin
CyVerse | DevOps Engineer | Tucson, AZ |
[https://cyverse.org](https://cyverse.org)

[https://uacareers.com/postings/9869](https://uacareers.com/postings/9869)

CyVerse is an NSF-funded project building cloud platforms for biosciences
research. As a DevOps Engineer on the Core Services team, you'll work with me
to build and manage the systems that run Atmosphere
([http://www.cyverse.org/atmosphere](http://www.cyverse.org/atmosphere)) --
think "virtual Linux workstations for research scientists". Some technologies
you'll work with are GNU+Linux, OpenStack, Ansible, and Python. Our web
application is written in Django and React.

We also support one of the world's largest iRODS deployments
([http://irods.org](http://irods.org)), and are in the early stages of
implementing Ceph for block storage. We have an exciting feature roadmap for
the next year, and need a strong generalist sysadmin/developer to help us
deliver valuable tools to our community.

Everything that we build is released to the world under a BSD license -- look
up our GitHub orgs (cyverse, iplantcollaborativeopensource, and cyverse-
ansible). We sit next to a team of science analysts and have plenty of
opportunities to help our users get the most from our services. We work in a
beautiful, modern building at the University of Arizona
([http://bio5.org/](http://bio5.org/)). As university employees we have great
benefits and work-life balance. Tucson is a wonderfully livable Southwestern
city with a growing tech/software/research community and plenty of things to
do outside.

~~~
denvercoder904
What's the salary ballpark range? I'm an experienced SW developer in Tucson
and I find this position very interesting.

~~~
peterebailey
You can find University of Arizona salaries here:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17bMR5x7I13fd6-7Yv-
l_...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17bMR5x7I13fd6-7Yv-
l_nYHtarZdhN58rP79r8k6p70/pubhtml)

Look for "iplant" and "bio5".

~~~
iandanforth
Good lord there are assistant professors who make north of 300k? I had no
idea!

------
kyle_s
Cerego | SF FiDi | Full-time Full Stack Engineer | $100k - $130k

Cerego helps people learn faster, remember longer, and quantify what they
know. We build software and APIs that make a real difference in the world: we
help people study less but learn more. We have an incredibly impressive suite
of partners, from leading publishers (Cengage, Elsevier, McGraw-Hill) to
online course providers (edX) to innovative institutions (ASU) and foundations
(The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation).

We're not just another "adaptive learning" startup: our products are based on
proven research, and learning science affects everything we do. We're also not
really a startup: we've run a successful business using our technology in
Japan for years, and we have a business model and partners already.

Our stack is Rails/Angular MySQL/AWS

Please check out [https://cerego.com/jobs](https://cerego.com/jobs) to learn
more and if you'd like to work with us we'd love to hear from you at
jobs@cerego.com

------
alacker
Binti | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | onsite,
[https://binti.com/binti-careers/software-engineer/](https://binti.com/binti-
careers/software-engineer/)

Binti makes software for foster care and adoption agency staff to improve
their daily workflow so they can make better-informed decisions and spend more
of their time actually helping people. Our mission is to find a safe, loving,
and stable family for every child.

Our software is used by private adoption agencies in 30 states. We're in the
midst of expanding into serving government foster care agencies and are close
to reaching two-thirds of the foster care families in the state of California.

We have sustainable revenue, dedicated customers, and ample seed funding from
top investors like First Round, Kapor, and Lowercase. We work together in SF
and are growing rapidly.

Binti's main SaaS web product is a conventional monolithic Rails/Postgres app
that works well for our use case, but remains fun to hack on. We're building
the monolith up higher, and looking forward to soon chipping off a service or
two. Some of the areas in which we are especially seeking to round out our
engineering team include devops, security, and compliance (we're seeking a
full-stack engineer interested in contributing in these areas early on -
whether or not you are already an expert). We're using Kubernetes/Google
Cloud.

We are also hiring an Enterprise Account Executive:
[https://angel.co/binti/jobs/212262-enterprise-account-
execut...](https://angel.co/binti/jobs/212262-enterprise-account-executive)

If you're looking to join a small startup that has a large impact, apply
online or email us at jobs@binti.com

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Machine Learning & Sysadmin roles | Marylebone London UK |
ONSITE | Full time | £50k-£70k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
research activity and core infrastructure management. We have an office dog,
Minos. He's a beagle and rather cheeky. We can send you a pic if you need it
to help in your decision making process.

We've got two openings right now:

Senior Machine Learning Researcher, £50-70k

You'd be working closely with the CEO to design, test and implement new high
frequency sports betting strategies based on machine learning models for our
clients. Due to us being a small startup the role suits someone who wants to
be involved in all aspects of the R&D process, from high-level design through
to production implementation. The ideal candidate will be highly creative and
enjoy generating new, innovate ways to tackle problems and suggesting
improvements to existing methodologies; you'll have a high level of autonomy
to research whichever methods you felt would be best suited to the problem at
hand.

\---

Senior Systems Administrator, £50-70k

You'd be working closely with the CTO and the development team to support our
production & development trading infrastructure, develop new infrastructure
and detect, diagnose and help solve performance issues in applications,
networks and operating systems. You should be happy wading through tonnes of
metrics, packet dumps and logs to find and solve issues. This role combines
SRE, sysadmin and devops. We're a small team (6 currently) and you'd be
responsible for the entire production and devlopment infrastructure.

Unfortunately we can't support visa applications at this time. To learn more
about the roles and to apply please visit [https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/](https://longshot-systems-ltd.workable.com/) or email jobs
at longshotsystems dot co dot uk

------
tapad
Tapad | Unify Life Across Devices | Onsite: New York, NY or Oslo, Norway |
$100K - $160K/YR + Bonus

Tapad is the true cross-device partner. By leveraging the power of our
proprietary Tapad Device Graph™, we unify data across all devices to
understand the interests, passions and behaviors of the audiences that matter
most.

Tapad's Open Source technologies (below) handle: > 2 Mill events/sec, 30+ PB
of Data, and sub 10 ms response times.

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Mesos, Kafka, Zookeeper

Distributed Databases... Aerospike, Cassandra, Vertica

Distributed Analytics... Hadoop (YARN), Spark 2

Distributed Storage... Ceph, Hadoop (HDFS)

Global Networking... VXLAN, BGP, EVPN, VPLS

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Data Engineer (NYC): [http://grnh.se/04eq2n1](http://grnh.se/04eq2n1)

Data Scientist (NYC): [http://grnh.se/y3tdkq1](http://grnh.se/y3tdkq1)

Infrastructure Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/6gndiw1](http://grnh.se/6gndiw1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/1kwc8l1](http://grnh.se/1kwc8l1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/2polre1](http://grnh.se/2polre1)

VP of Engineering (Oslo): [http://grnh.se/toaf671](http://grnh.se/toaf671)

Product Manager (NYC): [http://grnh.se/lbpo831](http://grnh.se/lbpo831)

------
kunx
SurveyMonkey | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Seattle | ONSITE, FULL-TIME
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/mp/job-
listings/?job_id=534873](https://www.surveymonkey.com/mp/job-
listings/?job_id=534873)

At the SurveyMonkey Seattle office, we help small businesses and enterprises
to quickly and affordably get feedback from real customers. Our platform finds
and matches survey takers to potential surveys based on demographic search
criteria in real time. Anyone can sign up to take surveys and we donate money
to charity for each survey completed. Since launching, we've donated over $10
million dollars to charity.

Our team is expanding and looking for engineers curious to solve challenging
technical problems, while also caring about who we're solving these problems
for.

We use Python, Pyramid, Solr and ReactJS.

Please visit the link to apply. Drop me an email, kunx AT our domain if you
need more information.

------
spongeit
Tesla | Data Engineers, Full Stack Engineers, Data Scientists, SREs | Palo
Alto, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Did you know we crunch data here? Data is deeply embedded in the product and
engineering culture at Tesla. We rely on data – lots of it – to improve
autopilot, to optimize hardware designs, to proactively detect faults, and to
optimize load on the electrical grid. We collect data from each of our cars,
superchargers, and stationary batteries and use it to make these products
better and our customers safer.

In the Fleet Analytics team, we process TBs of data a day from these devices.
We are looking for excellent people to fill out our team. Our platform and
services support the entire company from Manufacturing to Engineering to
Service.

Our tech stack includes Python, Java, Hadoop (Hive, HBase, Impala), Spark,
Kafka, RabbitMQ, Kubernetes

Please send resume and (bonus) references to code to Eric at ejoe@tesla.com.
Please include "HN - Tesla" in the subject line.

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

We raised our Series B lead with Benchmark
[https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-
series...](https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-series...).
we have several positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA.

Contentful is a content management platform for web applications, mobile apps
and connected devices. It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the
cloud and publish it anywhere via API.

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors. We are hiring for the
following full time positions:

1\. Engineering Manager Ecosystem Open Source - (Berlin)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/contentful/jobs/520982#.WLcLIxL...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/contentful/jobs/520982#.WLcLIxLyut8)

2\. Engineering Manager (or Director of Engineering) - Berlin
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/contentful/jobs/514322#.WLcK7BL...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/contentful/jobs/514322#.WLcK7BLyut8)

3\. Frontend JavaScript Engineer - Berlin
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/contentful/jobs/520996#.WLcLuBL...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/contentful/jobs/520996#.WLcLuBLyut8)

Many other positions at our careers page some in Berlin Germany and in SF USA
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

------
f00biebletch
Remind | Engineers | SF | Full-time | Remote

Remind ([https://www.remind.com/careers](https://www.remind.com/careers)) is
looking for several roles as seek to transform the relationship between
teachers, families, and schools in our quest to give each student a chance to
succeed in school.

We need

* backend engineers to do distributed systems work on our messaging infrastructure (go, ruby, sql, nosql, sync, async) as we support our 23M active users and scale both users and interactions rapidly

* SRE to automate our infrastructure built on Empire ([http://engineering.remind.com/introducing-empire/](http://engineering.remind.com/introducing-empire/))

* android engineers to build out features, polish features, and drive our crash free rate from 3 to 4 nines

Feel free to reach out directly, kevin at remindhq dot com

------
alexdunn
Numerai | Web App Developer | San Francisco Onsite Only | Full-time |
[https://angel.co/numerai/jobs/198993-web-app-
developer](https://angel.co/numerai/jobs/198993-web-app-developer) | E-mail
me: xander@numer.ai

Numerai hosts a weekly tournament to solve the stock market. Thousands of
anonymous data scientists around the world compete to make the best
predictions to control our hedge fund’s investments. These anonymous data
scientists are paid in bitcoin, as well as our new cryptocurrency, Numeraire.
We’ve successfully begun a revolution in the finance industry, paying 7500
users for their 40 billion stock market predictions. Our work has just begun,
and we’re looking for an amazing web developer to take the lead developing our
web app.

------
virtuallynathan
Amazon Web Services | Senior SDE / SysDE | Seattle (ONSITE) | VISA,
aws.amazon.com, AS16509

The Internet is the world’s most complex network, with over 57,402 unique
networks connected together, it contains hundreds of millions of edges and
nodes. It is THE most pervasive, important, and complicated communications
network in the world -- somewhere out there things are about to go south.

One of the core backbone routers of a major Tier-1 Internet provider is having
a bad day. It started with a transient, yet persistent, problem which was only
detectable by a slight increase in dropped packets that went mostly unnoticed.
An hour later the router suffered a catastrophic failure dumping 500Gbps of
traffic onto an already congested alternate path causing ripples across the
Internet, disrupting websites and other Internet based services on the U.S
Eastern seaboard.

Social media is ablaze as frustrated people rant about their favorite website,
video, or gaming service being down, or so slow that it’s unusable. While the
Internet burns, our customers are humming away oblivious to the disaster.

If you have an insatiable curiosity, love the process of discovery, and you’re
reading this with a grin... we should talk.

Come join us and...

* Do what nobody else in the world is doing... literally.

* Gain knowledge and expertise on the inner workings of the Internet, working with top-tier Network Engineers

* Define and Develop Amazon’s Internet Monitoring architecture

* Play in the piles of data to discover patterns that push our understanding and knowledge of Internet performance and availability anomalies

* Build massive real-time systems which inform and drive complex changes across the Internet

* Gain practical experience building software using Amazon Web Services

We have positions for entry-level, and mid level SDE/SysDE as well.

Want more info? Email me: nahtnow at amazon dot com.

------
jaketrent
Pluralsight | Senior Software Engineer | Salt Lake City, UT | Full-time ONSITE
[https://pluralsight.com](https://pluralsight.com)

Come be a part of democratizing technology learning!

Hiring for lots of teams:
[https://www.pluralsight.com/careers](https://www.pluralsight.com/careers) In
Boston, San Diego, and Orlando as well

Here's one example:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Pluralsight/108204853-softwa...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Pluralsight/108204853-software-
engineer-full-stack-javascript-)

Catch me on twitter with questions: @jaketrent

It's a special place to work: \- Software Craftsmanship - we want to be proud
of our work \- Test-Driven Development - we take responsibility for our code
without QA engineers \- Pair programming - we value collaborative development
\- Continuous Delivery - teams independently ship code to prod every day \-
Kanban & Lean - no more backlog grooming, no more T-shirt size estimating \-
Continual improvement - we take time to sharpen the saw and adjust how we work
\- Autonomous & responsible teams - making their own product & dev choices \-
Cross-functional teams - collaborating through all phases of the product dev
process \- Customer research - we build what our customers actually want \-
Trusting leaders - who trust us to create and don’t impose deadlines or
features \- Solid technology - of the team’s choice, for the right job

------
caulagi
Oneflow AB ([https://oneflow.com](https://oneflow.com)) | Frontend, Backend |
Stockholm, Sweden | Full-time | Onsite | Relocation within EU

Our ambition is to redefine contract handling, fundamentally. Our vision is to
lead the innovation and become the global market leader of digital contract
handling. Contracts serve as the backbone of any company, whether you work in
sales, procurement, human resources or legal. Oneflow ties up the whole
contract handling process in one single application, and makes it easy and
efficient for everyone involved.

We are looking for awesome frontend and backend engineers to join this journey
and together solve interesting problems. Some of them you might have worked on
- like moving to a container-based microservice architecture using
orchestration. Others are more challenging. For example, allowing multiple
clients to edit the same contract. You will join a small team and have an
impact on the technology choices and the solutions we build.

Backend - [https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/6237-oneflow-backend-
developer/](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/6237-oneflow-backend-developer/)

Frontend - [https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/6550-oneflow-frontend-
developer...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/6550-oneflow-frontend-developer/)

Do mention hackernews in your application for some brownie points :). Or I am
happy to answer questions - pradip dot caulagi at oneflow dot com.

------
ksowocki
Occipital ([https://www.occipital.com](https://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | iOS Engineer, Supply Chain
Manager, Computer Vision Engineer, Technical Customer Support, Platform
Software Engineer - Mixed Reality

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate by Conversant |
[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev) | Full Stack | Full-Time
| Westlake Village (Los Angeles), CA | Onsite

CJ Affiliate is the market leader in affiliate marketing. We're looking for
senior and associate software engineers with Haskell, JavaScript, and Scala or
Java experience.

* We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and agile practices

* Our codebase is ready to be deployed at any time

* Functional programming: Scala, Haskell, Clojure, JavaScript, etc. are big here.

* We believe that sustainable development of great products can only be accomplished by continually refining and applying the craft of writing clean code, all in the context of small co-located, product-focused teams.

Apply Online: [http://engineering.cj.com/join](http://engineering.cj.com/join)
or on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=e...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=eng)

or email me at snazarian at cj dot com.

------
anton1234
Kitab Sawti | iOS developer | Stockholm, Sweden | REMOTE, ONSITE,
[https://kitabsawti.com](https://kitabsawti.com)

Marhaba! Kitab Sawti is a Swedish startup based in Stockholm (with an office
in Cairo, Egypt) and we are building the world's greatest and largest service
for Arabic audiobooks. Our team is growing and we are looking for a person who
can take lead on our iOS development.

As an iOS developer, we want you to be in charge for the user experience of
our iOS app that we are currently building. This means you understand what
makes a great UX great and with the help of our designer you can plan, build,
test and ship what you build. We think you have a couple of years experience
of building iOS apps (or you are new in the game and a super-talent).

You must be able to take responsibility and plan your own work and get things
done, without having someone breathing down your neck. At Kitab Sawti we share
success and failures as a team, regardless if you are working remotely or not.

Sounds interesting? We'd love to talk to you. Contact us at
hello@kitabsawti.com (Website,
[https://kitabsawti.com](https://kitabsawti.com))

------
gesteves
Vox Media, Inc. | Front-End Engineer | DC, NYC | REMOTE |
[https://www.voxmedia.com](https://www.voxmedia.com)

Vox Media builds smart media brands people love, empowering trusted digital
voices with proprietary technology to create and distribute stories to an
audience of hundreds of millions of young adults worldwide. Vox Media is eight
distinct brands: The Verge (Technology and Culture), Vox (General News), SB
Nation (Sports), Eater (Food and Nightlife), Polygon (Gaming), Racked
(Shopping), Eater (Food and Nightlife), Curbed (Real Estate and Home), and
Recode (Technology and Business).

Come join our award-winning revenue team as a front-end engineer and rethink,
rebuild, and fund the future of journalism and online storytelling. You'll
help build the custom display advertising platform and authoring tools that
power our beautiful high-impact ads, immersive native advertising features,
and reporting dashboards that help our teams measure success.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/607096?gh_jid=607...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/607096?gh_jid=607096)

------
vqc
Open Law Library ([http://www.openlawlib.org](http://www.openlawlib.org)) |
Software Engineer | U.S. | REMOTE | $90k-$110k+

Open Law Library is a small nonprofit tech startup and open access legal
publisher dedicated to making the law accessible to all.

We take tools and techniques developed for engineers to publish software code
- linters, compilers, continuous integration/deployment, VCS, etc - and adapt
and transform them for use by governments to publish legal codes. Governments
use our tools to save time and money and publish laws in human-friendly and
computer-friendly formats.

If you are looking for a meaningful way to contribute to our democracy, you
find joy in building the perfect tools for your users, you like deep and
challenging problems in such diverse areas as version control, DSL design,
UI/UX, and NLP (more accurately, LLP - Legal Language Processing :), and the
idea of helping build a team excites you, contact vchuang at openlawlib dot
org.

We are looking to fill two types of positions:

Engineer with Legal Experience

We serve our government partners and their citizens by quickly and efficiently
solving their legal publishing needs through technology. But every government
is different, so we are always looking for strong engineers with legal
experience who can quickly understand our partners’ needs and customize our
software to their specific requirements. If you are a engineer with legal
experience - lawschool grad, paralegal, or lawyer - come apply your passion
for technology and the law to meaningfully change how the public experiences
the law. When applying or inquiring, please include the phrase law in square
brackets in the subject line.

Developer Tools Engineer

We are looking for an engineer with extensive experience writing developer
tools who is interested in applying that experience to legal writing and
publishing. If you have experience with IntelliSense, IDEs, linters,
compilers, etc, and you want to apply it to a completely new field, we’d like
to chat! When applying or inquiring, please include the phrase tools in square
brackets in the subject line.

------
MattBlissett
Global Biodiversity Information Facility (GBIF) | Web Developer | Copenhagen,
Denmark | ONSITE VISA [http://www.gbif.org/](http://www.gbif.org/)

GBIF is an international organization whose purpose is to make scientific
biodiversity data available on the Internet.

We're looking for a web developer, who will work on the GBIF.org site and
other web products − websites and web applications used to share open data.

The new web site is in beta at
[https://demo.gbif.org/](https://demo.gbif.org/) and the source code, like all
our work, is on GitHub:
[https://github.com/gbif/portal16](https://github.com/gbif/portal16)

The starting salary is 51268DKK per month (that's about €6900/mth or
€83k/year), and is _exempt from Danish tax_. We can't pay for relocation for
this role.

Further information: [http://www.gbif.org/newsroom/news/web-developer-
job-2017](http://www.gbif.org/newsroom/news/web-developer-job-2017)

------
mattzito
Squarespace | Developers, Product Managers, SRE, Backend | NYC | Full-time, no
remote unfortunately

Squarespace helps people and businesses create beautiful online presences and
build their brands. Our website builder and hosting platform allows anyone to
create a website that looks professional for their startup, personal projects,
or any small business.

We've been growing like crazy the last few years, and are expanding in
basically every area, particularly in engineering. We have great benefits,
cool people, a beautiful working space, and have been ranked as one of the top
places to work in New York by multiple sources. If you're interested in
learning more about our engineering culture, you can check out our engineering
blog:

[https://engineering.squarespace.com/](https://engineering.squarespace.com/)

And our careers page for a more specific list of the roles we're hiring for:

[https://www.squarespace.com/about/careers](https://www.squarespace.com/about/careers)

Feel free to email me directly at mzito@ if you have questions.

EDIT: I'm confused by the downvotes

~~~
canttestthis
I think people downvote when they see "no remote" or similar. I really wish
the admins turned off voting in this thread.

~~~
phd514
The correct way to indicate that is "onsite". "No remote" makes it show up in
the various scrapers for remote jobs.

------
mirashii
Spire Global | Senior Software Engineer | SF, Boulder, Glasgow, Singapore |
Full-time | On-site

Spire is a satellite-powered data company building out the full pipeline from
custom spacecraft to data and analytics products. You can read a little more
at [http://spire.com](http://spire.com) or in the news.

I'm looking for experienced software engineers with systems experience to lead
teams and architect existing and new systems. Our stack is primarily Python,
Linux, and C, but we have plenty of variety, and care less about a language or
framework and more about building systems that last. If you want to learn a
little more, e-mail me (Robert) at rdeaton@spire.com with questions. We have a
variety of other roles as well, including Electrical, FPGA and DSP engineers,
DevOps, Satellite Operators, Business Development and Sales, which I'm happy
to answer questions about or refer you to the right person.
[https://spire.com/careers/openings/](https://spire.com/careers/openings/) .

~~~
mixmastamyk
Is the Sr. Software job in Glasgow? Would love to visit the city but not sure
that USians can work there easily.

~~~
mirashii
US isn't the easiest place to hire from Glasgow, but we've had pretty good
success getting visas for US citizens to work in the UK.

The job is whereever we can hire for it realistically, with priority order
being Glasgow > SF > other offices.

~~~
Nilef
Do Spire ever hire Contractors in Glasgow?

~~~
mirashii
We hire contractors infrequently, as onboarding in most areas is pretty
expensive. Contractors would usually be used for small, self-contained
projects.

------
gangstertim1
Squarespace | Engineers, PMs, Recruiter, Designers | NYC, NY | ONSITE only |
Apply at: [http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Squarespace is hiring pretty much everyone: -PMs (mid-level to senior, 5+
years exp) -Engineers (Mobile, web, infrastructure, SRE, data..., generally 2+
years exp), -Designers (Web & Product) -Recruiters -Data Scientist -Technical
Writer -& more!

You should work here because it's a great place to work... srsly! One of the
most beautiful tech offices in the world (Interior Design magazine), a killer
spot in West Village, catered lunch & fully covered health insurance, 401k
match, and most importantly a great community of people who love design and
are passionate about great products at a company that is growing quickly. Come
build the tools that build the beautiful web with us!

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you have questions (I'm a PM here,
former FE Engineer) or just want to chat.

Apply at [http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

~~~
finkin1
Your contact info isn't in your profile.

~~~
gangstertim1
tmiller@squarespace !

------
aadb
Philips Hue | iOS and Android developers, test automation engineers |
Eindhoven, The Netherlands | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://developers.meethue.com/documentation/hue-team-
vacanc...](https://developers.meethue.com/documentation/hue-team-vacancies)

Since the launch in 2012, Philips Hue is changing the way people interact and
experience lighting. We currently are the world’s leading connected home
lighting system and work with all major smarthome platforms (Amazon Alexa,
Apple HomeKit, Google, Nest, Smarthings). Philips Hue encourages other
companies to develop devices, apps and systems that inter-operate with our
system. Through a vibrant developer program there are more than 600 third-
party apps for Philips Hue.

Please see [https://developers.meethue.com/documentation/hue-team-
vacanc...](https://developers.meethue.com/documentation/hue-team-vacancies)
for our vacancies.

In case you have any questions feel free to reach out to me at
noud.de.beijer@philips.com.

~~~
sumedh
The lighting.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com page isn’t working

~~~
aadb
Thanks, I now see there is a problem with Safari on my Mac. Chrome is working
for me though. I've notified the team.

~~~
ashazar
The links are still not working. Tried on Mac with Safari and Chrome, on
Ubuntu with Chrome and Firefox.

~~~
aadb
We've removed the links to the external party hosting the vacancies. They are
now directly visible at [https://www.developers.meethue.com/documentation/hue-
team-va...](https://www.developers.meethue.com/documentation/hue-team-
vacancies). Thanks for following up.

------
cvinson
Bandzoogle | Front end designer | REMOTE | $60k-$100k

Bandzoogle builds tools that help bands succeed online. Our app powers tens of
thousands of artist websites and helps them make a living by selling their
music and growing their fan base. We've been "bootstrapped, profitable, and
proud" since 2003 and are growing fast.

We're looking for a "designer who can code". Someone as adept in Photoshop and
Sketch as they are in HTML/CSS. In this role, you'll be responsible for the
look and feel of 30k musician websites.

Besides directly empowering musicians, this role offers:

\- A fast paced startup atmosphere, with the stability of an established (14
year old!), profitable company;

\- A family-friendly schedule — no overtime or weekends, flexible work hours;

\- 100% health insurance coverage for US and Canadian employees;

\- Reimbursement of home office expenses, computer, and coworking spaces;

\- Time and resources for learning, including reimbursement of books and
conferences;

\- Yearly meet-ups in fun locations, family included!

More info: [https://bandzoogle.com/jobs](https://bandzoogle.com/jobs)

------
nfarring
Rockley Photonics | Software Release Engineer | Pasadena or Zurich | REMOTE,
VISA, [http://rockleyphotonics.com/software-release-
engineer](http://rockleyphotonics.com/software-release-engineer)

Are you a git master? Then you need to shoot me an email RIGHT NOW:
nathan.farrington@rockleyphotonics.com.

Rockley Photonics is a unlike any other company you have ever seen. We have
put together a world-class team, experts in everything from custom
semiconductor processes, to optical communications, CMOS, hardware, software,
and networking. We have developed a truly disruptive technology for hyperscale
datacenter network operators.

As our first software release engineer, you will basically package and manage
all of our software. Continuous integration? That’s you! Merging developer
branches into release branches? You again! If you really love that kind of
stuff and want to build an automated software release process to be proud of,
then why not check out Rockley Photonics?

------
thymoid
First Round Capital | Full-Stack Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE

We’re looking for a full-stack software engineer to join our small, but mighty
engineering team.

[https://medium.com/@firstround/hiring-a-full-stack-
software-...](https://medium.com/@firstround/hiring-a-full-stack-software-
engineer-bd7bed95d9a6#.ev8xw9fwn)

We build in-house software for First Round Capital’s startup community. Our
founders, CEOs and their teams use our products every day to share and discuss
their most pressing problems. Engineering at First Round provides a unique
opportunity to get a look at how VC works from the inside, while shipping
products around interesting startup-focused problems. We code in Ruby on
Rails—we even have an iOS app using Turbolinks's iOS adapter. It's a small
team (just myself and one other engineer) so you'd have a huge impact on what
we do.

If interested, feel free to email me directly kevin at first round dot com.

~~~
aguynamedben
I'm the other engineer at First Round and it's really fun. The people are very
smart, there's a lot to build, and working in VC teaches you a lot about how
startups work.

------
joshuakarjala
Founders | Copenhagen, Berlin | Full-time

== ABOUT ==

Hackers in Residence (HIR) are hired by Founders to co-explore and co-found
new projects. In our studio you will work together with designers, product
managers, data scientists and growth marketers exploring new ideas and
building prototypes.

When a prototyped idea shows promise we create a roadmap of how to turn it
into a launchable product together. We then ruthlessly validate the product in
the open market, looking for traction. If it takes off, we then transform it
into an independent company with you as a co-founder.

You can read much more about the journey: [https://medium.com/the-founders-
blog/come-hack-away-with-us-...](https://medium.com/the-founders-blog/come-
hack-away-with-us-2731dba4bda2)

== APPLY ==

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/founders/jobs/554550](https://boards.greenhouse.io/founders/jobs/554550)

------
hazz
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | DevOps, Data, Backend and Frontend Engineers |
Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessable office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one coding challenge, then a couple of
onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
thenipper
Mercy Corps | Senior Data and Learning Advisor | Portland, OR or Washington,
DC| ONSITE | [http://www.mercycorps.org](http://www.mercycorps.org)

Mercy Corps a global NGO working in over 40 countries tackling some of the
worlds toughest problems.

The Senior Data and Learning Advisor is responsible for supporting a country’s
rollout and adoption of Tola our in house open source data tracking
application across Mercy Corps’ global portfolio. In addition, this position
acts as the Product Owner and is the primary point of contact with the
development team to prioritize features based on feedback from key
stakeholders. This position is a crucial member of the Tola project.

To apply and for more info go here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o4zL4fwc&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o4zL4fwc&s=Hacker_News)

~~~
davidw
It's difficult to search for 'OR' \- consider spelling out the name of the
state.

~~~
thenipper
Got it. Will do next time!

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript.

We start the process with an introductory call, then a coding challenge +
review call, followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

Software Engineer openings:

-Infinity (SF): [http://grnh.se/rjxb2e](http://grnh.se/rjxb2e)

-Marathon (SF): [http://grnh.se/pab62x](http://grnh.se/pab62x)

-Marathon (Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/bxh7m11](http://grnh.se/bxh7m11)

-Networking (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/5psoa0](http://grnh.se/5psoa0)

-Frontend (SF): [http://grnh.se/f3wyvu](http://grnh.se/f3wyvu)

-Mesos (SF): [http://grnh.se/2daykb](http://grnh.se/2daykb)

-Mesos (Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/ce1ugo1](http://grnh.se/ce1ugo1)

-Intern (SF): [http://grnh.se/a4052y](http://grnh.se/a4052y)

-Intern (Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/be82cu1](http://grnh.se/be82cu1)

We are hiring for full time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices,
and will sponsor visas wherever possible. If it makes sense for you and works
for our team, we are open to remote, home office working arrangements, in both
the US and EMEA.

~~~
gustavpaul
If it helps, I've been working here for 5 months (on the DC/OS security team)
and I love it.

For example, we identified pain points in our release process shortly after I
arrived and some good people have been working full-time on improving it. I
already experience the fruits of their efforts on a daily basis.

Nowhere is perfect, but I dig it here.

------
wgx
D4 Software | Birmingham, UK | Full-time | ONSITE (remote-friendly, possible
fully REMOTE once established)

Mid-level Software Engineer

D4 Software is moving from a client/agency model into being a multiple SaaS
product provider, where products we’ve built will account for a majority of
our revenue.

• You’ll work on client projects from startups to enterprise as well as our 3
in-house products.

• You can use whatever gets the job done but we typically work with .Net (C#
MVC), Javascript, Go, Python.

• The position is onsite but we all work a portion of our time remotely. If
you’re good and can prove yourself then even 100% remote is no problem.

More info: [https://medium.com/@D4Software/hiring-mid-level-software-
eng...](https://medium.com/@D4Software/hiring-mid-level-software-engineer-to-
build-products-for-users-around-the-world-a8d0ac2f2a10)

Apply: jobs (at) d4software (co .uk)

------
jcwilde
Kira Systems | Toronto, ON, CA | Onsite & Remote, Full time & Interns |
[https://kirasystems.com/](https://kirasystems.com/)

Kira Systems is a fast-growing software company that uses machine learning to
help professionals uncover relevant information from contracts and other
documents. Our award winning software, Kira, helps make contract review faster
and more accurate through combining powerful machine learning combined with an
intuitive user interface.

Our stack is a Clojure-based reactive single-page web client code and a
distributed backend to handle internal computations. We're looking for people
with Clojure experience, or an interest in working with it.

[https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers)

------
headcanon
FarmLogs (YC W12) | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Remote |
[https://farmlogs.com](https://farmlogs.com)

FarmLogs is inventing the future of farming. We build software to help farmers
grow more with less.

Our stack is predominantly Clojure and Python, with a strong trend towards
more and more Python. Our domain involves data from all over: soil samples,
satellite imagery, radar, telematics from tractors, temperature data, the list
goes on.

We run 100% on Kubernetes, Docker, and AWS.

We have a strong preference for onsite candidates, but would accept a remote
candidate if they have experience working remotely before and are in the US.

We've got a handful of open positions, notably:

\- Chief Architect

\- Product Manager

\- Product Analyst

\- Senior Backend Engineer (6+ years experience)

\- Data Engineer

\- Geospatial Engineer

Come take a look! [https://farmlogs.com/jobs](https://farmlogs.com/jobs)

~~~
solipsism
I'm curious what has prompted your move to more Python and less Closure.

------
MartinAlbertsen
GAN Integrity | Copenhagen, Denmark | Back-end Engineer (Node, Mongo) |
ONSITE, VISA |

SaaS Startup in Copenhagen looking for Engineers to join our team on-site. Our
products are built on the MEAN stack. Currently looking for NodeJS developers,
but also full-stack, DevOps and frontend.

Super international and diverse team. Dedicated to building scalable and high
performing products to help our customers with their compliance efforts. We
are removing tedious processes and building an intuitive and smart cloud based
solution.

More details here: [https://gan-integrity-
solutions.workable.com/jobs/429547](https://gan-integrity-
solutions.workable.com/jobs/429547)

Feel free to reach out with any questions or comments. martin@ganintegrity.com

------
arshneet
Amazon Web Services | Senior Software Engineer; Senior Software Engineer in
Machine Learning | Vancouver, Canada; Seattle, WA | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA |

RDS is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our team working on AWS
scale big-data analytics problems. RDS Performance Insights team is working on
a new and as yet unreleased service which will reshape the way that customers
use databases and redefine industry expectations of what a modern, enterprise
grade cloud-native database provides. Leveraging a number of AWS services
including Kinesis and EMR/Spark, our mandate is to provide actionable insights
into underlying database performance and push the boundaries of product and
technology innovation in this area. As the only big-data, analytics and ML
focused team in RDS, our greenfield project is worked on by a tight knit
devops team, owned, and operated entirely from the new Amazon office here in
Vancouver, Canada. If you’re a snowbird in the winter, love long summers and
beaches, and want to work on a very engaging, highly impactful product with
extremely high customer demand, endless learning and collaboration in a world-
class group then get in touch!

\- Lead the design, build and operations of our application stacks

\- Ability to influence adoption of capabilities built by the team to AWS
teams outside of RDS

\- Continuously discover, evaluate, and implement new technologies to maximize
development and operational efficiencies

– Have a scope of influence in development practices, methods and approaches
across the team and RDS organization

Requirements:

\- Comp Sci, Engineering, Stats/Mathematics BA/MA/PhD

\- 8-10+ years professional experience in software development

\- Experienced technical leader, excellent communication skills. Recruitment,
coaching and mentoring of other engineers.

\- Ability to independently define and execute against a technical vision and
roadmap

– Strong will to adhere to best practices in OO development and a need to
leave well–structured code in your tracks

For more information and to apply:

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/392408](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/392408)

Please feel free to directly contact me (I'm an engineer on the team)
[MyHNUsername][AT]amazon.com, or my manager pimmel[AT]amazon.com for any
questions that you might have.

------
atinnolitics
Innolitics | Python and Web Developer | Austin, NYC, Houston | REMOTE | Full-
time | [http://innolitics.com](http://innolitics.com)

We are a growing, all-remote firm focusing on medical imaging software. Our
tight-knit team includes developers and engineers who are passionate about
solving interesting and challenging problems in the space.

We are currently seeking a creative software developer to work on medical
imaging projects for our clients using Python and web technologies.

Please refer to our job posting for more information and application
instructions: [http://innolitics.com/join/developer-
feburary-2017/](http://innolitics.com/join/developer-feburary-2017/)

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Full stack developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | (partial) Onsite €35k-€70k p.a. depending on experience, part-
time/full-time, equitiy plan available

Are you a developer who loves live music? And do you want to join the ticket
revolution? At GUTS we’re not only building a product, but as a team we
chasing a common goal: Stop disgraceful secondary ticket prices and ticket
fraud. We don’t work to punch out a time card, we work hard to give fans what
they deserve. GUTS is a ticketing system which uses blockchain technology to
register ownership of SMART-tickets. GUTS makes ticket fraud impossible. The
ticket can only be (re)sold at a fixed price, so no more disgraceful prices
for secondary tickets.

GUTS Tickets is hiring frontend and backend junior / senior developers! We
have about 2 to 3 positions to fill depending on experience and flexibility of
the developers.

Our current stack consists of

\- Python 3.5 / Django / Django Request Framework - Ethereum / solidity /
blockchain technology

\- EmberJS (2.10)

\- react native

To expand our team we're hiring for different roles:

\- junior .. senior backend developer. Experience with Python, Django, DRF is
preferred, experience with ethereum would be nice

\- junior .. senior frontend developer. Experience with EmberJS (>2.3) is
preferred

\- react-native developer

Of course full stack frontend/backend/mobile developers that have experience
with a mix of the above technologies are also very welcome to apply

We're located in the center of Amsterdam (Leidseplein). We prefer people who
can occassionally be onsite so full remote working is not an option right now.
We also cannot provide visa's or relocation services at this time.

If you're interested in working with us, please send your CV to
jobs@guts.tickets

[https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring](https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring)

------
andrewzk
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite or Remote

Airtame is an early-stage startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Embedded Linux Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/embedded-linux-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/embedded-linux-engineer))

* Senior C/C++ Software Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer))

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer))

* Senior Frontend Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer))

* Senior QA Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-qa-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-qa-engineer))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We can sponsor
work visas for non-EU applicants.

~~~
navalsaini
I was told that full-stack backend position filled up.

~~~
navalsaini
Oops... not exactly told that, I misinterpreted. __delete above __

------
foxbarrington
Rollmob | Director of Technology | Santa Monica, CA | EQUITY, ONSITE or REMOTE
(US), $170k, [http://rollmob.com](http://rollmob.com)

Rollmob the video advertising platform, is looking for a senior engineer who
wants to level up and transition into a leadership role. Take the helm of the
system that handles billions of requests per day (over 6M/min at peak).
Node.js & AWS. You'll be responsible for leading and growing the engineering
team. Strong individual contributor skills are required.

Profitable and growing fast (don't need to worry about investors or runway).

If you want to talk more, send me (David) an email at hn@rollmob.com

------
Perefin
IBM Watson Developer Labs + AR/VR Labs (www.ibm.com) | San Francisco, CA |
Product Manager (ONSITE)

For full job description go to
[http://www-03.ibm.com/employment/us/index.shtml](http://www-03.ibm.com/employment/us/index.shtml)
and look up for req : 83961BR

I'm staffing up a new team and need motivated, scrappy, creative folks who can
think strategically, love shipping quality products that solve real problems
for developers and have a strong outcomes-oriented interest in AI, ML,
Chatbots, Developer Marketplaces and/or AR/VR. Below is some of the Job
Description:

Something big is happening at IBM. We’re building an entire organization for
developers, by developers, and we need passionate Product Management
professionals with a strong interest in solving real developer problems in
order to be successful. Watson Developer Labs is a new team within this
organization built for the threefold purposes of 1. Strategically creating the
next generation of IBM products, platforms & experiences developers love, 2.
Enhancing the simplicity and usefulness of existing Watson-led IBM platforms,
and 3. Delivering useful tools for our Developer Advocates to leverage in
their community engagement and training efforts.

This is a position for self-directed product managers who think strategically,
who want to build the next generation of IBM platforms & services that
developers love, and who don’t mind getting scrappy & technical to get the job
done.

Successful candidates for this role will initially own one of the following
three Offering areas: Developer Incentivization Developer Marketplaces VR/AR
Labs

What you’ll do: ● Define product vision and strategy ● Leverage data driven
market research efforts ● Determine IBM’s uniquely differentiated value
proposition ● Develop a go to market strategy ● Build and lead cross
functional teams from relevant IBM business units ● Create product/platform
road-map and deliverables ● Ship amazing products for developers ● Iterate
using continuous delivery & feedback loop best practices

~~~
raghavank1992
Do you have any opening for entry level Software Engineers. I am very
interested in Watson and would like to know more about it.

------
wglb
kCura | Sr. Software Engineer | Chicago, IL; Reston, VA; Krakow, Poland |
Full-time, Flexible REMOTE | [https://www.kcura.com/join-the-team/available-
positions/](https://www.kcura.com/join-the-team/available-positions/) •
Product: Relativity, handles large volumes of data and helps corporations, law
firms, and government agencies solve their own unique data problems.

• Why: To fulfill the vision we set for our product, Relativity: to simplify
and accelerate how the world conducts e-discovery by bringing the entire
process and community together in one open, flexible, connected platform.

• Vision: Our mission is to help our customers organize data, discover the
truth, and act on it. Building great e-discovery software for managing massive
volumes of electronic evidence during litigation or investigations.

• Stack (Reston, VA): Java, Scala, JVM, Linux, REST, GIT, Akka, Jenkins,
Bamboo

• Stack (Chicago & Krakow, PL): C#, ASP.NET, MVC, SQL Server, Azure, REST,
Chef, Powershell

• Core Values: Be humble and stay hungry, Be an excellent communicator, Exceed
the expectations of your customers and your colleagues, Hold yourself and your
colleagues accountable, Enjoy and be great at your job, Embrace the talents of
your colleagues and our customers, Do more with less ==Team==

• Founder and owner: Andrew Sieja, CEO

• Advisor: ICONIQ Capital

==Interview== Phone call [30 min] >> Code Challenge (2 hour, at home, fun
coding exercise) >> Interview in office to meet the team (3 ½ hours) >>
Decision communicated to you within 24 hours

==Contact== mmcfarland@kcura.com

------
rickyyean
PRX is reinventing PR (public relations, not pull requests, although we create
a lot of those too) for companies by making it on-demand, transparent, and
affordable. Unlike working with traditional PR agencies that cost tens of
thousands of dollars a month and endless hours of meetings, companies can
launch a campaign with by signing up on our site and manage everything through
our dashboard. PRX is looking for a full-stack software engineer to join our
team in building and scaling our platform to tens of thousands of businesses
and hundreds of thousands of journalists and bloggers and using ML to disrupt
a very old-school industry.

Responsibilities

\- You'll ship code to PRX’s core product

\- You'll develop new features and improve our PR platform, which our PR
managers use to conduct campaigns for our clients

\- You'll work on our crawling engine that indexes millions of articles across
the web and scrapes information to our media targeting system

\- You'll use a wide range of technologies including React, Redux, Django,
SCSS, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, Github and Git Flow, Redis, Celery, Heroku,
lots of AWS services (RDS, SQS, S3, Cloudfront, ElastiCache)

Qualifications

\- You have experience writing and maintaining code shipped to real users,
whether for work or a side project.

\- You have experience in writing web software and are comfortable working
across the stack. However, it's okay to be stronger or have a preference for
backend or frontend, as long as you're willing to learn.

\- You have a firm grasp on CS fundamentals

\- You are able to learn new concepts and technologies quickly

Valued, but not required

\- Experience in our specific technologies. PRX is primarily built in Python
using Django with Postgres and ElasticSearch on the backend and React + Redux
and SCSS on the frontend.

\- Experience in Numpy, Scipy and ML or NLP

Apply at
[https://prxco.workable.com/jobs/413395/candidates/new](https://prxco.workable.com/jobs/413395/candidates/new)

------
steve-isaac
GiddyUp | Senior Node.js Developer | Ventura, CA | Full-time, ONSITE,
$120k-$160k We're a small startup that's building an eCommerce and sales
channel for innovative, Kickstarter-type products that are ready to seriously
scale up their sales. We love Node.js, especially async/await. We are looking
for a senior Node.js Developer with 7+ years of professional experience to
focus on the backend of our eCommerce platform. You will have the opportunity
to fundamentally redefine how eCommerce works for this area. Interested? Let's
chat! Email me at steve@ [giddyupgrp.com].

------
incrementalist
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA)

Reinventing the transport app, built for commuters and their daily needs. One
single app for all the different use cases and challenges of city life.

Read our blog at
[https://medium.com/@Citymapper](https://medium.com/@Citymapper)

Please apply at [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Contact me at joe at citymapper dot com

Some keywords: Python, Go, golang, C++, Web, React, iOS, Android, data
science, site reliability(SRE), DevOps, AWS, EC2.

~~~
wcummings
Citymapper is awesome

------
TDMLB101
BAMTech | New York, NY | (Sr.) Software Engineer || ONSITE or REMOTE, Full
time

Join our team and help us drive the cord-cutting revolution! BAMTech, a
subsidiary of MLB Advanced Media, isn’t just about streaming Baseball – we
also manage HBO Now, NHL, Twitter NFL, Fox Sports Go, WWE, and several other
content providers. You would be helping a team whose services act as the
linchpin for video playback, handling new challenges of scale and speed in a
rapidly growing industry. The company is aggressively expanding to meet
increased demand, and you would be getting in on the ground floor of this new
opportunity. You would help the team create new designs to meet our scaling
demands, build out services in cloud infrastructure providers with exposure to
AWS EC2, S3, Dynamo, and Kinesis, and help the team introduce new processes to
scale. If you like tinkering with new technologies, have experience with high
scale systems, or simply want to gain exposure to new tools, this team is a
great fit. You’d be helping the team embrace microservices architecture with
an emphasis on non-blocking, highly concurrent programming. Experience with
Scala/Play/Akka is highly preferred, but not a requirement. With strong CS
fundamentals and an entrepreneurial attitude, you’d be an asset to our team.

Apply here:
[http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/?gh_jid=262978](http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/?gh_jid=262978)
Feel free to PM me for more information.

------
snowmaker
Y Combinator (yes, the people who run this site) is hiring hackers (San
Francisco, ONSITE)

Y Combinator has a very big vision. This recent article talks about our plans
to build a 21st century university:
[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/sam-altmans-
man...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/sam-altmans-manifest-
destiny)

Here's a secret most people don't know: software is at the core of our plans
for how to do this.

We're looking for a couple of great hackers to join a small team in San
Francisco. It's not a job for everyone, but it would be a good fit for someone
who loves startups. Working at YC, you won't just write code, you'll be
involved in everything YC does, from our dinner talks to demo day.

Here's an example of something interesting we built recently:
[http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-
software/](http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-software/)

If you're a hacker, send us a note here:
[http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l](http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l). You can also email me with
questions: jared@ycombinator.com

~~~
brndnmtthws
I interviewed with Jared. We had a 30 or 40 minute phone call, during which he
told me he wanted me to stop by their office to meet the following week, and
then I never heard from Jared again. I emailed him, and never received a
reply.

I hope others have a better experience.

~~~
redshirtrob
I had a very good experience. I spoke with a member of the team and emailed a
bit with Jared. He was completely transparent about timeframes (YC was
interviewing for the W17 batch and they were slammed so he told me there would
be a two week delay). I heard back from him shortly after their YC interviews
completed and went onsite to meet the team.

He was always prompt and respectful of my time.

------
slap_shot
Technical Co-Founder (Big Data, Data Integration, Data pipelines) | New York
City / Remote

Stealth startup based in Brooklyn seeking a third technical co-founder. We’re
two engineers that have worked together for before and founded the company
last year. Working to make data (big and small) easier for companies of all
sizes. We’re deeply disappointed with the ETL tools in the market and are
taking a new approach. Our product focuses on usability, reliability, and
security. We integrate with the most common data sources (data
bases/warehouses, Hadoop, cloud services) across the three major clouds: AWS,
GCP, and Azure. Our product has a hosted model and a self-hosted/on-prem
(quick deployment) model to meet the needs of any customer.

Our stack is centered around containerizing everything (using Kubernetes).
This allows us to use the right programming language for the right task. We
use Java, Scala, Python and Go. Our web app is Rails and React.

We have been working on the product for nearly a year but will give up to 33%
of the founding equity for the right hire. We are looking for someone who is
pragmatic, efficient, relentlessly resourceful, and focused.

Necessary experience: data warehousing, data pipelines (streaming and batch),
cloud computing, containers, mastery of at least one of these:
Java/Scala/Python/C++.

Email us at stealthdatanyc@gmail.com. Tell us what you think we need to know
about you.

------
fbr
TradeMachines FI GmbH | Berlin | Backend & Frontend Engineer | Full-Time | On-
Site

TradeMachines is the global search engine for pre-owned machines, ranging from
diggers to production machines. We are promoting digitization within a fast-
growing market and already handle as many as 30 % of auctions in Europe.

You will join a small team composed of ~ 8 people with a lot of autonomy,
freedom and responsibility.

We are working with AWS and Docker on a microservice architecture, so as a
backend engineer, you will have to develop a devops mindset. Additionally you
can find the principles that we value on github:
[https://github.com/trademachines/trademachines-it-
principles](https://github.com/trademachines/trademachines-it-principles)

We are currently looking for:

* Scala Developer (Scala, Akka, Play, Elasticsearch, AWS, Docker) - [http://company.trademachines.com/about-us/jobs/scala-develop...](http://company.trademachines.com/about-us/jobs/scala-developer-mf/)

* Senior Frontend Developer (HTML, Javascript) - [http://company.trademachines.com/about-us/jobs/frontend-soft...](http://company.trademachines.com/about-us/jobs/frontend-softwareentwickler-mw/)

I work as a backend engineer there, feel free to contact me if you want more
informations: fb at trademachines.com

------
Croaky
thoughtbot | Web Developer | Austin, Boston, New York City, Raleigh, San
Francisco | [https://thoughtbot.com/jobs](https://thoughtbot.com/jobs)

thoughtbot | Designer | Boston, New York City, Raleigh |
[https://thoughtbot.com/jobs](https://thoughtbot.com/jobs)

thoughtbot | Design Director | London |
[https://thoughtbot.com/jobs](https://thoughtbot.com/jobs)

thoughtbot designers and developers rapidly build high-quality web
applications. Well-qualified designers and developers have excellent knowledge
of HTML, CSS, JavaScript. Designers should also be able to create great visual
designs and run usability tests and product design sprints.

Developers should have excellent knowledge of Ruby on Rails, , SQL, Unix, and
Test-Driven Development. We also have active projects in Go, Elixir Phoenix,
React, and React Native. Experience or interest in these technologies is a
plus.

Very well-qualified candidates will also have experience with consulting. We
work a sustainable pace of 40 hours/week, consulting for clients four
days/week. On Fridays, we have investment time when we learn new tools and
techniques, work on open source, write blog posts, and make ourselves, each
other, and the community better.

[https://robots.thoughtbot.com/investment-
time](https://robots.thoughtbot.com/investment-time)

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
     

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

~~~
dbancajas
Do you guys have a product already or still in development? I am interested in
running my own betting/trading algos but no platform where I can easily use it
and it will take care of the bookmaker-related stuff for me.

~~~
superscalar
Our main product is MollyBet.com and it caters to numerous different betting
strategies, including algo trading.

The software enables users to simultaneously execute bets for an event across
multiple Asian bookmakers and key betting exchanges at the highest liquidity
and best prices. We have a wealth of over 10 years experience servicing the
world's largest betting syndicates, brokerages and individual traders.

See [https://mollybet.com/](https://mollybet.com/) for more details.

------
andhn
Blokur | Full Stack Engineer | London | Full Time | Onsite |
[http://www.blokur.com/](http://www.blokur.com/)

Blokur is a startup company building a blockchain-based platform for the
management and monetization of creative rights, and is the successor to Ujo,
the prototype blockchain music platform developed in collaboration with the
Grammy-winning artist Imogen Heap.

We are looking for a full-stack engineer who is passionate about applying
blockchain technologies to the music and creative industries. You will become
one of our first engineers and will have the opportunity to shape our code
base, tech stack and the product itself. We are a small team with tight
deadlines, but we also value the creativity to experiment and build a product
we are all proud of.

If you:

\- Enjoy writing web applications and building the backend to power them

\- Like solving interesting problems and can take ownership

\- You are interested in UX and have a sense of aesthetics

\- Have relevant experience with Front-end frameworks like React/Redux (or
similar) and backend/API with Node/Express (or similar)

\- Can bring an entrepreneurial and collaborative spirit to the team

\- Have an interest in blockchain and decentralised applications (Dapps)

Please let us know:
[https://blokur.workable.com/jobs/368107](https://blokur.workable.com/jobs/368107)

------
alie
OpenMail | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

OpenMail, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Data Analyst (A/B Testing): SQL, Strong Statistics background (Stats PhD
preferred) [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-8acf52385d17)

Software Engineer: Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

\--

OpenMail | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

OpenMail is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

------
nichol4s
Surfly | Software Developer | Amsterdam, NL | VISA, ONSITE
[https://www.surfly.com](https://www.surfly.com)

We're looking for a Python + Javascript engineer with deep knowledge about the
web (caches, proxies, event loops, browser rendering). What we do goes far
beyond regular web development. Our stack includes: Redis, MemSQL, Varnish,
ATS, Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx. We use Python, Javascript, C and Lua.

What we offer:

    
    
      - Upto €65K
      - We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
      - Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      - Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      - Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      - We'll help with VISA and relocation
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

About Us

We're a small team (< 10), have a great product and are getting some good
traction with revenue. We are focussed but try to stay pragmatic. We are
driven but have a relaxed and healthy work atmosphere. The coming few years
are going to be great for Surfly, come join us! Please apply here:
[http://jobs.surfly.com/o/fullstack-developer-
amsterdam](http://jobs.surfly.com/o/fullstack-developer-amsterdam)

------
denizozger
Velocity | Node.js Engineer | London | VISA
[https://velocityapp.com](https://velocityapp.com)

We’re looking for an experienced full stack Node.js Engineer to join our
rapidly growing development team as we scale to thousands of restaurants over
the remainder of the year.

You will be initially working on a large, greenfield project, developed with
latest technologies and best practices. We have the highest standards in
software engineering and you will get the chance to work with very talented
developers.

Key responsibilities will focus on building our REST APIs and real time
communication systems for our Web, iOS and Android apps. Our teams are
feature-based and vertical, so you will have direct contact with various
stakeholders on day to day basis.

We are rigorous about continuous delivery, very high test coverage and
detailed code reviews. You will work in a fast paced and friendly environment
where you will share your expertise and grow as an engineer.

We work at the cutting edge of technology, and rely heavily on open source
projects. We are also tech agnostic and very open minded. We use many other
languages, frameworks and methodologies like Go, C#, Firebase and functional
programming.

To apply, please go to
[https://velocityapp.com/careers](https://velocityapp.com/careers)

------
markhelo
Life360 | iOS, Android, Platform, Product | San Francisco

Life360 is the world’s largest network for families available for Android and
iOS. Using proprietary location-based technology, Life360 processes over 1.3
billion location requests per day and enables over 50 million families to
privately share location, provide vehicular crash detection for safety,
communicate with ease and stay connected with alerts, lists and in-app
messaging. The app operates in a convenient and secure way reducing friction
and offering peace of mind to make family life easier. Founded in 2008,
Life360 has raised $76M in venture financing and is headquartered in San
Francisco with 50 employees.

For the Android/iOS roles, we are looking for engineers who are interested in
designing polished UI or deep passion for functional programming which are two
major areas of work this year.

For the backend roles, we are interested in engineers who are comfortable with
scale and interested in stream processing and machine learning.

If you are interested, checkout out all our roles here -
[https://www.life360.com/jobs/](https://www.life360.com/jobs/)

Our interview process is a phone screen and a day of 5-6 interviews followed
by a quick decision. We interview for software design skills, general relevant
technical skills and overall communication skills. Above all we are looking
for people with passion for Mobile Parenting.

If this is interesting, contact us at jobs@life360.com or directly apply from
the link above.

------
sshumaker
Credit Karma | San Francisco, Los Angeles, Charlotte | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://creditkarma.com](https://creditkarma.com)

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 70 million US members and are a true mission-oriented business, a
rare case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by
helping our members attain financial progress.

We've been growing rapidly over the past few years (hypergrowth) and are
hiring across a wide range of positions. On the backend side, we are moving to
Scala-based microservices using finagle and Thrift, and as well as GraphQL on
node.js. Our native iOS and Android apps are #1 in finance (with a 5 star
rating on the App Store) and we're rebuilding our website in React + Redux.
Our data teams use Kafka, Spark and BigQuery among other technologies.

If you're motivated by growth and impact Credit Karma is probably the best
place to work in tech today. We have solved product / market fit and
distribution, but compared to our peer unicorns there is still so much work to
do. If you look at the gap between our product today and what we are well-
positioned to become - the main touchpoint for consumer finance - there is
tons of opportunity for people joining now to take on responsibility and
ownership and have a meaningful impact.

Feel free to reach out to me personally (scott.shumaker at creditkarma dot
com) or visit:
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

~~~
donretag
It would be helpful if Los Angeles companies can please put their exact
location in the ad. The city/county is a large place and the location will
help many filter out jobs.

~~~
sshumaker
Venice, CA

------
jsebree
Tenable | Vulnerability Research Engineer | Columbia, MD | REMOTE,
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3RC1riwI](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3RC1riwI)

The team I work on at Tenable is currently looking to hire another
Vulnerability Research Engineer
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3RC1riwI](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3RC1riwI)) to
join the Nessus Research team. Primary responsibilities include researching
recently published vulnerabilities and then writing plugins for the Nessus
vulnerability scanner.

This is a remote position and does not require relocation. The job description
linked is a decent summary of what the position entails, but if you have any
questions, I'd be more than happy to answer them as best I can
(jsebree@tenable.com).

The interview process for this includes contact with a recruiter, a short
skills assessment (via hackerrank), and interviews with those you'll work with
on a daily basis. Travel is not required for interviews.

If this position is not of interest, there are many other openings to be
considered as well (dev/research and otherwise):
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OV2riwZ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OV2riwZ)

Disclaimer: Both of the above links are referral links

------
jonrkarr
Karr Lab ([http://www.karrlab.org](http://www.karrlab.org)) @ Mount Sinai
Medical School | New York, NY 10029 | Research Associate, Postdoctoral Fellow,
or Software engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | $60-70k

The Karr Lab at the Institute for Genomics & Multiscale Biology at the Icahn
School of Medicine at Mount Sinai is seeking a talented, ambitious scientists
and engineers to develop technology for building, simulating, and applying
cutting-edge whole-cell computational models of individual cells.

We are developing whole-cell computational models which comprehensively
predict how behavior emerges from the molecular level by representing all of
the biochemical activity inside cells. Our goal is to use whole-cell models to
transform bioengineering and medicine into rigorous, quantitative disciplines.
Our work is highly interdisciplinary, involving systems biology, genomics,
bioinformatics, data integration, parallel simulation, optimization, software
engineering, and data visualization, and highly team-oriented.

We are looking for scientists and engineers to help develop several
technologies, including a domain-specific language for describing whole-cell
models, a parallel multi-algorithmic simulator, scalable tools for visualizing
and analyzing high-dimensional simulation results, and tools for handling
personal `omics data.

More information: [http://www.karrlab.org/join](http://www.karrlab.org/join)
or Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu) How to apply: Send a cover letter and a CV to
Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu)

------
lilbenjivert
SoundCloud | Mobile Engineers, iOS, Android | NYC | Onsite, Full-time

SoundCloud is an open platform enabling everyone to share and discover audio
content all over the world.

Here at SoundCloud NYC we’re expanding our monetization & growth engineering
team (currently a team of 15) who help build the platform that helps creators
make money from their content, listeners gain access to the world's music, and
brands engage with SoundCloud's unique audience. We’re looking to add several
product-focused iOS and Android Engineers to our growing team!

If you’re interested in learning more about the challenges our engineers have
tackled and our lessons learned check out our developer blog:
[https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog](https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog)

For more information on the specific roles:

iOS: [https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-07-13-software-engineer-
ios...](https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-07-13-software-engineer-ios-new-york)

Android: [https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-12-22-software-engineer-
and...](https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-12-22-software-engineer-android-new-
york)

Feel free to reach out directly to benjamin.cheung@soundcloud.com if you have
any questions!

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time, interns | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We’re looking for people to join our core team who are excited about working
across our software stack: web development with Meteor+React+Redux,
IoT/embedded software, computer vision, data engineering, technical operations
/ DevOps, web-based UI design, and anything else we need to make the best
product possible. Apply at
[https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co.

------
zaph_q_p
AppNeta

Full-Stack Developer, Operations Engineer, Test Automation Engineer, Product
Manager

Vancouver, Canada

[https://www.appneta.com/](https://www.appneta.com/)

AppNeta is a fast-growing, international technology startup that has achieved
100% year-over-year sales growth and is poised to take advantage of the
massive performance monitoring marketplace sized by Gartner as $3.5B in 2017.
AppNeta has been named to the Inc. 5000 Fastest-Growing Private Companies list
four years running, and has won numerous awards in the Boston market,
including BBJ’s Best Places to Work and BostInno’s Coolest Companies.

All Positions: [http://grnh.se/q10oic1](http://grnh.se/q10oic1)

* Full-Stack Developer ( [http://grnh.se/7uefhc1](http://grnh.se/7uefhc1) ): JavaScript, React, NPM, gulp.js, Browserify, Ember.js

* Operations Engineer ( [http://grnh.se/qhb87n1](http://grnh.se/qhb87n1) ): AWS, Chef, Consul, Packer, Linux

* Test Automation Engineer ( [http://grnh.se/x2qnmu1](http://grnh.se/x2qnmu1) ): Java, Python, Selenium, bash, Git

* Product Manager ( [http://grnh.se/6dwrfx1](http://grnh.se/6dwrfx1) )

Disclaimer: URLs include referral IDs for a referral bonus, you are welcome to
strip the ID out if you prefer.

~~~
pmrom
Do you sponsor visas for the product manager position?

------
juanplusjuan
Modsy | ONSITE, REMOTE | San Francisco, Portland, Salt Lake City | 3D Web +
Full Stack Engineer

[https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/217720-3d-web-
engineer](https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/217720-3d-web-engineer)

[https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/184657-full-stack-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/184657-full-stack-software-engineer)

Modsy is a fast growing, SF-based startup that allows you to see inspirational
designs and decor within the context of your own home. Using a combination of
3D art and computer vision, we allow you to "try on" furniture in your own
home before you buy it. Our product is brought to life by a diverse and
talented team of engineers, artists, designers and creators.

We're first movers in a fast-growing space that will become the future of home
design. Check out modsy.com/portfolio and see if you can tell which of our
images on our site are real vs. renderings (hint: they are all renderings).

We do a phone/in-person interview with the Head of Engineering (me), followed
by a coding exercise, and then one day in office to meet the team.

Drop us a line at jobs@modsy.com if you're interested to learn more!

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE OK | Fulltime Lumi helps e-commerce brands
design and order packaging online. We're solving complex supply chain problems
involving everything from turning vector-based designs into production-ready
artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex systems of pricing,
manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging industry.

Our stack: React, Node, Haskell, HapiJS, RethinkDB. As an engineer at Lumi,
you'll become an important part of our dynamic and productive team. You will
be leading projects building the architecture of our customer-facing site and
backend tools.

Because of our small team and rapid development cycle you'll have the
opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact closely with
the design and strategy of Lumi. Expertise with Javascript is required. Our
stack consists of React, HapiJS, RethinkDB and Node. Our admin-facing tools
are built in Haskell and React.

You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs/apply](https://www.lumi.com/jobs/apply)

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (visa assistance provided)

Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired.

We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative Companies
in Canada".

\- UI Engineers (CSS Experts) -
[http://grnh.se/rk83fw1](http://grnh.se/rk83fw1)

\- AI / Machine Learning Expert -
[http://grnh.se/cjat6v1](http://grnh.se/cjat6v1)

\- UX/Product Designers - [http://grnh.se/1y3txb1](http://grnh.se/1y3txb1)

\- Lead Project Manager - [http://grnh.se/7udpje1](http://grnh.se/7udpje1)

Don’t see an opening that matches your skills?

Apply at [http://grnh.se/j16n8w](http://grnh.se/j16n8w) and provide us with
your own job description.

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
mcgoverncadre
Cadre | New York (NYC/SOHO), NY | Full-time | Site Reliability Engineer/Dev
Ops | [https://cadre.com/careers](https://cadre.com/careers)

The Cadre team is growing. We believe software is not only eating the world,
it’s eating finance, and we’re feeding the beast. We’re building, from the
ground up, a technology-driven trading platform for the coveted commercial
real estate asset class, previously only accessible to the largest
institutional investors.

Because we’re passionate about opening access to this historically exclusive
marketplace to an ever broader group of participants, we’re relentlessly
building an experience so intuitive and efficient individuals and institutions
alike are empowered to invest. With technology as our core engine, we’re also
engineering machine learning and data science strategies to accelerate
discovery and vet better assets, faster. We have raised roughly $70 million to
date, from outstanding venture investors including Khosla Ventures, Thrive
Capital, General Catalyst, Founders Fund, and Goldman Sachs.

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://cadre.com/careers?gh_jid=460998](https://cadre.com/careers?gh_jid=460998)
Full Stack Engineer:
[https://cadre.com/careers?gh_jid=554376](https://cadre.com/careers?gh_jid=554376)
Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://cadre.com/careers?gh_jid=75123](https://cadre.com/careers?gh_jid=75123)
Software Engineer in Test:
[https://cadre.com/careers?gh_jid=155526](https://cadre.com/careers?gh_jid=155526)

------
ivyirwin
Luna Moons | Front-end Developer | Austin, TX | ONSITE

Luna Moons (lunamoons.com) is a travel technology startup founded and
headquartered in Austin, Texas. We believe that technology can be a
transformative force connecting people in new ways and empowering everyone
with tools that have otherwise been inaccessible or required speciality
knowledge. Our application combines our understanding of the way people plan
their vacations and simplifies the technical complexity typically required to
manage and book a detailed itinerary.

We’re making our first hires. We’re looking for a mid-level, front-end
developer with a fullstack mindset to work on our core technology – a
collaborative travel itinerary builder. We use a wide range of technology in
the web application. The primary stack for this position will be React, Less,
Node, and Socket.io – though you will be exposed to many other technologies.
As an early employee you will have a huge impact on the product.

Required Soft Skills: Self-directed and hard worker; Strong written and verbal
communication; Interested in learning new things; Strong in programming
fundamentals

Required Programming Skills: Minimum of 2 years working with a front-end
javascript framework; Proficient in react/redux; Comfortable working with
APIs; Mastery of HTML; Knowledge of Linux environments

Nice to Haves: Knowledge of a back-end technology (Python, PHP, etc); Degree
in computer science or related field; Passion for travel

Our interview process includes an initial phone screen followed by an in-
person interview with the two co-founders. Interested applicants please email
irwin@lunamoons.com and include “Hacker News Front-end Developer” in the
subject line.

------
willemwijnans
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.
We are looking for:

• Senior Front-End Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

• Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

# Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices,
Prometheus, Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com)

Engineering Culture: [http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com)

~~~
0xcoffee
Are there any intern positions available?

~~~
willemwijnans
Hi there,

Not at this point, however get in touch with me (willem@poki.com) -- we often
have game / engineering intern positions available.

Talk soon.

------
jergason
Yours.co | Lead Software Developer | ONSITE Utah
[http://yours.co](http://yours.co)

Yours.co is looking for a software developer to build and lead a small team of
two or three other developers in building their platform for offline backup of
cloud storage.

You will be the head of software development at Yours.co and one of the first
full-time software hires. You’ll have the opportunity to build a team,
establish a process, pick a tech stack, and help settle the age old question
of whether to use tabs, spaces, or extra semi colons to indent lines. This is
a chance to create the culture you want and grow as a developer and person.

Because the team is relatively small, this role will involve lots of coding
with some management sprinkled on top. Your main job is to build great
software through your own efforts and the efforts of your team.

We are not looking for a rock star ninja unicorn sorceress code-crushing 100x
developer-god. Real human beings only please.

This is an on-site position in American Fork, UT.

See more info and apply at
[https://yoursco.workable.com/jobs/431152](https://yoursco.workable.com/jobs/431152).

~~~
itamarst
ITYM "offline backup of _cloud_ storage"?

~~~
jergason
Dangit, Cloud to Butt Plus strikes again.

------
sr_banksy
Clarke.ai | Software Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite

Clarke.ai's (Techstars '17) goal is to be everyone’s assistant at work by
outlining conversations and carrying out various tasks discussed within them.

As a software engineer at Clarke.ai, you'll be essential in building and
scaling the products, services and APIs that help us achieve this vision. You
could be working on our customer facing interface, internal systems, help spec
and design new products and features, or improve our core abilities. Most of
our systems are written in Python. You would be an early hire working closely
with the founders, with opportunities to grow and shape the company. As a
small team, we are conscious of encouraging a productive and rewarding culture
of inclusivity, diversity and fun!

What we're looking for:

* Product focused engineer with a solid grasp of core fundamentals

* Experience with Python, AWS, & Docker

* Someone who is comfortable with wearing many hats without sacrificing quality

* A background in engineering or another related field and a strong track record of building interesting projects

* Comfortable with basic HTML / CSS / JS

* Experience writing test-driven software for a startup or large tech company is a plus

$60K – $90K | 0.0% – 3.0%

Drop us an email at jobs@clarke.ai

------
QuelqueChose
Partoo | Back-end developer | Paris | ONSITE,
[http://www.partoo.fr/](http://www.partoo.fr/)

Help our clients maintain an awesome online presence in an exciting startup
environment. We’re looking to hire talented developers to help us build and
design new products on both our front and back.

Partoo helps our customers taking advantage of the best qualities of spreading
their info and products online. Imagine openness, collaboration, good coding
practices, workflow automation all made possible thanks to your contributions.
In Partoo, you would play a crucial role in our company’s success. Your
contributions to our state-of-the-art solution will make or break our goal to
bring happiness to the lives of business owners from small to big companies
(Carrefour, Auchan, Effia, and so on...).

All of this while working out of an incubator (pépinière) in the heart of
Paris. Intrigued? Search us on angel.co for more details or reach out to co-
founder and CTO benoit at partoo.fr to say hello.

Some of our stack: Python (Pyramid), JavaScript (React, jQuery), MongoDB,
Amazon Web Services (AWS)

Bonus points if you can come play football with us every week.

------
gd832
David | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com) | Full­time | Onsite

David is a San Francisco-­based software startup that combines technology and
legal research to help customers resolve disputes with their cable, internet,
or wireless service provider. The $200+ billion legal industry is still stuck
in the 20th century: paper-based, error-prone and slow. With rates averaging
$300 / hour, only 15% of Americans with serious legal problems even seek the
help of a lawyer. For everyday issues like bogus cable bills, fewer than 1 in
1,000,000 of us seek justice, even though monopolists like Comcast rank in the
0th percentile for customer satisfaction. Class actions used to provide the
necessary scale to combat certain widespread frauds, but over the past 5
years, the Supreme Court has allowed businesses to eliminate them. The
technical challenges are hard, ranging from automating the monitoring of
corporate misconduct to crafting delightful user flows to building the leading
database of outcomes in consumer disputes. In parallel with the software
development, a team of Yale Law School alums conducts the deep research so
that our users finally feel empowered, rather than intimidated, by the law.

We currently have a MVP
([https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com)) and are looking for a
Senior Engineer as a very early member of the team.

Position: Senior Engineer | Salary: $80­-$125k | Equity: 1.0%-­4.0% |
[https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer](https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer)

Contact us via Angel List or talent@senddavid.com

------
Torn
Skyscanner | full-time senior hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow,
Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA
[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. Recently
acquired by CTrip, China's biggest travel services provider, we have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science, full stack
(modern frontend + api skills - particularly Node or Python), designers,
product, iOS & Android. We're growing in all of our European offices; London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire people looking for large-scale challenges and building new
products. In short, if you've got good industry experience, know what best
practices look like, and have the drive to improve product and people around
you, we're interested.

Our current focuses are around high-frequency travellers, data-driven
personalization and recommendation, as well as developer enablement and
tooling. What should the future look like -- how do we best use our data, our
scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow? Come help us find out.

Please ping me an email at alex.treppass@skyscanner.net for a referral. Happy
to answer questions or pass you to someone who can. CV in pdf or word doc
format would be ideal.

On a personal note, I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability
here. Engineers have room to make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement
to make things better. It's exciting.

~~~
galkk
I've interviewed with Skyscanner (hackerrank, then skype, then onsite in
Edinburgh) last year and had extremely positive impressions about process and
company.

After each interview where people were involved they gave very detailed
feedback and interviewers were very positive and knowledgeable.

~~~
virde
I had the same experience, very nice people. I had one bad interview which
probably cost me, but overall they take good care and leave a very positive
impression

~~~
seishun
I had the opposite experience. First a phone interview, then HackerRank which
was much easier than they made it out to be (definitely didn't require any
knowledge about algorithms and data structures), then another phone interview
with mostly the same content as the first one but more inane questions like
"name a project where you made an impact", then I got rejected because they
had "no openings in my seniority". Pretty frustrating.

------
data-wrangler
Comcast | Sr Developer | Philadelphia PA | Full Time Onsite $110K+

Like what Amazon is doing with their AWS toolset? (current S3 troubles
notwithstanding) Think you can do better? Want to get in on the ground floor
of that effort?

If you can get over the fact that we’re not a very popular topic at dinner
parties then we can make it worth your while and challenge your ability to
channel and organize data streams for ourselves and our partners.

Comcast is -very- motivated when it comes to putting together tools and
environments that leverage the literal crap-ton of data (yes, thats an
official SI unit) that arrives on our doorstep every second. We’re not stuck
on must-have tools, languages, or mindsets since we know that the most
effective ones will eventually show themselves regardless. The same applies to
the likes of yourself. We’re less interested in languages you code in, if
you’re competent then you’ll be adaptable regardless.

Now, that said, our current toolsets include: Spark, Terraform, Ansible,
Genie, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Java, Scala, and a few others.

Tell us what drives you, what you’re passionate about.

Ping me at: br24 at comcast dot net I can tell you anything you need to know.

------
mkohlmyr
SnapEngage | Senior Front-End Software Developer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE,
VISA [https://snapengage.com](https://snapengage.com)

SnapEngage is one of the leading live chat solutions for support and sales
teams, with offices in Boulder, Colorado and Berlin, Germany. We are looking
for a Senior Front End Developer with experience building large scale web
applications with either AngularJS or React and Redux.

Our Berlin office has a multi-national and multi-lingual team and the company
offers perks like the ability to work from home 2 days per week, weekly German
classes at the office and an annual team building trip which is in Portual
this year.

Our ideal candidate has at least five years of professional experience as a
JavaScript developer and has previously held a team-lead or senior position on
a large development project. Experience with D3, Java, GAE or other
programming languages is also a plus. The interview process is pretty
straight-forward, culminating in an on-site interview here in Berlin which is
essentially a show-and-tell for a small programming task and a chance for
everyone in the office to meet you.

For more information, you can visit our website

[https://snapengage.com/about-us/](https://snapengage.com/about-us/)
[https://snapengage.com/careers/senior-front-end-software-
dev...](https://snapengage.com/careers/senior-front-end-software-dev-berlin/)

Alternatively (or if you have any questions), feel free to contact me at
mikael[dot]kohlmyr[at]snapengage.com and I'll be happy to help you get the
application process started.

------
jtmarmon
Common Living | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | www.common.com

The company:

Common partners with real estate owners and developers throughout the US to
create community-minded homes. By doing this, we’re addressing the fundamental
supply and demand issues that underlie housing in major cities today. We
currently have 6 homes in NYC, 2 in SF, and 1 in D.C. So when we say we move
fast, we actually mean it. Common is currently about 40 employees.

The role:

We're looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join the team. Real estate is
a complex and highly regulated domain, and our community-based model adds more
complexity to the mix. Automating this complexity through software is the
Digital Product Team's core focus right now, and it's a real challenge. We use
Domain Driven Design, and are looking for someone with experience building
software around complex domains (specific DDD experience would be great too!).
We use Rails.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/common/27ad79a7-f2e2-4174-8dbb-96b6527...](https://jobs.lever.co/common/27ad79a7-f2e2-4174-8dbb-96b652748724)
. My personal email is jason@common.com

------
jives
EMEX | Houston TX, Portland OR | Senior Software Engineer (Ruby) | Full-time,
onsite, remote | www.emexllc.com

EMEX is a rapidly growing online energy broker. We have an innovative reverse
auction platform that lets customers buy cheaper electricity and natural gas
without the hassle. Our proprietary broker management system powers our
internal operations and that of many of our partners.

I am looking for a full-time senior software engineer to join our small team.
You'll primarily work on our extensive backend platform, and will also improve
our frontend auction experience.

Ideal candidate will be near Houston or Portland, but I'm open to remote (in
US only) for the right person.

Stack:

    
    
      - Ruby, Rails
      - MySQL, Redis & ElasticSearch
      - React and Redux
      - RSpec, Capybara and Continuous Integration
    

What we're looking for:

    
    
      - Strong OO design and development skills
      - Expertise in Ruby and RoR
      - Curiosity and desire to learn
      - Excellent communication skills
      - A focus on delivering value
      - The ability to see projects through to completion
    

If you'd like to learn more or apply, email me at: ives.j [at] emexllc.com

~~~
davidw
Sounds pretty cool, but please consider spelling out 'Oregon' to make it
easier to search for.

------
mikeverbeck
Tenable Network Security | Senior Full Stack Web Developer | Columbia, MD |
Onsite or Remote | Full Time |
[https://www.tenable.com/](https://www.tenable.com/)

We are looking for a full stack web developer who loves building impressive
web applications. Quality, best practices and "wow factor" are very important
to you. User experience is paramount. You have the ability to identify UX pain
points and resolve them without direction. You like to stay current with
technology and are a self starter. The team is small so we have high ownership
of our software. We are responsible for the full software development cycle,
starting at design and ending with deployment. It has always been important to
us to stay current with the latest technology and use as needed. Tech Stack:
Ruby on Rails, Node, PHP, AWS, React, Docker, MySql, Postgres

[https://careers.tenable.com/?p=job/oFof4fw6&__jvst=JobBoard&...](https://careers.tenable.com/?p=job/oFof4fw6&__jvst=JobBoard&__jvsd=Hacker_News&nl=1)

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

Pathgather is a fully-funded enterprise learning startup (Techstars '14)
focused on helping employees at Fortune 500 companies advance their careers by
learning new skills. Our platform is used by some of the largest companies in
the world (HP, Visa, Qualcomm, etc.) to aggregate learning content from both
public providers (e.g. Udacity, Pluralsight) and private catalogs (internal
learning systems), empower their employees to share what they're learning
(e.g. articles from HN), and track employee progress towards career goals.
We've got real revenue, real customers, and a real opportunity to make
learning better for employees everywhere.

We're looking for a Backend Engineer to join the engineering team. We've built
out a GraphQL API that our frontend team consumes, which means our backend
engineers get to focus on much more interesting problems than fetching data
for views. We leverage our PostgreSQL schema _heavily_ to enforce our business
logic via DB constraints, trigger functions, and all kinds of fun things...
When you aren't designing database models, you'll be writing integrations with
a variety of external services, working on our machine learning models, and -
of course - LEARNING.

If you share our particular love for Postgres, Ruby, GraphQL, data, and
learning, contact me (neville@pathgather.com, CTO) or apply to our careers
link below!

BACKEND ENGINEER (Ruby/Postgres/GraphQL), $100-130k,
[https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e1e49a4154)

------
kairisu
Autolist | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.autolist.com](https://www.autolist.com)

We're profitable and taking on a huge industry. Our products have millions of
users, we move fast, and we take pride in the product and code we put out. We
have an incredibly exciting and demanding roadmap ahead but we need your help
in getting it done.

Autolist is a fast-growing startup that is building the first mobile
optimized, end-to-end automotive marketplace. With the top rated automotive
search apps in the Google Play and iOS App Stores, we’re becoming the most
popular way for consumers to research, find, and buy their next vehicle.

Our engineering team is 6 strong and growing fast. We're polyglot, full-stack,
and move quickly as our platform scales and our product suite expands. Our
tech stacks are modern and cloud-native.

I'm the CTO and one of the engineers. Feel free to reach out for a chat
directly (chris at autolist dot com) or apply here:
[https://angel.co/autolist-1/jobs](https://angel.co/autolist-1/jobs)

------
bowenli
Weaveworks | Senior Backend Developer | San Francisco, London, Berlin, Madrid
| ONSITE, Full-time, [https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works)

* Senior backend dev: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and container tools

* Developer experience/evangelist: spread the word in meetups/conferences, develop integrations for our tools

* [https://www.weave.works/weave-company/hiring/](https://www.weave.works/weave-company/hiring/)

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer family-friendly hours (some of us have kids, too) and encourage a
good work-life balance. Feel free to work from home on certain weekdays, or
combine work and travel for a month. It's no big deal if you're not a Go
expert, we trust that you can learn on the job. Also, all our tools are open
source: [https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks) Browse
our PRs to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 45 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues

If you’re interested please drop us a line with your desired location at jobs
(at) weave.works

Note: Weaveworks is not set up to sponsor visas at this point.

------
studocu
StuDocu | Javascript Developer | Amsterdam | VISA
[https://www.studocu.com](https://www.studocu.com)

StuDocu (known as StudeerSnel.nl in The Netherlands) is an online platform
where students can share study-related content and get in touch with fellow
students. Currently we have well over 1.250.000 users and 3 million monthly
pageviews, growing at a rate of about 10% a month. We’ve quickly grown in The
Netherlands over the past few years and the time has come to spread our wings
and take the rest of the world by storm. We aim to play a big part in the
liberalization of the worldwide education system. With rising tuition fees and
income inequality, we feel there is a need for an online education platform
where students all over the world share their knowledge for free.

We are looking for a talented addition to our team who is a wizard with
JavaScript and has ample experience with modern JS frameworks. You will be
working with our designers and back end developers to create responsive pages
which provide our users with the best possible experience. Your hunger for
technology is only matched by your motivation to solve difficult problems
fast, efficient and with a keen eye for design. Our team is still small which
will put you right at the core of our developer team. Joining us now gives you
the opportunity to be one of our team leaders in the future.

In our Amsterdam office you will find the informal atmosphere you would expect
from a start-up company. We’re based in a nice and bright office in the heart
of Amsterdam with a large garden, right besides the canals. Every day we all
have lunch together and once a week we’ll crack open a few beers, bring out
our table- tennis and football! And let's not forget about the occasional
pubquizzes, board game nights and bbq cook-offs!

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (SoMa) | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for generalist engineers across multiple positions,
including both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes
Python, Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco, and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area. We're also willing to sponsor a visa for the right candidate.

Please feel free to send me a note directly at nick@onecodex.com or see our
job posting: [https://angel.co/one-codex/jobs/217425-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/one-codex/jobs/217425-software-engineer)

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big
problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and
each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose — opening March 2017,
Competitive salary, Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands,
Hackathons and Volunteer events

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
ewmy
Pusher | Software Engineers & Sales Engineers | London |
[https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/)

Pusher is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows our customers to
deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We operate at massive
scale, and this informs everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in Shoreditch, London. We are looking for
engineers who want to work on interesting problems in a production
environment, and take responsibility for the real-world operation of a large
and increasingly distributed system. Our software stack is built around Go,
Ruby, Node.JS, Redis, MySQL, Git, Puppet and Ansible.

Our standard interview process is pretty straightforward: two Skype interviews
and a half-day onsite technical interview covering real-world problems we've
experienced, with travel and accommodation expenses paid.

We are currently hiring Software Engineers to work on our platform, and Sales
Engineers to work with our Sales team.

More information at [https://pusher.com/jobs](https://pusher.com/jobs).

------
ecsa
Economic Space Agency (ECSA.io) | SF, Oakland, Europe, World | Software Team
Lead/Engineer | Onsite, remote, interns, visa

Our aim is to take decentralization, p2p finance & communities to the next
level. We are combining blockchain with cryptographic capabilities
(capability-based security) to create a distributed computing platform.
Communities can then operate smart contracts that's resilient yet interopable
to produce a radically different economy. #smartcommunities #p2peconomy

We are looking for: 1. Team lead experience 2. Javascript ninja 3. Web
platform experiece (HTTP, HTML, NoSQL) 4. Experience with smart contracts —
game design & blockchain experience a plus

Also another senior software architect position for Open Source protocol
(Agoric): 1. NodeJS expert 2. NoSQL database 3. Experience with Computer
Language design+implementation, Distributed computing, and blockchain highly
desired.

We also have more financial instruments technology in the money market and
capital market space in the pipeline.

Candidates with experience of financial algorithm (or just algorithm) are
encouraged too.

Contact: joinforces [at] ecsa.io

------
rhoulette
Sense | Cambridge, MA | Full-time, Onsite

At Sense, we're building an intelligent home energy monitor that can tell you
what devices are on in your house and how much power they're using in
realtime. We're passionate about energy efficiency and about helping users
understand and take control of what's going on in their homes.

We're a small team that loves nothing more than solving hard problems in the
service of building a useful product -- and boy do we have some hard problems!
If that sounds like your cup of tea, get in touch at ryan@sense.com or via the
job links below:

Backend Software Engineer -
[https://www.workable.com/j/6A12E830C0](https://www.workable.com/j/6A12E830C0)
Software Engineer -
[https://www.workable.com/j/983D47F35A](https://www.workable.com/j/983D47F35A)
Data Scientist -
[https://www.workable.com/j/E3548DBBE1](https://www.workable.com/j/E3548DBBE1)

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~20-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, Golang, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift, and
we already have customers like Facebook, Tesla, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more.

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks; we were recently ranked as the #3 Best Place to Work by
Glassdoor among small and medium companies. Join us as we continue to grow
very quickly and discover new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and
full-stack engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Data Scientist

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
ehq
Citrusbyte | Backend Polyglot Engineer | Los Angeles, New York | REMOTE,
[https://citrusbyte.com](https://citrusbyte.com)

Citrusbyte is a software consultancy that believes in using simple tools to
solve problems. We build custom systems for both startups and enterprises.

We have offices in Los Angeles and New York, but we work remotely with people
from all around the world.

Our engineers have experience in a consultative environment, excellent
communication skills and a desire to work with talented teams building
innovative products. We work closely with our clients, sharing our experience
and processes to help them define and create their products.

Most of our projects are written in Ruby, so experience in this language is
required, but we are looking for polyglot engineers who have a hunger for
learning new languages and tools. At Citrusbyte, learning is part of the job,
and you should always be able to answer the question: "what have I learned
this week?"

We believe that less is more and we vehemently value simplicity. This is
reflected in the tools we choose to work with. For this reason we tend to
avoid using big frameworks like Ruby on Rails and instead lean towards smaller
tools like Sinatra, Roda or Cuba.

We have also done projects in Elixir, Node.js, Go, Python, Lua, etc. And
strive to learn new tools and languages everyday. We believe in always
choosing the right tool for the job and we are very open minded about trying
different technologies.

Visit our careers page to learn more or apply:
[http://careers.citrusbyte.com/apply/tPTZOv/Experienced-
Softw...](http://careers.citrusbyte.com/apply/tPTZOv/Experienced-Software-
Developer)

------
dr1337
CliniCloud | iOS Developer | Melbourne, Australia | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA
| [https://clinicloud.com](https://clinicloud.com)

CliniCloud makes connected medical devices for the home. Our apps are used in
the home to allow customers to use their phones to take their temperature with
our bluetooth non-contact thermometer and digital stethoscope.

We are looking for a junior-mid level iOS developer to join our team and help
us create an even better experience for our customers. You will have the
flexibility to be able to choose the correct tool for the job rather than
follow strict rules.

You would be working predominantly in Swift 3, with the occasional need for
Objective-C, C and C++. We currently use CoreAudio and CoreBluetooth to
connect to the stethoscope and thermometers respectively, so experience in
these areas is desirable.

More info here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/287066350/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/287066350/)

Contact jobs(at)clinicloud.com to apply

------
nmarcelli
Revv | Senior Full Stack Developer | Washington, DC | Full-time, ONSITE
preferred

Revv is an online fundraising platform that powers some of the most high-
profile causes in the world. We're looking for a detail-oriented payments pro
with experience in ruby on rails and the Stripe payments API.

We love full-stack generalists who don't mind swerving out of their lane and
contributing as a leader. We're a small, tight-knit team that loves making a
beautiful product. We hope you do too.

Qualities: \- 3+ years of experience writing Ruby on Rails \- 3+ years of
building and implementing REST APIs \- Experience accepting payments using the
Stripe payments API \- Experience using Javascript, HTML and CSS \- Experience
using PostgreSQL

More info: [https://angel.co/revvco/jobs/98048-sr-full-stack-
developer-r...](https://angel.co/revvco/jobs/98048-sr-full-stack-developer-
ruby)

Recruitment process: 1\. Quick phone-screening 2\. Assign code challenge 3\.
Technical interview 4\. Final interview and code challenge review

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend, Backend, Business Development | Mountain View, CA |
ONSITE | [https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (9 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared and
Connected. Smartcar is building an API platform to solve the "connected" part
of it.

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Business Development / Account Manager with 2+ years of experience.

\+ Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience. Our stack is Node.js,
Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. $95K to $130K + up to
1.0% equity

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

------
wskemper
ViaSat | Software Engineer, viasat.io Platform | SF, Austin, Boston | Full-
Time [https://www.viasat.com](https://www.viasat.com)

ViaSat is on a mission to be the world’s first global ISP. From Denali to
Uluru, JetBlue 190 to Air Force One, and everywhere in between, our technology
delivers Internet access no matter where life’s journeys take you. We’re
shaping the future of global connectivity, and we want your help!

My team builds the viasat.io Platform, a suite of foundational network and
security services that every group at ViaSat uses to build and protect their
products. We also serve as advisors for other engineering teams, helping them
make better use of cloud technologies and practices.

On any given day, you may be walking colleagues through the finer points of
VPC design, or presenting a workshop on developing against viasat.io’s APIs.
You might be adding DNSSEC support to our DNS service, automating TLS
certificate validation across the entire network, or deploying our services to
a new continent. Our challenges and our products are always evolving, which
leaves little chance you'll ever get bored.

We are looking for engineers who are proficient with multiple languages, and
are familiar with existing IaaS and PaaS products like AWS, OpenStack, or
Marathon. We also need our team members to be good communicators and people-
friendly, as our daily work involves interfacing with many people all around
the company. An engineering degree or equivalent experience is necessary.

You'd get bonus points for having a strong security background, in-depth
knowledge of networking, or previous work experience building globally-
distributed applications.

This position is location-agnostic; you can work from any of our offices, or
from home, as long as you reside within the United States.

~~~
wskemper
Email stephan.kemper@viasat.com if interested! I always forget that part :(

------
jaz46
Distributed Systems Engineer -- Pachyderm -- San Francisco -- Onsite only --
jobs@pachyderm.io

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

[https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm is just 7 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Go)

------
odiroot
Berlin, Germany | KIWI.KI GmbH | Full-time, ONSITE,
[https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/](https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/)

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Backend Engineer

\- Embedded Engineer

KIWI.KI's goal is to replace the physical key and to revolutionize key
management. Our smart access-as-a-service solution KIWI allows users to unlock
doors completely hands-free with our identity token KIWI Ki or by using our
KIWI App.

The development team is an interdisciplinary mix, covering the full range from
hardware and firmware development through systems, web, and mobile. Our
highest priority is safeguarding the privacy and security of our users. We
believe that it’s possible to have a connected system without gathering huge
amounts of information on the private lives of our customers.

Tech stack overview: bare-metal C, CoreOS, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Python, Django, Flask.

Apply at: [https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/](https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/)

------
sorenvrist
CSIS Security Group | Senior Software Developer | Copenhagen, Denmark |
[https://csis.dk](https://csis.dk) | Full time | Onsite

Key functions/role: Development and architectural tasks, design and
implementation of services and solutions, maintaining and responding to issues
in our systems.

We are looking for: \- Deep programming experience. We use Python and a
sprinkle of Rust and Go \- Proven pragmatic and elegant problem solving skills
RDBMS skills on a high level (We use PostgreSQL) \- Javascript/HTML/CSS a plus
\- Strong opinions on quality and good architectural practices

\- Good verbal and written communication skills in English \- Candidate must
be able to pass a background check \- Relocation to Denmark will be required
if the successful candidate is currently located elsewhere

To apply for this position, please e-mail your resume and a cover letter to
our HR Manager, Amalie Winterberg, hr@csis.dk or contact me at sbv@csis.dk for
more info.

------
tyre
Seneca Systems (YC S16) | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE Fullstack Engineer,
Frontend Engineer, Database Engineer (Postgres), Product Marketing Manager,
Infrastructure Engineer (DevOps/Security), Product Designer

Seneca Systems' mission is to empower local government employees to provide
outstanding service to their citizens. Our first product, Romulus
(romuluscrm.com), is the system of record for cities—just the first step in
building the operating system to run cities.

We're building a passionate, brilliant, and diverse team who are aligned
around our mission and care about building a company the right way. We have
strong values ([http://seneca.systems/values](http://seneca.systems/values))
and are genuinely solving problems that matter.

Checkout [http://seneca.systems/careers](http://seneca.systems/careers) or
send me an email chris@seneca.systems to learn more.

------
mbthomas
Blink Health | New York (Manhattan/Soho) | Full Time | Onsite | $100K-200K +
equity | [https://www.blinkhealth.com](https://www.blinkhealth.com)

We offer $10k for each successful referral as well. Just send a resume to my
inbox and then follow-up with an intro e-mail.

Blink Health has quietly raised one of the largest funding rounds in NYC in
2016. Our goal is to provide Americans unprecedented access to the lowest
available prices for pharmaceuticals. We're building the connective tissue
across all players in the pharma space and creating the technical and data
infrastructure across payers, providers, patients and pharma.

Having recently grown our engineering team to nearly 30, now we're looking
for:

\- Tech Leads to lead up a new team focusing on some of the most exciting new
initiaves we are building

\- Backend, frontend, and fullstack engineers -- we use Python, Flask,
Javascript, and ReactJS

Let me know if you'd be interested- or know someone who might be.

Thanks. Michael Thomas, CTO

~~~
ddorian43
what's your inbox Michael ?

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
di
PromptWorks | Software Engineer, UI/UX Designer, DevOps Engineer |
Philadelphia PA | Full time (ONSITE) and Contract (REMOTE) |
[https://promptworks.com/jobs](https://promptworks.com/jobs)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD are
core practices of our day-to-day work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript (mostly React
and React-Native), some Elixir and Go.

Open full-time, on-site positions in Philadelphia: Software Engineer, UI/UX
Designer

Open contractor positions, remote: Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Front-
end Engineer, Mobile Developer

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

------
flgr
This one is still open:

Twitch | Sr. Distributed Systems Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | VISA +
Relocation provided | [http://www.twitch.tv](http://www.twitch.tv)

If you enjoy building distributed systems (in Go) that have 2.5 million users
using them in the same minute, and if you also enjoy data analytics, let us
know. We're a small team based out of Berlin. We primarily work on viewbot
detection.

This is a pretty senior role and we'd greatly appreciate it if you already
have experience building distributed systems, dealing with various failure
modes of multiple systems talking to each other, scaling systems, and all
that.

[https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/2225a17f-7f4c-47f9-8134-6335d89...](https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/2225a17f-7f4c-47f9-8134-6335d89a8c7e)
(the first paragraph in the ad is a little cheesy; sorry for that!)

~~~
jo909
Since I'm no fit for this role I was browsing for other openings, and I
noticed that this is not listed at
[https://jobs.lever.co/twitch](https://jobs.lever.co/twitch)

Do you hire for other engineering roles (besides this one or the sales
positions listed) in Germany?

~~~
flgr
Sadly not at this time.

------
zinxq
Lending Tree, Inc. | Software Engineer | Charlotte, NC | ONSITE

[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com) Email us at:
jobs@lendingtree.com

Tech we use: C#, javascript, React, Mongo, SQL Server

Who we are: LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools,
advice, products and services for critical transactions and financial
decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Back-end Engineers: You're a crack-shot in your back-end language of choice.
Our system matches users with hundreds of possible opportunities in real-time.
Needless to say, we're looking for people who care about performance. A lot.
Our back-end systems are written in C#, Redis, Mongo, and SQLServer. You might
know C# or Java or you might not, but either way you're willing to learn.
Regardless, you can impress us in your language of choice. If you're a Senior
Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a few years. You've scaled to
thousands or maybe millions of users. If you're a Junior engineer, you love to
code and you're good at it. You're smart, you're passionate, and most of all
you can't wait to get started. (New grads please apply!)

Front-end Engineers: You know Javascript. You know the ins, the outs and how
to make it blazing fast. You care about performance because you know your
users are waiting for every line of your code. You've used some popular
frameworks, maybe angular or react - but you know one or more cold.

Where we are:

Charlotte, NC: If you're into great weather and a central location (our
airport is an American hub) you should check us out. You can pick great urban
living (Uptown's 4th ward is the place to be) or get yourself a huge house (at
reasonable prices) in the burbs. The standard of living for an engineer
doesn't get any better than this.

------
xwilders
BEYOND LABS | Full Stack Developer | London £30-40k + up to 0.5% equity |
ONSITE

Beyond is an enterprise SaaS platform that’s spearheading a new generation of
companies - ones that remain agile as they grow. We do this by transforming
the way companies plan their numbers - their budgets. Ultimately, we believe
companies do best when employees are empowered to take initiatives, rather
than constrained by outdated budgets.

You will:

\- Integrate key finance and productivity tools with Beyond, such as Xero,
Asana and Slack.

\- Build & automate components which slice and dice huge datasets, making them
meaningful to Beyond’s different users.

\- Work with our talented front and back end teams to deliver whole features -
front end components that users will love, linked to a robust and efficient
back end.

Learn more at [http://bebeyond.co/jobs/](http://bebeyond.co/jobs/) or drop me
an email: xavier@bebeyond.co

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer, Technical Marketing Director (ONSITE)

MapD ([https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)) is a Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge/In-Q-Tel backed Series A startup that
builds a lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform
that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of
GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of magnitude faster than other
systems ([http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-
tes...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-tes...)) and
since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily visualize the result sets
with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our Tweetmap demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) or
our billion-row taxi demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis](http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis)) for an
idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and a data visualization background.

Technical Marketing Director - Someone who can convey the technical value of
our product via our website, blog, documentation, tutorials, demo videos, etc.

We’re a growing Series A company (~30 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$170K /
0.2+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
the_mirror
Stealth Fitness Startup | NYC | ONSITE or REMOTE

About Us:

Our company is a stealth fitness technology concept being launched by an
established leader in the NYC boutique fitness space with a team of
experienced hardware and software engineers. We’re building a hybrid
hardware/software product to bring high-quality, personalized fitness content
into people’s homes across the country. Our team includes experienced IOT
engineers and developers, as well as top tier seed investors and advisors,
with extensive background in launching premier consumer brands.

Openings:

To apply send an email to jobs@getthemirror.com with the job title as the
subject line. Include a link to your linkedin and/or an attached CV. Feel free
to let us know what makes you tick as an engineer or any previous projects you
think display your skills.

Stealth Fitness Startup | Android Engineer | NYC | ONSITE (REMOTE under the
right circumstances)

We are looking for an Android engineer to work on our custom platform, focused
on user interface and interaction with the server. An ideal candidate has
worked on consumer facing apps before and has a good awareness of how their
decisions will effect customer interaction.

    
    
      - BA/BS Computer Science or equivalent experience
      - Experience building user facing android applications
      - Experience consuming REST API's from the front end
      - Knowledge of WebRTC and Streaming Media are a huge plus
    

Stealth Fitness Startup | Python Engineer | NYC | ONSITE or REMOTE

Design and implement beautiful REST api's and deploy with AWS to deliver on
demand content to our users.

    
    
      - BA/BS Computer Science or equivalent experience
      - Thorough understanding of and experience with Python
      - SQL Skills (we use PostgreSQL)
      - A healthy habit for writing TESTED code
      - Front end skills and knowledge of WebRTC API's are a huge plus

------
beermann
Pacifica Labs Inc. | Lead Front-end Developer | Madison, WI or San Diego, CA
or San Francisco, CA | REMOTE or ONSITE

Pacifica is the fastest growing stress, anxiety and depression management
application in the world with over 1.25 million registered users. We are
looking for a self-driven individual to take over development of our mobile
and web applications as we grow and expand our team. Experience with angular
and corresponding web technologies is a must, and experience with hybrid
mobile applications (Ionic/Cordova) is highly desirable. Ideally, you're also
fluent in CSS, including CSS3 animations, and know all of the tools of the
trade - node, bower, grunt, gulp, etc.

[https://angel.co/pacifica-labs/jobs/128631-lead-front-end-
de...](https://angel.co/pacifica-labs/jobs/128631-lead-front-end-developer)

------
robdickinson
ComplyAdvantage | Python Engineers | London | Full-time, On-site

Fighting money launderers and terrorists by identifying suspicious financial
transactions and stopping them. We work with many of the major financial
players and are a key part of their defence against financial crime. We're
currently hiring mid-level to senior Python Engineers to join our new team.

Key Qualifications: * 3+ years professional Python * Enterprise, highly
performant mission critical software * NoSQL experience a plus * AWS & Docker
experience * Smart * Enjoy GSD

Please see full job descriptions here:
[https://complyadvantage.workable.com/jobs/412005](https://complyadvantage.workable.com/jobs/412005)

[https://complyadvantage.workable.com/jobs/411952](https://complyadvantage.workable.com/jobs/411952)

~~~
pm90
This looks interesting. If you're allowed to share, what is the salary ranges
you're looking for? I'm currently based in the US and wondering if the pay is
competitive...

------
jhgg
Discord | Lead Software Engineer (Frontend/Backend/Native) | SF | Full Time On
Site

Here’s a crazy idea: build a voice and text chat app people actually care
about with a remarkable, creative, hilarious (read: insane) team.

[https://discordapp.com/company](https://discordapp.com/company)

------
squeral
Zappar | JavaScript Developer | London |
[https://www.zappar.com](https://www.zappar.com)

Zappar is an award-winning mobile Augmented Reality app powering experiences
for some of the world's biggest brands. We're an intentionally small team who
take great pride in our work from the first line of code to the last pixel of
our epic content, and we're thrilled to have delivered tens of millions of
Zappar experiences to users around the globe.

We are looking for a JavaScript developer to help build and maintain Zappar's
fantastic creative tools - build from the ground up in JavaScript and web
technologies.

The successful candidate will have demonstrable skills and experience in:

    
    
      • JavaScript
      • HTML & CSS
      • Modern JavaScript techniques and tools
    

Extra bonus points for:

    
    
      • TypeScript
      • NodeJS
      • jQuery

------
elwatto
Elevate (Apple App of the Year) | iOS Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
elevateapp.com

Elevate is a cognitive training tool that was the recipient of Apple's App of
the Year award and Google's Editors' Choice distinction. It has been
downloaded more than 13 million times, helping users around the world build
critical communication and analytical skills.

We're looking for an experienced mobile developer who has a passion for
building great user interfaces, knows the value of small details and believes
in software that helps its users. We are an agile team looking to make our
customers' lives better by building the future of cognitive training and
proactive mental health.

Benefits:

* Deliciously healthy chef-cooked meals

* Equity

* Medical, Dental, and Vision insurance

* 401k plan

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://elevateapp.theresumator.com/](http://elevateapp.theresumator.com/)

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (relocation is available) | Sr. Software Engineer
(Cloud) | Full-Time | Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side engineer that will work on core functionality
for our cloud products, writing code that will help store petabytes of data in
MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users! At our size, you will
have the chance to have a big impact @ MongoDB.

Do you have any interest or questions? Please reach out to me at
JC@mongodb.com or apply here [http://grnh.se/kr5738](http://grnh.se/kr5738)

\--- If you have any interest, this is a short post from InfoWorld
([http://spr.ly/60078rGKH](http://spr.ly/60078rGKH)), which named MongoDB
Atlas (our newest cloud offering) one of its 2017 Technology of the Year! ---

~~~
tictactoey
You guys are very unresponsive. Applied for new grad position couple of times
over the last few months, crickets!

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Paris, France on site | Full-time | Android Engineer |
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience. We are already the #1 car rental marketplace
in Europe, and we believe the adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few
years. We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kick-
ass hardware. And we're just getting started.

We're looking for someone who is not only well versed in Android development,
but also has a strong understanding of good UX.

[https://en.drivy.com/jobs/57caa312-85cc-4ab2-b0ba-0402affc5f...](https://en.drivy.com/jobs/57caa312-85cc-4ab2-b0ba-0402affc5f20)

Please apply via the above links and mention Hacker News!

------
fh973
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is working on a data center file system, a software storage system
built around a parallel file system core that is scalable, fault-tolerant and
with high performance for all workloads. Our customers use Quobyte for
scientific and commercial HPC clusters, container and OpenStack
infrastructures, video and CGI clusters, and as a scalable backend for SaaS
products.

If you’re into systems, we got it all: kernel, concurrency, network,
distributed algorithms, ...

Languages are C++, Java and Python. We do white-board interviews and value
passion for coding.

Roles: Senior/Junior Software Engineer, Engineer in Test / QA, Support
Engineer, Sales Engineer

Send your CV to: work@quobyte.com

We currently do not sponsor visas, so please only apply if you’re based in the
EU.

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich, Germany | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

Who we are? relayr is a well-funded and rapidly expanding start-up based in
Berlin and Munich. We have an extremely international and very friendly team,
who build and maintain a full IoT technology stack. We are shaping the IoT
world and building the future! Let’s do it together!

We are actively hiring for the following positions:

NodeJS Developer - Munich

Scala Developer - Munich

Full Stack Developer - Berlin

JavaScript Engineer - Munich and Berlin

Security Specialist - Berlin

Senior UX/UI Designer - Berlin

...and many more :)

Check out our career page for more details. You can also apply there directly,
if any position sparks your interest!
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/) Any questions? Don’t
hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

~~~
level
All of your job postings end with (m/f), what do you mean by that?

Additionally, I've looked at positions in Germany in the past, but I have no
fluency in the language. Would that prevent me from being an appropriate
candidate?

~~~
juulikene
Hi,

our business language is English, there is no need to be worried about German
skills. Additionally, we provide our employees with free German courses :)

And yes, m/f is male and female respectively, as previous comment mentions.

------
guha
Onai | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS

Onsite in Silicon Valley or remote depending on role

Interview process: Video calls if you're distant or an in-person visit if
you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in CUDA, C++ and
Rust, Mesos, Clojure, and/or ScalaJS, as well as to enthusiastic developers
who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We
also welcome interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate
students. We are interested in solving problems efficiently.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Contact info@onai.com.

------
parsabg
AYLIEN | DevOps Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | VISA, ONSITE
[https://aylien.com](https://aylien.com)

AYLIEN is looking for a DevOps Engineer to join the Text Analysis and Deep
Learning startup in Dublin, Ireland.

Your responsibilities:

\- Service provisioning, automation, monitoring and uptime.

\- Tooling and infrastructure related to product deployment, including current
and new products and features.

\- Participating in product decisions to ensure they’re in line with
scalability and performance requirements.

\- Knowledge sharing with the team.

You must be able to:

\- Contribute to our products

\- Administer Linux machines

\- Administer Database Management Systems

\- Administer full-text search clusters (ElasticSearch or Apache Solr)

You must be familiar with:

\- Containers (Docker)

\- Networking and TCP/IP

\- Cloud platforms

\- Bash shell scripting AND (Python OR Ruby)

\- Virtualization technologies (KVM)

\- Deployment Management tools (Capistrano, Chef, Ansible and Puppet)

\- Continuous Integration and Continuous Deployment

\- Monitoring/alerting solutions (Riemann, Prometheus, Monit)

Interested? Let's talk: jobs@aylien.com

------
icycold
Tapjoy | Senior Engineer | SF | FULLTIME,
[https://home.tapjoy.com/careers/](https://home.tapjoy.com/careers/)

Hi,

I am hiring manager at Tapjoy, our team focuses on building and optimizing
core parts of our architecture to manage costs of scaling, breaking off
components of a legacy monolithic server into services in more efficient
languages, and we argue over the correct tool for the job.

We are relatively small engineering team (managing around 30 billion requests
per month).

we are looking for a senior engineer who is a team player, excited about the
problem space, excited about exploring new solutions, interested in
application design.

please message me at ritesh dot noronha at tapjoy dot com

Ritesh [https://home.tapjoy.com/careers/](https://home.tapjoy.com/careers/)

------
StefanWallin
MittMedia | Software Developer | Sundsvall, Sweden | ONSITE
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=sv&sl=sv&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=sv&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdev.mittmedia.se%2Fjobb)

== WHAT WE DO ===

Main stack: Ruby on Rails, React/React Native, PostgreSQL

Data platform: Java, TitanDB w. Cassandra

We do innovative web, app & big data development on local news media in
central Sweden. We are the biggest local media organization in Sweden and
reach 1.9M unique browsers per week. Sweden has a 10M population.

== HOW WE DO IT ==

As part of our hiring process we do pair or mob programming after initial
screening depending on what the recruit feels comfortable with.

We do development with User Experience in focus and have a large and strong UX
Team that drives a lot of our development.

Sweden has great social benefits, including health care, sick leave, 25 days
paid vacation(33 from us), 480 days parental leave per kid. Language training
is free from the government if wanted.

I personally work in our app team. We're energetically looking for Front End
developers.

== CULTURE ==

We pride ourselves in being inclusive. We focus on an open and constructive
dialogue and have people from the Netherlands, China and Germany. We strive to
achieve different backgrounds, genders and cultures as we believe different
perspectives are key to a successful business. We have non-Swedish speakers on
the teams and are moving to using English as our main language.

The organization employs 1500 people but in the development organization we
are 28 people with a direct connection to the company board. The board places
an incredibly high trust in our department and we help form the board
strategies.

== APPLY ==

Via email to my boss at: mathias.nylen mittmedia.se

------
pipermerriam
ConsenSys | Senior Software Engineer | Boulder CO, New York NY | REMOTE
[https://consensys.net/](https://consensys.net/)

Looking for senior engineer to work with me on the open source ecosystem of
python tools for Ethereum. The ideal candidate is self directed and will take
the initiative to learn. This doesn't mean you won't get any support but you
do need to be self motivated. The following are nice-to-have knowledge and
skills.

* Python * Ethereum and the EVM * Solidity * IPFS * General security * React/Redux

Contact me directly at pipermerriam@gmail.com with all of the following.

* Link to your github account if you have one. * Resume. * Cover letter with a brief-ish explanation of who you are and why you want to work on this will go a long way. * A cute animal picture.

~~~
fivedogit
Hey piper! Didn't know you were with Consensys. If you're in NYC, hit me up.
fivedogit at google's email svc.

------
nowarninglabel
Kiva | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Security Engineer |
[http://kiva.org/careers](http://kiva.org/careers) We're hiring someone who
wants to make the world a better place with us through working on the code and
systems that serve www.kiva.org. We're a non-profit helping to alleviate
poverty through connecting lenders to borrowers for 0% interest loans across
the world and here at home. We offer awesome benefits including a partner trip
to anywhere we work. We are looking to backfill our Security Engineer role and
would love a candidate who is excited to beef up secure practices and help
fight fraud: [http://kiva.org/careers](http://kiva.org/careers)

------
jbicket
Samsara | Full Stack, Firmware, Mobile, Devops | San Francisco, Onsite

Build aws for physical infrastructure

Samsara was founded by founders of Meraki (see pg's essay on "do things that
don't scale"), has a bunch of interesting customers (
[https://www.samsara.com/customers](https://www.samsara.com/customers) ), and
has a small, tight-nit engineering team.

We are looking for people who love building and seeing their code get used by
customers. Our backend is in golang/graphql and our frontend/apps are in
react/javascript/typescript. We're also looking for embedded firmware
engineers (mostly c and golang).

apply/more info at
[https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

------
code128
Zurich, Switzerland. | Scandit AG | Full-time, ONSITE,
[http://scandit.com/](http://scandit.com/)

Scandit is a rapidly growing enterprise mobile technology startup with offices
in Zurich, San Francisco and Boston. We are looking for a machine learning
expert for our Zurich team to help us revolutionize the traditional barcode
scanner and text recognition market with our innovative mobile solutions for
smartphones, tablets, and wearable devices. You will be part of a small team
of developers and play a crucial role in refining our products and researching
and implementing new data capture solutions.

Responsibilities

\- Build systems to train models for challenging visual text and object
recognition problems

\- Implement model evaluation algorithms for mobile devices that run in real
time

\- Extract new insights from our analytics data to improve SDK performance

\- Improve our existing barcode scanning algorithms using your expertise

\- Build automated QA systems to guarantee robustness, speed and consistency

\- Be a company-wide thought leader on machine learning and AI

Desired skills and experience

\- MSc or PhD degree in computer science or a related field with a strong
focus on machine learning (ML)

\- 3+ years of experience in the field of ML, including deep learning
(academia or industry)

\- General computer vision or computer graphics experience is a plus

\- Solid knowledge of data structures, object-oriented programming and
software engineering principles

\- Ability to write high-performance code in C++ and quickly prototype ideas
in Python (or a similar language)

\- Low-level knowledge of the ARM architecture and experience in mobile GP-GPU
programming is a plus

\- You have a work permit for Switzerland or a EU passport.

Send your application to jobs@scandit.com

------
AlaskaCasey
Serverless (serverless.com) | San Francisco & Remote | Full-time

Serverless is a fast-growing startup in San Francisco, California. Our vision
is to simplify software by expressing it as merely functions and events, while
abstracting away infrastructure and its maintenance.

We are currently hiring for:

Infrastructure Engineer (San Francisco)
[https://goo.gl/ZEL5S6](https://goo.gl/ZEL5S6)

Infrastructure Engineer (Remote)
[https://goo.gl/vrpdYO](https://goo.gl/vrpdYO)

Product Manager (San Francisco) [https://goo.gl/jjggwW](https://goo.gl/jjggwW)

Check out all of our jobs listed at
[https://jobs.lever.co/serverless](https://jobs.lever.co/serverless)

------
dannybeard
Arthrex Inc. | Developer & DevOps Engineer | Naples, FL | Full time, Remote,
Onsite

Software Developer \---------------------------- We are looking for developers
with either web or mobile experience to join our growing team in southwest
Florida. Arthrex is a global medical device company and a leader in new
product development and medical education in orthopaedics. As the software
development team, we create innovative products to help support the company in
education and research opportunities for our customers. Some projects that
need immediate assistance include:

\- Our main company website that serves as an education portal for our
customers with tools and resources on our products \- A research registry that
is being used by surgeons to track their patient's progress both pre and post
surgery \- Patient engagement software facilitating communication between the
surgeon and the patient \- Several innovative mobile applications that further
educate surgeons on best practices and new techniques

Some of the technologies/patterns we work with: \- Golang, Ruby, Objective-C,
Swift, Java, Xamarin/C# \- Amazon Web Services \- Postgres \- Microservices

DevOps Engineer \---------------------------- We are looking for an
experienced DevOps engineer to join our team and take ownership over of
multiple production deployments and supporting services across our deployment
\- Experience with AWS services \- Experience with Docker and orchestration of
containers in a production environment \- Hands on experience developing,
deploying, and maintaining Rails, Go or similar technologies required. We
expect DevOps engineers to work closely with the development team, and pitch
in and help where needed. \- Experience with running microservices, and
architecture around microservices is a plus

Please email dbeard at arthrex.com if you have any questions or interest!
Arthrex was voted one for the top 100 places to work in 2016! Read more here:
[http://fortune.com/best-companies/arthrex-62/](http://fortune.com/best-
companies/arthrex-62/)

------
lochlan
Opal | Portland, OR | Front End Engineer, Mid-Level or Senior | Full-time,
onsite | [http://workwithopal.com/](http://workwithopal.com/)

Opal is hiring! We are a collaboration platform for omni-channel brand
marketing teams. After recently doing a large raise we're expanding our team,
and if you are a seasoned front-end web developer we would love to talk to
you! We're currently migrating a Backbone application to React, along with
some other interesting efforts—there are plenty of cool projects to go around
as we scale our team and application!

Please e-mail your resume and a link to your github profile to
lmcintosh@workwithopal.com and I will refer you to the relevant hiring
manager! Thanks!

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

Clojure backend, React + Redux + ES6 frontend. Nearly all of the work we do is
open source. We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist
engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs) and feel
free to contact me directly with questions.

~~~
scboffspring
Hey !

Just want to say thank you for this lovely piece of software. Using it often
to query our druid cluster, and it just works.

~~~
tlrobinson
Thanks, glad you like it!

------
TicketCity
TicketCity | Full Stack Developer and Developer Lead | Austin, TX | Onsite
[https://www.ticketcity.com/](https://www.ticketcity.com/) We are an eCommerce
marketplace for live events (sports, concerts, theater). If you get sh*t done
and love working on a close-knit dev team, we want you! Our stack: Javascript,
jQuery, React, MS-SQL, ElasticSearch, Node.js, .NET
[https://www.ticketcity.com/careers-at-
ticketcity.html](https://www.ticketcity.com/careers-at-ticketcity.html) Feel
free to email me (Caitlin) at csullivan@ticketcity.com to learn more about the
roles, the Dev team or life at as a TicketCitizen!

------
roddylindsay
Hustle | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE

Hustle is a peer-to-peer text messaging platform that provides organizations
across the country with an affordable, efficient, and effective tool to reach
their supporters. By facilitating two-way conversations, Hustle’s clients
maintain genuine, personal dialogues with hundreds, thousands, and even
millions of people. Our clients include Planned Parenthood, Human Rights
Campaign, and Our Revolution (Bernie Sanders' organization). It's 48 times
more effective than making phone calls.

See a recent article about us in The Hill: "Left Finds New Online Tools To
Fight Trump": [http://thehill.com/policy/technology/320195-left-finds-
new-o...](http://thehill.com/policy/technology/320195-left-finds-new-online-
tools-to-fight-trump)

As a product engineer, you will be working on Hustle's core web and mobile
products: our web and mobile text messaging apps, our campaign administrative
interface, and our message delivery back end. Product engineering at Hustle is
unique in that we do not have mobile, front-end and backend specialists.
Instead engineers are empowered to develop and ship features in their entirety
covering the whole stack. This feature of product development is enabled by
Hustle's particular technology choices: the use of JavaScript, React, React
Native and Node.js through out the stack. It's a stack that heavily rewards
generalists that just want to ship things. It also makes for a very dynamic
working environment: form a temporary team for a larger project where you
decide to focus on shipping a polished mobile frontend and for the next
project form another temporary team where you would focus on delivering a
humming backend.

Hustle was started by engineers from Facebook and MongoDB and is backed by top
VC firms including Social Capital and Index Ventures. Please apply on our site
to learn more about us and our growing team of 20!

[https://jobs.lever.co/hustle.life/](https://jobs.lever.co/hustle.life/)

------
dcalendly
Calendly | Senior Marketing Manager | Atlanta, GA | On-site | Full Time
Application Link:
[https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m1nt/?source=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m1nt/?source=hackernews)

Calendly | Director of Marketing | Atlanta, GA | On-site | Full Time
Application Link:
[https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mhc1/?source=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mhc1/?source=hackernews)

Calendly | UI/UX Designer | Atlanta, GA | On-site | Full Time Application
Link:
[https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06d99/?source=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06d99/?source=hackernews)

Calendly | Senior Product Manager | Atlanta, GA | On-site | Full Time
Application Link:
[https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067u3/?source=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067u3/?source=hackernews)

Calendly | Full Stack Engineer | Atlanta, GA | On-site | Full Time Application
Link:
[https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06zdu/?source=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06zdu/?source=hackernews)

Calendly | Recruiter | Atlanta, GA | On-site | Full Time Application Link:
[https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mj56/?source=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mj56/?source=hackernews)

Calendly delivers the best service to schedule external meetings
professionally, quickly, and effortlessly. Our product is used by thousands of
people across many job functions and industries including sales, recruiting,
financial services, and education. We are profitable, have a high traction
product, and are offering ample opportunities to get to the next level of your
career.

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location.

Security Engineer: (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483542](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483542)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: New Grad (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261348](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261348)

Software Engineer: SWAT (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261602](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261602)

Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077)

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity. Take a look at how we're simplifying healthcare:
[http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com](http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com)

~~~
finkin1
Is there a way to contact you directly to ask a few questions?

------
izolate
Deskbookers | Backend Developer | Amsterdam | VISA
[https://www.deskbookers.com](https://www.deskbookers.com)

Deskbookers is the Airbnb for work and meeting spaces and we are one of the
fastest growing tech startups in Europe.

We're looking to add a backend developer to our team of 2 backends and 2
frontend developers.

Our stack comprises a legacy PHP application, and a modern, microservice-
oriented replacement built with Node.js and running on AWS. It's a really
interesting time to join DB; Quite a lot of change and experimentation with
our stack - allowing you to have a strong impact in the way we build our
platform.

Contact: y.talwar@deskbookers.com

I'm on the dev team, so if there's anything I can clarify, please do ask!

~~~
wale
Accept remote?

~~~
izolate
Nope, sorry.

------
rheidiant
Rheidiant | Houston | Senior Firmware Engineer | ONSITE Rheidiant is a funded
IIoT startup making devices and systems for monitoring pipelines and other
industrial assets. Our sensors locate otherwise undetectable leaks of
hazardous liquids to avoid environmental disasters.

Join our dynamic design team to make highly reliable embedded systems. We are
currently hiring for a Senior Firmware Engineer position with extensive
experience in ARM Cortex-M, FreeRTOS, low power methods. Further experience in
digital hardware design, prototyping, embedded Linux, networking protocols,
AI/ML algorithms, and back end JavaScript frameworks is a plus. Contact us at
careers<>rheidiant<>com

------
mkilling
PlaytestCloud | Software Engineer (Rails) | Berlin, Potsdam | Onsite, full-
time [https://playtestcloud.breezy.hr/](https://playtestcloud.breezy.hr/)

PlaytestCloud | Software Engineer (iOS/Android) | Berlin, Potsdam | Onsite,
full-time [https://playtestcloud.breezy.hr/](https://playtestcloud.breezy.hr/)

PlaytestCloud is an online platform for game studios to let real players try
out their in-development iOS, Android or browser games. We‘re using the latest
technologies to make game testing as simple as possible for our customers such
as Wooga, ZeptoLab and Ubisoft.

------
arikfr
Redash | Full Stack Developer | Worldwide | REMOTE

We develop an open source product (github.com/getredash/redash) with a SaaS
offering. If you love Python, Javascript and building tools people use, you
belongs with us. Bonus points for people with an eye for design and previous
remote work experience.

You will be the first engineer on the team (except for the founder) with an
opportunity to have a huge impact on the way forward.

More details and how to apply: [https://usecanvas.com/redash/full-stack-
developer-or-redash-...](https://usecanvas.com/redash/full-stack-developer-or-
redash-or-remote/3FlPZ2r2dmhs9wYH5ndOL1)

------
SilverSurfer972
Stacktical | DevOps | Paris, Tokyo | REMOTE, CONTRACT, FULL-TIME,
[https://stacktical.com](https://stacktical.com)

Stacktical helps companies of all sizes do Capacity Planning effortlessly,
using predictive technologies and AI. We are looking for DevOps profiles to
accompany our customers in their Capacity Planning endeavours and actively
participate in building the Stacktical SaaS platform.

If you are interested in working using great technology, with a no-bs mindset
team of digital nomads, please contact us at founders+me@stacktical.com with
the subject “Working at Stacktical”.

Keywords: DevOps, CI, CD, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, Azure, Beach

------
applehire
Apple | Cupertino, CA | Data Engineer |Full time | Onsite

Apple's ■redacted■ team is looking for experienced engineers to work on big
data, machine learning and high-scale, low-latency distributed systems. As a
part of this team you will use machine learning at very large scale to build
distributed systems that serve millions of customers.

Requirements:

\- Hand on experience with Spark/Spark streaming/Kafka.

\- Experience building analytics piplelines in both batch and streaming
environments.

* We are not hiring junior developer for this position.

* Candidate must have existing authorization to work in United States. We are not sponsoring new work visa at this time.

if interested send your resume to mansur.ashraf@apple.com with [HN] in email
subject

------
ldabiralai
PassFort | Front-End Engineer & Mobile Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://passfort.com](https://passfort.com)

PassFort is a young and ambitious start-up— you’ll join a team of 6! We’re a
seed stage company (we raised £650k at the end of 2015), based in the centre
of London, near Southwark tube station.

We're working to solve the problem of digital identity in regulated markets
through new technology, great UX and simple solutions.

We use react, es6, redux, mocha and enzyme.

Salary: £40k - £55k with 0.3% - 0.6% equity

[https://passfort.com/about#jobs](https://passfort.com/about#jobs) or
jobs@passfort.com

------
DanWaterworth
Myrtle Software | Software Developer | Cambridge, UK | ONSITE FULLTIME INTERNS
[https://myrtlesoftware.com](https://myrtlesoftware.com)

We're looking for developers to work on our compiler that generates hardware
to accelerate convolutional neural networks.

* Experience with functional programming is essential (we use Haskell for everything),

* Familiarity with with hardware design would be beneficial,

Drop us an email at jobs@myrtlesoftware.com if you're interested and there's
more information at
[https://myrtlesoftware.com/vacancies/](https://myrtlesoftware.com/vacancies/)

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 20 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We gather, process and
visualize terabytes of data, providing insight into mobile networks to the
public and our clients.

We are currently hiring across the tech team. We are looking for a data
engineer, data analyst, backend developer, devops engineer, and a product
manager. For more details on the roles please see and apply using the links
below. Email us at join@opensignal.com if you have any questions!

Back-end Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810)

Data Analyst: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676)

Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/412944](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/412944)

Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368)

Mobile Product Manager: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623)

Android Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/369066](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/369066)

UX/UI Designer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575)

------
philfreo
Close.io | REMOTE

WANTED:

\- Full Stack Python/JS Engineers who sweat Product Details

\- Software Engineer - Backend

WHO ARE WE:

At Close.io we’re building the sales communication platform of the future.
We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates manual data entry and helps
sales teams close more deals. We are hiring product-focused engineers to help
us unify the world's sales calls and emails into one beautiful workflow.

[https://close.io](https://close.io)

Learn more or apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/?lever-
source=HNMar17](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/?lever-source=HNMar17)

------
ktavera
MYJAR | Multiple | Tallinn, Estonia | on-site | full-time

We're looking for talented node devs, angular 2 devs/lead, general devops
(ansible, AWS, etc... several positions here)

We're a financial company looking to augment our IT staff as we, in tandem,
innovate our backend and frontend tech stacks using angular2 and a
microservices architecture on AWS (elastic beanstalk, lambda, rabbitmq).

We can offer relocation and visas for qualified candidates. The office is in
Tallinn, Estonia. Fun work atmosphere, stocked fridge, massage therapist and
many other little perks.

shoot me a message (details in profile) if you're interested.

------
bitshadow66
Yelp | San Francisco, New York, Hamburg | Full Time | REMOTE, VISA sponsorship
available

I am sure everybody knows about Yelp. Yelp is public company yet full of
youngsters hard core open source programmers.

For remote positions it mostly depends on the requirement and how much you can
deliver working remotely. There are people in the company who work remotely.
So its better to talk your terms out before going ahead with process.

Open Positions:

1\. Mobile developers iOS/Android

2\. Backend Developers

3\. Front-end Developers

4\. Designers

etc..

You can directly apply here. [https://jobs.lever.co/yelp?lever-
via=zadW2_WL9N](https://jobs.lever.co/yelp?lever-via=zadW2_WL9N)

------
andrew_r2r
Rome2rio | Software Engineers | Melbourne, Australia | Full Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.rome2rio.com](http://www.rome2rio.com)

Rome2rio is looking for smart, talented people to help build our world-class
travel search engine and booking service that attracts 10 million visitors per
month and is one of the top online travel resources used globally.

We're hiring for quite a few different roles:

\- Software Engineers

\- Senior Front End Devs

\- Data Scientists

Find out more / apply here
[https://www.rome2rio.com/careers/](https://www.rome2rio.com/careers/)

------
BenjaminN
Lendix | Back-end developer (NodeJS) | Paris, France |
[https://lendix.com](https://lendix.com)

Lendix is the leading crowdlending platform in France. Small companies can
borrow money directly from a crowd of +20 000 users, very quickly and very
easily. We're a 2 years old startup from Paris. During those two years, the
team grew from 3 to 45, we launched a successful marketplace and opened 2 new
offices in Madrid and Milan. We're now recruiting a back-end developer who
knows NodeJS to join the +8 people tech-team.

~~~
gigatexal
A bit off topic but I'm keen on companies in this space. I'm going to start
following lendix. Good luck filling these roles.

------
jesseyjean
Denver, CO; Atlanta, GA; Detroit, MI || Remote US

Interview Process: Phone Screen (Talent Acquisition), Phone Interview
(Technical Hiring Team), On Site Interview

Interested in IoT? Developing a web platform to churn through massive amounts
of data? V2X Technology? Interested in DSRC (Dedicated Short Range
Commutations) in Connected Vehicles?

We are a small, start up team situated within a large corporation, primed to
deliver the next generation intelligent transportation system.

Looking for Architects, Engineers, Software: security OR analytics OR machine
learning.

Cassandra, Scala, Hadoop, Postgres, Python, Go, NodeJS, Spark

jesseyjean @ gmail [dot] com

------
dogas
ConvertKit | Senior Rails Engineer | REMOTE

ConvertKit is looking for Senior Rails Engineers.

* We are a 100% remote company, scattered across 8 states and 4 countries. There is no central office.

* Bootstrapped, profitable, and growing very quickly (See for yourself! [https://convertkit.baremetrics.com](https://convertkit.baremetrics.com))

* We put a high emphasis on work / life balance, and we value and strive for 40 hour work weeks.

* We have a positive, vibrant, and genuine culture. (see [https://charlimarie.com/2017/02/06/finding-my-place](https://charlimarie.com/2017/02/06/finding-my-place))

 _About the role_

You'll be part of our awesome engineering team, helping to build our product.
We primarily use Rails, Mysql, Redis and Sidekiq to get the job done. We're
facing real (fun) scaling challenges because of our incredible growth. Ideally
you've been there, done that before.

We're also looking for someone who cares deeply about writing clean,
maintainable, well-tested code, and generally tends to leave code in a better
state than when they encountered it.

 _About you_

You’re a perfect fit for this role if you’ve got experience developing
software, love pragmatic OO design for its long-term cost benefits, and
testing. Clean code is not just a phrase for you. Given our high rate of
growth, you'll need to have strong knowledge of scaling Rails applications up.

 _Benefits:_

* 3 weeks paid vacation, 7 paid holidays, and 3 sick days / year. 4 weeks paid vacation after a year of employment.

* The team gathers twice a year in-person for fantastic team retreats ([https://youtu.be/1L0en33hfqI](https://youtu.be/1L0en33hfqI))

* Excellent Health benefits.

* 8 weeks paid maternity / 4 weeks paid paternity leave.

* $2500 equipment allowance given every 2 years.

* 4% matching 401k.

* Conference credit.

* $1,000 yearly vacation bonus.

* Profit sharing!

Apply here:
[https://convertkit.workable.com/jobs/431034/candidates/new](https://convertkit.workable.com/jobs/431034/candidates/new)

~~~
codegeek
"8 weeks paid maternity / 4 weeks paid paternity leave."

"4% matching 401k"

Thx for mentioning these benefits. A lot of companies miss the mark when it
comes to explaining/offering benefits that sometimes are so much more useful
than extra cash.

~~~
nathanbarry
For sure! I always want to know the details.

------
froeba
ARM mbed IoT | Engineers | Oulu FI, Austin TX, London UK, Maidenhead UK,
Cambridge UK | ONSITE [https://www.mbed.com/en/about-
mbed/jobs/](https://www.mbed.com/en/about-mbed/jobs/)

Rapid growth plans for ARM's Internet of Things business. We are looking for
talented, passionate engineers across the spectrum of embedded and web
services. Web App engineers are currently building the new UI on top of a
growing set of APIs using React / Redux, Typescript on ES6.

------
shan28harris
SmugMug | Mountain View, CA | Senior iOS Engineer | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full Time
| Photo Sharing

We are looking for a seasoned iOS engineer, if you haven't been working on iOS
for several years full time then this likely isn't the position for you.
Responsibilities - Own significant portions of applications from concept
through deployment and support - Participate in the entire design and
development process, collaborating with design, marketing, QA, and PM's - Act
as a resource for your direct development responsibilities and for iOS and
Swift codebases in general - Mentor and provide guidance to junior engineers -
Monitor new technologies and opportunities to expand existing applications or
define new ones Must haves - Experience developing iOS applications from
concept through post-launch support - Experience with Swift Experience with
networking libraries and consuming JSON/RESTful APIs - Great understanding of
memory management - Comfortable with asynchronous programming using GCD - Good
understanding of "perceived performance" and maintaining a responsive UI -
Ability to set own timelines and expectations - Flexibility to get things done
quickly or well-architected as needed and the ability to recognize when to do
which [http://jobs.smugmug.com/Open-Positions/Senior-iOS-
Engineer](http://jobs.smugmug.com/Open-Positions/Senior-iOS-Engineer)

------
mcmoose75
NavVis | Junior Account Executive | New York City |
[http://navvis.com/](http://navvis.com/) NavVis is a Munich-based indoor
mapping and navigation startup that has recently expanded to the US and opened
a New York City office. As the third sales employee of NavVis US in New York
City, you will have the unique opportunity to help launch an established
European venture-backed startup’s first US office. Your day-to-day activities
will range from expanding the NavVis partner network to maintaining contact
with C-level executives at companies across the United States and North
America. You will present to clients weekly and frequently travel to client
sites to discuss NavVis in-person and showcase our technology. In particular,
you will be selling the world’s most advanced 3D mapping system, with the
ultimate goal of enabling indoor navigation throughout building interiors in
the United States.You will be in touch and collaborate with NavVis’ Head of
North America as well as other high-level employees in Munich on a daily
basis. Provided that you contribute to NavVis’ growth with a strong sales
track record, you will play a key role in bringing NavVis’ US growth to the
next level. More information and application link here:
[http://www.navvis.com/company/careers/jobs/business/jr-
accou...](http://www.navvis.com/company/careers/jobs/business/jr-account-
executive-for-north-america-f-m.html)

------
katzmopolitan
ExecOnline | Front End Developer | SF, NYC | ONSITE
[http://www.execonline.com/about-us/company/](http://www.execonline.com/about-
us/company/)

We are currently looking for someone who is interested in Full Stack role but
has experience with and interest in React.js and ecosystem. Our current
project that uses React needs someone like you to help us continue make it
modular, testable and understandable. You would be directly responsible in
taking our frontend to the next level. It would also be great if the next hire
is design inclined.

\- We are a great size tech team - small enough to take into account every
opinion, but large enough that no developer gets left behind \- We work in a
great space, TechEd \- We use tools that are trusted but also those that we
like - Rails, React, AWS, WebRTC, Rspec and other automated testing tools \-
Developers are encouraged to learn and teach \- We contribute to open source
projects including our own - check out our Github -
[https://github.com/execonline-inc/](https://github.com/execonline-inc/) \- We
actually like each other, and if issues arise, we resolve them and don't brush
them off.

Check out more about what we do
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKK879_MqFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKK879_MqFs)

Email resume to ikatz@execonline.com

------
odderik
MazeMap | Machine Learning Engineer | Trondheim, Norway | www.mazemap.com

MazeMap provides indoor maps and navigation services. We are a 3-year-old
start-up, but already work with customers on all continents. Our goal is
making indoor maps as ubiquitous as outdoors maps. The only way to achieve
this is through automation. To support this effort, we are looking for a
machine learning engineer for our AI team in Trondheim, Norway.

Look here for more details:

[https://www.mazemap.com/jobs](https://www.mazemap.com/jobs)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Software Developers| Radnor, PA| ONSITE|

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are looking for candidates for the following positions:

Execution Developer: [http://scm-lp.com/execution-developer-
positions/](http://scm-lp.com/execution-developer-positions/) Implementation
Developer: [http://scm-lp.com/implementation-developer-positions/](http://scm-
lp.com/implementation-developer-positions/) C++ Market Feeds Developer:
[http://scm-lp.com/c-market-data-feeds-developer-position/](http://scm-
lp.com/c-market-data-feeds-developer-position/) Technical Recruiter:
[http://scm-lp.com/technical-recruiter/](http://scm-lp.com/technical-
recruiter/)

Please submit your resume to: recruiting@scm-lp.com

~~~
zeusk
What is the timeframe for hiring new grads? I'm graduating next summer and was
curious about working in a investment firm.

------
premachb
Connected Lab | Software Engineer | Toronto, ON, CA |
[http://connectedlab.com/](http://connectedlab.com/)

As a product innovation and delivery company, we’re on a mission to build
better products. You likely have our clients apps on your homescreen, their
products in your home, or wear their devices every day to stay connected.

Our Software Engineers build products on a variety of platforms and digital
mediums, including web and mobile apps, wearables, smart cars, AR/VR and
connected home. As a Software Engineer on our world-class team, you’ll be
exposed to the entire product lifecycle, from idea generation, design,
prototyping, planning, execution, and ultimately shipping the final product to
market. We’re building a team that’s passionate about innovation,
apprenticeship (learning by pairing), and building the best connected
experiences.

We're different than the average dev shop. Since we do both product innovation
and delivery, our engineers work closely with designers and product
strategists. We believe that product and delivery should work close together
in order to build the best product.

P.S - We are also hiring for Product Managers, Designers(UI/UX) as well as
various other positions as we are currently in a period of high growth.

If you're interested feel free to apply at
[https://connectedlab.workable.com](https://connectedlab.workable.com)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Technical & Documentation Writer | Boston/Cambridge, MA | ONSITE
full or part-time [https://www.datakitchen.io/](https://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

At DataKitchen, we have a lot to say about DataOps, but speak in code. Help us
create documentation of our product, command line, configuration, and REST
APIs. Part time schedule is an option for this position.

Qualifications: Experience as a technical writer. Ability to work
independently. A background in data/analytics is a plus. Some programming
background. Bachelor’s Degree in English, Journalism or equivalent. We offer
very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K, experienced team
(we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location. Contact
info@datakitchen.io

------
qhoxie
Swiftype | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Relocation
Assistance

Swiftype builds a search platform that powers hundreds of millions of queries
a month. We are a small team of generalist software developers and we are
looking to grow our team in order to build new products and maintain our
existing search platform. Come join us in our newly expanded office!

Email us at jobs+hn@swiftype.com or check out
[https://swiftype.com/jobs](https://swiftype.com/jobs) for more information.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

~~~
yegortimoshenko
Why do you continue to post this ad when you never reply to emails sent to the
address hidden in that challenge?

~~~
travis_oneill
They responded to me in less than an hour.

------
robertcorey
General Electric Digital | Software Engineers, DevOps, Oracle DBAs, Technical
Project Managers | Providence, RI | On-site - Full-time

GE Digital is hiring many different roles for our Providence, RI location. I
started working here this past October and I'm really enjoying it. GE Digital
is intended to be a “startup” within the GE organization so we have some nice
perks not usually found in a corporate environment like casual dress, free
drinks, macbooks, and the ability to work from home. You will have the
opportunity to touch lots of different tech, I was hired as a front end
developer but now I’m doing backend and hybrid apps.

Providence is a great city. There's a thriving arts, events and restaurants
scene but the cost of living is much lower than Boston or NYC. I don’t drive
and find I can get around easily with busses, walking, and my bike. Many of us
that live in the city hang out together as well, in fact a group of us are
going rock climbing after work today.

Here's a list of roles we're currently hiring for:

    
    
        -Software Engineer- .NET
        -Software Engineering Specialist  C#  .Net
        -Software Engineering Specialist- Front-end
    
        -Sr Software Engineer  C#  .Net
        -Sr Software Engineer- Front-end
        -Sr Software Engineer- Backend
    
        -Software Engineer- Databases Oracle DBMS
        -Sr Software Engineer- Databases  Oracle DBMS
    
        -Sr Software Engineer – DevOps
    
        -Sr Technical Project Manager
    
        -Software Architect
    

If you're interested please send a resume to me at robert.corey@ge.com along
with what role/s you are interested in. Questions are fine as well (: . Here's
my linkedin [https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-
corey-7404b395/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-corey-7404b395/) which
uses my personal email robertbcorey@gmail.com.

Here's the public job listings as well
[https://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=&country=Un...](https://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=&country=United%2BStates&state=Rhode%2BIsland&func=TG_SEARCH_ALL&business=GE%2BDigital&business_segment=TG_SEARCH_ALL&experience_level=TG_SEARCH_ALL)

 _no visa 's, sorry_

~~~
scottndecker
I live in Denver now, but I can vouch that Providence is an amazing city.

------
DavidMcLaughlin
Twitter | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We're looking for engineers to come work on Twitter's Cloud Platform team. The
majority of this work revolves around developing Apache Mesos[1] and
Aurora[2].

Aside from the constant challenge of making sure our platform can scale with
the company (we have the largest Mesos clusters in the world), Twitter is in
an exciting stage where efficiency (and thus hard performance problems) are
becoming more and more important.

Because most of our platform is open sourced, contributions you make on this
team will also be felt across a huge number of companies in the community.
Mesos is used at companies like Apple and Netflix and Aurora adopters include
Paypal, Uber and Electronic Arts. Twitter's commitment to OSS as well as our
unique position in terms of platform size gives us a huge opportunity to lead
development of key features.

One of my favorite things about working on this team for the last few years
has been that I get to touch literally every part of the stack. It's a
constant learning process. Mesos is written in C++ and is very heavy on
systems, Aurora is on the JVM, much of our developer tooling and automation is
in Python, and then we also have a product layer and other tooling that are
written in a modern JS stack (React/redux/etc.). So no matter your interests,
you can make a huge impact here.

From a product point of view - trying to keep thousands of developers happy
and productive in the face of constant comparisons to public offerings like
Heroku and AWS, as well as other platforms like Kubernetes, Docker Swarm, etc.
is also a huge (but fun) challenge. So if you're a product-focused engineer,
this is also a great opportunity.

We have a great team that's based in SF and within six months will be
completely onsite. So we're not looking for remote workers right now.

If this interests you at all or you'd like more information, please get in
touch at dm@twitter.com for my work e-mail or david@dmclaughlin.com for my
personal e-mail.

[1] - [http://mesos.apache.org/](http://mesos.apache.org/) [2] -
[http://aurora.apache.org/](http://aurora.apache.org/)

~~~
kshk123
Are you guys sponsoring visas?

------
internetbrands
Internet Brands │ Web Developer │ LA │ Onsite │ Full-time │ VISA │
[http://www.internetbrands.com/](http://www.internetbrands.com/)

What we do: Software-as-a-Service, web applications Since launching in 1998 as
CarsDirect.com, Internet Brands has grown to become a fully integrated online
media and client services organization focused on four high-value vertical
categories: Automotive, Health, Legal and Home / Travel.

The company’s award-winning consumer websites lead their categories and serve
more than 100 million monthly visitors, while a full range of web presence
offerings has established deep, long-term relationships with SMB and
enterprise clients. Internet Brands’ powerful, propriety operating platform
provides the flexibility and scalability to fuel the company’s continued
growth. Role: We are looking for a Senior Web Developer (PHP) to join our
Legal division. We are looking for someone committed to working on high
quality code in a dynamic PHP environment. You would be part of a top-shelf
engineering team working in rapid development cycles and naturally mentoring
team members.

Tech: Product is PHP (Laravel, Yii) with Angular.js on the front-end.

Apply: [http://www.internetbrands.com/work-with-
us/](http://www.internetbrands.com/work-with-us/) or email:
colin.tew@internetbrands.com

------
foomoo
VincuVentas | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Bogotá, Colombia | VISA
[https://vincuventas.com/](https://vincuventas.com/)

We're looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer to join our diverse
colombian-swiss-dutch-german-us-american team in Bogotá. VincuVentas is a
data-driven marketplace for matching job-seeking candidates and businesses.
The inception of our business idea was enabled through one of the most
important company builders in the LATAM region, Polymath Ventures [0], with
which we share an office. Our stack includes Ember.js, Python (Flask),
PostgreSQL, Heroku, Elasticsearch.

Necessary: Proficiency in using SQL for data summarization / aggregation, e.g.
for reporting and analytics Bonus points: Good applied statistics skills or
experience in machine learning

Needless to say, Bogotá is a very exciting place to live in, Colombia offers
many options for getaways and exploration (think beaches, mountains, plains
and jungle rolled into one).

More info and application here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/polymathventures/jobs/468065](https://boards.greenhouse.io/polymathventures/jobs/468065)

Feel free to ask me any questions you might have (city, office, team,
application process, ...), email in profile.

[0] [http://www.polymathv.com/](http://www.polymathv.com/)

------
squeral
Zappar | Technical Support / Documentation Writers | London |
[https://www.zappar.com](https://www.zappar.com)

Zappar is an award-winning mobile Augmented Reality app powering experiences
for some of the world's biggest brands. We're an intentionally small team who
take great pride in our work from the first line of code to the last pixel of
our epic content, and we're thrilled to have delivered tens of millions of
Zappar experiences to users around the globe.

We are looking for creative and technically minded documentation writers to
join their team. The role involves providing front-line support to users of
Zappar's next-generation AR tools, writing documentation, working with our
videographer to produce video support materials and interacting closely with
the Platform team to log issues.

Must haves:

    
    
      • Experience and skill using scripting languages such as ActionScript or JavaScript
      • Excellent command of English
      • Good problem solving skills and a self-starter attitude
    

Nice to haves:

    
    
      • Experience with 3D tools such as Blender / Maya / 3ds max
      • Some knowledge of game engine tools, e.g. Unity / Unreal
    

At Zappar we know that nothing beats the feeling of having your software
running on tens of millions of excited users' devices. We’d love you to get in
touch and help us reimagine how people experience and interact with the world
around them.

------
cianuro
Chartbeat | Senior Backend Engineer | NYC, NY | Onsite, Full Time
[https://chartbeat.com/careers/?gh_jid=149293](https://chartbeat.com/careers/?gh_jid=149293)

Chartbeat is a New York City-based company that makes products which help
publishers build and grow their audience. Our software measures how users
engage with online media beyond clicks and pageviews, so content creators can
understand what, within their content, is keeping people engaged. Partnering
with more than 50,000 websites across 60+ countries, Chartbeat's software and
front-line tools help the world's leading media companies understand, measure,
and value the attention earned by their content.

We are seeking curious Backend Engineers to join us on this adventure by
helping build the components, systems, and dashboards that newsrooms use to
learn about how their audiences engage with their content.

Our stack includes Python, Clojure, Postgres, Redshift, and Kafka. Over 1
million messages pass through these systems each second and support measuring
tens of millions of concurrent readers across our customers’ sites.

If this sounds interesting to you or if you have any questions please reach
out to paul+hiring@chartbeat.com or apply here:
[https://chartbeat.com/careers?gh_jid=149293](https://chartbeat.com/careers?gh_jid=149293)

------
kfox2010
YCharts | Full Stack Developer, Senior Software Engineer | New York,NY (NYC) |
ONSITE | Permanent, [http://www.ycharts.com/](http://www.ycharts.com/)

YCharts is a VC-funded tech startup that offers the fastest and most efficient
way to explore and analyze financial data. We are building an ever-expanding
financial and economic data set - as well as the tools to access and interpret
that data - to help investors and business people make better decisions, save
time and earn more from their investments.

We're looking for talented engineers to help build the world's most modern,
web-based equity research platform. Our ideal candidate has a well-rounded
background, with experience building both front-end interactive features and
back-end systems. Our service is currently built on Python/Django/Celery,
Angular.js, MySQL, Redis, Node.js, Amazon AWS amongst other technologies. An
engineer at YCharts has the opportunity to work on all parts of the stack; it
wouldn't be uncommon to write Python for our api in the morning and YAML for
Ansible for our AWS deployment in the afternoon!

Hiring process includes: phone interview, coding challenge, onsite interview.
You can reach me with any questions at: kfox@ycharts.com

See job descriptions here:
[https://ycharts.com/about/careers/job_20141103222923_C9IB1JH...](https://ycharts.com/about/careers/job_20141103222923_C9IB1JHIN8ZWYWHR)

------
nherment
Portchain ApS | Front-end Software Engineer | Copenhagen, Denmark |
[https://www.port-chain.com](https://www.port-chain.com)

90% of all goods are transported in containers. The largest container vessels
can take on 20,000 containers at a time. The industry is struggling like never
before, and is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels
globally are delayed coming into port, most communication is conducted through
phone and even fax, paper is still used in abundance, there can be over 15
process handovers moving a container, and there are large regional differences
in performance among players.

We want to change that, and bring the industry into the digital age. Portchain
(www.port-chain.com) is a Danish startup founded by 3 McKinsey alums in
February 2017 that aims to significantly reduce operational cost and
complexity for all players while providing industry leading customer
experience. From our office in Bredgade next to Amalienborg, we are ramping up
our team from five people to ten over the next four months. As such we are
hiring only the highest caliber developers to join our team, and help reshape
shipping.

We are looking for a front-end software engineer that can help build a world
class front-end application for the shipping industry, and is ready to tackle
the challenges of an early stage company. You can help shape the architecture
and the technology decisions, enjoy pushing features to production and turn
beautiful design into an interactive and flawless web application.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about music, increasing productivity, building platforms
or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
jkarraker
ScriptDash | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full Time - Onsite |
[https://www.scriptdash.com](https://www.scriptdash.com)

At ScriptDash we are using technology to re-design and re-build the pharmacy
from the ground up to offer better patient care and improve people's lives.
Justin Kan recently named us one of his 3 favorite recent startups
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741)).

We believe that the status quo in the pharmacy industry is broken and we’re
doing something about it. We’re a VC funded ($6 million series A) technology
startup based in San Francisco made up of ex-Facebook engineers. We offer free
medication delivery in the Bay Area and we’re building an advanced technology
platform to help patients manage and understand their medication therapy. We
allow patients to text, call or email their pharmacists with any question and
strive to provide an amazing patient experience. The pharmacy experience is
completely broken, and we have a huge opportunity to use technology to improve
the lives of millions of patients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, and Go. We’re offering a
competitive salary and a generous equity package.

More details at
[https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer?gh_jid=5536...](https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer?gh_jid=553687)

~~~
malhaar
Hey, this is an amazing product! Do you guys sponsor VISA?

------
haas-teki
Recruitics | Lead Software Engineer, Integrations | New York, NY | Full-Time,
ONSITE

We at Recruitics use data to manage how our clients’ job openings are marketed
to job seekers and to measure how effective they are at reaching the right
applicants for each job. We do this by developing career site analytics and
tools to manage online ad campaigns for job openings. Our software looks at
web traffic, advertising cost data, applicant tracking systems, and more to
answer questions about the performance of jobs and the behavior of candidates.

We’re looking to hire a mid- to senior-level software engineer on our client
integrations team. You’ll help build software that tracks activity on career
sites, analyzes advertising cost, and imports millions of jobs into our
system. The project uses Java 8, Apache Spark, Elasticsearch, Amazon S3,
ReactJS, and we are currently evaluating Apache Cassandra. As part of this
role, you will work closely with our data engineering and tech operations
teams.

Sound interesting? Email me at patrickd a~t recruitics.com or apply here!
[http://jobs.recruitics.com/job/integrations-
engineer-7829502...](http://jobs.recruitics.com/job/integrations-
engineer-78295023)

We start with a quick phone screen and move on to more in-depth on-site
interviews, no more than 3-4 hours. If this sounds like the right challenge
for you but don’t feel you meet the exact requirements listed in the full
posting, still drop us a line, we’d love to hear from you.

------
squeral
Zappar | App Developer | London |
[https://www.zappar.com](https://www.zappar.com)

Zappar is an award-winning mobile Augmented Reality app powering experiences
for some of the world's biggest brands. We're an intentionally small team who
take great pride in our work from the first line of code to the last pixel of
our epic content, and we're thrilled to have delivered tens of millions of
Zappar experiences to users around the globe.

Zappar’s apps are at the core of our offering. They’re the portal to the
amazing Augmented Reality content that has delighted the millions of users who
have downloaded and used our apps so far. With a great user base comes a great
responsibility to innovate and improve whilst maintaining ease of use and
reliability. That’s why we’re looking for talented cross-platform app
developers ready to take on a new set of challenges. In addition to our own
apps we also help our customers to embed Zappar technology in their apps – a
process with its own set of challenges and rewards.

Must have:

    
    
      • Solid knowledge and experience of multiple mobile platforms, preferably iOS and Android
      • Android candidates must have excellent Java skills
      • iOS candidates must be proficient in Objective-C
        

Nice to have experience of (if not, you'll be learning it quickly):

    
    
      • Android NDK
      • JavaScript
      • C++

~~~
orb_yt
Please specify if this is onsite or remote.

~~~
squeral
This is onsite only.

------
iqster
Samsung Research America | Systems Research Engineer | Mountain View, CA |
Onsite, Fulltime |
[http://www.sra.samsung.com/job/view/288901](http://www.sra.samsung.com/job/view/288901)

We're a group of scientists and engineers who are building fault tolerant,
distributed systems. Members of the group have published at top conferences
such as OSDI, NSDI, FAST, MobiSys, Middleware, etc. We are currently hiring
hands-on systems researchers as well as people with strong software
development skills in Python, Java, C, or C++. If you are very comfy with
coding for Android or Linux, do mention that. Also, if you have coded against
a DB like MySQL, Riak, Cassandra, or a pub/sub system, bonus points! The right
candidate must be comfy with concurrency primitives (have used locks, critical
sections in practice and understand the implications thereof) and network
programming. We don't carry pagers or have on-call - the work is more about
coming up with compelling ideas and creating proof of concept demos/prototypes
to illustrate them. This is a very unique opportunity for a serious developer
who is interested in getting exposure to a research lab setting. The company
offers lots of perks. Please mention you saw the post on HN.

P.S. My first "Who Is Hiring" post. Please be gentle :)

~~~
aneeshm
The position lists a Ph.D. as a requirement - that's just for the researcher
position, right? I'm interested in the development roles; does a Master's
degree focused on systems meet your qualification requirements?

Also, what's your e-mail, so I may contact you?

~~~
iqster
Hi! Yes .. the PhD requirement is only for the researcher position. A Masters
or equivalent hands-on systems experience is sufficient for the dev position.

P.S. Pls see my email address from my HN profile. Thanks!!

------
stillcodingkim
BCBS | Manager Analytics & Reporting | Chicago, Multiple Locations | 80% -
Onsite
[https://hcscrccorp.peoplefluent.com/res_viewjob.html?optlink...](https://hcscrccorp.peoplefluent.com/res_viewjob.html?optlink-
view=view-41590&ERFormID=res_newjoblist&ERFormCode=any)

JOB REQUIREMENTS: * Bachelor Degree and 4 years of experience in data analysis
and information reporting OR 6 years of experience in data analysis and
information reporting. * Leadership and/or supervisory experience (with direct
reports). * 4 years of experience in a job requiring analysis with healthcare
information data analysis. * 4 years of experience in system development and
programming. * Experience utilizing R, SQL, SAS, Teradata, Hadoop/Hive,
Python/NumPy, Tableau or other reporting tools / languages.

BCBS | Technical Analytics & Reporting Analyst | Chicago, Multiple Locations |
80% - Onsite
[https://hcscrccorp.peoplefluent.com/res_viewjob.html?optlink...](https://hcscrccorp.peoplefluent.com/res_viewjob.html?optlink-
view=view-42666&ERFormID=res_newjoblist&ERFormCode=any)

JOB REQUIREMENTS: * Bachelor Degree and 2 years of experience in data
analysis, statistics or engineering OR 4 years of experience in data analysis,
statistics or engineering. * Experience in one or more of the following: SQL,
Hadoop/Hive, Python/NumPy SAS, R, shell scripts or Java. * Experience working
with large and complex databases or in a data warehouse.

~~~
IndianAstronaut
Do you have a separate link or confact for HNers?

------
stevejohnson
Hipmunk | San Francisco | ONSITE Looking for Site Reliability, Full-Stack, and
Machine Learning engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist. We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value
learning and growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in
doing so. For example, every quarter we have one week of open time for you to
spend becoming a better engineer. Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis,
Python, nginx, HBase, Coffeescript, React/Redux, ES6, Swift, and a few more
things.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (55 employees incl. 30 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them. We're looking for folks that love all of the
above and will help us keep our standards high.

You can go to www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

------
hagridaaron91
Fuller Theological Seminary | Web Developer | Pasadena CA | Link to Reddit
Post: [http://bit.ly/fullerwebdev](http://bit.ly/fullerwebdev)

PHP | Javascript | Angular JS | SQL

This position serves as the technical lead on the development and support of
web platforms in service of the school’s strategic needs in a changing
environment for higher education. This position will serve as the technical
anchor for a growing team of developers and UX/UI designers collaborating with
faculty, business analysts and technologists to build new experiences and
solve problems at the frontier of graduate education in theology, psychology,
and culture. While this developer need not be a visual designer, they will
need to understand and apply design thinking as an iterative, problem-solving
methodology. This position will support and develop some key systems. They
will also be called upon to advise and teach more junior staff and to help
troubleshoot aspects of existing systems that fall within their expertise.
This position will also be tasked with cross-training with other staff and to
assist with technical components on collaborative projects with departments
outside ITS. Higher education is in the midst of a revolution. Theological
higher ed is experiencing these changes in interesting and challenging ways.
This position is situated in a team that will be working on designing and
iterating solutions to those challenges at one of the largest and most
innovative seminaries in the world. The schedule for this position is
flexible.

------
buffalogridLuke
BuffaloGrid | Full Stack Developer, DevOps | Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai,
Hyderabad, Bangalore India, London UK, Anywhere | REMOTE

www.buffalogrid.com is the mobile power and internet service for the off-grid
world. We use solar energy, innovative technology and a cashless payment
system to provide our service where it’s needed most. We want to help people
get connected and stay connected.

Are you a Mid/Senior Full Stack Developer or DevOps Specialist, willing to
work remote, and looking for a technology challenge that delivers real impact
in the world? We need you to be one of the first full-time technology hires!

We’re Serverless on AWS and Azure. We’re playing with golang and angular2, in
production with node, docker, various virtualization technologies, have CI,
release to production multiple times per day, and are so into automation that
we have build builds. We track in bitbucket, Trello, Hangouts/Skype,
Teamviewer, Google Apps and regular catch-ups. We’re very full stack going all
the way to hardware, and specialized T-shaped generalists.

We’re a company of 10, seed funded, growing fast, and distributed across the
world - from London to rural Uttar Pradesh - so we’re keenly focussed clear
communication.

Process: Intro by email -> screen by your github or remote trivial FizzBuzz,
your setup -> interviews inc pair coding -> discuss role -> hired!

Want to help provide connectivity for millions of people? Email us at jobs at
our domain name mentioning HN for more info.

------
ben11kehoe
iRobot | Cloud Robotics Software Engineer | Boston area

As a pioneer in the robot industry, iRobot's goal is to drive innovation,
serve as an industry catalyst and change the world by fueling the era of
robots.

iRobot is at the bleeding edge of serverless cloud architecture. Our
production cloud application supporting our connected robot fleet is built on
AWS and uses zero EC2 instances (but yes, it does use S3). Hear about some of
the work we're doing here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGa2O9qZ95w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGa2O9qZ95w)

Plus, there's robots! And IoT! And creating the future of the Smart Home. It
may seem like a veritable buzzword soup, but our commitment as a company is to
delivering actual value to users, rather than creating technology for
technology's sake.

Apply at [https://careers-irobot.icims.com/jobs/3067/cloud-robotics-
so...](https://careers-irobot.icims.com/jobs/3067/cloud-robotics-software-
engineer/job) and/or contact me on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben11kehoe/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben11kehoe/)

There are other job openings available, especially in computer vision:
[http://www.irobot.com/About-iRobot/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/About-
iRobot/Careers.aspx)

------
lenan
Amazon Lab126 | Sunnyvale, CA | Onsite, Fulltime

Amazon Lab126 is an inventive research and development company that designs
and engineers high-profile consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a
subsidiary of Amazon.com, Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle
family of products. Since then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like
Fire tablets, Fire TV and Amazon Echo. What will you help us create?

HIRING: FULL STACK DEVELOPERS, ANDROID DEVELOPERS, AND SOFTWARE DEVELOPERS
(JAVA, OOP, AWS)

PLEASE SEND RESUMES TO: LENAN@LAB126.COM

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland | SOFTWARE ENGINEERING MANAGER | SENIOR SOFTWARE
ENGINEER | SUPPORT ENGINEER | Full Time | ONSITE

WHAT: Software-as-a-Service, customer communication platform.

We are one of the top 5 fastest growing software companies of our generation:
late last year we passed 100,000 monthly active users of our products. And we
grew from $1-50M in ARR in three years. The majority of our leadership team
are former (Ex-Google/Facebook & Amazon) from all over the world.

ROLE: We are looking for experienced engineers to join our team in Dublin and
work directly with a product, design, and engineering teams, building a world-
class SaaS product. Continuous deployment keeps us focused on incremental
releases.

BENEFITS: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, health insurance,
life assurance, open vacation policy, paid parental leave, public transport
and gym covered. Hiring process consists of tech test, phone interview and an
onsite interview with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend.

How we work and where to apply:
[https://www.intercom.io/careers/](https://www.intercom.io/careers/)

Also hiring for Support Engineer (very technical and hands-on role where
you'll be troubleshooting Ruby and JavaScript):
[http://grnh.se/p724mb1](http://grnh.se/p724mb1)

------
secretnewco
SecretNewCo | Software Developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE Full-time

SecretNewCo is an exciting new company looking to revolutionize the self-
service data analytics industry by enabling user-friendly access to all
functions of the analytical process from data ingestion/prep, deep industry-
grade analytics, and interactive visualizations, to publishing and socializing
actionable results. We have created a highly flexible and scalable platform
using a cutting-edge tech stack – Java 8, the latest front-end frameworks
(Angular, React), stream processing (Storm, Twitter Heron, Kafka), industry-
grade bigdata and parallel computing (Spark, Hadoop), and native R/Python
integration. We are looking for a strong team of both backend and frontend
developers to help us further the platform including building out the core
engine, custom modules, enhanced visualizations, and other exciting stealth
features that we would love to talk to you about!

JAVA DEVELOPER \- Strong experience developing robust Java/J2EE applications
\- Hands-on experience with SQL, database management systems (MySQL, Oracle,
SQL Server, H2) \- Working knowledge of RESTful web service development using
frameworks such as RESTEasy, CXF, Jersey, or similar

JAVASCRIPT DEVELOPER \- Strong experience with JavaScript, HTML, CSS, JSON \-
Working knowledge of front-end development frameworks such as AngularJS,
React, Ember, jQuery \- Experience consuming RESTful web service endpoints \-
Good understanding of asynchronous request handling and AJAX

Email us! secretnewco at gmail dot com

------
narvar
Narvar | Software Engineer and Product Management | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We're Narvar, a San Francisco based, Series B company with leaders from Apple,
Slack, Target, Walmart, and eBay. Our product offers a premium customer
experience platform that helps leading brands and retailers build stronger
relationships with their customers beyond the ‘buy button' which results in
greater customer engagement and loyalty.

Nordstrom, Patagonia, Coach, Sephora, Gap, Nike, Urban Outfitters, Walmart,
Gamestop, Bonobos, and over 350 other major retailers use our product. Our
business is growing rapidly and we just crossed the 100 employee mark! Come
join us as we are going into a year of significant growth on the business and
employee front.

Front End developer: [http://grnh.se/lhuo4i1](http://grnh.se/lhuo4i1) Software
Engineer: [http://grnh.se/sinh8p1](http://grnh.se/sinh8p1) Senior Software
Engineer (backend): [http://grnh.se/8seym71](http://grnh.se/8seym71) Senior
Product Manager: [http://grnh.se/q8pfni1](http://grnh.se/q8pfni1)

Check out our careers page for other positions as well:
[https://corp.narvar.com/careers/](https://corp.narvar.com/careers/)

Questions? Feel free to email me at michaell@narvar.com

Cheers!

------
stinger
Chegg | Senior Software Engineer | Santa Clara, San Francisco | Onsite, Visa
Sponsorship Available, [https://jobs.chegg.com/job/CHEGA0056322/Senior-
Software-Engi...](https://jobs.chegg.com/job/CHEGA0056322/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

As the leading student-first connected learning platform, Chegg's Student Hub
makes higher education more affordable and more accessible, all while
improving student outcomes. The Chegg Student Hub services include: Textbook
Rentals, Chegg Study, Chegg Tutoring, Test Prep, Careers Search, etc. Chegg is
a publicly-held company based in Santa Clara, California, trades on the NYSE
under the symbol CHGG and has 900+ employees with offices in Santa Clara, San
Francisco, Portland, New York, Israel, Ukraine, Germany and India.

Chegg out our culture, free lunches and other benefits!

Chegg Benefits:
[http://www.chegg.com/jobs/benefits](http://www.chegg.com/jobs/benefits)

Chegg for Good: [http://blog.chegg.com/category/chegg-for-
good/](http://blog.chegg.com/category/chegg-for-good/)

Life at Chegg:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYHnkwiD7Oo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYHnkwiD7Oo)

Chegg UX Design Page: [http://www.cheggux.com/](http://www.cheggux.com/)

------
AdamWynne
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Developers for
Fintech startup | Onsite | Contract or perm

Front-end developer

Rip up the old rule book of banking, and join our magic circle of dreaming,
building and testing with customers in how we can solve key problems for UK
small and medium businesses . We are select team of warriors and valkyries
from varied backgrounds and conquests (Small start-up of 10) who operate in
WeWork Moorgate. Our elite team is looking for devs with super sharp skills.
No financial services experience necessary at all, just the desire to drive
instant impact, and create legacy in etching their name in history in helping
us change financial services.

You should have personal projects, be curious like a spy and prize the art of
software. The team assembled have aeons of experience designing, running and
scaling software systems. Our journey will be filled with learning, fun and
hard work (skill at table tennis is a nice-to-have). You should have strong
opinions born out of hard-won experience and war wounds.

Our stack is currently AngularJs 1.x, React + Redux, C# 6 backend (planning on
moving to .Net core in the medium term), best practice devops, Github flow

We sometimes have a competition to throw a plastic pig in a bin from some
distance #jussayin

You will need to be able to work in the UK.

email: adam.wynne at investec.co.uk

------
Fleming_1
Everwise | New York City | Senior Software Engineer - Full Stack | Onsite |
Full-time |

Everwise is a startup that works with companies to help their employees grow
and reach development goals over our platform. We do this from a new angle -
harnessing the power of social relationships, including matching users with
mentors and peer groups, and using curated content to supplement the
experience. Our platform allows us to scale out customized learning
experiences for both our enterprise clients and individual users.

Day-to-day we leverage Node, React, Ruby, Redis, AWS,and Postgres; we're
looking for someone who can solve an array of problems with a broad set of
technologies.

Interview Process. We have 3 structured interviews - A phone interview,
followed by a panel engineering interview over Video/Coderpad, followed by a
structured on-site interview. If you are interested in this role, or any of
our others, please reach out to me over email.

We will again be hiring more Jr. Engineers later this year, but need to first
hire more mid to senior level Engineers. We are currently seeking candidates
with 5+ years of working in a production environment. These more Sr. hires
will help with training and mentoring our more Jr. Engineers as we grow.

This role, and all others can be found here.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/everwise#.WJNT2LYrI6g](https://boards.greenhouse.io/everwise#.WJNT2LYrI6g)

Thanks, Stephen Fleming Everwise stephen@geteverwise.com

------
zbruhnke
Cyndx Networks | Full Time, Onsite | Devops, Backend, Frontend At Cyndx
Networks we're re-thinking the Capital raising process using a data-driven
model to both recommend investors for companies as well as reach out to them
and power your fundraise.

Our clients range from Huge Investment Banks (You've heard of them) to growth
stage startups that you may already not know or have yet to hear of.

We operate with a completely flat structure, where independence and automony
is the norm. We take an open and collaborative approach to solving massive
problems. Everyone has a voice.

We truly care about work/life balance. You won’t be chained to your desk. We
are a Slack driven culture, no emails (except for your lunch orders), or
useless meetings. We have a very unique opportunity to tackle the massive
industry of investment banking.

If this sounds interesting shoot us an email to jobs@cyndx.net

Devops: [http://www.builtinla.com/job/devops-
engineer-50](http://www.builtinla.com/job/devops-engineer-50)

Backend Engineer: [http://www.builtinla.com/job/backend-
engineer-6](http://www.builtinla.com/job/backend-engineer-6)

Frontend Engineer: [http://www.builtinla.com/job/frontend-
engineer-3](http://www.builtinla.com/job/frontend-engineer-3)

------
DonPellegrino
Nordam Group | Fullstack Software Developer | Tulsa, OK | Onsite (relocation
available)

We’re an independent development team inside The NORDAM Group building a brand
new public web service. The aerospace industry we’re modernizing has yet to
fully benefit from the data revolution. We pride ourselves on our “startup”
approach: we leverage modern technologies and methodologies and we prefer
results over tradition. By being a totally separate unit in a large
corporation, we benefit from its support and extensive business network,
without all the downsides that come with software development at larger
companies.

Our product needs to handle information at scale, safely. We deal with items
often worth tens of thousands of dollars or more. We do things the right way
from the first time - cutting corners is not worth it in our case.

You know Ruby inside and out, both the pretty and the ugly. You can tell when
a piece of code will be inefficient just by looking at it and you know how to
optimize it. However, you are not married to any programming language and
would welcome the opportunity to learn a new one on the job with open arms.

As an early dev hire, you will be in a unique position to work on virtually
all aspects of our product and have a strong voice in product and technology
strategy. This position is a great opportunity for a smart and ambitious
developer to advance their career and have a major impact on a large,
important and clean project

Contact me at simon.grondin@outlook.com and I'll put you in touch with the
right people.

------
billytetrud
Techincal Cofounder | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Tixit | Full Time or Half
Time | Compensation: 10-20% Equity + $40k negotiable | REMOTE welcome

I'm Billy Tetrud, the Founder of Tixit. We're a small (9 person) team building
an extensible and user-friendly project management system. We're looking for a
2nd technical cofounder to accelerate the development of our product. You'd be
working with me (the other technical cofounder) in designing and implementing
the core backend as well the web frontend. We value our test-driven
development, clear internal and external documentation, and doing things right
to build and maintain momentum. Our stack is node.js and mongodb. I'm happy to
chat with you over the phone or skype about what we're doing. We're just about
to announce our public beta this month.

Email me at billy@tixit.me and mention you're from HN, I'd love to hear what
you've been working on.

Check out more info about us at
[https://angel.co/tixit-1](https://angel.co/tixit-1) and more info about the
position at [https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-
founder](https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-founder)

Thanks, Billy Tetrud, Founder at Tixit, billy@tixit.me

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Full Stack Engineer (Front End Focused), Mobile
Engineer, Product Designer | New York, NY (NYC) |
[https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com)

Narmi is helping the 10,000+ community banks and credit unions in the United
States reinvent themselves with better online and mobile banking. We want to
create a more diverse and engaging financial ecosystem by empowering these
institutions to compete with the top 10 banks that hold almost half of all
deposits in the United States currently.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world. We are a team of 3 and looking for engineer #3 and #4, and
also a lead UI/UX designer. Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for
one of our current openings, we'd still love to talk. We are always looking
for well-rounded engineers that have expertise in AWS, Ansible, Terraform,
Swift/Objective-C (iOS), Java (Android), python (Django), visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security.

The interview process entails a call to get to know each other, followed by a
half-day in-person interview that includes a code pairing session.

* Full Stack Engineer * Mobile Engineer *Product Designer

You can learn more and apply via email:

jobs @ our domain

~~~
daveambrose
upvoted from a fellow Hoya and esp. grabbing this handle on HN. nicely done!

------
ni-recruit
Native Instruments Inc. | Mobile Developer (iOS), Full-Stack Developer, DevOps
Engineer, UX Designer | Los Angeles, California | ONSITE | Full-time

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. Our mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.
We push technological boundaries and open up new creative horizons for
professionals and amateurs alike.

We're looking for people with both the left and right brain fully engaged –
exceptional individuals with strong analytical minds and a passion for music
and technology.

Full-Stack Developer to create and maintain highly reliable, scalable, and
secure online solutions for integration into our products.

DevOps Engineer to set up a greenfield, highly reliable, and scalable cloud
infrastructure consumed by our music production and DJing applications.

Mobile Developers (iOS) to work in our Los Angeles office with our team
bringing the highest quality music creation and performance experiences to
smartphones and tablets.

UX Designer to design and implement innovative, intuitive interfaces for web
and mobile applications.

Find out more and apply here:

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-
ange...](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-angeles)

recruiting@native-instruments.com

------
WD-42
Las Cumbres Observatory | Software Engineer | Santa Barbara, CA | ONSITE |
[https://lco.global/jobs/software-engineer/](https://lco.global/jobs/software-
engineer/)

Are you a software engineer interested in astronomy? Want to work on
technology directly related to the expanding wavefront of astronomical
observation? Las Cumbres Observatory’s (LCO) global network of robotic
telescopes is enabling astronomers to observe things that go bump in the night
24/7\. Our stack spans from low level hardware control to web based interfaces
for requesting observations. Our users study exoplanets, supernovae, near-
earth asteroids and more.

LCO, based in sunny Santa Barbara, California, is deploying the world's
largest network of geographically distributed optical telescopes for general
scientific and educational use. We’re motivated by the desire to expand human
knowledge, and to instill a passion for science in young people. Our
organization has a fun-loving, dedicated staff, working in a casual but
focused environment. Here you will find people passionate about what they do,
and our overall mission.

More details: [https://lco.global/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://lco.global/jobs/software-engineer/)

~~~
plmida
Is Visa sponsorship available for this job?

------
yoloswagins
Homelight | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE | fulltime |
[https://www.homelight.com/about-us#careers](https://www.homelight.com/about-
us#careers)

Current Interview Process: quick chat, engineering phone screen, onsite, team
lunch, reference check, offer.

HomeLight is creating the best way for home buyers and sellers to find the
best real estate agent using objective data about real estate agent
performance. We're continually working on our matching algorithm (machine
learning & data science) and currently working on some big initiatives to
improve how home buyers and sellers and agents interact with homelight and
with each other (mobile apps, new product features, etc.)

We're a small team of 7 engineers. Our stack is Ruby on Rails(4.2), and
Postgresql hosted on Heroku. The front end is using Ember. We've got
reasonable test coverage with rspec.

Tasks are reasonably defined, and its normal to push back on tasks to
determine the business value in our work. We're not just a feature factory, we
care about the value delivered in what we build. As engineers, we have an
enormous amount of latitude in the implementation details of our work.

Because we're small, you're going to need to know the full stack. You're going
to have to write javascript here, sorry.

I applied via the link on the careers page, but if you have any questions, you
can email me at evan@homelight.com. When you apply, make sure to mention you
saw this hackernews post.

------
victorquinn
Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well backed startup
headquartered in New York City. We are building the future of shopping,
helping brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We
have built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of
great brands to sell their products direct to consumer.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out a good REST API so our external
partners can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog, building
our own custom order management system, tons of scalability work, using
machine learning to bring greater personalization and product recommendations
to our product

We've got a beautiful office by the Flatiron building and we offer all the
startup benefits you'd expect.

We are looking for iOS, web/fullstack, and backend engineers at all levels.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Or feel free to email me directly engineering victor at shopspring.com with
any questions about our company, our roles, etc.

~~~
yinghang
Hi Victor, hiring new grads?

~~~
victorquinn
Yes for some areas, no for others.

I think we'd consider new grads for backend and web (assuming you have
experience and some good open source contributions or portfolio pieces), but
probably not for iOS but don't quote me on that.

If you're interested, submit an app at the link above and our in-house
recruiter will triage it/reach out to you.

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

We're looking for:

1) Data Engineer - build tools to integrate & clean data from multiple
sources, work with clients to set up feeds of information -
[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/data-engineer](https://www.haplo-
services.com/jobs/data-engineer)

2) Customer Support Technician - first point of contact for customers. Entry
level technical role, ideal for someone who likes problem solving and can code
a bit - [https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/customer-support-
technic...](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/customer-support-technician)

We built research information management systems for universities, on top of
our open source Haplo platform: [http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great coffee. Ambition to change the world in a small but significant
way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
jcnhvnhck
SimplyCredit, Inc., | FT Clojure & Scala Engineers | SF or Remote (in US only)
| www.simplycreditinc.com

We are looking for talented software engineers eager for a defining role in
building a company. As an early employee you will be responsible for
architecting and building key aspects of our platform, work autonomously
guiding the technologies we use and create, and help develop our company and
engineering culture. You’ll work directly with the founders who have deep
experience in consumer lending, data science and business development from
their work at companies FICO and Kaggle.

RESPONSIBILITIES

Build RESTful APIs that will power the user-facing website and mobile apps *
Write secure code and ensure the privacy and safety of sensitive user
information * Interface with financial system APIs such as the credit bureaus
and payment systems * Architect the backend to allow for sophisticated
deployment of machine learning algorithms and data science * Design and build
the data warehousing infrastructure * Define key workflow infrastructure
including automated testing, continuous integration, and continuous
deployments * Experience with PCI compliance, payment systems or other banking
applications is a plus * Language/stack experience in Scala or Clojure * At
least 4 years of experience with web applications * Experience building
consumer products

If you’re itching to get in on the ground floor of building a new product and
company, then we’d love to hear from you! Send an email with your resume to
jobs@simplycreditinc.com and let us know why you would be a good fit at
SimplyCredit.

------
pyrox420
AccuLynx | Software Engineer, Frontend Engineer | Beloit, WI / Rockford, IL |
Full-time, ONSITE (Relocation available)

AccuLynx helps construction contractors manage their whole company. We are
expanding our 13 person team and adding a Software Engineer and a Frontend
Engineer. We have quite a bit of autonomy throughout our day, lots of input
into the direction of the products we build, and get to innovate daily. Great
pay, good perks, private offices, great hardware... basically you get to be
treated like an adult. It's honestly the best job I've had in years.

Our stack is ASP.net MVC, C#, AngularJS, Elastic, Redis, and SQL Server.
Honestly we don't care what technology stack you are familiar with, we just
expect you to have mastered your own and be willing to learn.

Here is the software engineer position:
[https://talent.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/190895/listin...](https://talent.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/190895/listing)

Our interview process is pretty simple: 1\. An engineer reviews your resume.
2\. An engineer gives you a call to chat. 3\. A couple of engineers talk with
you face to face. No bubble sort whiteboard coding bull, just a conversation.
4\. A take-home 4-8 hour real-world coding problem. Build something that does
these things. It’s not a stupid brain teaser or something requiring special
knowledge.

Send an email to careers@acculynx.com with a resume attached to apply. Feel
free to email me directly at plemke@ if you have questions.

~~~
pyrox420
Updated engineer position link: [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/135059/c-sharp-
aspnet-software...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/135059/c-sharp-aspnet-
software-engineer-small-team-great-acculynx?offset=0&q=acculynx)

------
ryands
Grio | Software Engineers: Android/iOS/Web | San Francisco, CA | Full Time

Grio is a boutique software consultancy located in SOMA. We specialize in
building web and mobile applications for our clients. You get to work on a
variety of projects, different types of teams, and different clients. Projects
last 1-3+ months and can vary from enhancing existing applications for
established companies to building an MVP for a fresh startup. It is never
boring, and the team is great.

We're looking for:

* Mid/Senior Android Engineers - We're growing our android team! You'd work directly with me, so feel free to email me directly: rschultz@grio.com, apply at: [https://grio.workable.com/jobs/279782](https://grio.workable.com/jobs/279782)

* Senior iOS developer - [https://grio.workable.com/jobs/304890](https://grio.workable.com/jobs/304890)

* Senior Web Developer - [https://grio.workable.com/jobs/302187](https://grio.workable.com/jobs/302187)

Apply over at [https://grio.workable.com/](https://grio.workable.com/)

About us: [http://grio.com/](http://grio.com/)

Feel free to message me with any questions!

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Crypto Protocol Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime |
REMOTE

Looking for an experienced software engineer well versed in applied
cryptography, peer to peer networks, distributed systems, open source software
collaboration, and cryptocurrencies. We’re pushing the edge of what’s possible
w.r.t blockchain scalability and advanced smart contracts. Amongst our team
include the primary author of the Lighting Network[1] paper, and several other
Bitcoin developers making key contributions to the open source Bitcoin eco-
system such as roasbeef[2]. Your job description would include working on
lnd[2] the most feature-complete implementation of the Lighting Network,
conducting novel research into cryptocurrencies (and related areas), and
helping to design the next generation of smart contract applications on
blockchains.

You can contact me directly at laolu32@gmail.com with some, or all of the
following: Link to your github account Resume A brief cover letter detailing
your past experience in the areas listed above, and your vision

[1]: [http://lightning.network/](http://lightning.network/)

[2]: [https://github.com/roasbeef/](https://github.com/roasbeef/),
[https://twitter.com/roasbeef](https://twitter.com/roasbeef)

[3]:[https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/)

------
FabioFleitas
Tesorio (YC S'15) | Senior Full-Stack & Backend Engineers | Burlingame, CA |
ONSITE [https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)

* Senior Backend Engineer: build microservices to interconnect accounting software & work on our webapp's backend (Python/Django)

* Senior Full Stack Engineer: work with our frontend stack (React/ES6) & our backend stack (Python/Django)

* Apply to any of these roles here: [https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)

Tesorio is a Y Combinator-backed startup that is building the next-generation
of business finance & transactions. In the same way that Stripe modernized
payment processing, we want to do the same but for business finance.

We are developing machine learning algorithms to understand business cash
needs, predictive algorithms to forecast future cash flow, and a sleek UI/UX
to make our products enjoyable to work with.

We raised a seed round led by top investors including First Round Capital
(Uber + Warby Parker), Floodgate Capital (Twitter + Lyft), Fuel Capital (Layer
+ CoreOS), Red Swan (Coinbase + Buffer), Slow Ventures (early Facebook team),
Hillsven Capital (founders of Ariba), and Paul Buchheit (creator of Gmail, YC
Partner).

------
ni-recruit
Native Instruments GmbH | Frontend Software Engineer, Backend Software
Engineer, C++ Developer, System Administrator, Agile Coach | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE | Full-time

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. Our mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.
We push technological boundaries and open up new creative horizons for
professionals and amateurs alike.

We're looking for people with both the left and right brain fully engaged –
exceptional individuals with strong analytical minds and a passion for music
and technology.

Agile Coaches to actively promote agile thinking in our company, and to
support our teams to develop their skills and reach their goals.

Frontend Engineers to build & maintain highly usable, state-of the-art
websites and web applications.

Backend Engineers to build & maintain highly reliable and scalable API’s to be
consumed by our music production and DJing applications.

C++ Developers to help us evolve our MASCHINE, KOMPLETE, and TRAKTOR software.

Linux loving System Administrators to administer and improve our network and
server landscape.

Find out more and apply here:

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin)

recruiting@native-instruments.de

~~~
simonhfrost
Are you interested in freelancers for the 'Frontend Engineer' position?

------
mikehummel
MadHive | Full-Stack Developer (Ad Tech / Blockchain) | NYC | Onsite, Full
Time

[http://www.madhive.com](http://www.madhive.com)

MadHive is a video advertising and data platform that allows brands and
publishers to measure customer intent data and build audiences across screens
and platforms.

Our AI driven system that uses blockchain to move data around is young and
looking for people to help build the system. We are looking for a Senior
Software Engineer experienced in either (or both) Ad Tech and Blockchain. Our
prime technologies are in java, python, golang, javascript and ruby running on
google cloud. So experience in one or all is mandatory.

Additional experience in blockchain, tensor flow, “data science”, aerospike,
bigquery, dataflow, and machine learning in general is really beneficial.
Knowledge about VAST, RTB, SSP, DSP and the usual adtech blah blah is all
really helpful. Is it just us or is this whole industry just a bit bloated
with terms and useless tech?

Anyway. come join a smart well funded team to really stretch your tech legs.
We pay you with money, snacks, coffee (and more coffee), equity, and juicy
tech problems. We also have nice chairs and an office that isn’t in a webarf.

Apply Here: [https://www.jsco.re/qu34](https://www.jsco.re/qu34)

------
xb
ChefSteps | Data Scientist, Data Engineer | Seattle | ONSITE |
[https://www.chefsteps.com/](https://www.chefsteps.com/)

ChefSteps is dedicated to putting the kitchen back in the heart of the home.
We do that by getting people cooking, and we need your help.

Data Scientist: You will be part of a small team that works across the entire
organization to help coworkers use data effectively. You’ll use data to help
us make decisions about what kind of content we should make, whom we should
market to, what our next product should be, and what features we need to add
to our current products. Note: This role may be combined with the Data
Engineer position depending on experience and level of interest.

Data Engineer: You will work with the data science and software engineering
teams to empower your coworkers by giving them reliable access to data. You’ll
help us make key decisions about infrastructure and capacity planning, and
you’ll be responsible for ensuring that we can store data at scale with
testable integrity. This role may also include other backend and operational
responsibilities, depending on experience and level of interest

More info: [https://www.chefsteps.com/jobs](https://www.chefsteps.com/jobs)

email me at nrobin ~at~ chefsteps <dot> com

------
7th_trifork_cat
Trifork AB | Full-Stack Developer | Stockholm | ON-SITE, FULL-TIME,
[http://trifork.se](http://trifork.se)

As a full-stack developer you must be able to handle the every task involved
in implementing new features. Everything from the database to css, software
architecture to operations. You must be diverse, be able to quickly pick up
new technologies and languages and know when to use what. The job involves
working on several interesting projects at a time, and the kind of project
will vary greatly. Our company values automation, clean code, and testability
highly.

Perks & Benefits:

• Independence and Freedom in a fast career track. Working in a start-up like
context means that you can grow and develop faster than in other environments;
achieve your career goals in months instead of years.

• Every now and then we gather for a Code Retreat where we go on a trip to
sharpen our skills and start new 'passion projects'. These trips can take us
to the wilderness of Sweden or why not the beaches of Mallorca.

• You will join us for our annual ski trip where we meet and socialise with
other Trifork teams from around Europe.

• Knowledge is the heart of Trifork and therefor we offer you education when
you want to expand your expertise in certain areas.

Apply here: [http://jobs.trifork.se/jobs/11461-full-stack-
developer?promo...](http://jobs.trifork.se/jobs/11461-full-stack-
developer?promotion=5310-trackable-share-link-hackernews)

------
localhost3000
Mensch Labs | Product Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Interns & Full-time |
Onsite preferred | [http://rep.ai/](http://rep.ai/)

We are a small team (6) building tools to change the way businesses
communicate with customers. Our product, Rep, combines customer context,
machine learning, and a slick app that enables organizations to build
meaningful relationships through mobile and desktop messaging.

We're actively looking for builders — folks that want to contribute more than
code. Your specialization is less important than your desire and ability to
learn fast and adapt to shifting technologies.

We're founded by ex-Googlers with deep experience in messaging,
personalization, and machine learning, and we're backed by some of the top
investors in Silicon Valley: Accel Partners, First Round Capital, SV Angel,
and Forerunner Ventures.

We offer competitive salaries, meaningful equity and generous health, dental
and vision benefits. If you are a member of an underrepresented group in
technology, we strongly encourage you to apply.

Technologies: Python, Postgres, WebSockets, React, Redux, ML, etc.

Drop us a note at hi@menschlabs.com with a link to your LinkedIn, a resume, or
anything else we should know. We’ll get back to you quickly!

\--

p.s. I love working here. The team is smart and talented but also deeply good,
respectful, and empathetic.

~~~
localhost3000
Update: We're now only looking for full-time candidates. Thanks!

------
nltalent
Network Locum | London, UK | TECHNICAL LEAD| SENIOR PYTHON ENGINEER | SENIOR
FRONTEND ENGINEER|Full Time | ONSITE
[http://networklocum.com](http://networklocum.com)

We are looking for a technical lead to drive engineering performance of our
mobile and web platforms. A senior backend python engineer to work with our
Django/go/Python stack and a lead engineer to work with our Redux/React.JS
Front End.

Our goal at NL is to unite the worlds clinicians and their employers on a
single platform for the first time. We are a Marketplace plus SaaS product
which gives both GP’s and Practice Managers the tools to interact and transact
like never before. Having just closed our series B and made our first
acquisition in the last 6 months, This is a fantastic opportunity to join a
start-up at a pivotal stage on its path to success. We’re looking for an
ambitious, focused and truly talented key hire to join us.

About the team: Our team is small, flat and fast-moving, which gives a degree
of autonomy to our members not possible in bigger organisations. We use tools
like Slack and Trello to manage our work, and put a lot of focus on
communication and collaboration. We are based in a loft-style office off
Hoxton Square in Shoreditch (7 mins from Old Street, 12 mins from Liverpool
street, 3 mins from Hoxton, 10 mins Shoreditch High street). We also have
loads of fun as we work. Welcome to Friday TED-style talks, Monday jazz
sessions, ‘foods of the world’ lunches, Wednesday yoga sessions, bake-offs
etc.

Drop me a line at peter@networklocum.com if you are interested.

------
87maza
CACI Federal - Aberdeen Proving Ground, Maryland | ONSITE | All Levels
Javascript Developer | Various Salary Ranges

www.caci.com We're a defense contractor working on a new project to help
improve and modernize military communication systems. From a laboratory bench
in Aberdeen Proving Ground to the mountains of Afghanistan, this project
supports every Soldier, every day, everywhere. I'm a web developer here at
CACI and we're looking Javascript Devs of all levels who are proficient with
NodeJS/React stack. The project is in the early stages so technical
architecture is still being decided, would love to include your input. React
on the frontend, Java/SOLR/Lucene on the backend

 __We posted this up a few months ago to find our Senior dev, well now we have
our unicorn! We 've got a lot of work to do and we need more devs. Also
looking for UI/UX developers who are familiar with google's material design

Interview Process: Recruiter Phone Screen (20-30 mins) => Team Lead Tech Phone
Interview (30-45mins) => possible onsite interview/take home quiz => offer
Requirements: U.S. Citizenship/ over 18+ Must obtain and maintain Secret
Clearance (we will sponsor the candidate) Please send over your contact
info/github/resume to martin.maza@caci.com or PM me here.

\- martin.

------
lintaho
Trialspark | Full-stack developers, product designers, and more | New York
City / NYC | Full time
[https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)

We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few employees to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions. You'll have ownership
over large portions of the product and how it evolves. Ideally you have at
least 2+ years of experience. For engineers specifically, you'll be working at
all levels of the stack (flask/python + react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark](https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark) or shoot
me a message at linhao@trialspark.com!

------
nhumrich
Canopy | DevOps/Internal Tools Engineer | Lehi, UT | Full-time ONSITE
[https://www.canopytax.com](https://www.canopytax.com)

(Relocation Offered) Canopy is a fast-growing SaaS startup in Lehi. We build
modern, easy-to-use software for tax professionals, and love to find simple
solutions to complex problems. After nearly tripling in size in 2016 to 60
employees, we are looking forward to another year of massive growth.

We are looking for a software engineer who understands devops and is
passionate about writing dev-tools. You would be the second or third DevOps
person at the company, and so there is a lot of room for growth. You'll be
primarily writing internal tools in Python as well as consulting with software
development teams on DevOps concepts including: CD pipelines, code lifecycle,
AWS, monitoring, scaling (both user and organizational scale), and others.

Catch me on twitter with questions: @nhumrich Or email me directly:
nick.humrich@canopytax.com

Our current Tools stack consists of Python, Docker, Rancher, AWS, GitLab,
Wercker, Sumo Logic. You'll have say over these tools and potentially
replacing them. We strive for CD and currently deploy to production at least a
couple times a day. (501 releases in 2016) We are also huge fans of micro-
services and open source.

------
ainsej
Improbable | Software Engineer | San Francisco, London |
[http://www.improbable.io](http://www.improbable.io)

I'm an infrastructure engineer at Improbable. We're building SpatialOS, a
distributed operating system that facilitates simulation on an unprecedented
scale, allowing us to ask huge, "what if" questions of the real world.

Improbable is backed by A16Z and we recently announced our partnership with
Google ([https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/13/improbable-teams-with-
goog...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/13/improbable-teams-with-google-opens-
spatialos-alpha-for-virtual-world-development/)) so anyone can test out
SpatialOS for free on Google Cloud.

In addition to a wide range of engineering roles in our rapidly growing London
office, we just opened a new office in San Francisco in which we're looking to
hire founding software engineers, community managers and product managers.

A full list of roles is available at
[https://improbable.io/careers/opportunities](https://improbable.io/careers/opportunities)

If you're interested and want to chat more about Improbable feel free to
contact me directly at ainsley@improbable.io

------
shaggyfrog
Copperleaf Technologies | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE

We build products to help companies managing millions of dollars of assets
make better decisions. Our core product, C55, helps companies decide which
projects to invest in, how to reduce their risk, increase safety, and reduce
their environmental impact. We are one of the top 20 Fastest-Growing Software
Companies in Canada and winner of the BC Tech 2016 Emerging Company of the
Year Award. We are also working on two new cloud-based products, to be
released this year.

We want to expand our development team significantly in 2017. We are
especially looking to fill 2 senior roles on one of the cloud teams. The
project's stack includes NodeJS, Angular 2, Kendo, and Postgres. We'd like to
find both an experienced back-end developer, as well as an experienced front-
end developer.

We are also interested in talking with full-stack experienced Django
developers for third cloud-based project to start this year. The stack is
likely to be Django, Angular 2, and Postgres.

I joined Copperleaf (as a senior developer) back in April 2016. The people
here are really nice, they care about what they do, and they have a lot of
domain knowledge. If any of that sounds interesting to you, please fire off an
e-mail to me (Tom) at thauk@copperleaf.com and we can chat a bit more!

~~~
uber1geek
Do you sponsor visa's ?

------
mclarke
Silicon Valley Bank | API Banking Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE(US)
INTERNS [http://docs.svbplatform.com](http://docs.svbplatform.com)

Enable the world of FinTech by building public APIs for commercial banking.
We're using clojure & postgres to expose brand new, easy to use, well
documented RESTful interfaces for clients. Among other projects we work on,
our small team created the technical integration with Stripe that powers Atlas
([https://stripe.com/atlas](https://stripe.com/atlas)). Our team consists of
former Facebook, Disqus, and Standard Treasury (YC S13) engineers; startups
are in our DNA.

With an aggressive roadmap of new products we'd like to launch in 2017, we're
looking to expand our team to help deliver new APIs. While we don't currently
have any full time remote employees on our team, we are open to remote US-
based engineers helping us become a fully-distributed team. We're also
accepting intern applications for summer 2017. Contact Mike at api-
jobs@svb.com for more information and to apply.

[http://docs.svbplatform.com/jobs/api-
engineer.html](http://docs.svbplatform.com/jobs/api-engineer.html)

~~~
throwaway9998
My experience applying as reference for others:

They provide no feedback re: evaluation and ignore emails entirely upon
rejection.

~~~
glambeth
^never received a response either.

~~~
throwaway8845
Inconsiderate of people and the time they put into coding tests. Really
disappointed and expected better, esp from SVB. Would not recommend applying.

~~~
papaver
completely disagree...

why using a throwaway account? if you are going to dis someone, at least stand
up and don't hide.

most all companies ignore emails upon rejection (at least in my exp), don't
take it personally.

my experience with svb has been the complete opposite. the initial programming
test was short and sweet, shouldn't take much more than an hour. they reached
out a bit after i submitted the quiz.

i've had a chance to speak with the crew and they are a great bunch.

------
zjellstrom
Doist | Windows UWP Developer | C#, XAML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#windows-uwp-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#windows-uwp-developer)

Doist | Front-end Web Developer | JavaScript, React | World | Full-time |
Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-web-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-web-developer)

Doist | Api Integrations Developer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#api-integrations-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#api-integrations-developer)

Doist | Ai Developer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#ai-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#ai-developer)

Doist | Data Analyst | Python, Go | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#data-analyst](https://doist.com/jobs/#data-analyst)

At Doist, we’re always striving to build not only amazing products but also
amazing teams: Teams that innovate and change how productivity tools are made.
Our flagship product is Todoist, a to do app with over 10 million users
worldwide.

These are all remote positions, you'll be free to work from wherever you
please. You could also choose to work from our office in Porto, Portugal, or
we'll get you a co-working space in the city where you live. :)

------
Presence
Steve Beyer Productions | Jr. Sysadmin | Las Vegas, NV | Onsite, Full-Time,
[https://stevebeyerproductions.com/](https://stevebeyerproductions.com/)

We're a small office doing entertainment booking, event productions,
photography, videography, graphic design, along with operating our own little
studio stage for auditions and recordings. While our IT infrastructure is
fair, we would like to hire a junior network systems administrator to assist
the office staff, keep our systems safe and up to date, and assist in the
operations of our multi-media services.

The right candidate is confident in both Mac and Windows, interested in Linux
or FreeBSD, and willing to dabble in Adobe Photoshop and Premiere. Daily
duties such as monitoring data backup routines, monitoring network uptime, and
updating our website webapp/database. Special projects including assisting in
photo editing, video recording, audio mixing, stage hand labor, and stage
lighting.

Qualifications & abilities we'd like applicants to come prepared with include
clear writing & conversational speaking skills, and open to learning &
adapting from spoken, written, & real-life example training. Able to move
around within MacOS & Windows environments easily & quickly, able-bodied to
lift PA speakers & rackmount servers, and agile to multi-task several projects
simultaneously.

[https://stevebeyerproductions.com/our-
team](https://stevebeyerproductions.com/our-team) Email me for further
details: presence@sbeyer.com

~~~
Presence
Position filled! :)

------
agerwick
Librato | SF | Senior UI Designer | Full-time / Onsite |
[http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/senior-user-
interfac...](http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/senior-user-interface-
designer/8E0F01EC428E448A9D18BC37633048C7/job/)

Responsibilities: _You 'll be designing flows, features and visualizations for
our cloud based SaaS products. You'll act as a bridge between the Product and
Development teams turning ideas into experiences and bringing wireframes to
life. _You’ll be expected to work in different levels of fidelity, embracing
an established aesthetic, pushing existing styles, whilst bringing your own
creative flare. _Rapidly prototype solutions and be ok with throwing work
away. Possess an understanding that features typically take multiple
iterations after they leave your art-boards and are in the hands of our
customers._ You'll present design solutions to stakeholders, defend design
decisions but be open and ready to incorporate feedback into your designs.

Qualifications: _4+ years experience designing web based products._
Comfortable owning highly polished visual design projects. _Skilled in a
variety of areas but are particularly strong at producing elegant, modern web
pages._ A good communicator with experience working on a distributed team.
_You respect the value of design and time constraints._ Experience working
with types of data visualization or analysis a plus. *Experience with design
implementation in HTML/CSS a plus.

If interested please apply directly or email me ashley.gerwick@solarwinds.com

------
patothon
Omada Health | San Francisco, Ca | Rails, DevOps, iOS, Android | H1B Transfers
OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for software engineers on
all our stack to join our growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Rails Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276)

DevOps Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267353](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267353)

Android Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267369](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267369)

iOS Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038)

Front End Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/266693](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/266693)

------
octopi
Dexter | Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY | Full time |
[https://rundexter.com/](https://rundexter.com/)

Dexter is a startup here in NYC that's focused on helping marketers, business
professionals, and creatives build chatbots without doing any coding. Our
existing users and clients include folks from all walks of life, from real
estate agents trying to automate lead generation to humorists writing joke
bots to huge international brands launching marketing campaigns with us.

All current open roles: Full Stack Engineer, Junior Front End Engineer, Junior
Full Stack Engineer

Our stack: NodeJS backend; React/Redux/Sass frontend; Redis/MySQL/Elastic
storage; PHP/Laravel legacy systems; AWS hosting.

We're based out of the betaworks space in meatpacking and came out of
betaworks' Hacker-in-Residence program last year (past companies that went
through this program include Dots, Giphy, Poncho, and Blend). We closed a
$2.3mm seed financing round last summer and are looking to add to our small
but growing team.

I'm the VP of Engineering & Strategy at Dexter, feel free to get in touch
directly: david (at) rundexter (dot) com. You can also apply at
[http://jobs.rundexter.com](http://jobs.rundexter.com)

------
jobs_listings
Suran Systems | Front-End Web Developer | Versailles, KY | ONSITE

Suran Systems, Inc. seeks a full-time front-end web application developer.
Experience with (preferably) Ember, Ruby on Rails or other web development
framework is ideal, but not required. Experience with Javascript, CSS, general
design principles, PostgreSQL, Agile development techniques, test-driven-
development, and Mac OS X/Linux is a plus, but not required. Recent college
graduates are preferred, but we are open to hiring an experienced
professional. Compensation will be offered based on experience.

We’re looking for a talented, creative, and dedicated developer with a passion
for quality work, friendly demeanor, and the ability to master new technology
and concepts quickly. This position offers a mix of solitary and team
development and often requires self-direction in program design and choice of
technology.

Suran Systems, Inc. is an established software development company with nearly
30 years experience and a growing national and international user base
primarily in the religious and non-profit industry. This is a full-time
salaried position with full benefits. Applicants will work on-site at our
corporate headquarters in Versailles, KY. Telecommuting is not available for
this position.

Send a resume to jobs@suran.com to apply for this position.

------
version2
Version2 | AWS Solution Architect | Contract | REMOTE

Version 2 is a Serverless consulting firm focused on helping clients
transition to AWS specifically using the Serverless computing model. We are
Technologists at heart, and we excel at creating & delivering maintainable
software solutions to our clients. To that end, we believe that implementing a
certain class of solutions on AWS while taking advantage of a Serverless
architecture reduces time to market, minimizes maintenance, and increases
overall productivity.

We helped multiple companies in their migration to AWS while using Amazon
Lambda in conjuction with other AWS PaaS services. We are currently looking
for a contract AWS Solutions Architect who is very hands on in Java to join
the team. You will be working 100% remote (WITHIN USA ONLY) and working on
guiding clients migrate to AWS.

Requirements:

    
    
      - Expert level fluency in Java and one other programming language (JS(Node), Go, Python, Scala etc).
    
      - Interest in exploring new technologies and making recommendations.
    
      - Have a public Github/Twitter/Blog profile with articles/talks on AWS.
    
      - Experience in Cloud Formation, ECS, Docker, Kafka, etc
    
      - Able to work 100% remote on a Contract basis.
    

If interested, please send your public profile to: dee@version.to

------
47
Article | Software Engineer | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE,
[https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com)

Article is a vertically integrated online furniture brand. I am looking for
several Software Engineer to join my development team.

Here are some of the exciting problems you can work on while at Article:

1) Traditional furniture companies sends out millions of physical catalogues.
We think are inefficient and costly. Can you build the ultimate digital
alternate to the physical catalogue?

2) We manage our on Transportation and Deliveries. Can you optimize and
automate the warehouse and final mile carrier selection for a shipment?

3) Furniture takes lot of space and they are costly to ship. Can you answer
the question What product should keep in stock, how much should we keep in
stock and where should we stock them?

4) We currently operate 3 warehouses. Can you predict where and when should we
open our next warehouse?

5) Current generation of warehouse management systems are geared towards small
items. Furniture is huge and bulky. Can you design and build an efficient
software for managing and shipping furniture at scale?

6) [https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com) is the only way to buy
our furniture. Can you create a better customer experience?

Let’s talk you can reach me at tahseen [at] article.com

------
mariano54
Token | Software Engineer | SF | ONSITE [https://token.io](https://token.io)

Token’s mission is to allow financial institutions, businesses, and people to
instantly and securely move money wherever they may be.

To accomplish this, we’re developing a powerful open banking platform with
focus on openness, security and the best possible customer experience. The
result is an ecosystem where money and information moves together, instantly,
and in an open, global, standard.

Our team comes from top companies like Google, Amazon, Apple, Microsoft,
Docker, Twitter, and Square, and our CEO, Steve Kirsch, has invented several
groundbreaking technologies and has had multiple billion dollar exits.

Token is working with a range of industry players to build the payments
ecosystem of the future. Partners include HSBC, Fidor, CGI, Capgemini and
VirtusaPolaris. Token has been recognized by leaders in the industry, such as
in SWIFT's Innotribe Startup Challenge 2015, GTS Global Innovator Competition
2016 and Plug & Plays Fintech EXPO.

We're looking for mobile, web, backend, security, and full stack engineers.
Our technologies include Swift, Node, React, Java, Kubernetes, and AWS.

Job listings: [https://jobs.lever.co/token](https://jobs.lever.co/token)

------
mwiles
Pindrop - Atlanta - Onsite - Full-time - Open to sponsoring visa but only if
you currently reside in the U.S.

Pindrop is the pioneer in voice fraud prevention and authentication. We
provide enterprise solutions to reduce fraud losses and authentication expense
for some of the largest call centers in the world. Pindrop’s patented
Phoneprinting™ technology can identify, locate and authenticate phone devices
uniquely just from the call audio thereby detecting fraudulent calls as well
as verifying legitimate callers.

We're looking for several Engineers ([https://www.pindrop.com/careers-open-
positions/](https://www.pindrop.com/careers-open-positions/)) but in
particular are seeking a Telephony Software Engineer Lead to head up the build
of a brand new telephony focused product. We're looking for a solid programmer
(we do Python but C, C++, Go, or Java work as well) with deep telephony
knowledge and the ability to mentor others.

Please apply using the following link if you're interested and think this
could be a good fit for you! [https://www.pindrop.com/careers-open-
positions/?gh_jid=56257...](https://www.pindrop.com/careers-open-
positions/?gh_jid=562571)

------
archrehire
Arch Capital Group (Mortgage Segment) | Senior Full Stack .NET Developer (Data
Warehousing) | Bermuda | VISA

Languages - T-SQL/C#/Javascript

Project Types - SQL Database/Win Forms/ASP.NET MVC/Excel Add-ins

Although we're looking for a Full Stack developer and expect the successful
candidate to have experience bringing applications through the full software
development life cycle, this is primarily a database developer role. We're
looking for someone with extensive SQL Server experience related to ETL/data
scrubbing/validation/aggregation and providing data for reporting needs.

Our team manages mortgage data from a number of sources and each source has
its own unique time-varying schema. One of the tasks of this role will involve
extending a database solution that loads the source data and transforms it
into a common format for reporting purposes. Data is received monthly in
text/Excel format.

This is the first full-time developer role supporting a small team of
underwriters, actuaries and analysts. It provides a great opportunity to get
involved in the early-stage development of our data processing tools and to
relocate to beautiful Bermuda!

If you're interested please send your CV to recruiting [at] archreinsurance.bm
and we can share a more formal job spec and talk further.

~~~
joao_uchoa
I have interest, how to proceed? My email is joaoluizuchoa@gmail.com. Send me
an email and a will back with the CV

------
amyngu
Cisco Meraki | Software Engineer | San Francisco & London | Full-Time ONSITE |
[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs)

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points,
phones, and security cameras! Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both
worlds - job stability and benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki
magic of remaining like a SF startup in structure and culture. Meraki
Engineers hack the full stack. You own your projects from start to finish and
you have a lot of say in what project to tackle next!

We're hiring across all teams for roles such as Full Stack Web, Networked
Systems, Platform, Test, Business Systems, SRE, and more!

About Meraki?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU)
Interested in a new career?
[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs)

~~~
zerr
Where/how one can find remote jobs at Cisco?

~~~
amyngu
Hi, Meraki operates independently from Cisco and we have our own application
portal. Feel free to check out Cisco jobs on their website:
[https://jobs.cisco.com/](https://jobs.cisco.com/)

Thanks!

------
spicerex
Spiceworks | Austin | Full time | Onsite with relocation assistance available

Spiceworks helps millions of IT pros do their jobs with free tools and connect
through our online community. Come help us transform IT. We are looking for
the following:

\- Senior Application Security Engineer

\- DevOps Automation and Tools Engineer

\- Senior Data Engineer

\- Product Manager

\- UX / Product Designer

We have an awesome culture with full benefits, an onsite gym, free drinks &
snacks (with breakfast tacos on Monday and bagels on Friday), a weekly
development lunch-n-learn and more. We're also ranked as one of the best
places to work by Fortune ([http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces-in-
technology/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces-in-technology/)),
Glassdoor ([http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-
to-...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-to-Work-For-
LST_KQ0,43.htm)) and have been ranked at a top work place by the Austin
American-Statesman six years running
([http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/comp...](http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/company/statesman/spiceworks)).

Find out more about Spiceworks and see the current openings at
[http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs](http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs)

------
infomofo
Kit | Frontend Software Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE, Full time,
[https://kit.com](https://kit.com)

Come build an amazing experience that users will love. This is a rare
opportunity to work with entrepreneurs with a solid track record on a very
early stage product. If the following describes you, get in touch!

    
    
      * You are passionate about building and shipping a product that users love
      * You thrive on the challenge of how to build a new product experience from scratch
      * You care about finding and focusing on the right ideas collaboratively
      * You love working in teams and work great under pressure
    

Kit is a platform for product discovery. We are building a service that uses
social connections to recommend products across various categories. We were
recently named as one of Business Insider's Top 15 NYC startups to watch. As a
part of Expa we sit in an amazing office in Soho, are surrounded and supported
by smart & experienced teams, and get early access to cool new products.

Our small team is diverse, inclusive, and fun. It is not required that you
identify with a particular gender, race, orientation, national origin, age
range, hobby set or belief in order to be a member of team Kit.

We hail from some of the best companies out there including YouTube, Apple,
Google, Gilt, and Foursquare. We even count a professional producer/DJ in our
midst.

We are also hiring a designer. You can check out our job listings at
[https://kit.com/jobs](https://kit.com/jobs) to apply.

------
pakhzar
Arka | Operations | ONSITE | [https://www.arka.com](https://www.arka.com)

This candidate would need to be into unsexy industries: Logistics, Shipping,
Packaging. A passion for organizing a complex system of various vendors in a
2-sided marketplace.

Arka | Sales | ONSITE | [https://www.arka.com](https://www.arka.com)

Need to be used to selling in our LTV segment (hundreds of thousands of
dollars /year per customer).

Arka | Software Developer | ONSITE |
[https://www.arka.com](https://www.arka.com)

Someone who is front-end heavy on their devwork. Will be building out
dashboards and dealing with API's for e-commerce integration.

Arka | Product | ONSITE | [https://www.arka.com](https://www.arka.com)

This is a semi-CTO role as much as it is a Product role. This person needs to
have imagination, they need to understand we are not SalesForce going after
Oracle- we are Oracle! Everyone should share our vision, but this person
especially. We're making something out of nothing so they will need to be
comfortable working without a benchmark.

Our office: [http://imgur.com/a/bILi9](http://imgur.com/a/bILi9)

<3 jobs@arka.com <3

------
sinned
Dashbot | [https://www.dashbot.io](https://www.dashbot.io) | San Francisco, CA
| Full time | Onsite

Dashbot is a venture funded early stage startup providing analytics for
conversational interfaces.

We enable brands and developers to increase user acquisition, engagement, and
monetization through actionable data and tools. We believe that natural
language is the preferred way for humans to interact with technology. Our
mission is to enable our customers to create compelling conversational
products that make technology more accessible and easier to use. The founding
team has a proven track record of building successful companies and having a
great time while doing it.

We're backed by leading investors: ffVC, Bessemer, Samsung, BDMI, Scrum
Ventures, and Rembrandt.

We're looking for a full-stack engineer and a big data engineer. Please apply
below or email resumes to careers@dashbot.io

[https://angel.co/dashbot-io/jobs/184761-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/dashbot-io/jobs/184761-full-stack-engineer)

[https://angel.co/dashbot-io/jobs/184770-big-data-engineer-
an...](https://angel.co/dashbot-io/jobs/184770-big-data-engineer-and-
scientist)

If you have any questions or would like to chat, please feel free to email me
directly at dennis@dashbot.io or message me at
[https://m.me/sinned/](https://m.me/sinned/)

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | On-site San Francisco (though remote
an option for experienced engineers) |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for all types of engineers: full-
stack, backend, site reliability, data, integration.

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
even have a Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re seeing
phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of thousands of
more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Check out our engineering blog to see what we've been working on:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Our stack: Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, AWS, Redshift, Redis, Electron (full
stack: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web))

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat!

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world regardless of a
student’s location, prior experience or economic standing.

Our mentor-led Flex Program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. It is a great chance to
pass on your knowledge without leaving your day job (or your house). As a
mentor, you work with your mentee(s) during their full time in the course,
which typically takes between 6-12 months to finish. You meet with your mentee
1-3 times per week for code review and can work with anywhere from 1 to 10+
students, depending on desire and ability.

Our back end has two tracks (Ruby/Rails or Node/Express) and our front end
covers JavaScript/React/Redux. As a mentor, you have access to the course
materials so you can get up to speed on anything you aren't firm on.

Check-ins are compensated.

Requirements:

* 4+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

* Relevant experience with CS, Ruby/Rails, SQL, JavaScript/React etc.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
epuidokas
Lose It! | Software Developer (iOS/Android/Web) | Boston, MA | FULL-TIME,
ONSITE, [http://loseit.com](http://loseit.com)

Our 20-person company has helped over 25 million users lose weight with our
iOS, Android and web apps. Combining calorie tracking with technology, we're
enabling people to change their lives for the better. We believe by helping
our users reverse obesity and diabetes, we'll continue to be successful as a
company. We've been profitable for a while and a top Health & Fitness app for
even longer.

Lose It!'s founders have taken one company public and sold others to
Macromedia and Microsoft. Our product-focused organization knows the
importance of a quality, well-designed user experiences- losing weight is
already hard enough.

We're looking for more mobile & full-stack software developers. If you enjoy
picking up new technologies and languages quickly, you'll learn a ton with us.

I run the development team at Lose It!. Please feel free to email me if you
have any questions: eric@loseit-corp.com For more on the position, or to
apply, go here:
[http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/](http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/)

~~~
maiquynhtruong
Are you also looking for interns?

------
Jonovono
InteraXon | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time, ONSITE,
[http://www.choosemuse.com/careers/](http://www.choosemuse.com/careers/)

Openings:

\- Senior Cloud Developer, Team Lead

\- Electrical Engineer

\- Embedded Developer

\- Product Manager

\- Data Scientist

InteraXon has launched the second generation of our consumer wearable EEG
product "Muse: the brain sensing headband" in the US, Canada, and
internationally. The Muse mobile app teaches users how to meditate while
giving them real-time feedback on how they are doing. It helps to solve some
fundamental difficulties with learning to meditate, such as: "how do I do
it?", "how do I know if I am doing it right?", and "how do I stay motivated?".
Over the holidays, we unveiled our newest innovation, the Smith Lowdown Focus
powered by Muse at CES 2017, a collaboration with Smith Optics. This latest
innovation moves the Muse brain sensing technology into a stylish form factor
that can fit into an athlete's lifestyle. The app will feature tools that help
athletes train their mind and build focus on or off the field. Our goal is to
unlock human potential.

We use Google Cloud Services as much as possible with Python. We make use of
Google Compute Engine, Task Queues, Pub/Sub, Google File Storage, Datastore,
and BigQuery.

Apply at:
[http://www.choosemuse.com/careers/](http://www.choosemuse.com/careers/) or
email hiring@choosemuse.com

------
admn2
Tiz | Full stack Engineer | Chicago | ONSITE |
[http://www.tiz.com](http://www.tiz.com)

Tiz is a technology platform connecting restaurants, distributors, and
suppliers in the beverage alcohol industry. We are a well funded, hungry team
changing a huge industry that is ripe for innovation. We are looking for a
well-rounded developer to help us bring modern technology to an archaic
market.

Our core app is built on Ruby on Rails and Angular, so strong skills and
experience with Rails is a must. We also need someone with versatile chops who
can help us integrate with various backends that often times take some
creative thinking to connect and maintain. Our goal is to deliver a delightful
user experience, so having some design / ux sensibilities is important.

We are looking for someone to work full-time. We’re a distributed team, but
bonus points if you’re located in Chicago and can work in our River North
office space.

Background: 4+ years experience with Rails Strong knowledge of HTML, CSS, and
Javascript (and frameworks like Angular and React) Pragmatic critical thinking
in order to deliver practical solutions Ability to communicate effectively in
our remote environment Top performer while being a humble team player

Send resumes to info (at) tiz.com

------
skullsplitter
Pandora | Sr. Software Engineer, Analytics | Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Data engineers at Pandora are responsible for the services and infrastructure
capable of processing and making available the extensive volume of data
produced on its platform each day. Analytics developers build the
infrastructure needed to enable analysts and scientists to query and author
data products that operate against our largest collections (billions of events
per day). At Pandora the analytics team supports a variety of business
functions including our science, marketing, product, finance and sales teams.

We're looking to round out the team with a couple of sr. engineers with a
passion for analytics comfortable with or looking to become highly capable
developers working with a diverse set of tools and technologies surrounding
the Hadoop and Apache projects ecosystem.

Feel free to get in touch with me directly with any questions you might have
about the position or the types of projects we phowe at pandora dot com.

Further details and application available here
[http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j...](http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j=oSMG4fw8&s=Hacker_News)

------
jdiez17
Owlstone Medical | London/Cambridge UK | Onsite, full-time | Software
Developer

The work you'll do at Owlstone will be at the intersection of electronics,
physics, chemistry, computer science, and data visualization. Owlstone’s
mission is to save 100,000 lives and save health care providers $1.5B by 2020.
We need to add more top-class Software Developers to our team to help us
achieve it. You can choose to join our office in London or at the Science Park
in Cambridge.

As a Software Developer at Owlstone, you will be a vital part of the team
tackling very challenging problems such as detecting early-stage cancer from
patients’ breath, or warning people of the presence of minute amounts of life-
threatening chemicals in their surroundings. To enable development of new
detection & diagnosis algorithms for multiple applications, we are expanding
the team responsible for building & administering our data pipelines and data
interfaces.

Full job spec here: [https://www.owlstonemedical.com/about/careers/software-
devel...](https://www.owlstonemedical.com/about/careers/software-developer-
roles/)

Send an email to am9zZS5kaWV6QG93bHN0b25lLmNvLnVr to get past the HR filter ;)
(no recruiters, please)

------
_iago
FundApps | Software Engineer (Senior) | London | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.fundapps.co](https://www.fundapps.co)

=== Who we are

FundApps is an award-winning Fintech startup helping investment managers
comply with worldwide regulation. We're a small team of smart, friendly people
([https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-
team](https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-team)) who collaborate closely
and take pride in delivering amazing software and providing outstanding
customer support.

We know that diverse teams are strong teams and we welcome applications from
everyone regardless of age, gender, ethnicity, sexual identity, faith or
disability to join our team of superstars.

=== Roles

Software Engineer | We are looking for motivated, intelligent coders to join
our close-knit engineering team (see stack below) to work on anything from new
features to greenfield products. We deploy every day with one click and pride
ourselves in getting our engineers up and running fast – expect to deploy to
clients in your first week! Hiring process: coffee or call, followed by on-
site interview with pair programming exercise | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778](https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778)

=== Stack + Tooling + Methods

C#, F#, ASP.NET MVC, Golang, React, Redux, Webpack, AWS, Lambda, Terraform,
Packer, Atlas, Consul, HAProxy, Sumologic, Sentry, TeamCity, GitHub, CI/CD,
TDD, Kanban.

------
agerwick
SolarWinds | Austin, TX | Technical Lead Developer | Full-time / Onsite |
[http://solarwinds.jobs/austin-tx/technical-lead-
developer/39...](http://solarwinds.jobs/austin-tx/technical-lead-
developer/39D62636F5F74D02AAB7B2908B63617C/job/)

Qualifications:

3+ years of experience on Sitecore platform in a technical lead role.

5+ years of experience in a lead/architect role developing on enterprise grade
WCM, eCommerce, CRM & Analytics platforms (such as SharePoint, Adobe AEM,
SiteCore, Hybris, Demandware, ATG, Salesforce, etc.).

10+ years of experience in software development, primarily on the .Net
platform (C#, Asp.Net, Asp.Mvc, Web Api, WCF).

Extensive experience with presentation layer development using HTML5, CSS3,
JavaScript, JQuery and popular SPA frameworks such as AngularJS.

Experience writing and maintaining unit tests.

Experience with relational database development.

Experience with a major version control systems (such as GIT, Perforce, TFS,
or SVN).

Experience with build management and continuous integration tools (such as
Team City, Jenkins, etc.).

Experience with Agile project management and issue tracking tools (such as
JIRA, Elementtool, etc.).

Excellent written and verbal communication skills.

If interested please apply directly or email me at
ashley.gerwick@solarwinds.com and reference this posting!

------
Flammy
Appuri | Seattle | [http://www.appuri.com/](http://www.appuri.com/)

What we do: Appuri helps online businesses understand, diagnose and reduce
customer churn. We provide a beautiful, end-to-end solution that makes it easy
for our customers to tackle churn. By removing the need to hire data
scientists or data engineers, we offer a very compelling price point. Very few
products can bring Big Data and Machine Learning at the scale and price point
with the results we offer. We serve both B2B and B2C customers, with strong
success in both spaces.

Our go-to-market solution is backed by a world-class ETL pipeline and data
platform that makes onboarding, insight-generation and integration with
corporate business processes many times faster than competitors or do-it-
yourself alternatives. This platform is also a solid foundation for us to
build future solutions.

Open positions can be found here:

Engineering

    
    
        Lead Developer
        Product Designer
        Senior Backend Developer
        Senior UX Developer
    

Sales

    
    
        Account Executive
        Business Development Representative
    

Apply or see a full description here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/appuri](https://jobs.lever.co/appuri)

------
bkane521
MediaVue Systems | Software Engineer | Hingham Massachusetts |
www.mediavuesystems.com

MediaVue provides technology infrastructure to support global, enterprise-
level digital media deployments. From our well established line of SureVue
media players, to our unparalleled integration of leading CMS platforms and
display technologies, to our suite of network management and virtual system
administrator tools, MediaVue has become the partner of choice when deploying
dynamic, scalable digital media infrastructure.

With installations in more than 60 countries, our customers include some of
the largest financial, retail and food service enterprises globally. Our
solutions approach coupled with our powerful MediaVue Enterprise program has
become the platform of choice for top-tier organizations deploying large-
scale, dynamic communications programs.

We're looking for ambitious, self-driven developers. Full stack web
development in LAMP is a huge plus. C#/.NET, and experience in mobile
development with iOS or Android are also differentiators. We develop software
for linux (Ubuntu server) as well as Windows Embedded. MediaVue is a small but
rapidly-growing company, and as such we have exciting and challenging projects
which require a diverse set of skills.

------
ResearchGate1
ResearchGate | PHP Full-stack, Front-end (React), Android/iOS, Java Back-end,
System Engineer | Berlin | VISA, ONSITE, FULL-TIME
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers#positions](https://www.researchgate.net/careers#positions)

ResearchGate is the professional network for researchers and scientists. With
almost 12 million members we are connecting the world of science and making
research open to all. Check out our recent Series D:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-
resear...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-research-
researchgate-gates-goldman.html)

We conduct remote and on-site interviews at our offices in Mitte. We're
currently looking for

\- Software Engineer, Front-End Infrastructure \- iOS/Android Engineer \-
Software Engineer (PHP), Full-stack \- Software Engineer (Java), Services &
Storage \- Senior System Engineer (Linux), Operations

Our stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka

Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net. We will bless
the day.

------
joshmaker
The Atlantic (theatlantic.com) | Front End Developer | Washington DC (ONSITE)
| [https://goo.gl/iHLq6y](https://goo.gl/iHLq6y)

he Atlantic is a digital-first media company with over 150 years of history
and 30 million online visitors a month. Founded in 1857 and today one of the
fastest-growing media platforms in the industry, The Atlantic has throughout
its history championed the power of big ideas and continues to shape global
debate. We work in a fast-paced, team-oriented environment out of our office
in the historic Watergate complex in Washington DC.

# Primary Responsibilities:

\- Work with designers and developers to craft innovative reading experiences

\- Collaborate with our front end lead to improve and implement our new
Atlantic style guide and CSS framework

\- Communicate and collaborate with both technical or non-technical members of
the team

\- Contribute to our existing CSS, HTML, and JavaScript codebase

# Requirements:

\- Strong technical and non-technical communication skills \- Experience
working with modern HTML / CSS methodologies (SMACSS, OOCSS, BEM, etc)

\- Knowledgeable about front end best practices for performance and
maintainability

\- Solid knowledge of JavaScript fundamentals and able to write clear well-
documented code

\- Comfortable with Git for version control

\- Effective time management when working on multiple projects

------
danjwilson
Unmade - [https://www.unmade.com](https://www.unmade.com) | London, UK | Full-
time, ONSITE

Unmade is building a vertically-integrated customisation platform for the
fashion industry. We’ve created the software to create unique manufacturing as
a scaleable service. This allows customers to get involved in the design
process, see a photo-realistic preview of their garment, and have it knitted
on our industrial knitting machines.

We're now partnering with bigger brands to take these tools to a global scale
and are working to integrate our technology in a range of big-brand websites
and factories throughout the world.

All of our backend code is written in Python, from our Django-based websites,
through to our knitting machine compilers.

We practice continuous deployment, using Docker on AWS.

We're looking for a Senior Python developer to help us out across our full
product range. Prior knowledge of knitting is not required!

Background about the business:

New York Times: [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-
knitwear-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-knitwear-
unmade.html)

Knitting Industry: [http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-
knitwear-m...](http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-knitwear-
manufacturing-but-not-as-we-know-it/)

Email dan@unmade.com with a CV and GitHub profile if you're interested!

------
mzaccari
Accelerated Concepts | Frontend Engineer | Tampa, FL | Onsite, Full Time

We're a small 5 person development team based in downtown Tampa, FL. We build
a proprietary network device monitoring & reporting tool, called Accelerated
View:
[https://accelerated.com/products/accelerated_view/](https://accelerated.com/products/accelerated_view/)

Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, TorqueBox, Finatra, Scala, MySQL,
Elasticsearch, Druid, Hadoop and Git.

We're looking for a frontend engineer who can implement a Javascript framework
like React to unify the frontend design and user experience. You will own the
whole process of designing and building the customer interfaces, and because
we're a small team you will have wide latitude to the direction you want it to
head in.

Accelerated is a private company that was founded 7 years ago in Tampa. We
have been in the black for several years now. The owners are very generous
with profit share / benefits and are flexible with working environments and
schedules.

The only hard requirement we have for working here is that you're the type of
person who never stops learning. If you're interested, please reach out to
michael.zaccari@accelerated.com.

------
aajhiggs
Akkroo | Full Stack Web Developers | London | ONSITE,
[https://akkroo.com](https://akkroo.com)

Our mobile and web based SaaS product for marketing & sales teams improves
everything about collecting customer lead data at events, tradeshows and
exhibitions.

We’re 4 years old, SaaS based product, healthy and growing quickly. Our global
customers include Aston Martin, PayPal, IBM, Vogue and Patagonia.

I’m Andy, one of the co-founders, and right now I'm hiring for a PHP full
stack developer, a junior developer and a part-time SysAdmin to join our team:

[https://akkroo.com/jobs/developer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/developer)

[https://akkroo.com/jobs/junior-engineer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/junior-
engineer)

[https://akkroo.com/jobs/sysadmin](https://akkroo.com/jobs/sysadmin)

Our hiring process includes a video or face-to-face chat and a role-specific
task (which we’ll step through together). If you’re used to working at an
agency and would love to focus on delivering a SaaS product instead, we could
be a great fit.

We're also looking out for smart, friendly Customer Success people to help on-
board new customers.

[https://akkroo.com/jobs](https://akkroo.com/jobs)

Visa and remote situations vary by role. Got questions? Ask me!
jobs+andy+hn@akkroo.com

~~~
vasyl_s
Hello, I'm Vasyl and we are software developing company from
Cambodia(2ntkh.com) and can offer the candidates matching to your profile as
remote programmers for your company. Let us know the contact person we can
approach and talk more in details about the same.Thanks

------
lbjay
Harvard Division of Continuing Education | Senior Software Engineer |
Cambridge MA | ONSITE
[https://www.extension.harvard.edu/](https://www.extension.harvard.edu/)

Harvard DCE is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to work on all aspects
of our online learning environment. Our primary responsibilities center around
video lecture capture and delivery via the open source Opencast Matterhorn
platform. We are also very involved in developing software that integrates
with Harvard's Canvas LMS, including LTI tools and Learning Engineering
applications. The position description at the link below is a bit stale; our
current stack includes Java, Python, Ruby, JavaScript and R/Shiny, and our
apps run on AWS (via Opsworks) and Heroku.

I'm just one of the software engineers here (and not involved in the HR
process) but feel free to email any direct questions to me at
jluker+hn0317@g.harvard.edu, and DMs are open at @lbjay.

Apply:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?jobId=...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?jobId=1265485&PartnerId=25240&SiteId=5341)

------
byhiras
Byhiras | Front end Engineer | London, UK | Full-Time | On-Site |
[http://www.byhiras.com](http://www.byhiras.com)

​Byhiras is a FinTech company rolling out a disruptive big data service for
the financial markets. We provide a global financial network through which
investors can analyse and collaborate on investments. The network makes
investments transparent and banks, managers and other institutions accountable
to investors.

We are building a new UI team to develop a greenfield UI in React.

You will be joining a small, diverse group of developers and quants with a
lively, start-up culture. Development is agile, fast paced and test driven.
Sprints are one week long and feedback instant. Bureaucracy is avoided to
maximise time for development. We encourage the adoption of the latest
technologies and you will participate fully in the evolving architecture.​

​ What we are looking for in a candidate:

\- Deep knowledge of JavaScript, HTML and CSS

\- Use of a Javascript framework, especially React

\- Proven experience of delivering UIs, ideally for the finance sector

\- TDD, we deploy every week, for example Jasmine and Selenium

\- Knowledge of UX and visual design is a plus

Apply here : [http://www.byhiras.com/#apply-for-
job](http://www.byhiras.com/#apply-for-job)

------
alienhard
Scribd | Senior Backend Engineer | San Francisco | VISA | ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

My team is looking for smart engineers to work on recommendations, search, and
payments (no experience in these areas required). We are a small team which
means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your own ideas. We work on an
ambitious project to organize all the books in the world and use it to take
book discovery to the next level.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable,
and well funded. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work
life balance.

Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites), Go, MySQL,
Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YC companies, probably more than
from any other startup our size. We think this says something about the kind
of people that we like to hire.

If you have questions you can reach me at adrian at scribd.com (I'm the tech
lead and happy to answer any question related to this role). Please apply
directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76768](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76768).
NB, we are also hiring for a lot of other positions:
[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

~~~
jacquelineo
Is remote work possible for any of your engineering positions?

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Software Engineer | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) |
Onsite Only | [http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily NXP Kinetis parts.

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

------
stepny
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

Step.com is a salary discovery platform that lets software engineers and
product managers find out what companies and experts would pay them. Feedback
and compensation estimates are predicted based on anonymized profile data and
company criteria.

We're looking for an experienced software engineer to help us with the
architecture of our systems, coding the frontend and backend, working on our
algorithms, and more. Ideal candidates have a computer science degree from a
top school and/or have worked as an engineer at a startup at scale. We use
Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and Elastic Search, but we're open
to all languages and skills.

Read about our analysis on tech salaries across engineering levels at some the
major tech companies: [https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-
linke...](https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-linkedin/)

To get in touch, email jennifer@step.com. Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Python,
Node.js, React, Spring, PostgreSQL, Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, NYC,
Developer

------
wilbo
Latchel | Senior Web Developer | Seattle, WA (South Lake Union) | Full-time,
Onsite, Relocation, [http://latchel.com/](http://latchel.com/)

Latchel tracks and coordinates maintenance for property management companies.
We use their existing vendors if they have them and find vendors if they do
not. We see this marketplace differently than other companies in this field --
most companies focus on software-only solutions or purely manual coordination,
which does not scale. At Latchel we use technology to make our internal
operations much more efficient, but develop to the level our customers' users
are comfortable with. After only a two months of operation, we're more than 3x
more efficient than the industry standard for maintenance coordination. Join
our small and growing team and bring technology to the technologically
challenged property management space.

Our interview process has a small code review exercise followed by behavioral
and culture fit first interview and dinner

Languages: Angular.js (1.x), PHP (Laravel 5), PostgreSQL

Notes: We offer equity and medical, dental, vision

If you'd like to learn more about the opportunity, problem space, and the
team, email me: will@latchel.com

------
msavelyev
mbr targeting | Berlin, Germany | [https://mbr-targeting.com](https://mbr-
targeting.com) | Full-Time, ONSITE

mbr targeting uses machine learning algorithms for highly efficient real-time
advertising. We are 100% science- and technology-focused and process and
analyze massive amounts of data. We are working at the cutting edge of big
data, machine learning and real-time technologies and we are operating large-
scale deployments of real-time web services.

We are looking for smart people that are always eager to learn something new.
Our stack is built with Java, Node, Python and C++. Using frameworks like
Hadoop, Spark, Flink, Vert.x, Kafka, Druid, Luigi and ZeroMQ.

We're looking for Backend Engineers to work on our low-latency bidding engine,
Data Engineers that want to develop solutions for real big data problems and
Data Scientists with a deep understanding of statistics and machine learning
techniques.

You will work with a small, young and highly passionate team of extraordinary
co-workers in a nice and spacious Berlin-style office in the heart of
Neukölln.

Interested? Detailed job offers: [https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html)

------
ellisv
Powerley | Data Scientist, Android Developer, iOS Developer, NodeJS Engineer |
Royal Oak, MI | Full-time |
[http://www.powerley.com/](http://www.powerley.com/)

Powerley is connecting the smart grid to the smart home and building the next
generation of home energy management. Our platform includes both hardware and
software components, and both consumer and business facing products.

Here are some of the things we do: \- Real-time energy use visualization and
personalized feedback \- Energy signal disaggregation to understand of how
individual appliances drive aggregate usage in the home \- Home automation and
control using key smart home protocols (ZigBee, Z-Wave, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth and
Thread) \- Identify problems with appliances before they occur

We're looking for experienced Data Scientists, Android & iOS Developers, and
NodeJS Engineers to help us build the platform that provides both the utility
and the homeowner a new level of connectivity and intelligence.

Feel free to PM me if you have questions or want to chat. Applications are at
[http://www.powerley.com/about/careers/](http://www.powerley.com/about/careers/)

------
untitledwiz
Teradata Labs | Senior Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer | Boston, MA OR
Warsaw, Poland | H1B transfer OK

Our group within Teradata Labs (Teradata Center for Hadoop) is an active
contributor to the SQL on Hadoop open source project PrestoDB. We're looking
for senior software engineers to join us in bringing PrestoDB to the
enterprise!

Technology stack:

\- Presto is written entirely in Java 8

\- Admin and infra support tools are written in Python

\- Git for source control

\- We are big believers in continuous integration so we run builds and tests
continuously on Travis CI and Jenkins

\- We use Ansible, Docker and Vagrant for automated installation and
environment provisioning As a Senior Engineer you’ll be responsible for the
following:

\- Building new functionality into Presto to increase enterprise adoption.
“Thinking at Scale” and being a performance conscious engineer

\- Applying strong familiarity with algorithms and complexity analysis,
database systems, and distributed systems concepts

\- Writing unit, integration, and system tests that run in our continuous
integration environment

\- Collaborating with teams members to solve engineering problems

The Teradata Center for Hadoop was established through the acquisition of a
startup (Hadapt) and so the culture and feel of our office is still very much
that of a startup.

E-mail me directly if you're interested :) presto -DOT- hackers -AT- gmail
-DOT- com

------
salim_211
Deliveroo | Software Engineer (Backend) Mid or Senior Level | London | Visa
Sponsorship | [http://deliveroo.engineering](http://deliveroo.engineering)

Deliveroo, one of Europe's fastest growing startups, are looking for Software
Engineers to join us full time in our London office. Our tech stack is Ruby-
on-Rails and React, although we're happy to look at candidates from all over.

We're revolutionising the food industry and making poor quality takeaways a
thing of the past, allowing you to enjoy restaurant quality meals at home, in
the office, or wherever you'd like to enjoy good food!

We're a startup, we work collaboratively and in feature driven product teams.
We do our best to make sure our environment suits the people in it, so
flexible working, occasional remote work, childcare vouchers, subsidised gym
membership are just a few of the things we have in place to make sure working
here is convenient for all.

Link to vacancy -
[https://deliveroo.workable.com/jobs/29743](https://deliveroo.workable.com/jobs/29743)

Engineering Blog -
[http://deliveroo.engineering](http://deliveroo.engineering)

Interview Process: 15 minute phone screen (not in the least bit technical), a
task is then sent out for you to kick off in your own time whilst we schedule
an onsite. You'll talk us through your method and do some pairing (2 hours)
and then on the same day have a chat with a senior member of the team (30
minutes) to find out if we work in a way that's suitable for you.

------
aee333
HealthVerity | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Permanent

Full Stack Developer, Healthcare Data Engineer, Director - Data Warehousing,
Healthcare Data Scientist

[http://www.healthverity.com/](http://www.healthverity.com/)

HealthVerity is a VC-funded early-stage tech startup that offers the fastest
and most efficient way to explore and acquire healthcare data. We help our
clients discover, license and link patient data across the widest range of top
tier data providers. We empower customers to gain new perspectives on patient
activity while ensuring complete privacy management and HIPAA compliance.

Our stack runs entirely on AWS and some of the tools we use are Spark,
Airflow, Docker, Emberjs, and Django. We’re always looking for team members
with healthcare data experience related to: EMR, EHR, prescription and medical
claims, ICD-9 and ICD-10.

Hiring process includes: phone interviews, sample work submissions or
assessments, onsite interview, references. You can reach me with any questions
at: aelefante@healthverity.com See job descriptions here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=o8MI4fwq&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=o8MI4fwq&s=Hacker_News)

------
coryfoo
Windfall Data | Data Engineer, Lead Data Scientist | SF | ONSITE | $110k-$160k

At Windfall Data, our goal is to determine the net worth of every person in
the world. Its a super hard problem with broad applications.

We're looking for: \- experienced data engineers to help build our
infrastructure and help us scale \- lead/senior data scientists to build a
team and take our ML and predictive algorithms to the next level

If you're interested, send a message to cory@windfalldata.com

------
rguldener
Avrios | Software Engineering (Frontend, Fullstack, Web) | Zurich | Full Time
| ONSITE

Avrios is a very fast growing startup from Zurich which develops a SaaS
platform that help companies manage their cars better. Thanks to Avrios our
clients go from Excel & Paper mess to a neatly organized system with the push
of a button.

We're a very international team of 25 and have a driven, customer focused
culture: We believe in data, learning every day and a strong focus on details,
which make our product a delight to use.

We are hiring on all parts of the stack:

Frontend Engineer/Web Developer (ES6/AngularJS) -
[https://avrios.workable.com/jobs/436080](https://avrios.workable.com/jobs/436080)

Fullstack Engineer (Java + AngularJS) -
[https://avrios.workable.com/jobs/436095](https://avrios.workable.com/jobs/436095)

Web Engineer/Web Developer (Python or NodeJS) -
[https://avrios.workable.com/jobs/417904](https://avrios.workable.com/jobs/417904)

We are also hiring various business roles, you can find all positions here:
[https://avrios.workable.com/](https://avrios.workable.com/)

And if you are curious for more just visit our website (unfortunately German
only right now): [https://www.avrios.com](https://www.avrios.com) Or get in
touch with me directly at robin (at) <company name> (dot) com

------
richchurcher
Enspiral Dev Academy | Bootcamp Teacher/Developer | Wellington, New Zealand |
ONSITE

Enspiral Dev Academy (EDA) is on the lookout for teachers! Teachers who are
professional programmers, who love programming and want to share it with
others. We are developing NZ’s next generation of technical talent and we
believe that learning how to work effectively with other people is just as
important as the craft of programming.

EDA is New Zealand’s first developer bootcamp that trains exceptional
beginners on the fundamentals of web development. We take pride in graduating
students who are quick learners and matched to the current industry
requirements.

Teachers lead by example, demonstrating their passion for learning and their
commitment to programming as a craft.

Being a teacher at EDA is more like being a trekking guide rather than a
follow-the-textbook style lecturer. Teachers lead discussions, guide inquiry,
pair programme with students, emphasise key areas, support students in their
projects and challenges, and provide feedback to students and each other.

What we need is:

* Minimum 3 years experience with web development

* Knowledge of JavaScript/EcmaScript 6, Node.js/npm, React and Redux

* Someone who understands teaching and what it means to support a student’s learning journey.

A more complete description and application is available here:
[http://www.trademe.co.nz/jobs/it/programming-
development/lis...](http://www.trademe.co.nz/jobs/it/programming-
development/listing-1258410892.htm) .

------
dotzenlabs
RallyPoint ([https://www.rallypoint.com](https://www.rallypoint.com)) |
Boston, MA | Senior Software Engineer | Onsite | Full Time

About the Team We are a small team tackling big problems. We’re an open source
shop using Rails and Ember to continuously deliver our app to desktop and
mobile devices from AWS. We use MySQL, S3, and Redis for our data and
ElasticSearch for searching. The team works together on front and back-end
features, collaboration and communication are important. Every piece of code
is peer-reviewed and automated tests are encouraged. We move fast with several
deployments a day.

About the Product We are creating an application that improves the lives of
military members and veterans by allowing them to build out their professional
network, connect with other members of the military and veterans in a safe
environment, and explore career opportunities both within the military (PCS
opportunities) and in the private sector.

techjobs@rallypoint.com [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/130695/senior-software-
enginee...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/130695/senior-software-engineer-
rallypoint)

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Senior Software Engineer | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago |
VISA [https://instructure.com](https://instructure.com)

Build open-source software to help people learn! We make tools for schools and
businesses that delight our users and make their lives easier, while helping
them learn faster.

You can check out [http://code.instructure.com](http://code.instructure.com)
to see our primary product, Canvas, and some of our open source tooling and
libraries.

We're hiring Senior Software Engineers, Software Engineers in Test (SET), and
a security architect.

Our primary stack is Rails & React, but we also work with JVM/Go/Node, and
we're not afraid to try new (or old) things. We have an engineering-driven
culture with quarterly hack weeks, internal tech conferences, millions of
users who love us (search twitter or instagram for #instructurecon ;) and use
our products daily, and challenging engineering problems that come with being
one of AWS's biggest users. Oh, and the benefits are amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it!

Join us by applying at [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions. Keep in mind I am not a recruiter. I can answer questions about
culture or work, but you should submit your application through the URL above.

------
ylere
1aim | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa
[https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We try to get rid of as
much management overhead as possible (no daily standup meetings!).

Right now, we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- RUST Backend Developer

\- (Frontend) Web Developer

\- Electrical Engineer

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and free housing until you find
your own place to live last month.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Full-stack Software Engineer | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite,
Visa, [https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr)

Python/Django Rest Framework, React, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is often referred to as the French Uber of legal
services. Legastart is revolutionizing legal services for SMBs thanks to an
online application that allows them to manage legal documents and paperwork in
an automated fashion. Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014,
Legalstart has experienced a very strong growth.

We are looking for an ambitious software engineer to join our development
team, who would bring strong technical skills at all levels of our stack,
especially on the front-end, and carries great rigor of execution and passion
for building a great product.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo, staying up to date with latest best practices,
attending to meetups / conferences… Aside from technical skills, we will
expect a strong ownership ownership of the features developed, and the product
in general.

Please email jobs-tech@legalstart.fr if you feel up to the challenge!

------
ajpgrealish
BBOXX | Data Engineer, Frontend Developer, Embedded Systems Engineer, Python
Developer | London | ONSITE,
[http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/](http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/)

BBOXX is a venture backed company developing solutions to provide affordable,
clean energy to off-grid communities in Africa. We are fully vertically
integrated, controlling every part of our customer experience. Our market
leading products and appliances coupled with our SMART Solar platform bring
machine-learning and customer experience optimisation to rural Africa. Our
ground-breaking financing structure has brought off-grid solar into the
World’s financial markets. Whilst our human centred and system design approach
to our retail business ensures that the BBOXX ecosystem is poised to massively
scale during 2017.

We are looking for Data Engineer, Frontend (AngularJS) Developers, Python
Developers and Embedded Systems Engineers to join the Engineering team in
London. To find out more go to
[http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/](http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/) and in your
application mention you saw this post.

------
jwoah12
BAMTech (formerly MLB Advanced Media) | Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE

BAMTech is the technology and digital media company spun out of Major League
Baseball, providing end-to-end content delivery solutions over web, mobile,
and connected devices. In addition to baseball, our platform powers video and
content for partners including HBO, PGA, WWE, NHL, and more. We operate at the
cutting edge of digital media at a time when more people than ever are
choosing to consume their media over the internet.

The Content Delivery Engineering (CDE) team builds the systems at BAMTech that
enable client applications for all of our partner companies to consume the
content and content metadata that power them. From team lineups and editorial
articles on MLB.com to video metadata on the HBO Now mobile app to NHL team
webpages, CDE’s services and applications enable us to make content available
to consumers.

As a CDE Software Engineer, you'll be part of a collaborative group of
developers who are serious about delivering quality software. You'll also be
encouraged to spend some of your time each sprint on professional development:
take an online course, experiment with a new technology, or work on an
internal side project.

The interview process consists of a 45-minute online/phone interview followed
by a 4-hour onsite interview consisting of 4-5 technical sessions with team
members.

If interested, please reach out to me (details in profile), or apply directly
to the position:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedia/jobs/477105#.WGqbDpLLQVI)

------
chollier
Quri [[http://quri.com](http://quri.com)] | San Francisco, CA, USA | Full time
| Onsite

We have open position for Senior Front-End Engineer, Data Engineer, Senior
Back-End Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Engineer, QA Engineer ! see all jobs at
[https://jobs.lever.co/quri?lever-
via=eUrFrvwL9K](https://jobs.lever.co/quri?lever-via=eUrFrvwL9K)

We're looking for experienced engineers to join our small (about a dozen) but
growing team of focused, dedicated, and passionate technologists who thrive
using a variety of tools to solve real world business problems. We're building
product with cutting-edge technologies such as React / React Native / Babel /
ES2017 - stage 0 / FlowType / Jest / GraphQL / RelayJS / Apollo Client / Rails
(ok not that cutting edge) / Elixir / Docker / more buzzwords techs (but
really we use all these technologies)

Quri is transforming retail execution by providing real-time, store-level
visibility into the performance of products and promotions in 150,000 retail
locations across 6,000 cities. Partners like Procter & Gamble, Heineken, Nest,
Unilever, Kraft, Nestle, Coke, Kimberly Clark and 200 other global companies
rely on us to unlock growth and increase the ROI of their $1 Trillion in trade
spend and new product introductions annually. Quri is powered by an innovative
combination of big data analytics fed through mobile technology used by our
on-demand retail workforce. Today, Quri is the market leader in Retail
Intelligence Technology providing the industry’s most innovative, easy-to-use
solution for transforming retail execution to drive ROI.

------
tsenart
OptioPay | Frontend UI Engineer, Backend Engineer, SRE, Security Engineer |
Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME

We're on a mission to create the most beneficial payout ecosystem in the world
and fundamentally change the way people receive money!

Have a look at our open positions and don't hesitate to reach out to me
directly: ts [at] optiopay.com

[https://www.optiopay.com/careers](https://www.optiopay.com/careers)

------
intelekshual
Homer Logistics | VP Operations Research, Software Engineer | New York, NY |
ONSITE

Help us revolutionize last-mile delivery in urban environments! We're building
a distributed delivery platform to support the hundreds of thousands of
deliveries that happen daily in NYC (and other cities). Our software is
running in stores around the city and is used to coordinate thousands of
deliveries across our fleet of couriers every day.

What we're looking for:

* VP of Operations Research - Scale up and manage a team of talented operations research experts while you lead the research, development and maintenance of the models and algorithms that we use every day for demand forecasting, scheduling, route optimization, etc. More info here: [https://angel.co/homer-logistics/jobs/47887](https://angel.co/homer-logistics/jobs/47887)

* Software Engineer - Use your experience across the stack to build new features, deploy new infrastructure and solve challenging integration problems. We use a lot of Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL and Angular, and are starting to use more Go, TypeScript and React.

Email me at robert (at) homerlogistics.com if you're interested in learning
more!

------
iagthrowaway
Insurance Australia Group (IAG) | DevOps/SRE | Sydney | FULL-TIME, ONSITE
[http://www.iag.com.au](http://www.iag.com.au)

A permanent role has opened up in our little skunkworks DevOps team inside the
IAG enterprise (think NRMA, CGU, SGIO, SGIC, Coles insurance etc.).

We build and run a lightweight PaaS used by a large number of IAG’s Agile
digital teams. The key technologies we use are Docker, Rancher, and
RightScale. We are multi-cloud between public AWS and private VMWare vCenters,
and operate many environments from the ground up using infrastructure as code
and automation. We help teams build and run their own apps, primarily in Java
or NodeJS, but as a team we favour writing our internal tooling using Golang.
We’ve migrated existing huge, awkward COTS deployments onto this PaaS as well
as helped build greenfield 12-factor apps from the ground up. Ancillary
technologies in play are: RedHat’s JBoss and Enterprise Linux; the Netflix OSS
stack; Spring Boot; the Elastic Stack; HAProxy; Nginx; Prometheus/Grafana;
Zipkin; Bamboo; goCD; Ansible.

Sorry - no visa or remote opportunities. Please reach out if interested.
Martin.Baillie@iag (domain in title)

------
robbomacrae
SoundHound | NLU Engineers & other roles | Santa Clara / San Francisco /
Toronto / Sacramento / Baltimore | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

I'm an NLU / Data Engineer at SH. We've just raised $75 Million from NVIDIA,
Samsung, KP and others to take on Amazon, Google in AI with our "Collective
AI" Houndify platform. Houndify has the world’s fastest speech recognition and
most sophisticated natural language understanding.

Things have come a long way since our leaked demo video took top spot on
Reddit a year ago!

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insane)
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
rob at (company name) dot com.

------
phelm
Pimloc | Deep Learning Researcher, Full Stack Developer | London, UK |
www.pimloc.com

Founded in 2016 and headquartered within the heart of London in Somerset
House, Pimloc Ltd is a machine learning company focussed on developing and
enabling private and personalised image management solutions. Pimloc has
successfully raised its first round of funding through its founders and UK
business angels. The founding team includes some of the world's foremost
thinkers in deep learning visual technology and computer vision application
development across a range of fields.

We are looking for someone to research and train new deep learning based
architectures and algorithms to improve our current solution as well as
develop new ideas for the next generation of personalised image search.

We are also looking for a full stack developer to help design and develop a
deep learning based AI image search system that can run on embedded devices as
well as being deployed in the cloud. We need someone who is enthusiastic about
all aspects of system design and code development whether it be programming
DSPs or developing cloud infrastructure.

Read the full descriptions at www.pimloc.com/jobs or email jobs@pimloc.com for
a chat.

------
cardine
Cortx | Software Engineer (Artificial Intelligence Focus) | Baltimore,
Maryland | Full Time, Onsite [http://cortx.com](http://cortx.com)

Cortx is a small, profitable, natural language processing startup looking to
hire a software engineer. You would be developing natural language processing
software that is able to intelligently read, understand, write, and proofread
text. Some applications of this technology include:

\- A newspaper comprised entirely of robot authors

\- A marketing consultant that uses AI to provide actionable advice to clients

\- A machine proofreader that automatically corrects bad grammar

Some tech we use: Scala, Python, Tensorflow

No artificial intelligence or machine learning experience is required - we
care far more about your software engineering abilities than any prior machine
learning experience. We will provide you with specific AI/ML training when you
start.

Our interview process involves a quick coding screen, a more intensive Skype
interview, and a final onsite interview.

You can see more info here
[http://cortx.com/careers/](http://cortx.com/careers/) or you can contact us
at jobsatcortxdotcom - make sure to mention that you found us on HN!

------
matm
Heap | Software Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE
[https://heapanalytics.com/jobs](https://heapanalytics.com/jobs)

Heap is building analytics infrastructure for web and mobile. Unlike other
tools, which require you to manually instrument code, Heap captures all user
actions automatically, and then lets you answer questions retroactively.
Instead of writing a bunch of new tracking code every time you want to answer
a question, the data is already in Heap waiting to be analyzed.

As an engineer at Heap, you will work on our in-house distributed system that
ingests billions of events a week and processes queries over 100s of terabytes
of data in seconds. To learn more about our distributed system, see our talks
at PGConf [1] or our recent blog post on how we index our data [2].

We have a small eng team made up of 13 engineers, nine in San Francisco, and
four scattered around the globe.

Our interview process consists of a one hour technical phone interview, a
three hour takehome problem, and a full day onsite in which you'll build a
fake-but-plausible Heap feature.

We enjoy talking to everyone who interviews, so please apply:
[https://heapanalytics.com/jobs](https://heapanalytics.com/jobs)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJLq3GV1Dyk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJLq3GV1Dyk)

[2] [https://blog.heapanalytics.com/running-10-million-
postgresql...](https://blog.heapanalytics.com/running-10-million-postgresql-
indexes-in-production/)

------
aturek
Convoy | Software Engineer | Seattle | Full-time, onsite,
[https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com)

We're optimizing the trucking and logistics industry; automating what is,
today, a $800B industry that still runs on fax machines and phone calls.
Currently backed by top tier investors. Read about us:

[https://news.greylock.com/our-investment-in-convoy-
changing-...](https://news.greylock.com/our-investment-in-convoy-changing-the-
logistics-game-and-inventing-the-future-of-trucking-d3a8bd991f46)

I'm employee #2, and I've been here since we were borrowing desks at a local
startup incubator. We've grown a lot since then, but we still have a tight-
knit, incredibly high-leverage engineering team. Even after two years, I still
love going to the office each morning. I get to work with the smartest folks
I've ever met, on software that is going to modernize a fundamental industry.
No company I've ever been at, including Amazon, has felt like I could have
this kind of impact.

We would love more engineers, up and down the stack, and anywhere on the
generalist <-> specialist spectrum. We use pretty cutting-edge tech (React,
React-Native for mobile, TypeScript + Node for backend), but we're a lot more
interested in engineering chops than any particular tech skills.

If you're in Seattle, reach out and grab coffee with me or one of our other
developers. This job’s been a wild ride, and it’s really only beginning!

Some, but not necessarily all, of our open jobs:
[http://jobs.convoy.com](http://jobs.convoy.com)

~~~
mae-hn
Hi, do you have an email address that I can reach you at?

------
morenoh149
Capsule Pharmacy | New York City, NY NYC | fulltime

[http://capsulecares.com](http://capsulecares.com)

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics. We are seeking a Software Engineer with a
generalist/fullstack orientation to join our development team in New York
City.

At Capsule you will:

\- Work at all levels of our stack. Key technologies: React, Swift,
Django/Python, Postgres, Go, Node

\- Influence architecture, tooling, process, and culture at a small but
growing engineering shop

\- Contribute daily to the product dialogue

\- Build things that meaningfully improve peoples’ wellbeing

You should have:

\- Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve written APIs and some
front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of Photoshop and have
coded in a functional language … the more the merrier)

\- Depth in one area that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written
a pubsub framework as a sideproject?)

\- Experience writing code as part of a (preferably large) team

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares)

------
jnaulty
Nuage Networks | DevOps Engineer | Full Time, Onsite | Mountain View, Raleigh,
Antwerp

As part of the infra team, you work in coordination with the main office in
California to :

\- maintain the build system of the Nuage Virtualized Services platform,
ensuring quality and consistency of the builds generated by our continuous
integration system

\- manage source code repositories and continuous integration overlook the
test infrastructure, where we simulate most of the major cloud environments
(VMware, KVM, Openstack, Cloudstack, Openshift, Kubernetes)

\- maintain and develop the core infrastructure of Nuage engineering,
provision and monitor servers, develop integration scripts written in Python
and Bash, and keep the whole environment secure

\- work with engineering leads to develop testing platforms and methodologies
in new areas of the Nuage platform

Skills & Requirements

\- good knowledge of systems administration and the Linux platform

\- you `git` it

\- experience in building software and continuous integration

\- knowledge of network protocols, virtualization and virtual

\- packet switching is a plus

\- coding skills: Python, bash

\- infra skills: Packer, Puppet, AWS, Libvirt, Jenkins

\- Ability to delve into pre-existing source code with little guidance and to
switch context rapidly is paramount

\- good communication skills, ability and willingness to assist people is key

Please e-mail: john.naulty at nuagenetworks.net

------
nahyunk
John Hancock Digital | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE
[https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital)
| [https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/)

Head of Engineering (Ruby on Rails) | Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails) |
Senior Designer

John Hancock Digital uses machine learning, mobile chat innovation and
automated money management to help millions of families better manage their
finances. Our team has the impact and excitement of a startup with the
resources and stability of a Fortune 500 company.

This is an exciting time for us, as we have completed a fully functional MVP,
and have now released a private beta while working with a world-class digital
design firm to refine key features before a public launch in 2017. Our work
involves complex integrations with leading aggregation and clearing providers
to enable real-time money movement, portfolio management and intelligent
financial guidance.

We are currently looking to grow our team and are looking for: \- Head of
Engineering (Ruby on Rails) - Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails) - Senior
Designer

Join us as we redefine what’s possible on mobile.

Find more information here [https://angel.co/john-hancock-
digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital) or
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/) Or
feel free to directly get in touch with me, Nahyun (Team Operations) here:
nahyun@johnhancockdigital.com. Let's chat!

------
DenisM
Seattle, WA, ONSITE ONLY

We're building a communication hub for manufacturers and retailers, so that
they can exchange all kinds of information related to the goods being traded.
This hub is gradually taking over all other communication methods such as
Excel/FTP/Email/Dropbox towards Cloud/Mobile. Having possession of the data
also allows for new products to be created, such as BI. We're aiming for scale
of tens of thousands to hundreds of thousands of manufacturers.

We're looking for a principal engineer, a prolific coder who also knows when
to slow down and go over things with a fine-tooth comb. It's an end-to-end
engineering job - from studying the current user workflow, to modeling the new
workflow, to creating new design and coordinating it with rest of the team, to
coding, and then to verifying that the new workflow lives up to its mission.

There is no shortage of work:

    
    
      - E-Commerce integration
      - EDI integration
      - Mobile development
      - Interaction design
      - Generating print material
      - Payment processing
      - User analytics (for our customers to track *their* customers)
      - Email campaign orchestration and tracking (ditto)
      - Data visualization (ditto)
      - Logging
      - C# business logic
      - Modern web front-end, greenfield, likely React or Vue.js
    

About us:

    
    
      - Opportunities: A huge area of responsibility. Pick two if you dare.
      - Family-friendly: Sane hours, generous vacations.
      - Benefits: Health.
      - Financial security: Enough pay so you don't have to worry about it.
      - A stake in success: Meaningful stock option grant. Really.
      - Profitable
    

Can you get things done? Please contact denis@amptab.com

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Data Engineer | London | ONSITE
[https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

Data is at the heart of everything Nested does - from our customer facing
automatic valuation model to the tools our team uses internally. We’re looking
for someone to help us develop the foundations we already have into world-
class data infrastructure capable of supporting production quality product
features. We’re also looking for someone who can play a central role in our
research and development programme to improve our data models on an ongoing
basis.

We believe in fewer, better people and you will join our small, extremely
talented London based team, backed by Europe's leading investors. We have
experience of founding successful start-ups like GoCardless and Songkick and
backgrounds from McKinsey and the Universities of Oxford and Cambridge.

We would love to hear from you if you’re interested! Please send your CV and a
link to anything else you think might be relevant to work@nested.com.

More info at
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/395002](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/395002)

------
dangoldin
TripleLift | Software Engineers | New York | ONSITE, REMOTE,
[http://triplelift.com/](http://triplelift.com/)

We're looking to hire for a variety of roles ranging from fullstack engineer
(PHP, Angular), to data engineer (Spark, Java) to a web server engineer (Lots
of Java + Netty), to a data scientist (Spark + streaming), to an SRE, to a QA.
We're exploring the idea of remote workers but are still figuring out how that
would work but my initial gut is that we would want someone to be fairly
experienced for us to go ahead with it.

A bit about the company: TripleLift is an adtech company specializing in
native advertising. We're trying to get publishers to move away from the idea
of commoditized banner ads so that they can focus on content first and
monetization later. We do this by giving them the ability to drop a JS tag
wherever they'd like an ad (typically in the main feed) and then rendering an
ad that matches the look and feel of their site. There are quite a few
technical challenges getting this to work at scale and I'd love to share more
so please reach out - dgoldin@triplelift.com

~~~
lordalex
Hi, I am looking for remote work. I recently started working with Angular and
PHP. I can commute to NY and stay in NY for a few days at a time if needed as
I live in Montreal and I have some family there.

Please reach me at lordalex@gmail.com if interested in an interview. Kind
regards.

+LA

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Orange County, California | Full time | Onsite
| [http://www.tribalscale.com/](http://www.tribalscale.com/)

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth. Some of the platforms and
environments that we have worked on and will be working on are: Mobile apps &
Web Services (iOS, Android, Smartwatches, Google Glass & Other Wearables,
Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Full Stack Web Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- UI/UX Designer

\- Enterprise Solutions Architect

\- Mobile QA

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
lvandeyar
Kipu Systems | Manager, Cloud Operations & IT| Miami, FL | Full-time ONSITE
[https://kipusystems.com](https://kipusystems.com)

About the Team - The Cloud Operations Team is responsible for the engineering
and maintenance of the cloud infrastructure which supports the Kipu Systems
SasS product. The Cloud Operations Team is also responsible for all corporate
IT services.

The Information Technology Team is responsible for all corporate IT services
and any computer related equipment that supports the business including
laptops, telecommunication devices, tablets, smartphones, printers, local area
networks, wide area networks, or any other related hardware or software.

About the Job - The Manager of Cloud Operations & IT is the leader of both
teams from a technical and personnel perspective. This is a full time position
based in our Downtown Miami office and you must be authorized to work in the
United States on a full-time basis for any employer.

[http://kipusystems.com/careers/#mgrcloudit](http://kipusystems.com/careers/#mgrcloudit)
Please email your resume to jobs (at) kipusystems.com

------
danielodio
Armory (YC W17) | Sr. Engineer | San Mateo, CA | Onsite, Fulltime
[http://go.armory.io/peek](http://go.armory.io/peek)

Armory's looking for employees #3 & #4, sr. engineers. Get in early to a
funded startup; influence the outcome.

We are a seed + YC funded, early stage (6 month old) startup with real paying
customers.

If you are a polyglot who loves startups then please apply at
[http://go.Armory.io/polyglot](http://go.Armory.io/polyglot) . You’ll never
talk to a recruiter, ever. We offer same day offers as your onsite interview
whenever possible.

Engineers at companies should be empowered to deploy their own code, in the
background, continuously, without downtime or errors. We are working on making
commercializing Spinnaker, an open source immutable infrastructure CD platform
from Netflix that enables blue/green deploys, canaries & rollbacks, so it
“just works” for the enterprise by injecting safety, velocity, intelligence,
auditing, and compliance.

Get a peek under the hood at
[http://go.Armory.io/peek](http://go.Armory.io/peek)

------
topstriker515
MightySignal | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://mightysignal.com](https://mightysignal.com)

MightySignal | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://mightysignal.com](https://mightysignal.com)

MightySignal unearths and analyzes hard to find data in the world of mobile,
and we're looking for engineers to join our growing team. Backend engineers
here are free to explore daily and work on a variety of problems including
reverse engineering, data discovery and analysis, and more. Frontend engineers
own the whole process of designing and building the interfaces for our
customers to absorb and make sense of our data. We're a small team and each
person has a major role in guiding the future of our infrastructure and
company. We're hoping to find people who share in our adventurous spirit.

For a small taste of what we do, check out our free iOS and Android SDK
reports: [https://mightysignal.com/top-ios-sdks](https://mightysignal.com/top-
ios-sdks)

If you're interested, please reach out to osman at mightysignal dot com

------
ethanjdiamond
98point6 | Mobile Software Engineer - iOS/Android | Seattle, WA |
[https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/)

98point6 is building the next generation of primary care by changing the
relationship between healthcare and technology. By uniting leading-edge data
science with Board Certified Physicians we are working to make primary care
more convenient, accessible, and affordable. As we grow, you will have room to
grow alongside us and impact the future of healthcare.

Your role and impact:

As a Mobile Software Engineer, you will collaborate with a small tight-knit
mobile team to help architect and develop out a mobile client to connect
patients with doctors in a streamlined, meaningful way. You will work with our
team of data-scientists, doctors and designers to create the best product we
can make; and you will be surrounded by people who are smart and passionate
about both our social and technical missions.

You can apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e...](https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e971adae)

~~~
maiquynhtruong
Are you also looking for intern?

------
zampano
AnyPerk | Senior DevOps Engineer, Frontend Engineer | SF |
[https://anyperk.com](https://anyperk.com)

AnyPerk helps customers build cultures of appreciation and recognition,
knowing that happier employees make for better business.

We're currently looking to hire for a few different roles (you can see all of
them here: [https://jobs.lever.co/anyperk](https://jobs.lever.co/anyperk)) but
we're particularly focused on filling our open Senior DevOps Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/anyperk/71a1e378-aec1-445a-85d3-3603fe...](https://jobs.lever.co/anyperk/71a1e378-aec1-445a-85d3-3603fe86e18c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)) and Frontend Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/anyperk/aba0d007-f8f1-4f5c-87c4-28259f...](https://jobs.lever.co/anyperk/aba0d007-f8f1-4f5c-87c4-28259f76fa2d?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)) positions.

If you have any questions about either role, please email me at mornellas at
anyperk.com :)

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Front-end Developer | London | ONSITE
[https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

We're looking for an experienced front-end developer to help us revolutionise
the way property is bought and sold. A first class user experience is key to
everything we do, and that's not possible without a rock solid front-end.
You'll work closely with our design and back-end development teams to deliver
a beautiful, modern, usable and maintainable web interface across our customer
facing application portfolio.

We believe in fewer, better people and you will join our small, extremely
talented London based team, backed by Europe's leading investors. We have
experience of founding successful start-ups like GoCardless and Songkick and
backgrounds from McKinsey and the Universities of Oxford and Cambridge.

We would love to hear from you if you’re interested! Please send your CV and a
link to anything else you think might be relevant to alistair@nested.com.

More info at
[https://nested.workable.com/j/1F4F50E119](https://nested.workable.com/j/1F4F50E119)

------
pmercey
Gilt Japan | UI/UX Engineer | Tokyo | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.gilt.jp](https://www.gilt.jp)

We are looking for a smart, devoted and motivated UI/UX Engineer to help us
provide a first class user experience to our many customers. The ideal
candidate loves to learn. She should stay in phase with the ever changing
landscape of Front-End technologies.

RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Design and build web and mobile applications in collaboration with product
managers, engineers, and visual designers \- Improve the user experience and
reinforce consistency across our existing platforms \- Maintain and improve
complex applications using modern frameworks (e.g Angular) \- Identify issues
and bottlenecks, fix bugs

REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS, SKILLS & EXPERIENCES

\- 1+ years of web application development experience \- Excellent
understanding of HTML/CSS/Javascript \- Ability to write modular, testable
code

Recruitment process: online Javascript test, phone interview, project
submission, onsite/remote interviews x2

More details:
[https://www.gilt.jp/info/company/careers](https://www.gilt.jp/info/company/careers)

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Santa Monica (Los Angeles area) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management. We’re at the forefront of
making it simple for clinicians to run and grow their practices. We’ve built
the highest-rated practice management software and we’re on track to become
the most-used product in our industry.

We are looking for a passionate, motivated and skilled (senior) Full Stack
engineer (Ruby on Rails/Ember.JS) and a mid-level to senior front-end engineer
(Excellent HTML5/CSS3 and Ember.JS/ReactJS) to make an impact in the health
care industry. We value delivering a great customer experience,
clean/maintainable code, automated testing and code reviews.

You can find out more here
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/)

Our stack includes Ruby Rails, EmberJS, MySQL, Postgres, Redis, Sidekiq,
Elasticsearch, Chef If you have any questions or you are interested - Please
reach out to me (CTO) ralph@simplepractice.com

------
EllaGorev
Nulogy | Toronto, Canada | Apprenticeship| Link Apprenticeship for Women-
identified Developers | see.nulogy.com/apprenticeship/|

We are looking for two woman-identified developers to join our team as
apprentices! Link is a paid three month developer apprenticeship which
transitions into a full-time role upon successful completion of the program.
You will be partnered with technical mentors to strengthen your programming
fundamentals, beginning with the core agile technical practices, and then
moving on to applying them in our production codebase.

The Link Apprenticeship is for women who are early-stage developers and are
looking to ground their existing knowledge in strong technical practices.
Whether you are a new graduate, have worked as a developer for several years
or are self-taught, your skills are valued and we’d like to hear from you!

Beyond experience or education we’re looking if you:

-Display a pattern of continuous growth in your personal or professional life

-Have taken ownership over your own learning

-Can break down complex problems and communicate them clearly

-Are curious and guided by a growth-mindset

Read this blog post to learn more: [https://medium.com/nulogy/nulogys-link-
apprenticeship-progra...](https://medium.com/nulogy/nulogys-link-
apprenticeship-program-launches-for-women-d5299a4c7011#.y7uf4g983)

APPLY HERE: [http://nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/me45KRgipV/Link-
Apprentic...](http://nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/me45KRgipV/Link-
Apprenticeship-For-Womanidentified-Developers)

------
weisen
New eCommerce business | Business partner | US-resident only | REMOTE

I am looking for a business partner responsible for non-technical side of
running an almost automated e-commerce system for selling on Amazon. Your role
would be in identifying suitable suppliers (competitive pricing &
automatable), building and developing business relationships and handling
customer issues. This usually takes 15-60 minutes/day and a regular routine is
a must. We can start with 1-2 suppliers I know already.

Company must be incorporated in Delaware or Nevada, preferably as LLC. Initial
required capital share $1-2k, up to 50% company share for you (ownership &
profit share), depending on your initial capital share. Company gets a license
to my own software, state of art data transformation and repricing used in
other companies. The idea is to have a passive income stream with minimum
work/attention needed. I already bootstrapped a few profitable companies this
way and have time for creating 1-2 additional ones. I expect company to be
profitable within 3-4 months with regular monthly expenses <$50.

I am based in Germany and look for a US-resident to run a company with me
during US working hours. I'll do the whole tech side, you'd do complete
business side. Some of my partners got substantial promotions in their main
jobs for skills they learned running a real business with me.

I am looking at automating most of customer or even supplier interaction in
the future.

The business is as described; it's unlikely you'd get an access to my time as
a "rock-star programmer" as I have plenty of other interesting projects to
work on.

If you are interested, contact me on weisen (at) tutamail.com

------
kanny96
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2016 Innovation of the Year EdTech Winner
      2016-2020 Leading vendor for exponentially growing AI market in education - Technavio
      2016 An example of a futuristic AI technology transforming Education today - Consortium of School Networking
    

Cognii is a leading provider of Artificial Intelligence technology to
Education industry. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant improves students
learning, teachers' productivity, and scalability of high quality education.
Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in
the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Research Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - linguistically process text corpora
      - information extraction
    

2\. Full Stack Developer

    
    
      - Front End web/app design
      - Back-end development
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails based scalable architecture
      - DevOps experience a plus
    

Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com

~~~
jacquelineo
Could you provide more information as to the difference in needed
qualifications for the Junior and Senior AI and NLP Research Engineer
positions? Thanks!

------
agerwick
Librato | Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada| Instrumentation Agent Team -
Node.js Senior Developer | Full-time / Onsite |
[http://solarwinds.jobs/vancouver-bc/instrumentation-agent-
te...](http://solarwinds.jobs/vancouver-bc/instrumentation-agent-team-nodejs-
senior-developer/26E445023274455D9F59E99345B1D8FF/job/)

 _Responsibilities:

Develop low-overhead instrumentation to gather performance data from critical
application infrastructure

Optimize system agent behavior for memory, network, and processor utilization

Ensure high quality components through good development practices, including
design and peer code reviews, and unit testing.

Write robust, readable code that will run on thousands of customer machines

Champion and stay ahead of the constantly evolving Node.js landscape

_Qualifications:

Deep understanding of Node.js internals, including code profiling techniques

Detailed knowledge of the Node.js web ecosystem, understanding how the most
popular libraries are used

Solid understanding the javascript concurrency model

Experience writing performant web applications in at least two server-side
languages

B.Sc. in Engineering or Computer Science or equivalent education

Minimum 4 years experience developing software in a commercial environment

Excellent communication skills with a passion for sharing new ideas in a
dynamic environment

 __If interested please apply directly or email me at
ashley.gerwick@solarwinds.com and reference this posting!

------
illeto
Charlie Finance | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.hicharlie.co](https://www.hicharlie.co)

Charlie is a free, text-based AI that is here to automate everything in
personal finance that can be automated and to radically simplify the rest. We
are using Artificial Intelligence, Machine Learning and NLP to help everyday
people manage all of their everyday finances. We are very well funded, our
engagement is extraordinarily strong, and our user base is growing rapidly.

We’re looking for a curious, relentless Software Engineer who cares about
everyday people to join our team in San Francisco as employee #5. We have the
freedom and the runway to build together A.I. that will improve the financial
health of millions.

Interview Process: Couple of phone calls and an onsite interview. We’ll ask
you normal interview questions, but as we are still a very small team, we will
also spend just as much time learning about what kind of person you are and
how you’ll help us define this company and culture.

Learn more and drop us a line at
[http://bit.ly/2ltHFKh](http://bit.ly/2ltHFKh)

------
crueoj
Zoomi Inc. | Multiple | Nashua, NH and REMOTE |
[http://zoomiinc.com/careers/](http://zoomiinc.com/careers/)

Everyone has their own unique learning style. So why don’t corporate training
programs typically take this into account? One-size-fits-all training modules
are not an effective way to train employees.

To prove training success, learning leaders must measure and track employee
results. Demonstrating learning effectiveness and measuring success is about
more than quiz and test results, satisfaction surveys and the number of
courses completed.

Using Zoomi, companies can maximize training efforts through increased
completion rates, improved course effectiveness, reduced training costs,
increased employee productivity and improved learner engagement.

Zoomi’s analytics will help your company demonstrate the correlation between
training performance and business outcomes, making employee training an
integral part of the business strategy, rather than a cost center factored
into the annual budget.

Zoomi is hiring for several positions on our engineering and research teams.
Come join our team and change the way the world learns.

------
CatCastle13
Robinhood | Engineering & Design Roles | Palo, Alto CA | Full-Time | Onsite

About Robinhood:

Robinhood is the world’s leading commission-free brokerage application. With
an organically grown user-base of over 1M and $30B in transactions since our
2015 launch, we are the fastest growing brokerage in history. Through
exceptionally engineered systems and award-winning design, Robinhood
democratizes access to the financial markets and simplifies trading for the
99%.

Open Roles:

Sr. Django/Python Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217581#.WLchVRIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217581#.WLchVRIrJ0s)

Sr. DevOps Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217596#.WLchsxIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217596#.WLchsxIrJ0s)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914#.WLch9hIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914#.WLch9hIrJ0s)

Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/253565#.WLciBBIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/253565#.WLciBBIrJ0s)

Senior Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/206586#.WLciRhIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/206586#.WLciRhIrJ0s)

Questions? Reach out to cate@robinhood.com

------
stephen_gordon
Criteria Corp | Full Stack Web Developer, Database and Software Developer |
Los Angeles | Full-Time ONSITE
[https://www.criteriacorp.com/](https://www.criteriacorp.com/)

Criteria is a leading provider of web-based pre-employment testing services.
Our testing software, HireSelect, is an SaaS (software as a service) solution
that enables organizations to better manage their most important asset — their
human capital. We were founded in 2006 and are one of the fastest growing
companies in the talent management sector. We have over 2,000 customers in all
50 states and 18 countries internationally. We're looking for a smart and
talented people to join our small, but growing team. We have some exciting
projects coming up on our Roadmap!

Full Stack Web Developer - We need someone to help us turn ideas and sketches
into user-friendly and powerful tools for our customers. We’re currently in
the early stages of some major product initiatives, so you’ll be expected to
jump right in and contribute from Day 1.
[https://www.criteriacorp.com/company/full_stack_developer.ph...](https://www.criteriacorp.com/company/full_stack_developer.php)

Database and Software Developer – We are looking for someone to help us evolve
our schema, design an archiving strategy, and fine-tune some troublesome
queries to ensure optimal performance for all our customers. We’re currently
in the early stages of developing an API-centric architecture, so you’ll be
expected to jump right in and contribute from Day 1.
[https://www.criteriacorp.com/company/database_developer.php](https://www.criteriacorp.com/company/database_developer.php)

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Back-end Developer | London | ONSITE
[https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

We are an ambitious new company started by founders of GoCardless and Songkick
and backed by some of the world's leading investors and entrepreneurs. We
believe in the value of fewer, better people and are looking for a skilled
engineer to join our small, extremely talented and product-oriented London
based team.

On a day-to-day basis you will: - Develop the core consumer facing product,
which currently uses Ruby, Python and JavaScript. This will require rapid,
agile iteration based on customer feedback and metrics. - Develop tools to
support our internal operations team. - Work closely with our designer to
implement a high quality, modern front end experience.

We would love to hear from you if you’re interested! Please send your CV and a
link to anything else you think might be relevant, such as your personal
website or GitHub profile, to work@nested.com.

More info at
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/403118](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/403118)

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris - Palo
Alto | ONSITE |Software Development Engineer (VISA sponsorship for Paris)

Your mission:

• Build systems that make the best decision in 50ms, half a million times per
second. Across three continents and six datacenters, 24/7.

• Find the signal hidden in tens of TB of data, in one hour, using over a
thousand nodes on our Hadoop cluster. And constantly keep getting better at it
while measuring the impact on our business.

• Get stuff done. A problem partially solved today is better than a perfect
solution next year. Have an idea during the night ? Code it in the morning,
push it at noon, test it in the afternoon and deploy it the next morning.

• High stakes, high rewards: 1% increase in performance may yield millions for
the company. But if a single bug goes through, the Internet goes down (we’re
only half joking).

• Develop open source projects. Because we are working at the forefront of
technology, we are dealing with problems that few have faced. We’re big users
of open source, and we’d like to give back to the community.

Feel free to drop me a line for a chat =) n.rassam[at]criteo.com

------
leocassarani
Geckoboard | Back-end/Front-End Developers | London, UK | VISA, ON SITE (but
some WFH is not a problem)

Thousands of businesses use Geckoboard to build TV Dashboards that help drive
growth and focus teams, by taking the complexity out of connecting their data
and understanding it at a glance. Some of our customers include Airbnb, Slack,
Netflix and Skyscanner.

We have a lot of interesting, creative work ahead and are looking for curious
problem solvers to reimagine how our customers get their data into Geckoboard.
You'll be joining a friendly team with great people in an environment with
empowered developers, flexible working conditions, and a focus on skill
development.

We are heavy users of Go on the back-end, alongside some Ruby services. On the
front-end, we've been using React (and, more recently, Redux) for 2+ years,
but a lot of us have learned it on the job so you don't need professional
experience with it.

If you share our interest in distributed systems, databases, and data
visualisation, we have plenty of fun problems for you to work on :)

Here are all our job listings:

* Back-end: [https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-155708-backend-develo...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-155708-backend-developer) * Front-end: [https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-26828-front-end-devel...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-26828-front-end-developer) * Product Designer: [https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-155693-product-design...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-155693-product-designer)

------
greendude29
Al Jazeera Digital - Platforms Team | Mostly San Francisco | Full-time

Well, inventing the future of news media isn't easy and we need you to work
with us. Al Jazeera Digital is pretty simple: we're international, operating
in three languages - English, Arabic and Spanish - and we want to tell
compelling stories in innovative ways in a media landscape that is constantly
changing. At Al Jazeera Digital, you not only get to work in our coffee-
factory-turned-office building with journalists from around the world but you
get the creative freedom to tell the stories that matter - to you and to the
world.

We need engineers because the world of content is complex - we're growing
rapidly and are looking to bring on great engineers to solve problems of rich
APIs, Machine Learning, Recommendation Engines, CMSes, microservices, QA,
DevOps and automation that power a world class organization. We also have
short term opportunities for cloud networking engineers, technical writers,
agile coaches, product management associates (Doha), service desk engineer;
rollout (Doha)

Email bhatnagara @ aljazeera.net and mention that you're coming in from HN.

------
SteffenEnni
FR8Star | Oakland, CA | ONSITE | Senior/Principal Full Stack Engineer and
Senior UI/UX Engineer | Full-time

Hi, I'm Steffen Enni, CTO at FR8 Revolution Inc a Volkswagen backed Series A
company. We’re providing the $700B truck freight industry with a new and
powerful way to help fleets fill their trucks, shippers track loads in real-
time and drivers gain some control over their lives and careers. We're hiring
experienced front end / full-stack / back end engineers to help build our
product vision.

Our front-end stack is React, MobX, Material-UI, Jest+Enzyme on top of an api
layer using Swagger/Node.js in front of a set of micro services built with
Dropwizard, Java, Docker, Mongo and SQL. (See more on
[http://stackshare.io/fr8-revolution/fr8-revolution](http://stackshare.io/fr8-revolution/fr8-revolution))

For more information have a look at our job openings at
[http://fr8-revolution.breezy.hr/](http://fr8-revolution.breezy.hr/).
Interested? Feel free to reach out to our Recruiter: julia@fr8star.com

------
numbsafari
Bainbridge Health | Developer, QA, SRE | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Fulltime
| [http://bainbridgehealth.com](http://bainbridgehealth.com)

A spinout of the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP), Bainbridge Health
is making the hospital a safer place for patients. We are building a data
analytics and clinical intelligence system for hospital medication safety
management. We are integrating transactional data from the multiple devices
and systems involved in the medication ordering, preparation, supply chain,
and administration pipeline, turning siloed data into actionable insight and
preventing errors before they ever reach patients.

Our stack: Python, Go, React, Kubernetes, BigQuery, GCP. You'll be getting in
early, so you'll have a chance to help shape and grow all of this.

Our office is in Center City Philly, convenient to transit and all the good
things a major city can offer.

You can apply via our careers page,
[http://www.bainbridgehealth.com/careers](http://www.bainbridgehealth.com/careers),
or by emailing me using the address in my profile.

------
ciavarro
RCMP in BC | Lead Full Stack Developer | Metro Vancouver, Canada | ONSITE |

The RCMP in BC is utilizing technology to make communities safer. Have you
ever had something stolen and thought there should be a way to report this to
the police via the internet? The RCMP in BC is embarking on a project to
provide that very capability. As a developer, join our dedicated project team
to create an online crime reporting solution that will be used by British
Columbians to report minor incidents to police. The team will be based out of
Surrey, BC, in a new LEED certified building with fitness, shower, bike
storage facilities, and easy access by transit.

You will:

\- Architect solution using Azure PaaS

\- Develop web components throughout the development lifecycle, from UX to
technical implementation and deployment

\- Create wireframes and prototypes to quickly validate requirements

\- Analyze and resolve problems by presenting clear recommendations/solutions

\- Work and collaborate in a small team

You have:

\- Ability to use HTML, CSS, and JavaScript to create a great user experiences

\- Proven experience in the ASP.NET environment

\- Ability to write complex queries using SQL

\- Excellent communication skills

\- Excellent time management skills

Questions, please contact Stacey Williams at stacey.williams[AT]rcmp-
grc.gc.ca.

Apply at: [https://emploisfp-psjobs.cfp-psc.gc.ca/psrs-
srfp/applicant/p...](https://emploisfp-psjobs.cfp-psc.gc.ca/psrs-
srfp/applicant/page1800?poster=1017759)

------
misterballs
Fillr | Senior JavaScript and Mobile Engineer | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.fillr.com](https://www.fillr.com)

Fillr is the world's most accurate autofill (it's actually true, we've
benchmarked!). We provide autofill as a service to browser vendors and apps
looking to boost their stickiness and conversion rates.

Our stack covers a heap of JavaScript in a bunch of flavours, desktop browser
extensions, iOS and Android apps, mobile SDKs, machine learning, automation,
and much more.

We are looking for a Senior Engineer who is a genuine problem solver across a
range of technologies on the front-end and backend. If you have demonstrable
expertise in our JS/Android/iOS stack over a number of years you are the
person we are looking for.

Fillr is backed by some of the biggest names in venture capital in the Asia
region and are partnering with some of the biggest businesses, so now is a
great time to get on board and join the Fillr family.

If you have the verified skills and want to work on a product that is actually
the best at it's job in the world alongside a bunch of really nice people in
cosmopolitan Prahan, you should apply! Email your CV to talent@fillr.com.

Must haves:

    
    
      - JavaScript/TypeScript/CoffeeScript, ReactJS, Node
      - Java + Android SDK
      or 
      - Objective C/Swift + iOS SDK 
    

Nice to Haves:

    
    
      +++ Chrome Extensions/Web Extensions 
      ++ Machine Learning and Natural Language Processing 
      + Computer Science or engineering degree or a good theoretical foundation for elegant problem solving 
      + DevOps/AWS expertise

------
sl4yt1m3
Teachers Pay Teachers | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers | NYC
(New York City) | Full-Time

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)). Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless
Development ([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fear-of-
breaking-things.html)), curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

We're currently running our infrastructure on AWS with a combination of
terraform and chef to manage our servers. The tiers of our application are
built with AWS Aurora, Elixir, and React.

If you want to learn more about us, check us out on The Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/](https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/).

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
recruiting@teacherspayteachers.com or check out our careers page
([https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)).

~~~
pmrom
Would you be open to candidates would require an H1-B transfer?

------
rivetingcarp
Palo Alto Networks | Santa Clara | Product Manager | Full-Time | On-Site Palo
Alto Networks is expanding the product management team responsible for our
malware detection and prevention product, WildFire. I’m looking to work with
someone who has a background in Cybersecurity/threat research who can
collaborate with our researchers and engineers to identify, and design the
future of malware detection and prevention within WildFire. This is a great
opportunity for an engineer or researcher looking to transition into product
management -- we aren't focused on KPIs, GTM, or other MBA acronyms or
marketing buzzwords. Prior PM experience not required. Knowledge in the
following areas is expected: - Technical implementations of application and
user level attacks (Malware & Exploits) - How the different pieces of an OS
interact (e.g. User Space and Kernel Space) - Malware analysis techniques -
Designing methods to detect and/or prevent malware Travel – As little or as
much as you make of it email available in my profile

Note: No International Visas such as H1B will be provided with this position.

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) |
[https://www.amplitude.com](https://www.amplitude.com) | ONSITE

We help companies build the best products by providing analytics for
understanding user behavior. We believe that the future of product development
is in smart, fast, and easy-to-use analytics, not the complex data science
stacks or surface-level vanity metrics of today. We're a 60-person company (15
engineers), and we raised our Series B earlier this year. We've gotten
incredible traction helping customers like Venmo, Udacity, Square, Intuit,
Microsoft, Postmates, and Square Enix change the way they build products.

We have many open positions that can be found here (we're growing fast!):
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers). In
particular, we're looking to grow out the engineering team with the following
positions:

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior DevOps Engineer

* Senior Frontend Engineer

Our tech stack consists of Java, Python, Redis, Kafka, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Docker, SaltStack on the backend and JavaScript, React, Flux,
Highcharts, d3 on the frontend. We've got a number of extremely challenging
technical problems to solve thanks to being in the analytics space, and we're
looking for talented people who are passionate about the intersection of
technology and product to help us take the next step.

If this sounds interesting to you, please reach out to us at
careers@amplitude.com or apply directly through
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers).

~~~
mmt
Is the DevOps position not yet posted or did it get filled already?

~~~
paladin314159
It should be there!
[https://jobs.lever.co/amplitude/c40e24a6-1452-4c5c-9e95-7dc2...](https://jobs.lever.co/amplitude/c40e24a6-1452-4c5c-9e95-7dc2e2f49138)

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale FL, Atlanta GA, Toronto CA | Onsite/Remote
|
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

    
    
         - Data Architect
    
         - Software Engineers (Java, C#, Golang, Python), 
    
         - Software Test Engineers, and more.
    

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2016 today. Here is a link to our Java Software Engineer role
we have available, but feel free to check out the other opportunities on our
site as well!
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/usg1006/JobBoard/dfc53730-57d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/usg1006/JobBoard/dfc53730-57d1-3460-336f-ddafabd108f3/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=76aedd19-d01b-4671-8805-30a17bc877a4)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
robjstanley
WeFarm | Data Analyst | London, UK | ONSITE

Love interesting and complicated data? Want to work for a multi-award winning
agtech startup? WeFarm are looking for a Data Analyst (R, SQL) to join us in
London. (An interest in Clojure/ClojureScript would be hugely beneficial.)

WeFarm is a free peer-to-peer service that enables farmers to share crop and
livestock-saving information via SMS, without the internet, and without having
to leave their farm. Farmers can ask questions about pressing agricultural
issues and receive crowd-sourced answers from other farmers around the world
within minutes. For instance, small-scale farmers can learn how to improve
crop yield or how to start a micro-business, enabling them to increase
household income. With 90% of smallholder farmers now able to access a basic
mobile phone, WeFarm’s goal is to connect millions of farmers around the world
to the information they require.

Check out [http://wefarm.org/data-analyst/](http://wefarm.org/data-analyst/)
for more information and get in touch with me directly if you've got any
questions.

------
Evan-Purkhiser
Crunchyroll / Ellation | Operations & Engineering Roles | SF | ONSITE
[http://crunchyroll.com/jobs](http://crunchyroll.com/jobs)

Crunchyroll is already the premier video-on-demand service connecting anime
fans with the content they love. Now we're bringing content to other
passionate fanbases with our new Ellation Technology Platform. We are looking
for more world-class engineers to help us build services that scale to serve
millions of users across the globe and offer rock-solid reliability to our
content partners.

Open Roles:

Sr. DevOps Engineer:
[http://www.crunchyroll.com/jobs/596124/detail](http://www.crunchyroll.com/jobs/596124/detail)

Sr. Software Engineer:
[http://www.crunchyroll.com/jobs/602862/detail](http://www.crunchyroll.com/jobs/602862/detail)

Sr. Infrastructure Manager:
[http://www.crunchyroll.com/jobs/596109/detail](http://www.crunchyroll.com/jobs/596109/detail)

------
shabonkerz
Metromile | Senior Frontend Engineer | SF | ONSITE
[https://www.metromile.com](https://www.metromile.com)

About Metromile:

Metromile is a start-up that is disrupting the $185 billion car insurance
market by offering an entirely new model where the monthly bill is based on
miles driven, paired with a smart driving app. Our product marries engineering
and data science to deliver mobile technology, automotive telematics, and
data-driven applications to make a car's data accessible and useful to modern
drivers, including street sweeping alerts, trip stats, decoded check-engine
lights, and car location. We aim to make car ownership as simple and
affordable as it can be.

What we're looking for:

\- 4-6+ years of hands-on development experience working on consumer-facing
products

\- 4+ years working with JavaScript, HTML, & CSS

\- Experience with Angular, or any MV* or component-based frameworks

Technologies: \- CoffeeScript, Gulp, Sass, and Angular(1.3, 1.5, and soon
migrating to 2.0+ w/ TypeScript).

Joel Test Score: 11/12

Funding: $205.5M since 2011

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/2dntly1](http://grnh.se/2dntly1)

Questions? Drop me a line at arudick at metromile.com

------
quadrature
Shopify | Canada (Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, San Francisco, Ireland,
Australia, New Zealand) | Full-time, Internships | Onsite | Remote | VISA

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. We build solutions that empower merchants at every step of their
journey. Our product help merchants who are just starting as well as
established brands that need a solution that can scale with their traffic.
We're always working on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to
reach their audience and help them make data driven decisions. Shopify is
built in Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of Docker, Golang, Python,
Mysql, Kafka, HDFS and Apache Spark. If you're interested in building tools
that empower Entrepreneurs come take a look at who we are and what we're doing
[https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)
[https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify).

~~~
hauget
Hey guys. Was not aware you sponsored visas. Are the visa sponsorships for
Canada or elsewhere? Cheers!

------
gabriellep
Gravity Brands | Data Engineer, Microservices Architect, Marketing Automation
Engineer, Director of Engineering, Developers | Los Angeles (DTLA) | Onsite
[http://www.gravitybrands.com/](http://www.gravitybrands.com/)

Gravity Brands is a (profitable!) marketing startup focused on using data to
build great in-house products, currently in the bath and body industry. All of
our founders are highly involved in the company and our wholly owned
manufacturing chain is right down the street from our corporate office, so we
have access to change things up as our consumer data tells us to.

Our tech team is small right now - our CEO is still an individual contributor
+ two devs + a data analyst so, for now, most of our positions are expert
level requiring 5+ years of experience or more. We're excited to be in final
offer stages with a few folks we found on here last month and really excited
to see some more HN candidates! (PS, Hi friends!)

Check out the jobs (on our site above) and email me with Hacker News in the
subject and I will get back to you! Gabrielle (@) gravitybrands.com.

Cheers folks!

------
lvanderwoude
Faithlife | Software Developer (C#, JavaScript, Java) | Phoenix | Onsite,
full-time

Faithlife uses technology to help the church grow in the light of the Bible.
We produce Logos Bible Software, Faithlife Groups, Proclaim Church
Presentation Software, Faithlife TV video streaming, and more. We develop
using C#, JavaScript, C++, Objective-C and Java using .NET, Node.js, MySQL,
Elasticsearch and React for web, Windows, macOS, iOS and Android.

Faithlife is hiring software engineers for a variety of roles across our
products. You will be responsible for planning and completing the
implementation of new software features and for the health and functioning of
production applications. Depending on the team we place you on, this could
require being on call for website or services.

This is a full-time position at our office in Tempe, AZ. Please email your
résumé, GitHub profile, StackOverflow profile and other contact information to
devjobs@faithlife.com.

Check out our site for more info:
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/softwaredeveloper](https://faithlife.com/jobs/softwaredeveloper)

~~~
lvanderwoude
Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
dtwhitney
PINATA | Senior Frontend and Backend Engineers | New York, NY | ONSITE

PINATA

We're building a marketplace for field marketing. What's that? Ever notice the
people working a booth at Comic Con, or demoing an app at SXSW, or pouring a
sample of whisky, and wonder, "what is that job and how did they get it?" That
job is "field marketing", and how they got it: craigslist.

Almost a third of all marketing dollars go into field marketing, and it's
managed with broken spreadsheets and scribbled down phone numbers. We're
fixing it. We launched only a few months ago and just signed some major
Fortune 500 clients. We push them live in a few weeks, and we've just finished
raising our seed round. The runway looks great, and our team has a lot of
experience in this field. It's a great time to join!

TECHNOLOGY

We like Facebook's OSS. It's well grounded in solid computer science
fundamentals, and we feel those qualities will allow their frameworks to
persist longer than most, so we're happily using React / React Native, GraphQL
and Relay.

We also like the impact functional programming is having on JavaScript, and
very happy to have Facebook's Flow for static type annotations. We're over-
the-moon with ES6 (or whatever you want to call it) and looking forward to the
new stuff in ES2017.

We like functional programming. We also like type systems. We're not quite
advocates for Haskell, but we see it becoming more viable with each passing
year, and while we wait for its eventual viability we're quite happy with
Scala.

Our GraphQL API is backed by Scala, and we've bought into the ethos that
GraphQL subtly preaches: CQRS/EventSourcing. We've built this largely with the
Typelevel stack (cats/fs2/http4s/circe/eff/shapeless/doobie), and it's running
on top of AWS Lambda and Kinesis.

CULTURE

We all attend and run meetups, organize conferences
([http://www.nescala.org/](http://www.nescala.org/)) and read lots of papers,
so this intellectual churn is constant within our tech community, and we are
constantly looking for new people to bring something we haven't seen before.

INTERESTED?

Send me an email at dustin@gopinata.com

------
manicminer
Room Key | Software Engineer (Clojure) | Charlottesville, VA |
[https://www.roomkey.com/careers.html](https://www.roomkey.com/careers.html)

Room Key is looking for a software engineer with strong server-side web
development experience - preferably with the Clojure programming language - to
join our backend web development team in Charlottesville, Virginia.

Solve interesting problems! At scale! Using Clojure! Room Key's website
regularly handles over 500,000 unique visitors per day.

Ideally you have: \- Phenomenal testing principles (and perseverance), incl.
perhaps a grounding in basic stats \- Excellent communication and
collaboration skills \- Willingness to fulfill multiple roles \- BS in
Computer Science (but equivalent real-world experience is even better) \-
Experience with Clojure or other functional programming languages \-
Experience with several database types: object stores (redis), relational
(postgres). Experience with Datomic a big plus. \- Experience with JVM-hosted
development \- Experience with Amazon Web Services (the more the better) and
Kafka \- Experience with GIS and spatial analysis \- 5+ years professional web
experience \- Experience with service oriented architectures \- Demonstrated
interest/experience in high performance, scalable systems \- Enthusiasm, team-
contributor mindset and obsessive attention to detail

Don't be shy! If you are enthusiastic but only have a subset of our ideal
qualifications, we still want to hear from you.

Please note: No remote work is available and we cannot sponsor visas for
overseas applicants.

Visit
[https://www.roomkey.com/careers.html](https://www.roomkey.com/careers.html)
for full details.

------
tlex
1&1 | Systems Engineer / Linux Guru | Karlsruhe, Germany |
[http://jobs.1und1.de/joboffer/2289/linux-system-
administrato...](http://jobs.1und1.de/joboffer/2289/linux-system-
administrator-mf/)

THE coolest job opportunity at 1&1 Mail & Media Germany! The company
headquarters are located in the south of Germany (Karlsruhe city), exquisitely
positioned for all of you road trip lovers and travel enthusiasts (France,
Switzerland, Luxembourg, Italy and Austria just a few hours away by car).

The position opening is within a kick-ass team of young and dynamic experts.

Requirements:

\- You have a long-standing love affair with Linux and Puppet;

\- You like to treat your Linux and Puppet to Kubernetes and Docker on the
regular;

\- You are a regular Harry Potter with Python (Go will do too) and BASH is not
a cry for violence in your book;

\- You’ve read and could replicate all of this without the use of a
dictionary;

\- You can sing along to at least a Rammstein chorus (preferable, but
optional).

Oh, and attractive salary and benefits, plus relocation package! Booyah!

Make Oktoberfest a year-round affair and click the link for details and to
submit your application.

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York |
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/) | Onsite |
90-140k + equity

The Farmer's Dog is a VC backed direct-to-consumer pet food company. We're
building a subscription based e-commerce platform to support and manage custom
subscriptions and food production. We've been cashflow positive from day 1 and
are growing faster than expected.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
development. We've built an e-commerce platform from ground up. It consists of
2 isomorphic Redux apps backed by a shared NodeJS API. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from predictive analysis to optimizing
fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing backend
code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux), node,
postgres, docker and aws.

If this sounds like you reach out at info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
hectormalot
IPsoft | Cognitive Implementation Engineer | New York, Austin, Amsterdam,
Frankfurt, London | ONSITE

We're looking for implementation engineers to help implement our cognitive
solution - Amelia - at our clients. Amelia is already helping various
companies improve their customer and employee contacts at for example SEB bank
and the Enfield Council in London. We're rapidly growing our team to keep up
with all our new clients.

As a CIE, you will configure Amelia's cognitive modules such as intent
recognition, business processes and back end integrations, while working
closely with our clients to make sure we exceed their expectations.

Ideal candidates have a good sense of scripting in either groovy, JavaScript,
or python. You're interested in cognitive technologies, and are comfortable to
work directly with clients.

We offer you an exciting environment with cutting edge technologies, and the
ability to grow quickly as our organisation grows as well.

For more information please reach out to Dennis.dereus (@) IPsoft.com. Due to
the large amount of undirected applications, applications without a motivation
might not receive a response.

------
3dhubsamsterdam
3D Hubs | Python Engineer (web), Senior Front-End Engineer (js), Data
Engineer, Product Manager, UX Designer | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | Full-
time

At 3D Hubs we are doing something that has never been done before;
decentralising manufacturing by connecting people who want to 3D print to the
people owning the machines. Today, 3D Hubs provides over 1 billion people
access to a 3D printer within 10 miles of their home, that's almost 15% of the
world population.

Being an engineer in the 3D Hubs team means having a direct impact and
pioneering on the core engine that makes our platform unique as an online 3D
printing solution for engineers around the globe.

We have a straight forward, standard recruiting process, with remote and on-
site interviews at our offices in Amsterdam.

If you are an engineer at heart, a maker/builder that likes to pioneer and
prototype in a fast paced, fast iterations environment, then we would love to
hear from you.

Have a look at our open roles
([https://www.3dhubs.com/jobs](https://www.3dhubs.com/jobs)) and think if you
want to join the 3D printing revolution.

------
evanwillms
Blue Mesa Health | Software Developer | Vancouver, Canada or Remote | Full
Time | REMOTE,
[http://www.bluemesahealth.com/](http://www.bluemesahealth.com/)

Blue Mesa Health is preventing type 2 diabetes by delivering a behavioral
intervention program that helps at-risk individuals add healthier decisions
and habits into their every day life. This is on the forefront of the digital
therapeutics space with a clinically grounded program that's already showing
strong results.

Our product team supports the human relationship between program participants
and their dedicated health coach. Projects include:

* a multi-platform smartphone app designed to drive behavior change through education, rich communication, and habit trigger push notifications;

* backend data integration and analysis of activity tracker and weight scale data for outcome focused decision making; and

* rapid iteration towards human-computer hybrid communication with both the low hanging fruit of supportive information design and also application of machine learning for real-time chat response.

We're a small dev team using a Javascript everywhere stack (Express.js on
Node.js for RESTful backend, Angular2 web app, Ionic2 mobile app) for maximum
efficiency and collaboration. The next hires will be a major part of defining
our technical culture.

It's my experience that strong developers can pick up almost any language and
libraries with some time and support. I'd love to hear from anyone with
grounding in web technologies, object-oriented domain modeling, and functional
programming who has an interest in fostering effective team communication.

Email Evan.Willms at BlueMesaHealth com

~~~
blackth0rn
It appears that the job/career link on your home page isn't working
([http://www.bluemesahealth.com/work-with-blue-
mesa](http://www.bluemesahealth.com/work-with-blue-mesa)) is there an updated
link with the job descriptions available?

------
carterhaugh
Carterhaugh | Business Development Specialist | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE or
ONSITE, Full-time

Carterhaugh is a San Francisco-based software development and technical
solution agency. We tackle real engineering challenges so that our clients can
focus on their core competencies and on growing their businesses. Our team is
led by MIT grads. We’re experts in native mobile and the latest technologies
for backend and frontend web development, IoT and connected car software
integrations, and automotive infotainment solutions. We help corporate clients
with proofs of concept, live deployments, and new technology initiatives. We
engage selectively with funded technology-first startups. Previous clients
include Live Nation, Honda, Acura, and the New York Times Company.

You will be responsible for securing new business for Carterhaugh by
developing decision-maker contacts and closing new business with a value-
oriented sales approach. We’re looking for a focused, team-oriented, and
insightful person to grow the business and lead all aspects of the lead
generation and deal flow process.

Email us - contact AT carterhaugh.com

------
liangzan
Courex - www.storeviva.com | Engineering all levels | Singapore | Full
Time(60% remote)

# What the company does

Courex is an 8 year old ecommerce logistics company driven by technology. We
help our customers manage their supply chain so they can focus on selling. We
do the following

    
    
      - last mile delivery
      - warehousing
      - omnichannel integration
    

Our operations is driven by technology. Some interesting stuff

    
    
      - We run a hybrid crowd-sourced(uber style) + fixed fleet model.
      - We built an automated parcel dimension measurement machine using Kinect
      - We have autonomous robots coming in 2017 to pick and sort parcels
    

Experience a different sort of scale. Not bits and bytes, but parcels,
machines and people. Your work affects the real world in a huge traditional
industry

# What the job entails

We are looking to add 2 engineers. We allow our engineers to work from home 3
days a week. We have 2 stacks: one is Node.js with a React frontend + stored
procedures, triggers and functions doing the heavy work in the DB; one is
React frontend with Haskell + Scala.

# Contact

No formal qualifications needed. Please email zan+hn@courex.com.sg if you are
interested.

------
riparian
Riparian LLC - NYC, NY - Onsite Full-time Lead Engineer / Backend Engineer -
Not currently offering visa sponsorship

Historically a consulting firm, Riparian delivers pricing & contracting
strategy, analysis, and other managed services related to pharmaceutical
pricing and revenue management. We have an incredibly rare opportunity to
build a product in an industry ripe for disruption (Pharma enterprise SaaS
software for Government Pricing).

We're looking for an Overall Lead Engineer as well as a Backend Lead
([https://angel.co/riparian-1/](https://angel.co/riparian-1/)). Ideal
candidates will have deep experience in data design/processing,
containerization, and performing calculations over large datasets. This hire
will lay the foundation for our product team and have the ability to grow into
the lead engineer of our product organization.

If interested, please email mshaw@riparian.com or apply on AngelList
[https://angel.co/riparian-1/](https://angel.co/riparian-1/)

------
gibrown
Automattic (WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, .blog, Polldaddy, Gravatar) |
Search Wrangler | Full Time | REMOTE

We're a distributed company with employees in >50 countries. Help us influence
search and recommendations for the 27% of the Web that runs on WordPress.

We're looking to take our search infrastructure up a few notches. A bit on
what we're working on:

\- We have some good distributed systems deployed that we are constantly
improving: [https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elastics...](https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elasticsearch-systems-2016/)

\- Various versions of search, related posts, and recommendations have been
launched over the years, but we've only recently had good enough tracking to
easily test algorithm changes at our scale. Lot's of new data available for
improving search relevancy.

\- Billion plus unique users of our search systems each month, searching in
every language that humans use.

\- Search is not just about the algorithm. We're working to build great user
interfaces and product integrations that engage users.

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-wrangler/)

Our hiring process can take a bit of time. Read about it here:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=...](https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=automattic+trial+period)

------
hsubox
Pepperdata | Front End Software Engineer, Distributed Systems Software
Engineer | Cupertino [http://www.pepperdata.com/](http://www.pepperdata.com/)

Pepperdata is a small company doing big things with big data. We're looking
for front-end engineers (of which I am one) as well as distributed systems
engineers.

The interview process starts with a phone screen with someone on the
engineering team. If that goes well, it is followed by a paid 2-3 hr take-home
assignment and then an in-person interview where we'll discuss your assignment
among other interview questions.

I've found the culture to be very chill, mature, and inclusive.

Front end:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/pepperdata/job/ogmi1fwF](http://jobs.jobvite.com/pepperdata/job/ogmi1fwF)

Distributed systems:
[http://www.pepperdata.com/company/careers/?p=job%2FoJF60fwe](http://www.pepperdata.com/company/careers/?p=job%2FoJF60fwe)

Or email me with further questions: cholland (at) pepperdata.com

------
derekhaswell
10% Happier | Lead Developer or Director of Engineering | Boston, MA | ONSITE
| Full Time

A clear, simple approach to meditation with a NY Times bestselling author and
some of the most respected (and cool) meditation teachers on the planet.
Launched last year, 8 person core team, venture-backed, growing quickly.
(Here’s the app: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meditation-for-fidgety-
skept...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meditation-for-fidgety-
skeptics/id992210239?mt=8) )

We're looking for a lead developer or director of engineering excited by the
challenges of building a fast-growing + consumer mobile + meditation startup.

You're likely a full stack generalist with mobile experience, ready to tackle
anything from architecting the back-end to coding our consumer apps (currently
iOS only, Android coming soon). In addition to leading the technical direction
of the company, you'll also help establish a strong engineering culture -
mentoring, recruiting, development process, etc. Last but not least, you'll
work on a product that actually makes people's lives better. (If you don't
believe us, take a look at our reviews on the App Store.)

The product (for now) is our iOS app. It’s built in Swift & ReactiveCocoa. Our
web-back end is Ruby on Rails and Postgres, all living atop Heroku. If you’re
interested in functional programming & clean, readable code, we think you’ll
like what you see - but we’d prefer it if you helped us make it better still.

The interview process involves a 30min call, and two 2hr interviews (followed
by reference checks and conversations to answer any questions you have).

Email me derek@ (10percenthappier.com) if you’re interested.

------
nkrantz
PetFlow | Senior Software Engineer | NYC |
[http://petflow.theresumator.com/apply](http://petflow.theresumator.com/apply)

We're an online pet food retailer, making moves into distribution ops and
other consumer channels.

Our roadmap focuses heavily on empowering the independent physical retailer
with tools and services to help them co-exist with the ever increasing
e-commerce growth in our space. This requires our engineering team to roll out
new web services and build some consumer facing web apps that manage ordering,
payments, and customer communication.

Great fit if you like a small team culture, seeing app development end to end,
and having a serious influence in our technical + business decisions.

Stack includes things like AWS, Docker, PHP, Laravel, Terraform, Serverless
framework, VueJs, Python + AWS Lambda, Ansible.

We're also looking to fill a Lead Engineer role and a few mid-level Engineer
roles.

Info / apply at
[http://petflow.theresumator.com/apply](http://petflow.theresumator.com/apply)
or email me nate@petflow.com.

------
lucaotta
Develer | Embedded Linux software developer | Florence, Italy | ONSITE
www.develer.com

Develer is a not so small company that develops software for third parties;
our team is composed of passionate people who enjoy coding and learn new
technologies. We are looking for software engineers to grow one of our teams
working on embedded products. Here are some projects you will work on:

* Creation of dynamic UIs on systems with limited resources (even without GPU);

* Development of multi platform desktop applications with Qt libraries;

* Creation of system daemons for embedded Linux systems;

* Kernel level programming;

* Firmware for ARM-based devices.

We offer a developer-centric environment with the following benefits:

* 24/7 office access: work any time of the day you are more productive.

* Large desks in quiet offices, with large or multi monitors and powerful PCs

* Symmetric 100Mb internet

* Informal environment: free coffee, drinks and snacks, relax room with fussball, table tennis, retrogaming, consoles, music instruments...

We require at least 2 weeks per month onsite and proficiency in Italian
language.

Send us your CV and some code examples at
[https://www.develer.com/jobs/](https://www.develer.com/jobs/)

------
dmangot
Papertrail (Solarwinds) | Lead Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | San Francisco
| ONSITE

[http://bit.ly/2krNaNm](http://bit.ly/2krNaNm) For more information, email
dmangot[at]librato[dot]com with the subject line [Hacker News Papertrail Ops]

If your idea of fun is ingesting terabytes and terabytes of data 24 hours a
day, then we've got the job for you. Papertrail is looking for a lead SRE to
help build, improve, and manage our high performance stream processing
pipeline. This is truly one of those jobs where you and your developers/ops
friends can use the tool you operate every single day.

The Papertrail stack is largely Ruby, Java, Scala, and MySQL. Lots and lots of
MySQL. This is your opportunity to come in and lead a small SRE team at a
company that is growing every month. Plus, with the backing of Solarwinds
behind it, there are no worries about running out of VC funding, or where the
next round is coming from. We're a small distributed team where everyone
writes code, operating an existing successful business and we're looking for
the next piece of the puzzle to collaborate in taking our SRE practices to the
next level.

If this sounds interesting to you, we'd love to open up a conversation about
whether we're a good match, setup some interviews and a coding test. You can
find the contact info above.

About the company: Papertrail manages billions of log messages for operations-
savvy companies. Papertrail provides time-saving log tools, flexible system
groups, team-wide access, long-term archives, charts and analytics exports,
monitoring webhooks, and 45-second setup. It's all your logs in one place, and
it "just works". Papertrail is a wholly owned subsidiary of Solarwinds, Inc.

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Developers (Python/JavaScript/Hybrid) | London | ONSITE, Full-Time,
[http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)

Phantom is a forward thinking digital creative agency based in Old Street,
London. We are currently on the hunt for Python developers of all levels,
especially those with a more creative side. We will also consider any
exceptional front end devs as well!

We don't put our developers in a box, but expect them to be involved from
strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire team to find
unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our
own bar in the office (with no locks on the fridge!) and the cupboards are
always stocked with snacks and treats. Most importantly we have an awesome
development and creative team in place and are looking for more like-minded
people who will keep pushing the agency forward.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
AngularJS, Three.js, Django, Flask and Google App Engine. Some recent projects
we've worked on include a Google Cardboard VR Experience for Petra
([http://phantom.land/work/petra/](http://phantom.land/work/petra/)) and an
interactive piece for the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur Rós
([http://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/](http://phantom.land/work/states-
of-matter/)).

Please check out our site ([http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)) for
more info. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly with your CV
and any relevant information. Would love to see any recent or personal
projects in your email.

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, and DevOps Engineers. Our
stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like Django/Flask and
react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like to keep exploring
what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
ryanbubinski
Codecademy | Senior Software Engineer: System and Infrastructure | New York
City | Full Time | ONSITE

Codecademy teaches millions of people across the world how to code on our
online platform. Our mission is to equip our users with technical skills they
need to find success in a rapidly evolving digital world. Codecademy was
founded in 2011 and received Series C funding in 2016.

As a senior systems software engineer, you will work on unique problems such
as allocation and securing of our interactive learning environment resources
to users on the fly as well as more familiar problems such as scaling high
traffic services, improving the server provisioning process, and refining
service deployment infrastructure. As the responsibilities grow, you will help
hire infrastructure/systems engineers to complement your fields of expertise.

More info: [https://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/senior-software-
engine...](https://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
system-and-infrastructure)

If interested, email me at ryan@codecademy.com

------
supac
Hockeystick | Data Engineer, Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time |
Canada Citizen or Permanent Resident

We're a fintech startup
([https://www.hockeystick.co/](https://www.hockeystick.co/)) with a big vision
for using data to improve how private capital markets and innovation clusters
work. With Hockeystick, you can automate your data collection and reporting
process while making use of that insight for better analysis. Funds can
capture private company data and measure portfolio performance in less time,
and even evaluate the quantitative and qualitative impact of startup programs
and services with ease.

Our small team is set to accomplish some lofty goals this year and we want you
involved.

Roles we are hiring for include: * Data Engineer - Python, ETL, SQL, DevOps *
Software Engineer - Ruby on Rails 4, Javascript, React, HTML 5, CSS 3

For more information, please visit
[https://www.hockeystick.co/about#jobs](https://www.hockeystick.co/about#jobs)
or forward your CV to jobs@hockeystick.co

------
misix
Misix | Full Stack Developer | Milwaukee, WI | Onsite | Full-time

Misix is a data-driven marketing firm building, maintaining and managing a
variety of applications that lean heavily on all aspects of data-handling.

We are seeking a developer who: \- appreciates standards but enjoys a blank
canvas. \- is comfortable with CLI, SQL queries and pure JavaScript, with
interests in compilers. \- quickly and intuitively understand systems, and is
able to program in the large and small. \- isn't afraid to ask for help and
advice. \- has a deep thirst for knowledge, and is a constant student.

Stuff we use: \- Unix (Ubuntu, CentOS, macOS) \- Nginx, Apache \-
PHP/MySQL/Node/Python \- Docker

Skills and experience necessary for this role: \- Demonstrated HTML, SASS/CSS
programming skills \- Developing cross-browser and cross-platform compatible
solutions \- Demonstrated experience with SQL/MySQL is preferable \-
Demonstrated experience working with REST APIs to produce dynamic web pages \-
Pure JavaScript programming skills \- WordPress theme development experience

Bonus: \- Rust, R, Elixir, LISP experience

Contact: misix.io, misix.com

~~~
seventi9
how and where do we apply ?

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Backend NodeJS Superstar | Prague, CZ | ONSITE

Early stage global startup in Prague is looking for senior Node.JS developers
who will bring order to our chaos, and help us solve the scalability and
maintainability challenges, while delivering capabilities that our Fortune 500
customers crave.

At IP Fabric we're building next generation IP network infrastructure
management solutions that enable to safely control any private IP network. Our
unique approach using graph theory in a native data model implemented in a
multi-model database scalability and speed challenges that have been plaguing
the industry for decades.

Our stack:

    
    
      * Node.JS, ArrangoDB, React.js
      * Openstack/KVM, Debian (own infrastructure)
    

What we offer:

    
    
      * Initial Equity, and additional equity as bounties.
      * 25 days paid vacation, 5 paid sick days, 30 days paid sick leave
      * Flexible working hours and home office
      * Equipment of your choice, various budgets to make your workplace feel like home
      * Non open-space offices in the center of Prague with a lot of light
    

Email us at jobs@ipfabric.io

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | full stack engineer (Ruby on Rails) | DC, SF| Full Time
| onsite |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus creates fundraising software for educational institutions. They're
stuck on a sea of crappy software built in the '90s, and we are bringing
actual fast-paced innovation to the space.

We're still a small team, and looking for someone who enjoys wearing lots of
different hats. We are looking for someone with:

* 2+ years professional Rails experience

* ability to work on the full stack, from db queries to css.

* conceptualize, design, build, and support new features and products to help schools raise money.

We offer health & dental insurance.

Send over your github/projects you're proud of, and a few words about why
you're interested in GiveCampus to careers@givecampus.com.

We're also hiring for business development roles as well, so check out
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers#business-
development](https://www.givecampus.com/careers#business-development) to see
those.

------
umuse
Umuse ([http://www.umuse.io](http://www.umuse.io)) | Backend Engineer, Data
Engineer, Full Stack Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite

We are an early stage startup growing our relatively small engineering team.
The team is made up of experienced entrepreneurs with 5 startups and multiple
exits under our belts. We are looking for engineers that want to be part of
small, nimble team that is looking to make a difference, leave a mark, and
hopefully transform an industry. Sound challenging? It will be.

We are adding 3 more engineers as soon as you are ready to start. Given the
size you will make an immediate impact and have the responsibility to define,
design and build a great product. You will also help define a culture you will
enjoy working in. Open positions are:

Backend Engineer (Python, Scala, MySQL, Redshift, AWS, Docker )

Data Engineer (Python, MySQL, Spark, you get to help figure out the rest)

Full Stack Engineer ( Python, Javascript, MySQL )

See our jobs site for more details and to apply
[https://umuse.workable.com/](https://umuse.workable.com/)

------
Charlie_K
Intersection Co. www.intersection.com | Head of Content & AdTech Engineering |
New York, NY | onsite | Full time

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection/jobs/589266#.WLb5F...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection/jobs/589266#.WLb5FxIrLUI)

As Head of Content + AdTech Engineering, reporting into the Head of
Engineering, you will work with Intersection executives and team members from
across the organization to create a technology team focused on designing,
building, and operating a next-generation platform bringing digital content
into the physical world. You’ll be a key part of efforts to shape, develop and
manage our strategic capabilities, implement and manage customer and product
solutions, leveraging creative capabilities, data, and infrastructure across
owned and operated properties including LinkNYC.

Key Initiatives:

Execute the “AdLab” - a rapid-iteration focused go-to-market product
development team Create an enhanced Content + Advertising solution for
Airports and Commuter Transit Evolve an international Adtech platform from
multiple legacy technology solutions Make data a first-class product
capability: targeting, measurement, and analysis

Key Responsibilities:

Develop relationships with executives and stakeholders Develop a deep
understanding of the business environment and strategy Identify technology and
product opportunities within the company and marketplace Develop products
bringing digital capabilities to physical advertising Lead the recruitment,
development and management of technology and staff Shepherd agile practices
and process at scale across products and projects Keep abreast of emerging
behaviors, technologies, and companies across the Advertising and AdTech
landscapes

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 500+ employees. In 2014,
we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote)
      - DevOps/Linux Systems Administrator (Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
jbdowney
Airware | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime | ONSITE

Airware is building differentiated, innovative software for drones to collect
new types of aerial data, take people out of harm's way, and provide
completely unique insights to businesses in the insurance and
mining/construction industries. We're looking for iOS and Cloud Platform
positions right now:

DevOps Engineer [http://grnh.se/d5xwco1](http://grnh.se/d5xwco1)

Engineering Manager, iOS [http://grnh.se/r4t0he1](http://grnh.se/r4t0he1)

Software Engineer, iOS [http://grnh.se/4b7wsg1](http://grnh.se/4b7wsg1)

Software Engineer, Cloud [http://grnh.se/b1lot01](http://grnh.se/b1lot01)

See all roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/airware](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airware)

For perks we've got a downtown office, catered meals, flexible working
arrangements, and the occasional day in the great outdoors for flight testing.

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([https://altvr.com/about/](https://altvr.com/about/))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
hellofreshjobs
HelloFresh | Frontend (Full Stack), Backend, iOS, Android | Berlin | Onsite |
Visa

We are the leading global company in the expanding online recipe kit delivery
market. This is a unique opportunity to gain valuable and challenging
experience at a rapidly growing startup. Responsibility is given from day one
to use your initiative and creativity to help us grow our business. We are
fast-paced and love the food world.

We're looking for Full stack, Frontend, Backend, iOS and Android Developers
who are keen to gain exposure to a modern stack and work as part of a team of
exceptional engineers.

For more info about our culture and projects check out our Engineering blog
at: [https://engineering.hellofresh.com](https://engineering.hellofresh.com)
For our stack check out our Stackshare at:
[https://stackshare.io/hellofresh/hellofresh-
com](https://stackshare.io/hellofresh/hellofresh-com)

We work with PHP, Go, Docker, React.JS/Redux, Angular.JS, and are currently
transitioning towards a microservice focused approach.

If you're keen to join our team, please apply using the appropriate link (so
we know you came from HackerNews!): Full Stack:
[http://grnh.se/e3m2ki1](http://grnh.se/e3m2ki1) Frontend:
[http://grnh.se/5yd3vc1](http://grnh.se/5yd3vc1) Backend:
[http://grnh.se/p4s6yu1](http://grnh.se/p4s6yu1) iOS:
[http://grnh.se/ocy2f81](http://grnh.se/ocy2f81) Android:
[http://grnh.se/kwlf6j1](http://grnh.se/kwlf6j1)

------
mbrundle
Printastic | Junior Data Scientist | London, UK | Python | ONSITE | Full Time
| rehan@getprintastic.com

Printastic is a mobile app for building attractive photo books from a user's
photo collection with minimal effort (www.getprintastic.com). We're looking
for a junior data scientist to collaborate closely with the core team on
building several machine learning / computer vision based projects. You'll
need a technical graduate degree (or strong undergraduate degree),
demonstrable experience with Python and machine learning, a keen interest in
learning the latest developments in ML/CV and an ability to learn new skills
quickly (e.g. Swift, TensorFlow). The role would be ideal for someone who is
looking to gain industry data science experience.

Interview process is an initial phone screen, a 2hr onsite interview (which
involves discussing your previous projects and a recent journal article), and
a final phone call with one of our technical advisors.

We're based in Farringdon. If you're interested, please send a CV + covering
letter to rehan@getprintastic.com.

~~~
uber1geek
Visa sponsorship ?

------
meta_AU
Geli | QA Lead and Senior Developers | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE VISA
[http://www.geli.net/about/careers/](http://www.geli.net/about/careers/)

We're a growing Series-A funded company with 30+ employees headquartered in
San Francisco, California with a growing office in Melbourne, Australia
looking for a outstanding engineers fluent in technology that share our vision
of a world running on 100% renewable energy. Geli provides software and
business solutions to design, connect, and operate energy storage and
microgrid systems ranging in size from residential to utility-scale, as well
as grid-tied, microgrid, and off-grid systems.

We have a number of positions open and we have some carefully crafted position
descriptions at the link below. More generally, we are looking for well
seasoned developers to add to our analytics team and our production team with
experience in Java, Python and Javascript.

If you are quality focused and would like to set up and lead a QA function in
a growing startup, then the QA Lead role will appeal to you. We are moving our
QA function to the Melbourne office and are looking for someone to take
control of the tests plans, add them to our automated tests and deliver high
quality software in an efficient way.

Apply at
[http://www.geli.net/about/careers/](http://www.geli.net/about/careers/) or
feel free to contact me directly at: ben.harris[~at~]geli.net. Our interview
process is typically a quick phone screen followed by an onsite interview. We
then conduct any follow up questions, a reference check and then move to offer
stage.

Edit: Regarding 457 visa to work in Australia. This can be discussed for
outstanding candidates.

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Dir. Product Marketing, Contract SDK Engineers

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a 19-person team (SF, LA, Las Vegas, Fort Worth, Barcelona, Nomad) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're looking for:

* Director of Product Marketing

* Contract SDK Engineer (Ruby, PHP)

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
nickolasclarke
QLEAR | Software Developers | Shanghai, China | FULL-TIME, INTERNS, VISA,
[http://qlear.build](http://qlear.build)

QLEAR is an environmental tech company that develops a IoT platform for indoor
environmental quality monitors, mostly focused on air quality. We pull in
real-time data, store and analyze it, and provide various ways to communicate
that data to different audiences. We've got a few thousand sensors hooked up
already, and we need to start expanding our team as we move beyond air quality
into other environmental indicators, as well as IoT automation, environmental
certifications, etc.

We are small team of four, based in Shanghai, If the fit is good, remote is
certainly an option. I love distributed teams, and want to build a dev culture
that permits remote work. We are looking for the following:

Backend Engineer (Ruby

Frontend Engineer (React)

Mobile Development Engineer (react-native)

QA Engineer

Technical Operations Engineer

Product Designer

Interships for QA or Frontend (onsite only)

Apply at [http://jobs.qlear.build](http://jobs.qlear.build) or email me at
nick [at] qlear.build for more information.

------
hrlee
BlueMountain Capital Management | NYC, New York | Onsite | Software Engineer

We're an alternative asset manager with $22bn in assets under management. I'm
part of our engineering team, and we build systems for quants and traders. Our
core challenge is building a platform that is simple and powerful enough that
someone without a strong coding background can use thousands of cores to
analyze terabytes of data. We build a lot of really cool stuff internally and
we also use and contribute to open-source projects when it makes sense
([https://github.com/BlueMountainCapital](https://github.com/BlueMountainCapital)).

I think that a big part of what has made working here so enjoyable is how much
BlueMountain values strong technical people as well as openness and
collaboration.

Email your resume and/or github to: hn-at-bluemountaincapital-dot-com. After
that, the process will be a simple 1 hour coding test, a technical phone call,
and then an onsite interview. We mostly use Python and .NET. No experience in
finance necessary.

------
pondruska
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite | Full-time, Internships |
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Blue Vision Labs is a stealth startup working on a new transformative
technology for self-driving cars, augmented reality and robotics. Founded in a
Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox, etc.) with
Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri, etc.), our mission is to revolutionize the
future of intelligent machines. Our team consists of a mix of PhDs from top
universities, hackers, finalists of programming competitions and accomplished
entrepreneurs. We have a full range of benefits, a friendly and dynamic
atmosphere where everyone can learn, grow and contribute to impactful
solutions. We are looking for talented people to join our team in the
following positions:

\- Software engineers (full-stack, cloud, AWS, distributed computing)

\- Research scientists (machine learning, computer vision, SLAM systems)

\- Robotics engineers (sensors, signal processing, calibration)

Please apply at careers [@] bluevisionlabs.com

------
atrachelh
Crew | Engineering and Design | San Francisco | ONSITE, Full Time

Crew is a messaging and productivity app that's geared towards workers who
don't sit in front of a computer for work, providing a single way for
employees and managers to communicate using the phones they already have. We
are helping thousands of businesses, schools, fire departments, and even
sports leagues communicate with their teams all in one place. You can see what
customers have to say about us in the Apple App Store with 4+ stars and Google
Play
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crewapp.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crewapp.android.crew&hl=en#details-
reviews))

We're growing our team, hiring engineers (frontend, backend, iOS, Android) and
product designers. Check out all our open roles here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/crewapp](https://jobs.lever.co/crewapp)

Feel free to reach out to me directly- rachel (at) crewapp (dot) com

------
apurvadave
Sysdig | [https://www.sysdig.com](https://www.sysdig.com) | jobs@sysdig.com |
San Francisco, Davis, or Remote | Many Positions

Sysdig is building the intelligence layer for next-generation applications
built on containers and microservices. Hundreds of enterprise customers use
our commercial solution for monitoring, troubleshooting, and managing
performance of their applications.

-50+ People -Founded by Loris Degioanni, co-creator of wireshark -Open source sysdig ([http://www.sysdig.org](http://www.sysdig.org)) is used by millions -Funded by Accel and Bain Capital Ventures -Global Engineering Team

Benefits: -Work from anywhere -Health, Vision and Dental Insurance -Monthly
learning stipend -Monthly housecleaning stipend -Motivated, smart, enjoyable
coworkers Positions: -Frontend -Kernel Engineers -Backend / big data -QA
-Customer Success -Product Marketing -Technical Marketing
[https://www.sysdig.com/jobs](https://www.sysdig.com/jobs)

~~~
phd514
I don't see any job postings that look like "Backend / big data" at the jobs
URL you posted. Did I miss something?

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | [https://thumbtack.com](https://thumbtack.com) | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE

Thumbtack is a local services marketplace that connects millions of customers
with the right professionals for anything they need done.

We are a friendly, ambitious team of 100+ engineers in a bright SoMa office
with daily home-cooked food, backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. Together,
we are disrupting a $700B market in the US alone where word of mouth is still
the status quo.

We're looking for engineers and SREs interested in working with Go,
Scala/Spark, PHP, Angular, iOS, Android, and AWS/GCP. We're also looking for
data scientists interested in predictive modeling, machine learning, and
experimental design and analysis. Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)
[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)
Please reach out to jessica [at] thumbtack.com with any questions.

------
ehsanu1
MyTime | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time
[https://www.mytime.com/merchants/scheduler](https://www.mytime.com/merchants/scheduler)

Team: We're a small team of 6 developers, largely remote, looking to grow our
San Francisco team by a few members.

Product: We build a SaaS product for appointment-oriented service providers,
like hair stylists, auto mechanics, pet groomers, etc to manage their
business: scheduling appointments, taking payments, managing client
information, reporting/analytics and some marketing tools.

Tech stack: Monolithic Rails backend + Angular 1/2 single page web frontend.
Our backend API also powers Android and iOS clients.

Looking for: Experienced Full-stack and frontend web developers. For full-
stack, we would like someone with some Rails experience in order to hit the
ground running. For frontend development, we'd like experience writing single
page applications, but the technology (besides using JS) is not a major
factor.

Apply: You can send me your resume directly at ehsan+hn@mytime.com

------
mdoh_apex
APEX Expert Solutions LLC | Software Engineer | Northern Virginia | ONSITE |
[http://www.apexxs.com/apex-careers-2/](http://www.apexxs.com/apex-careers-2/)
APEX Expert Solutions is a multi-discipline solutions provider headquartered
in Arlington, VA. APEX tightly couples Analysts, Operators and Engineers to
deliver mission success. APEX combines skilled engineers and developers with
experienced intelligence analysts, to identify capability shortfalls and
rapidly create tailored solutions with direct feedback from operators.

Join a small engineering team in a divers, rapid paced environment. We are
looking for experienced developers to help deliver secure, reliable solutions
to meet a wide range of technical challenges. Areas of expertise should
include native Linux & Android development, static & dynamic security
analysis, and firmware programing including device encryption and secure
booting.

Must have an active SECRET Clearance, willingness to obtain SCI eligibility
and CI polygraph

------
pjacobson
PumpUp | Front End Developer | Toronto, Canada | FULL-TIME, ONSITE, VISA

PumpUp is a positive community for health & fitness. Our mission is to empower
people across the world to become the best versions of themselves! We’re
venture-backed with 5 million users (and growing)!

Tech Stack: React Native, Redux

If you're interested in joining our talented team and impacting millions of
lives globally, email us at careers@pumpup.com

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card We’re building small, low-cost telecommunications satellites. Our
mission is to help bring the 4 billion people online who are without internet.
And to pull it off we have to reinvent microwave-frequency radios in space
using SDRs.

Work with engineers from SpaceX, Google, Qualcomm, and Planet Labs who have
flown things in space before. Well-funded, but still a small team that moves
fast. No prior space experience needed, you just need to enjoy getting your
hands dirty with real hardware and be ok with struggling to do things that
seem impossibly hard.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Electrical -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant systems or power electronics

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores Please email john@astranis.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
bflesch
StriveWire | Hamburg, Germany | On Site | Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Senior
Android/iOS Engineer

StriveWire is a leading platform for eSports tournaments. You can challenge
friends and strangers in our for-money video game matches. We're a rapidly
growing crossover between Facebook, Paypal and Online Poker in the eSports
industry with a truly international audience.

Our stack is React (flux architecture with babel and webpack) / Node.js
(hapi.js framework) / Websocket / PostgreSQL / Redis hosted on AWS.

We're looking for experienced people with formal education in computer science
or related fields to join our team in the above-mentioned roles with immediate
impact on our product. If you are a quick learner, great collaborator and want
to shape the future of eSports together with us, please get in touch!

We offer a great team and competitive salary with equity option. Please send
your CV, github url and references to beni@@strivewire.com. Internship
applications from EU citizens welcome.

keywords: on-site, e-sports, hearthstone, rocket league, league of legends,
e-sports

------
Charlie_K
Intersection Co. www.intersection.com | Hardware Engineering, Lead | New York,
NY | onsite | Full time

The Hardware Engineering Lead will serve as the technical lead for the design,
sourcing, prototyping, testing, manufacture, integration, and evolution of
hardware components in Intersection’s Urban Technology Platform. We are
looking for someone to own the architecture, design and evolution of our
hardware platform, creating the protocols and artifacts to capture customer
needs and transforming them into concepts, designs and specifications Ensure
the tight integration of hardware within Intersection’s broader product
portfolio; particularly across software, operations, administration, and
consumer experience. Define toolkits and standards to maximize design
consistency, compatibility, modularity, and reuse while supporting innovation
and maximizing the customer experience Drive sourcing including vendor
identification, selection, contract negotiation and renewal Manage
manufacturing to deliver designs meeting schedule, budget, and quality
requirements. Continuously improve new and existing hardware based on feedback
from internal/external stakeholders, field operations, and identifying and
resolving technical challenges. Ensure compliance with all appropriate
industry and government standards and certifications

M.S/M.Eng. in Mechanical, BioMedical, Computer, Electrical Engineering 7+
years of commercial/industrial electrical or embedded product design
experience Product management experience with a P&L mindset Knowledge of
network protocols, equipment, deployment, and operations Design for
manufacture, Lean Six Sigma or green belt certification

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection/jobs/535306#.WLcjt...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection/jobs/535306#.WLcjtRIrLUI)

------
agerwick
Librato | SF| Senior Developer | Full-time / Onsite |
[http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/senior-
developer/39E...](http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/senior-
developer/39E464A0DD904E99A4D1C541375F1F8A/job/)

Responsibilities: _Iterate, iterate, iterate._ Write code in Ruby, Python, and
configuration management to automate repetitive tasks. _Oncall rotation._ Be
passionate about monitoring. _Believe MTTR is more important than MTBF._
Believe Operations provides a service instead of working tickets. _Understand
that availability is everyone’s responsibility._ Optimize the entire software
delivery pipeline with quality built in. _Believe that data trumps all mere
opinions._ Have a belief in Agile methodologies to enable high team velocity.

Qualifications: _6 to 12 years industry experience_ Significant experience
with cloudbased deployment and ephemeral hardware. _Comfortable with a variety
of_ NIX platforms. _Experience managing significant load in the wild,
comfortable with scaleout tiers, resiliency._ Strong scripting language
experience (bash, Ruby, Python). _Strong intrapersonal skills with the ability
to work well with other team members, customers._ Ability to work
independently / deliver without supervision. _Experience implementing DevOps
practices._ Experience managing large AWS infrastructures.

Our parent company SolarWinds provides powerful and affordable IT management
software for the enterprise to more than 100,000 customers worldwide. SWI has
$500M in revenue and 40% growth year over year. Together we offer application
performance management for any environment, with unexpected simplicity.

If interested please apply directly or email me at
ashley.gerwick@solarwinds.com and reference this posting!

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Senior Backend NodeJS Developer | Prague, CZ | ONSITE

Early stage global startup based in Prague is looking for senior Node.JS
developers who will bring order to our chaos, and help us solve the
scalability and maintainability challenges, while delivering capabilities that
our Fortune 500 customers crave.

At IP Fabric we're building next generation IP network infrastructure
management solutions that enable to safely control any private IP network. Our
unique approach using graph theory in a native data model implemented in a
multi-model database scalability and speed challenges that have been plaguing
the industry for decades.

Our stack * Node.JS, ArrangoDB, React.js * Openstack/KVM, Debian (own
infrastructure)

What we offer * Initial Equity, and additional equity as bounties. * 25 days
paid vacation, 5 paid sick days, 30 days paid sick leave * Flexible working
hours and home office * Equipment of your choice, various budgets to make your
workplace feel like home * Non open-space offices in the center of Prague with
a lot of light

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC, San Francisco SF, New York NYC |
DevOps/Infrastructure/Systems Engineers, Software/Fullstack Engineers |
Product and Project Managers | Business Analysts | Designers On-site - Full-
time | $100k-$160k+ + equity + benefits

We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that were
brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with both the Department of Veterans Affairs and
Medicare. With the VA, we are working to modernize their appeals system,
making millions of veteran’s lives better through the process. Today, the
average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this. For Medicare, we are
designing and building the architecture for Medicare's historic transition
towards value-based care.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of empathetic people
with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep technical experience, working closely with
dedicated civil servants in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit
corporation to radically improve how our government serves its people, and we
believe that the services our government provides should be clear and
reliable. If you feel the same way, we'd love to hear from you at
jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about working here:
[http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

Our blog: [https://blog.navapbc.com/](https://blog.navapbc.com/)

------
EmmEmmTeee
Thread.com (YC S12) | Software Engineer & Designer | London, UK | Full-time |
Onsite

Our mission is to help people to feel happier and more self-confident by
making it easy to dress well. We do this using a combination of human stylists
and powerful machine learning algorithms to recommend each guy the perfect
things just for them—in their size, budget, and style—which they can then buy
in one place.

We're backed by a collection of the top investors from London and Silicon
Valley as well as Y Combinator. After launching 4 years ago we're already
doing $1M+ in monthly sales with over 500,000 men using the service in the UK.

We're looking for another talented, entrepreneurial software engineer to join
us. Today we're a team of 6 full stack engineers with lots of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before), and we're
proud of the effort we've put into building and maintaining a strong
engineering culture since the very first days of Thread. You'll be one of the
first technical hires, getting to build and own huge parts of the product, and
help us continue to shape our culture. (More on our engineering team here:
[https://www.thread.com/engineering](https://www.thread.com/engineering))

We're also looking for our second designer. You should want to work across the
full stack of design: from our branding and aesthetic, to all core flows and
features, to designing the physical packaging and unboxing experience. You'll
get to work closely with our founders and PM every day on shaping ideas and
product vision, creating designs and building prototypes.

To learn more about these roles, check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs).

------
spuiszis
Table XI | Senior Product Designer | Chicago, IL | REMOTE | FULLTIME
[http://www.tablexi.com/](http://www.tablexi.com/)

Table XI is a curious and humble group of people who love to build things.
Learning is the key to our culture, and we’re always looking for new skills to
pick up and ways to hone our craft. We bring that same curiosity to our
clients, digging into their needs so we can make sure our design and
development projects look great, work great and push their businesses forward.

We’re looking for a designer who can tease out user needs, design, and develop
prototypes to solve them. Here’s what we expect from you:

* Be an empathetic designer. Everything you touch should be clean, precise, artfully crafted and visually stunning

* See the forest and the trees. Being a great product designer is about being equally concerned with strategic direction and micro-interactions users experience

* Be an experienced consultant, with a proven track record of building lasting relationships with your clients

* Talk to users, conducting user research and usability tests are just a few of the tools you’ll use to help clients make informed product decisions

* Implement your designs in HTML/CSS (Sass)

* Work collaboratively on a cross-functional team of developers, designers and business analysts

* Be a design facilitator: create engaging environments and lead groups of stakeholders through design-thinking exercises (bonus points for experience with Google Design Sprints)

If you're interested, please contact steve@tablexi.com or apply here:
[http://tablexi.applytojob.com/apply](http://tablexi.applytojob.com/apply)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Full Stack Principal/Lead Software Engineer | Boston/Cambridge,
MA | ONSITE full-time
[https://www.datakitchen.io/](https://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

Stack = (Angular, CoffeeScript, Python, AWS, big data, docker, mesos, mongodb)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office
location. Contact info@datakitchen.io

~~~
tossaway1
You posted this twice...

------
ejo0
Phosphorus| Software Engineers | New York, NYC | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[http://phosphorus.com](http://phosphorus.com)

Phosphorus is a computational genomics company with the vision to create a
world where every healthcare decision is optimized with genomics. Founded in
2016 and based in New York City, Phosphorus develops powerful data-driven
software that enables labs around the world to deliver the most advanced
clinical genetic tests beginning in cardiovascular genetics and for
infertility. With a team of experts in computational biology and computer
science and a leading scientific advisory board, Phosphorus is building a data
network that will help providers, researchers and patients around the world
better understand and harness the power of the human genome.

We are a spinoff from Recombine's acquisition for $85M by CooperSurgical last
year, we are growing quickly, and are well-funded with a Series A by FirstMark
Capital.

We are looking to hire experienced software engineers. We use Spark, Scala,
Rails, Parquet, Javascript, SQL, AWS, etc. Our interview process is
straightforward and quick. Phone screen, followed by in-person interviews.

Keywords: genomics, genetics, scala, software, intern More information on
positions can be found here:

* Software Engineer - [https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312859](https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312859)

* Senior Software Engineer - [https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312856](https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312856)

Message Eugene at eugene@phosphorus.com if interested. Also if you want to
learn more about the genomics space happy to talk, just send me a message.

------
brryant
Webflow | Senior Engineer | SF

Webflow enables thousands of designers and developers to produce professional
web content. We've combined the best of code and wrapped it in a UI that web
professionals can easily control. Check out
[https://webflow.com/community](https://webflow.com/community) for a glimpse
of how we're changing the way startups, agencies, and large enterprises
approach web design.

\- Front End: React.js - we're heavy users of React, and build powerful
applications with it. Check out our Designer:
[https://webflow.com/designer](https://webflow.com/designer).

\- Back End: node.js - Jam on complex performance and data intensive problems
as we scale to hundreds of millions of page views on our hosting platform.

Send us an email at jobs@webflow.com or check out our jobs page for more
information: [https://webflow.com/about#jobs](https://webflow.com/about#jobs)
(built in WF of course)

------
idlecool
HackerRank | Sr. Full Stack Software Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite,
Fulltime |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/562982](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/562982)

Technologies and Skills: Ruby on Rails, React/Redux, MySQL, Machine Learning,
AWS

HackerRank is a community of more than 2 million programmers. Users learn
various topics of computer programming and compete against each other in
weekly contests. Apart from the Community, we have an enterprise offering
which various companies like Uber, Snapchat, Red Hat, Bloomberg, Goldman
Sachs, etc. use to screen candidates for Software Engineering jobs.

The big vision of HackerRank Jobs is to remove interviews in the hiring
process. By profiling skills of programmers and jobs, we match right
developers with the right jobs. If you believe in the mission and you have the
right skills, please drop an email to <shiv [at] hackerrank [dot] com> with
your details or apply through the above job posting.

------
agerwick
Librato/Papertrail | SF| Sr Data Engineer | Full-time / Onsite |
[http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/sr-data-
engineer/AE5...](http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/sr-data-
engineer/AE56CC21BD2D4A519674149D7FA99550/job/)

We're looking for a full-time software engineer to take a key role in building
the scalable backend systems that power Papertrail.

Qualifications: _You are an experienced Internetcentric engineer, equally
adept at improving interfaces as at tracking down complex performance
problems_ At least 5 years of experience building distributed systems with
Java or Scala _At least 2 years of experience with Ruby_ Comfortable with
using and reasoning about concurrency primitives _Experience with ZooKeeper,
Dropwizard, MySQL_ Understand the importance of metric instrumentation
_Experience with building and consuming REST APIs_ Comfortable debugging
network, disk, performance issues in complex distributed systems _Experience
working in and developing for Linux environments_ At least 6 years of relevant
engineering experience _Comfortable with cloud-based deployment, remote teams,
and git

What's in it for you? _Competitive salary & compensation _Excellent health
care coverage_ Fewer meetings, more shipping. Most of Papertrail’s operations
are in Slack. _A team committed to life /work balance _4% 401(k) match

About Papertrail: _We 're part of SolarWinds, which includes Librato,
Tracelytics, and Pingdom . You can see some of the things we think about on
@papertrailapp. _SolarWinds is on Forbes' lists of Most Innovative Growth
Companies and America's Best Small Companies.

If interested please apply directly or email me at
ashley.gerwick@solarwinds.com and reference this posting!

------
cialowicz
Glassdoor | Senior Software Engineer in Test / QA (and other roles) | Mill
Valley, San Francisco | Full-time, Onsite,
[https://www.glassdoor.com/glassdoor](https://www.glassdoor.com/glassdoor)

We’re on a mission to help people everywhere find a job and a company they
love. In the process, we’re transforming an entire industry through the power
of transparency. Join us!

We have excellent benefits and perks: free catered lunch and snacks, 100%
health care coverage with 90% dependent coverage, unlimited PTO, dog-friendly
office located in beautiful Mill Valley (on the water), free parking, onsite
gym, and more!

We have a number of engineering roles open:

* Senior Software Engineer in Test: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-software-engine...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-software-engineer-in-test-glassdoor-JV_IC1147372_KO0,32_KE33,42.htm?jl=1973762024)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-java-software-e...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-java-software-engineer-glassdoor-JV_IC1147372_KO0,29_KE30,39.htm?jl=1575726912)

* Senior Web Developer: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-web-developer-g...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-web-developer-glassdoor-JV_IC1147372_KO0,20_KE21,30.htm?jl=2279449132)

More openings for management, product, sales, and engineering roles here:
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Jobs/Glassdoor-
Jobs-E100431.htm](https://www.glassdoor.com/Jobs/Glassdoor-Jobs-E100431.htm)

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Senior Engineer - Platform -
[https://spothero.com/careers/570628](https://spothero.com/careers/570628)
SpotHero is seeking a Senior Engineer for our Platform Team. You will be
responsible for building all things related to our Platform Services and
Infrastructure that power our website, our API, and our native apps.

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
blakesmith
Sprout Social | Chicago, IL| Full-time | Android Engineer |
[http://sproutsocial.theresumator.com/apply/ctiz5a](http://sproutsocial.theresumator.com/apply/ctiz5a)

You will help deliver a quality application to thousands of users, working on
a small Android team allowing you to take ownership of the code base and
provide weigh in on user experience and design discussions. We encourage
cross-functional collaboration. You'll work alongside a Mobile Product
Designer, other Engineers and a Product Manager as well as receive guidance
from a working Manager.

Sprout Social is used by more than 17,000 brands around the world. Companies
like Marvel, Adobe and Pivotal Labs rely on Sprout to create stronger
relationships with their customers through social media

We are looking for someone that has contributed to several apps in the Play
Store, preferably at a SaaS company. A strong foundational understanding and
use of Java is ideal. Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

------
icanhasfay
Hulu | Santa Monica, CA | Onsite | Full-time

Hulu is a premium streaming TV destination that seeks to captivate and connect
viewers with the stories they love. We create amazing experiences that
celebrate the best of entertainment and technology. We’re looking for great
people who are passionate about redefining TV through innovation,
unconventional thinking and embracing fun. It’s a mission that takes some
serious smarts, intense curiosity and determination to be the best. Come be
part of the team that’s powering play.

Hulu’s Information Security Team is seeking an Application Security Engineer
as a new addition to the team. You can find the description for the role at
the link below.

Application Security Engineer -
[https://www.hulu.com/jobs/positions/o4vg2fwr](https://www.hulu.com/jobs/positions/o4vg2fwr)

And of course you can check out the rest of Hulu's open positions at
[https://www.hulu.com/jobs](https://www.hulu.com/jobs).

~~~
mixmastamyk
Don't waste your time. Live in LA, been doing the type of work they advertise
for about twenty years, and have not even made it to a phone screen---tried
several times. Resumes get shitcanned efficiently though. Perhaps they are
selecting for advanced degrees?

~~~
thefahim
What's your LinkedIn? Would love to chat. We're not Hulu but a different young
high growth startup.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Hi, thanks for the interest. I've quit LI due to spam but can send my resume.
What's your stack?

------
dbachelder
Zumper/PadMapper is hiring!

We are doing innovative stuff in the apartment rental space. We have a two
sided market and tools for both sides! Come work with us and help solve a
problem that effects pretty much everyone at one time or another: finding a
place to live.

Zumper/PadMapper | Infrastructure Engineer | SF | ONSITE,
[https://jobs.lever.co/zumper/51b45c4e-798e-4e85-b3b0-287b8c4...](https://jobs.lever.co/zumper/51b45c4e-798e-4e85-b3b0-287b8c4a92ff)

Zumper/PadMapper | Backend Python Engineer | SF | ONSITE,
[https://jobs.lever.co/zumper/f10fda2d-331e-478e-82a0-64cb0fc...](https://jobs.lever.co/zumper/f10fda2d-331e-478e-82a0-64cb0fcb8e3c)

We have a very senior backend team and we are looking to expand and modernize.
We are looking for people with at least a couple years of professional Python
experience. These are mid-senior roles. Ideally you are already located in SF
so we can move quickly and get you on the team!

~~~
travis_oneill
Applied 10 days ago and still no response. When can I expect to hear from you
guys?

------
vbui
Matterport | Sunnyvale/SF,CA | Full-Time,onsite/remote | matterport.com

Matterport makes a 3D camera that allows users to easily capture physical
spaces. That has resulted in the world’s largest dataset of aligned RGB-D
images--200 million images from 300,000 different locations, and we want you
to help us work with it. We have a broad research agenda focusing on 3D
reconstruction and deep learning that includes semantic labeling and
segmentation, 3D object classification and pose estimation, depth from RGB,
estimation of unseen 3D surfaces, texture/depth in-filling, photogrammetry,
SLAM, keypoint matching, and passive stereo.

Check out the gallery here: matterport.com/gallery

Roles: Computer Vision Engineer / Computer Vis. Researcher / Deep Learning
Engineer/ Back-End Developer / Javascript Engineer (3D Team) / Infrastructure
Engineer(DevOps)

Stack: C++, Python, Javascript

Apply: matterport.com/careers/positions/ Process: Resume > Technical Phone
screen > Onsite Contact: vbui(at) matterport(dot)com

------
nmec
JustPark | Full Stack Developer | London | Full-Time, Onsite

We’re looking for a Full Stack Developer to join the JustPark team and help us
take our product to the next level.

As a Full Stack Developer you’ll need diverse set of skills, ranging from
frontend development, building RESTful APIs to debugging iptables. There are
lots of interesting engineering problems to solve, such as calculating the
availability across hundreds of listings with thousands of bookings within
milliseconds to serve our search results. Querying multiple geospatial data
sources for the best parking space for drivers. Orchestrating containers to
provide zero-downtime for our web booking platforms as well as our VoIP
booking platform.

JustPark is one of London's most exciting and fast-growing startups - with a
record-breaking £3.7m equity crowdfunding round under its belt, on top of
investment from BMW and Index Ventures. In 2015 alone, JustPark were featured
in WIRED’s top 10 hottest startups, crowned winners of Richard Branson's
'Pitch to Rich', and nominated for the Growing Business Awards UK Employer of
the Year.

As a Full Stack Developer at JustPark your responsibilities will include:

Scaling our platform to accommodate a rapidly growing user base. Developing
APIs to support our mobile, web and hardware platforms. Working with our data
scientists to provision big data systems. Managing our container based
infrastructure. Extending our DevOps toolchain to enable quicker and more
stable deployments. Configuring and maintaining our parking hardware deployed
in the field. Realising your inner entrepreneur to deliver features that drive
user acquisition and retention!

Apply & more info:
[https://justpark.workable.com/jobs/440749](https://justpark.workable.com/jobs/440749)

------
BCharlie
GE Power | Sr. Security Engineer (Programmer) | Atlanta, GA USA |
[http://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=2749772](http://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=2749772)

 _About us_ :

We're a new team of software engineers focused on helping the business build
secure software on GE's Predix platform (predix.io)

 _About the role_ :

We build security tools for development teams (CI/CD security plugins,
platform scanners, log aggregators), security focused libraries (2 factor
authentication, OAuth wrappers, encryption wrappers), and anything else that
might help our teams be more secure.

We also embed directly with product teams as security focused developers -
ensuring user stories around security are being implemented, teaching
developers about secure coding, and building the most sensitive parts of our
critical applications.

 _Technology focus areas_ :

GE is a big company, and we support teams that use all sorts of languages,
frameworks, and technologies. The most frequent technologies we work with are:

* Java with SpringBoot

* Angular

* Polymer

* Node

Other languages I am seeing more of: Python, Ruby, Elixer, Go

When we build internal tooling, we pick the best tools for the job.

 _Apply_

You can find the full job posting at
[http://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=2749772](http://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=2749772),
or go to ge.com/careers and search for job number 2749772

You can also just email me (in profile) with questions!

------
justinmayer
Strata Labs | Sunny Santa Monica, CA | Full Stack Web Engineer | REMOTE
WELCOME

We are looking for a full-stack web engineer to join our team.
Responsibilities for this full-time position will mostly focus on front-end
development and its interaction with Python + Django back-end environments.

We're a small team focused on software-as-a-service web applications. We have
been in business for over eight years, have solid financial backing, and
deliver real value in a mature industry with large, reliable customers.

We have a very open culture without an overly-formal hierarchy. We are based
in Los Angeles, but team members can be located anywhere and benefit from
being able to work remotely with modern tools without having to uproot for a
risky startup.

We are looking for individuals who have experience with some or all of the
following:

* web application development via Django, Rails, or similar frameworks

* JavaScript and its interaction with above frameworks

* React / Angular

* writing unit/functional tests

* Git branching, merging, and rebasing

* Linux server system administration

Send resume and other details about yourself to: [recruiting] at
[stratalabs.com]

~~~
falloutx
Hello Justin, can you explain a bit about your hiring process before I try to
apply?

------
ologhbeg
MedicaSafe, Inc. | Front End Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-time

Position: Front End Developer

Are you a front-end dev with strong design skills? Does thinking through a
user's experience inspire what you want to build next? If so, MedicaSafe might
be a good fit for you! We're looking for a developer who is comfortable
defining screen-flow and working with backend developers on implementation.
Our ideal candidate is interested in understanding the user and building on
that understanding as a foundation. As a company, we develop technology to
improve patient outcomes with a focus on medication adherence and addiction
treatment. Our office is in New York City's West Soho neighborhood in a
pleasant, creative, pun-filled environment.

RESPONSIBILITIES

\--- Design and implement user interfaces

\--- Coordinate with research team to better understand users and use cases

SKILLS AND TOOLS

\--- Javascript, HTML, CSS

\--- UI / UX, Responsive Design

NICE TO HAVE

\--- Experience working in health care

\--- Minimalist design aesthetic

\--- At least 1 year of relevant work experience

Candidates are encouraged to submit a portfolio and/or github link. Please
send your materials to jobs@medicasafe.com.

------
nsrivast
Twine | Part-time Senior Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE
[https://www.twinelabs.com](https://www.twinelabs.com)

Twine helps companies hire from within. Our algorithms recommend high-
potential employees for open roles, enabling HR/Talent execs to reduce
attrition and save massively on hiring.

We just signed up our first Fortune 1000 customers and are looking for
experienced developers (5+ yrs in industry, preferably enterprise) to work
part-time but onsite (20-40 hrs/week, midtown Manhattan). We’ve had success in
the past with senior engineers in-between gigs or looking for freelance work.
Current openings:

\- Full stack [Django/Postgres]

\- Data science [Python(scikit)/R]

We know intimately the challenges and opportunities of internal mobility, and
we’re building a product that companies want. You know how to build secure,
scalable, enterprise-strength software. You also know the (high) quality and
value of your work, and you work for market rates.

Please send a portfolio/resume to careers@twinelabs.com if interested.

------
ppandey
Asana ([https://asana.com/jobs/eng](https://asana.com/jobs/eng)) | San
Francisco, CA . New York, NY | ONSITE Software Engineers (generalists and
specialists: mobile, web, api, infra, security)

We’re a mid-stage startup (~250 people) building a SaaS product that allows
teams to track their work and achieve their most ambitious goals. We are
looking to grow our team with engineers and managers who want to build
enterprise software that delights users while ensuring the highest level of
security, availability and performance. We're hiring across all of our teams
in SF and NY, each of which has 2-5 engs at a time and is responsible for
projects from inception through launch and beyond. We value technical
excellence, mindfulness, and maximizing impact, which leads to an engineering
culture that focuses on shipping quickly (and sustainably) as well as
mentorship.

Our interview process consists of a written test, phone interview, followed by
on-site interviews. You can view our interviewing guide at
[http://asa.na/interview](http://asa.na/interview) Here are a few links in
case you are interested in learning more: Engineering Blog:
[https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/](https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/)
Asana's vision doc and where we are going:
[http://asa.na/vision](http://asa.na/vision) Our Engineering Values:
[https://asa.na/14g](https://asa.na/14g) Our co-founder Dustin on why work-
life balance is so important to us: [http://asa.na/live-
well](http://asa.na/live-well) Please email me at hn@asana.com if you're
interested in our engineering positions.

~~~
malhaar
Hey, Asana is an awesome product, and I am interested! I did apply a month ago
or so; and did not even get a single reply from you. I tried to follow-up as
well, but all in vain. Not cool.

------
dgaur
Elemental Technologies | Portland, Oregon | Senior Platform Engineer | Full-
time, onsite

Elemental empowers top-tier media companies (think: Comcast, DirecTV, ESPN,
FOX, Turner, etc) to deliver premium video experiences to consumers. Real-time
video transcoders. Video Origin Servers. Both AWS cloud solutions and on-prem
big-iron Linux servers.

We have various engineering reqs:
[http://www.elemental.com/company/careers/open-
positions](http://www.elemental.com/company/careers/open-positions). But I’m
personally looking for a low-level software engineer to expand the
capabilities of our Platform team:
[http://www.elemental.com/node/4241](http://www.elemental.com/node/4241). We
handle the foundation software underneath Elemental products: Linux distro
engineering (CentOS, RHEL); security; networking; virtualization; some
hardware tinkering; etc.

Interested? Questions? dangaur at elemental dot com.

~~~
TechieKid
[http://www.elemental.com/node/4241](http://www.elemental.com/node/4241) leads
to Access Denied. Doesn't look like it's available from the main page either.

------
ethanjdiamond
98point6 | Senior Software Backend Engineer | Seattle, WA |
[https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/)

98point6 is building the next generation of primary care by changing the
relationship between healthcare and technology. By uniting leading-edge data
science with Board Certified Physicians we are working to make primary care
more convenient, accessible, and affordable. As we grow, you will have room to
grow alongside us and impact the future of healthcare.

Your role and impact:

As a senior software engineer working at 98point6 you will get firsthand
experience with technologies such as semantic databases, machine learning, and
natural language processing; and you will be surrounded by people who are
smart and passionate about both our social and technical missions.

You can apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/f6c0bdeb-5fd5-4af7-b248-306e7...](https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/f6c0bdeb-5fd5-4af7-b248-306e72017c4e)

------
kvarela
Coffee Meets Bagel | iOS Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time, ONSITE,
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking to hire an iOS engineer!

You'd be the 3rd engineer on our iOS team and be responsible for implementing
new features, prototyping new ideas, and building out Coffee Meets Bagel on
new platforms, like Watch.

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity.
We're growing fast and looking for great engineers to help build new features
and scale out our platform globally.

We have a super fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd
get to work with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all
dedicated to helping our users find love!

[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/4f404064-3c3e-4acf-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/4f404064-3c3e-4acf-a885-da8d60c8615b)

------
davecrowell
Common Sensing | iOS Developer | Cambridge, MA | Full-Time Onsite | common-
sensing.com

At Common Sensing we're modernizing chronic disease management. While big data
has become the central theme of the last decade in tech, it has left little
mark on many aspects of healthcare. We're changing that, and we need your
help.

Our first product is Gocap: a connected device that integrates seamlessly into
a user's workflow to collect data on insulin doses. Dose information is
combined with blood glucose readings collected by our app and sent to our
backend. There it empowers healthcare providers to make treatment decisions
based on thousands of data points rather than the single reading they use
today. This requires well-built software at all levels of the stack: device
firmware, mobile apps, backend data storage and processing, frontend web
portals, and a variety of tools to support building and testing the physical
devices our team designs. We all wear a lot of hats here, and we're looking
for software developers who'd like to do the same.

We expect you to:

• Own the iOS app, refactoring and rebuilding the current codebase where
necessary and adding features as we go.

• Implement an iOS test suite that supports our verification needs.

• Learn one or more of our other software platforms and contribute to those
products (C, Android, Python, Node.js, Ruby on Rails).

• Help determine the future of software at Common Sensing, from architectural
and platform decisions to team process and structure.

In addition to software development, there will be opportunities to learn and
participate in all aspects of the business, from fundraising to embedded
electronics to clinical trials.

If this sounds fun, we'd like to hear from you at hiring@commmon-sensing.com.

------
thefahim
AdQuick | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Los Angeles, CA (Santa Monica/Venice) |
Fulltime | ONSITE

AdQuick is a marketplace for outdoor advertising (think billboards, bus
shelters, etc). We’re bringing a $40B globally fragmented market into the 21st
century. Some billboard companies still only accept checks! So don’t even ask
for ROI analysis ;) We’re ex-Instacart tackling another archaic industry.

We’re seed funded by top tier VCs. We haven’t announced funding yet but
they’re household names. One of our advisors was formerly the CEO of CBS
Outdoor.

Our stack is Rails & React. Python/OpenCV for image recognition. Ton of
interesting challenges. How do you efficiently search the globe for billboards
that target a certain demographic. How about generating optimized campaigns?
($50K budget, maximize impressions from females $100K salary) We’re using
image recognition to measure social media impact. Integrating with Google
Analytics and other data warehouses to calculate ROI. And much more.

Interested? Let’s chat. You can reach me at fahim@adquick.com or @fahim on
Twitter.

Here’s some information to get you up to speed.

How we used image recognition to measure impact of the billboard we sold to
Drake: [https://medium.com/@fahimferdous/drake-saved-6k-in-
instagram...](https://medium.com/@fahimferdous/drake-saved-6k-in-instagram-
spend-using-adquick-heres-how-eb109b8d06f0)

How we drove 650% ROI for Orange Theory Fitness [https://adquick.com/otf-case-
study](https://adquick.com/otf-case-study)

How does AdQuick compare to the old way of doing things?
[https://adquick.com/compare-to-direct](https://adquick.com/compare-to-direct)

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Data Science Engineer | Palo Alto | ONSITE ONSITE Full-Time | H1B
Transfers OK

Open positions:

Principal Software Engineer - Data Science Platform

Senior Software Engineer - Data

ShareThis is a sharing intelligence network that spans across platform walled
gardens (Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, etc). We transform real-time data
insights from shared engagements into actionable moments that deliver results
for marketers and publishers.

We're looking for principal level engineers with a background in Java/Spark
and knowledge of machine learning/data science. You'll be coming in to build
out our machine learning engine that'll drastically improve our understanding
of sharing data. You'll be the conduit between our data engineering and our
data science team here.

If you're interested in joining our machine learning efforts and exploring all
the use cases of activating social sharing data, email me directly at
rana@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name. Feel free to read
more about the role here: go.sharethis.com/datarole

------
welchmt
Ripple | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime | www.ripple.com | Eng Manager, Infosec,
API Engineer, Data Engineer, Product Manager, Designer |

Here at Ripple we're creating blockchain software infrastructure for financial
institutions. We recently raised a $55 Million Dollar Series B and have
expanded to 5 locations across the world! You will be the core component
building out our global financial services for the worlds biggest banks,
handling up to 127 trillion payments worldwide.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2YHhLkOO9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2YHhLkOO9g)

We're looking to hire:

-Engineering Manager to oversee our most central and largest team! -Information Security Engineer -Senior Software Engineer, APIs -Data Engineer ETL/hadoop. -Product Manager Data/Tools and Analytics -Software Engineer Intern -Associate Designer and coordinator.

We primarily code in NodeJS, we use and contribute to open source software and
most of our team have been writing JavaScript and Node for many years and know
the ins and outs of the ecosystem very well. On the operations side we're in
AWS, make extensive use of docker and use salt and terraform. In Addition most
of our team comes from a diverse coding background, and we are always open to
engineers excellent experience with Node, Java, Ruby, Scala, Python, GO and
more!

Ripple is growing fast. We've got great funding (inc. Google Ventures &
Andreessen Horowitz), and a very strong team here. Feel free to email me with
any questions: mwelch@ripple.com (My name is Matt). Or apply through the links
provided on our careers page.

[https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs/](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/)

------
blittle
Canopy | Front-end Developer | Lehi, Utah | ONSITE
[https://canopytax.com](https://canopytax.com)

What we do

Our current stack is React, Redux, CSS Modules, Babel, SystemJS, and webpack.
We love JavaScript and we love open-source. We champion autonomy, innovation
and accountability. On average we release to prod a couple times a day (501
releases in 2016).

What you'll do

You'll work on an autonomous squad with another front-end dev and a couple of
back-end devs. Your squad also has a dedicated product designer, product
manager, and QA engineer. From start to finish, you'll work together to design
and build products that revolutionize the professional tax industry. You will
have opportunities to research new technologies, learn, grow, mentor, and be
mentored.

What we look for

We look for candidates who are excited about JavaScript and the front-end web
development ecosystem. We look for experience in developing real-world web
applications that scale with users as well as features. Beyond technical
proficiency, we love candidates who are collaborators, self-motivated,
passionate and driven to build excellent products.

More about us

[https://canopytax.github.io/](https://canopytax.github.io/)

[https://stackshare.io/canopy/front-end](https://stackshare.io/canopy/front-
end)

[https://github.com/CanopyTax](https://github.com/CanopyTax)

Apply at:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canopy/jobs/75102](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canopy/jobs/75102)

------
juliagregory
Ouster | Engineering | San Francisco | ONSITE, Full Time

Ouster is a venture-backed startup located in San Francisco. We are developing
advanced sensor hardware and vision algorithms for autonomous cars and drones.
We're looking for software and hardware engineers interested in working on the
systems that underpin modern robotics: high performance sensors, localization,
mapping, object detection, tracking and classification. Our team is composed
of engineers that wear many hats and enjoy building robots that cope with the
messiness of the real world. All of us push code, some of us build hardware,
and none of us wants to wait another decade for cars and drones to be driving
themselves.

Open positions include: \- Embedded Linux Engineer \- Robot Perception
Engineer \- Data Scientist - Machine Learning \- Data Scientist - Mapping

More information at [https://ouster.io/careers/](https://ouster.io/careers/)
or email directly at julia.gregory@ouster.io.

------
kvz
Transloadit | Front-end Developer | World | REMOTE OPEN-SOURCE REACT PART-TIME
[https://transloadit.com](https://transloadit.com)

Transloadit is looking for an experienced front-end dev who can help us up to
15 hours a week to help shape our next-gen file uploader:
[https://uppy.io](https://uppy.io). We're thinking this could be fun for
front-end developers with some spare time that enjoy working on open source
and getting paid some for that ($3k/mo). Experience with React is required,
and experience with React-like libraries like Preact, Yo-Yo, Virtual-DOM is
very nice to have. The vacancy just came online:
[https://transloadit.com/jobs/2017-02-open-source-frontend-
de...](https://transloadit.com/jobs/2017-02-open-source-frontend-dev/) so
check it out and let us know if you're interested at: kvz@transloadit.com

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~25) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-
vector-networks-...](https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-
professional-desi...](https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL, Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
bss
Gusto | Software Engineer, Developer tools | San Francisco, CA | VISA
[https://gusto.com](https://gusto.com)

At Gusto we are changing the way small businesses manage payroll, benefits and
HR for their busineses. We are looking for an additional engineers to join our
growing developer tools team here in San Francisco.

If I had to describe this position in one sentence it would be: Make the rest
of the engineering team faster/stronger/better, be a multiplier. The developer
tools team work on making our test suites run blazingly fast, give engineers
better insights into the code they write, change how we develop future
features and clean up old ones. Being a fairly new and small team, you would
be able to make a really big impact on the full engineering team.

Our stack is ruby/rails, mysql, redis heavy, although we venture into the
unknown when that is a better technology choice.

Feel free to reach out directly to me (bo at gusto.com), I am the hiring
manager for this position.

------
hakanito
Oden Technologies | [https://oden.io](https://oden.io) | New York, NY | Full-
time | Onsite

We are an IoT startup creating a hardware / software platform for Industry 4.0
factories [1]. We collect data from industrial machinery and analyze,
aggregate and display it so that manufacturers can make more product with less
material. There's a lot of exciting things happening at the company and now is
a great time to get into a small (8-person) team working working on a lofty
mission that will revolutionize an underserved industry.

* Data Engineer: responsible for building and maintaining scalable APIs, the secure and timely ingestion of millions of time-series data points daily, building realtime and batch data pipelines and integrating models created by our data scientists into our product in order to generate realtime insights and predictions about production processes.

* Frontend Engineer: We need a solid front-end / JavaScript engineer with React experience, to help us design, build, and deploy the next-generation factory analytics platform.

* Forward Deployed Engineer: You'd be responsible for deploying, installing, monitoring and improving our on-premise devices, as well as building out the code that runs on them. Much of the code is communicating at low level (ex: Modbus) with industrial machinery and reporting back to our analytics platform.

Read more on [https://oden.io/joinus](https://oden.io/joinus) or feel free to
reach out to us directly: hello@oden.io

[1] [http://www.mckinsey.com/business-functions/digital-
mckinsey/...](http://www.mckinsey.com/business-functions/digital-mckinsey/our-
insights/the-internet-of-things-the-value-of-digitizing-the-physical-world)

------
krg_85
Loanzen | Senior Software Developer | Bengaluru, India | REMOTE,
[https://loanzen.in/](https://loanzen.in/)

Loanzen Technologies, a Bangalore based alternative lending startup hiring
senior backend and frontend developers for full time position. Apply at
[https://angel.co/loanzen/jobs](https://angel.co/loanzen/jobs) or email us at
ritesh@loanzen.in (co-founder, engineering) Loanzen focuses on short term
loans for small businesses where credit evaluation is basis online data
connectors from internet marketplaces. We focus on used car inventory loans
where data helps us predict probability of car’s saleability, profit margins
and likelihood of default. Small team of 10 based in Bangalore. Stack is
primarily Python, ReactJS, React-Native, ElasticSearch, Ansible, ScikitLearn,
Postgres. We have raised a seed round from a VC fund and are scaling rapidly.

~~~
AmitAsthana
Hi, Good to know about your amazing startup. I am working as a senior server
developer in Mumbai. Startup sounds interesting to me.

Here is my resume:- [https://goo.gl/pft51Z](https://goo.gl/pft51Z) Linked In
:-
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/asthanaamit](https://www.linkedin.com/in/asthanaamit)
Angel List:- [https://angel.co/asthana_amit](https://angel.co/asthana_amit)
GitHub:- [https://github.com/amitasthana/](https://github.com/amitasthana/)

Best Amit Asthana

------
myself248
P3 Group | Senior Embedded Software Engineer | Southfield, MI | ONSITE
[http://www.p3-group.com/en/](http://www.p3-group.com/en/)

We're looking for embedded software people who aren't afraid of hardware. Full
posting is here: [https://t.co/PUL3cxk9BI](https://t.co/PUL3cxk9BI)

For some reason, the recruiters put the automotive-specific stuff as required
in the posting, but it isn't. The folks doing the interviewing are much more
interested in your ability to learn. This year's tech won't be current
forever, and we're already working on 2019's anyway. That being said, if
you're already familiar with a few non-Ethernet networks, that'll be
conceptually helpful.

Interview is a first-round phone screen, then come in and meet some people,
whiteboard some problems, pretty standard stuff. Brush up on your foosball,
it's that kind of place.

------
theuri
John Hancock Digital | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE |
[https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital)
| [https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/)

Head of Engineering (Ruby on Rails) | Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails) |
Product Manager | UX Researcher/Designer | Double Threat Visual Designer

John Hancock Digital uses machine learning, mobile chat innovation and
automated money management to help millions of families better manage their
finances. Our team has the impact and excitement of a startup with the
resources and stability of a Fortune 500 company.

This is an exciting time for us, as we have completed a fully functional MVP,
and have now released a private beta while working with a world-class digital
design firm to refine key features before a public launch later this year. Our
work involves complex integrations with leading aggregation and clearing
providers to enable real-time money movement, portfolio management and
intelligent financial guidance.

We are currently looking to grow our team and are looking for: \- Head of
Engineering (Ruby on Rails) \- Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails) \- Product
Manager \- UX Researcher/Designer \- Double Threat Visual Designer

Join us as we redefine what’s possible on mobile.

Find more information here [https://angel.co/john-hancock-
digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital) or
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/)

Or feel free to directly get in touch with Uri or Scott (co-founders) here:
uri@johnhancockdigital.com, scott@johnhancockdigital.com. Let's chat!

------
thebucknerlife
Swell Investing | Senior Software Developer or Software Team Lead | Los
Angeles, CA | Full-time ONSITE
[https://www.swellinvesting.com/](https://www.swellinvesting.com/)

Interested in fintech or socially-conscious investing? Join Swell and help
build a platform that allows people to invest in themed socially responsible
portfolios. We are currently in beta with launch later this Spring.

We are looking for Senior Full-Stack engineers with experience in Rails and
React. Swell is a startup funded by a large corporation with a long-term
runway to launch and grow the business. Dev team currently has four members.
We're looking for a team lead as well.

Compensation is above-market and includes equity and bonuses. Imagine working
in a startup with the resources of a large company!

If interested, see
[http://careers.swellinvesting.com/](http://careers.swellinvesting.com/) or
find me on twitter @thebucknerlife.

------
yayalice
Gladly | San Francisco | Engineering, Product | Fulltime onsite only

We've had a lot of great folks find us from this post on HN, and we're still
hiring for a couple of roles: platform engineer, software engineer and
director of product management.

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting
problems to solve

\- We're well-funded with an experienced founding team of B2B serial
entrepreneurs

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

Our interview process starts with 1 hour technical video interview followed by
half-day on-site where you'll meet various team members and give a short
presentation to the team.

I'm an engineer at Gladly and I'm enjoying it a lot! Feel free to email me
with questions (alice@gladly.com), or apply directly at
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
youmin
Nexiona | Barcelona (Spain) | Frontend and backend developers | REMOTE (only
Europe) | [http://nexiona.com](http://nexiona.com)

About us:

* Software development company focused 100% on professional IoT

* Young company but growing very fast (currently 17 people expecting 30 before the end of next year)

* HQ in Barcelona, office in UK and looking forward to open on GE, FR and US very soon

Positions:

* Backend/frontend developers, product manager, system administrators... Open positions and apply details: [https://goo.gl/EiiXGY](https://goo.gl/EiiXGY) (We are open to spontaneous applications for other positions)

* Keywords: iot, rabbitmq, mongodb, python, flask, elastic, graphite, extjs, javascript, node.js, ansible, raspberry pi, arduino, embedded, docker, cloud, agile, scrum, etc.

* Interview = culture [1h] + technical interview [1h] + coding project presentation [1h] + onsite interview [1h]

Final notes:

* g33k p30pl3 and nice atmosphere

* remote work but fully connected with workmates

* one week every 4-6 we spend time together in our Barcelona office

------
c0nrad
MongoDB | Senior Product Security Manager | NYC

MongoDB is looking for an outstanding Product Manager with strong Information
Security experience to take on a senior role in our products organization.
This role will live at the center of sales, marketing, and engineering for a
company that is disrupting a $40B market. This role will be responsible for
managing strategy and best practice continuity across all MongoDB products
from a security perspective. The position is based in New York City.
Requirements:

* 5+ years of product management experience with a complex technical product

* A strong understanding of Information Security fundamentals Experience and demonstrated success in delivering software products to market

* Ability to communicate complex technical issues simply to different audiences

* Ability to write, defend, and execute on findings

* Familiarity with open source technologies

* B.Sc. in Computer Science. M.Sc. or Ph.D. in relevant domain a plus

Apply Here: [http://myjob.io/ctyhw](http://myjob.io/ctyhw)

Questions? stuart@mongodb.com

------
StashInvest
Stash | NYC | ONSITE

Stash is investing, simplified. We are an investing platform that makes it
easy for anyone to start with as little as $5. We provide guidance, and help
investors learn the basics so they can do it themselves.

FAST FACTS:

\- We raised two rounds (A and B) in 2016 alone, totaling over $38MM - backed
by Valar and Goodwater and we are 1 yr old

\- We are currently a team of 37 and while we are growing, we aren't planning
on exponential growth this year

\- We are a mission-driven company through and through, we want to help
underserved populations learn how to invest and then allow them to do it
themselves

\- Engineering is our biggest team

\- Our leaders are incredible-they hire great people and let them do their
thing

APPLY HERE:

\- Backend Engineer: [http://grnh.se/o5lcqv1](http://grnh.se/o5lcqv1)

\- Frontend Engineer: [http://grnh.se/geqik31](http://grnh.se/geqik31)

OUR STACK:

\- Backend:

\- Ruby on Rails API, Sidekiq (Ruby, Background Processing)

\- Hosted on Heroku

\- Postgres database

\- Redis database/cache

\- AWS for hosting internal admin tools, and long-term storage in S3

\- Web:

\- App: React.js

\- Stashinvest.com: Static HTML/CSS, Wordpress for our Blog

------
jvreagan
Netflix | API Platform Software Engineer | Los Gatos | VISA

[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/861407](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/861407)

I'm looking for distributed systems engineers interested in working on
building out the next generation of Netflix's API layer as we continue to grow
globally.

email: jreagan [at] netflix {dotcom}

------
stefan8r
Starsky Robotics | San Francisco | Full time | Onsite with relocation
assistance available

We're making driverless trucks a reality, and have autonomously moved freight
on the highway. We need help with:

Commercial Truck Driver Computer Vision Controls Engineering Data Analysis
Machine Learning Operations Test Engineering Other

Send an email to jobs@starskyrobotics.com or apply at starskyrobotics.com

------
mapleoin
Osper | Senior Backend Engineer | London, UK | VISA ONSITE

Osper ([https://osper.com](https://osper.com)) is mobile banking for young
people aged 8-18. We give children the power to manage their money, and
parents the confidence to let them. We've already helped tens of thousands of
young people learn what it means to spend and save in the digital world. We
are growing fast, and need to expand our team.

We are looking for an experienced backend developer with DevOps skills. Our
infrastructure is built on python (2 and 3) and Flask; postgresql and dynamo
db; docker/ECS for deployment. We integrate with quite a few third-parties for
transaction processing/card payments/subscriptions/kyc checks etc.

Compensation: £60,000 - £80,000 + stock options

You can apply at
[https://osper.workable.com/jobs/415580](https://osper.workable.com/jobs/415580)
or contact me directly with questions.

~~~
navalsaini
email please.

------
philth
Starling | Front End Engineer & Full Stack Engineer & Security Engineer | SF |
Full-Time | Onsite

Starling exists to make organizations better. We're a data aggregation and
analysis platform for People data, helping companies create data-backed
strategies to build great organizations. From diversity and inclusion, to
attrition risk and prevention, we cover a wide range of challenging problems.

We’re looking to hire Front End, Full Stack and Security engineers. You would
be joining a small, fun team of incredibly gifted and passionate peers.

Our platform is live and revenue generating, backed by some great investors.
We're working with some of the top tech and non-tech companies in the US.

We make extensive use of python/flask, React, Node.js, D3.js - experience with
analytics products is a huge plus.

As we're still small and growing rapidly, we can't accommodate recent bootcamp
grads.

Help us shape the future of work. Reach out to us at jobs@withstarling.com to
apply. Competitive salary/equity + all the perks

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Experienced Software
Developer: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

------
tasuki
KwiqJobs | Scala or Android | Bielefeld, Germany | REMOTE OK
[http://www.kwiqjobs.com](http://www.kwiqjobs.com)

KwiqJobs turns the waiting time of people into a new resource for companies
and researchers. We are building a mobile crowd-sourcing platform that uses
the waiting time of people for a wide range of crowd-sourcing tasks, including
machine learning, reviewing of user generated content, market research, and
mobile advertising. We are Mechanical Turk for mobile.

We already launched closed beta and are currently on-boarding our first paying
customers. Now it’s time to scale internationally - we seek open-minded,
highly motivated and team-oriented developers to join our small team.

We offer:

\- 100% tech-startup experience with a fun team and challenging tech-projects

\- A stylish workplace in Bielefeld with the best coffee in town (if you wish
to work on-site)

\- Remote working (preferably from Europe)

You should be ready for:

\- Startup-Life (fast-paced environment and agile close-to-customer
development)

\- “Hack-a-ton”

\- Fame & Glory

Shoot me an email at vit.brunner@kwiqjobs.com!

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| Developers, DevOps, Tech Support | Denver, CO | Onsite [Remote to qualified
applicants] | Full-Time

PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS is fighting the good fight against censorship,
surveillance, and overall evil.

Please e-mail jobs@privateinternetaccess.com to APPLY. Please make sure to
send a resume, cover letter, links to anything worth seeing, etc.

Please read this if you haven't already:
[http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html](http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html)

If you want to help fight the good fight with the company who has donated the
most to organizations such as the EFF, FFTF, Creative Commons, Linux Mint,
Freenode, etc., then send us an e-mail.

Thank you in advance, and have a wonderful day. We look forward to standing in
line with you against draconian injustice.

------
d8niel
drchrono | Senior Software Engineer | Mountain View | Full Time, VISA,
[https://www.drchrono.com](https://www.drchrono.com)

drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting only
the best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple
Watch and web. The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people
engage and experience healthcare through electronic health records.

You would be part of an entrepreneurial, sharp, capable and curious team.
Since our inception, we have attracted over 85,000 physicians, 5.5 million
patients. So far we've booked 19 million patient appointments and processed
1.2 billion dollars in medical billing per year.

Apply here!
[https://www.drchrono.com/jobs/description/Senior%20Software%...](https://www.drchrono.com/jobs/description/Senior%20Software%20Engineer/?show_study_material=1)

~~~
shaydoc
Nice. Do you use any medical archetypes or open standards like openEHR or FHIR

------
gingerlabs
Ginger Labs ([http://gingerlabs.com](http://gingerlabs.com)) | 98 Battery St,
San Francisco | Senior iOS Engineer | ONSITE

We make the top selling iPad/iPhone app Notability and are looking to add a
few more senior iOS engineers to our small team. If you have been a major
contributor complex iOS or OSX apps we'd like to talk! We have a very friendly
and collaborative work environment. Employees have the freedom to make their
own decisions, we value open discussion and opinionated ideas.

We are fully bootstrapped, profitable and have very generous benefits that
include: bonuses based on profits, paid commute on public transit, paid phone
bill and 401K matching. We also have very good health insurance with Kaiser or
Blue Shield. We cover the premium for you and your family.

If you're interested, send me an email at marc@gingerlabs.com with a short
description of what you recently worked on and a link to your linked-in or
resume!

------
lynfogeek
Impraise (YC S14) | Front-end Developer, Ruby Developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | Onsite, full-time

Our mission is to help people become successful in their professional life
while building a company people love to work at. Think of it as becoming the
fitness tracker of your professional life. We help our clients and users
achieve a high performing work environment by:

→ Giving continuous insight into your performance

→ Making it easy to collect feedback and make it insightful

→ Offering coaching and guidance on the next steps in your career.

We are currently hiring:

\- A senior Front-end developer (React, Redux, es6)
[http://jobs.impraise.com/o/front-end-
developer-a19c22bf-6ed6...](http://jobs.impraise.com/o/front-end-
developer-a19c22bf-6ed6-4363-ad11-1deb7484d379)

\- A senior Ruby developer to help us scale, we use Rails 5, GraphQL, AWS
[http://jobs.impraise.com/o/ruby-developer](http://jobs.impraise.com/o/ruby-
developer)

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Backend Engineer | On-site - Full-time | $90k-$140k +
equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is a Fintech company that organizes the Internet’s commercial
activity into data models. Thinknum provides real time granular data (e.g.,
the average discount for Michael Kors handbags vs Coach handbags across
retailers). We have hundreds of clients across major financial institutions
and corporations. We're a profitable company that is growing quickly.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

We're looking for back-end engineers that can streamline our data collection
process. You will design and implement systems that collect data from websites
and make it available to our customers on our platform. Looking for engineers
with experience in Python and Javascript and familiarity with the DOM and
tools for parsing the DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup.

=== Interested? ===

Interested? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

Thanks, Justin

------
bugr
Red Balloon Security Security | Researcher, Systems Software Engineer | New
York, NY | Full-time, INTERNS |
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/)

Red Balloon Security is a cyber security company headquartered in NYC. Our
mission is to provide embedded device manufacturers with strong host based
defense. We believe all embedded devices require stronger protection against
malware and intrusions.

Job Description:

\+ Design and implement host-based defense software for black-box embedded
devices.

\+ Design and implement automated hardware/software testing infrastructure.

\+ Conduct offensive and defensive research on embedded hardware and software.

\+ Contribute to the FRAK (Firmware Reverse Analysis Konsole) framework.

\+ Perform hardware and software reverse engineering on embedded devices.

\+ Automate vulnerability identification for embedded software.

Required Skillz:

\+ BA/BS required in computer science, engineering or related major.

\+ Proficiency in hardware and software reverse engineering.

\+ Experience with low-level software design and implementation.

\+ Understanding of modern software design and engineering practices.

\+ High level of self-initiative and self-motivation.

Preferred Skillz:

\+ Experience with ARM / MIPS / PPC assembly languages.

\+ Strong understanding of OS design and implementation.

\+ Strong understanding of software vulnerabilities and practical exploitation
techniques.

If you think you have what it takes: email jobs @ redballoonsecurity.com
subject:"Security Researcher (hackernews)"

------
arcurveinc
Arcurve | Software Developer | Houston, TX | Contract | Onsite | Legally
eligible to work in the US

Do you want to work in a software development environment where the focus is
on creating, developing and delivering high quality software solutions? Are
you interested in working in a fast paced environment with highly skilled
peers? Read on…

You’d be working with a Fortune 500 Oil & Gas company in the Galleria,
building out best-in-class real time engineering solutions using React,
Typescript, C#, Web API, and SQL Server.

What requirements you need to meet:

-In-depth knowledge of C#/.NET

-Knowledge of Unit Testing/Agile/Database Fundamentals

-A passion for what is, and how to write good software

-An understanding of the fundamentals of web development, even if you’re not an expert

Full details here: [http://www.arcurve.com/careers/tech-job-houston/houston-
soft...](http://www.arcurve.com/careers/tech-job-houston/houston-software-
developer)

You can also email your resume to accelerate@arcurve.com

------
e271828
Qualcomm Technologies Inc. | Software Engineer, SoC Architecture | San Diego,
CA | Full Time | ONSITE VISA

Design and implement components of a virtualized device that runs the same
apps that you run on your phone or tablet. The virtualized device emulates
multi-core CPUs, GPUs, video processors, and other components that comprise
the modern SoC (system-on-chip) that is at the heart of today's devices. This
platform will be used to help define the architecture of future Qualcomm SoCs.

The components are developed in C and C++. Since the virtual device will run
the entire Android software stack, experience with the Linux kernel and
Android frameworks will be helpful.

For more details, see
[https://jobs.qualcomm.com/public/jobDetails.xhtml?requisitio...](https://jobs.qualcomm.com/public/jobDetails.xhtml?requisitionId=1949336)
You can apply there, or you can send your resume to me at arch-resume [at]
qualcomm.com

~~~
Manikandan
Interesting, forwarded the mail. Is there any other better way to reach out to
you?

------
julian88888888
Agolo | NLP Engineers [and others] | NYC and Egypt | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.agolo.com/careers](https://www.agolo.com/careers)

Agolo is a fast-growing artificial intelligence startup headquartered in New
York City. Our work is cutting-edge and it's changing how the world consumes
information.

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Engineering & Creative roles | Los Angeles, Lausanne,
Shanghai | Full-time, On Site

We're a sports oriented company that blends computer vision, machine learning
and design to change how sports are coached, played and watched. Starting next
season, we're going to be the Official Optical Tracking Provider for the NBA.

Looking to hire various engineering and design roles. I specifically want to
highlight a great opportunity at our Lausanne office for a senior software
engineer. The role would be pivotal in building various components of our
tracking system and infrastructure.

For a complete list, and to apply, visit:
[https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum](https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum)

More info about the company:
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/](https://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/)

I'm happy to answer questions: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
agerwick
Librato | SF| Growth Eng/Developer | Full-time / Onsite |
[http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/growth-
engineerdevel...](http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/growth-
engineerdeveloper/298C4BD909524315B845D0BAABDDE23C/job/)

Qualifications:

Coding experience (1-3 years), strong quantitative skills and an analytical,
data-driven mindset, passion for testing, analyzing and iterating, Ruby &
JavaScript experience appreciated, experience with analyzing and visualizing
customer data, experience with viral marketing, Search Engine Optimization
(SEO) and APIs (Amazon API, AdWords API, social media APIs), experience with
Google Analytics, Web crawling, Microsoft Excel, knowledge of CRM systems and
customer databases, and proven success (measurable) in online customer
acquisition and lead generation.

If interested please apply directly or email me ashley.gerwick@solarwinds.com

------
dbarrett83
Opal | Integrations Engineer | Portland OR | Onsite, Full Time, Elixir,
Phoenix, Rails, Ruby

Platform Integrations Engineers at Opal connect our world-class marketing
platform to the rest of the "Marketing Tech Stack" via a plethora of systems
and technologies. Platform Integrations Engineers work closely with other
product, engineering, and design teams at Opal to integrate our platform in
unique and deep ways with a wide array of other products and services,
building connectors that enable unprecedented workflows and deliver
multiplicative value.

Being a Platform Integrations Engineer at Opal looks a little like this:

* Coding business logic for API connectors in languages like Elixir, Erlang, JS, and Ruby

 _Crafting microservices for translating data between RESTful APIs

_ Keeping it all running smoothly with dashboards and analytics

If you are interested PM me or apply at
[http://jobs.workwithopal.com/](http://jobs.workwithopal.com/)

~~~
vihu89
How do I reach you dbarrett83? Email?

------
shoguninc
Shogun Enterprises, Inc. | Software Engineer, Intern | San Francisco |
Interns, Visa

Shogun Enterprises is an online loan and insurance marketplace for the home
improvement segment. The company is founded on a core belief that networked
financial services allow for more competitive underwriting, a point of
differentiation enabled by our technology-driven instant decisioning platform
and informed by the bundling of currently divorced credit and insurance
products.

Our tech stack consists of: Ruby/Rails, React, PostgreSQL, nginx, Ansible, AWS

Our product team joins us from tech companies such as Palantir, Facebook,
Slack, and OpenGov whereas our operations team joins us from stints in venture
capital at 8VC, Formation 8, Summit, and Bessemer. As our culture takes shape,
we are always looking to add fresh talent to our early DNA.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/shogunenterprise](https://jobs.lever.co/shogunenterprise)

~~~
eliucidate
I'm really interested in an intern position at Shogun. Is there anyone that I
could get in contact with?

------
galori
San Francisco, CA / REMOTE OK in the US | Lead Full Stack Rails Developer |
Stitchfix | Full-time

Hello, we're continuing to do a ton of hiring at Stitchfix, but specifically
I'm hiring a developer to join my small team - "Better Data Engineering". We
are a small team that is responsible for Stitchfix's famous "Style Profile",
and other similar data intensive customer facing features. We work closely
with the Data Science team, and our goal is always to serve our customers
better using the information they provided while not being creepy :-)

    
    
                 ,---.             Stitchfix is a clothing / style personalization service.
               .((___))            Search Instagram for #stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot 
             ,'  `---' `.          about us, how much our customers love us and you'll get 
            / |========| \         an idea of our business. 
           /  |/\/\/\/\|  \        
          /  /|/\/\/\/\|\  \       Come back when you're done.  
         /__/ |========| \__\      
        ////  |________|  \\\\     
        ""'   [||||||||]   `""     
              `""""""""'          
    

You can reach out directly to me (gal at stitchfix.com) - I'm a Principal
Engineer at Stitchfix and the hiring manager for this position.

Here is a job posting roughly covering this role:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v...](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v..).
and Stitch Fix's "Multithreaded" Tech Jobs blog & site
([http://technology.stitchfix.com](http://technology.stitchfix.com)) has a lot
more about the team and other positions (we’re also hiring iOS, DevOps, and
UX)

------
albundy
Teradata | Teradata Unity | San Diego, Toronto | Onsite | Full-Time

Teradata Unity is heading to the cloud, and we're seeking good people to help
us get there. If you want to be part of a team that is driving change within
Teradata and with our customers, this is it!

We're looking for skilled, passionate people who enjoy highly technical
challenges and play well with others. Tech stack includes

\- Python - C/C++ - Java - Node.js - Angular - AWS - Azure - Scrum - Linux -
Test Automation - Test Scripting -

for multiple positions

\- architects - developers - testers - automation - devops - scrum masters -

at a wide range of experience levels that probably include yours. For more
information about these opportunities or how to apply, please contact me:
david.glick [at] teradata.com.

Teradata Unity is an enabler for the Teradata DBS, providing capabilities such
as high availability, synchronization, fail-over, routing and other critical
services that allow customers to get their work done when bad stuff happens.

------
AYBCornwall
AllYearbooks | Full-stack developer | St Ives, Cornwall, UK | ONSITE,
[https://allyearbooks.co.uk/jobs#dev](https://allyearbooks.co.uk/jobs#dev)

We're looking to grow our small development team who are working on our
cutting edge, custom-built HTML5 <canvas> based yearbook designer. By using
node-canvas to generate PDFs on the backend, we share the same Javascript code
between client and server.

You'll be working primarily with Javascript, using Node.js as well as PHP on
the server, connecting to a MySQL database on Linux servers. Future plans
could see React.js and RethinkDB becoming part of our stack. Ideally you have
experience with Git, build scripts (we currently use Gulp), general server
setup and operation (DevOps) as well as HTML/CSS interface construction.

The job is onsite, in rural Cornwall (UK), right on the beautiful south-west
coast :) Excellent surfing in the area!

------
briankircho
Dokkio | Front-End JavaScript; Back-End JavaScript; DevOps | San Francisco Bay
Area (San Mateo, CA) | Onsite Only, Full time

About Dokkio: Teams everywhere use a wide variety of cloud file services like
Dropbox, Google Drive, Box and others to share billions of files a day. Then
it’s nearly impossible to find and manage all those files. Dokkio provides a
better way to search your content, give it business context, organize it, work
on it with others -- to make content-focused teamwork more effective. Join us
and become part of the founding technology team of a funded company.

Our Stack: React/Webpack/ES6, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, AWS,
Docker

Positions: \- JavaScript Front-End Engineer \- JavaScript Back-End Engineer \-
DevOps Engineer

Email us your resume at jobs-engineer@dokkio.com or jobs-devops@dokkio.com.
For full job descriptions, see
[http://dokkio.com/#jobs](http://dokkio.com/#jobs)

------
xgr
Blinds.com | Senior Software Developer (Fullstack) | Houston | ONSITE

www.blinds.com

We are looking for an experienced Senior Software Developer who is ready to
take a leap into unknown waters. The Senior Software Developer architects,
designs, develops, enhances and tests web and hybrid mobile applications using
HTML, CSS and Javascript on the frontend and .NET on the backend to deliver
high-quality, responsive experiences across multiple form factors and devices.
The Senior Software Developer is a self-starter that takes initiative to get
things done. The Senior Software Developer is passionate about delivering
awesome solutions quickly and has a proven ability to collaborate with cross-
functional teams to deliver applications that solve real-world business
problems.

Full details
[http://about.blinds.com/careers/?p=job%2FotlQ4fws](http://about.blinds.com/careers/?p=job%2FotlQ4fws)

------
mwolf8078
NeuroCite | Co-Founder (Tech) | Santa Monica, CA | REMOTE (Los Angeles
Preferred)

Seeking a motivated Co-Founder from a technology background for an early-stage
health informatics startup. NeuroCite works in biomedical research data
publishing, aggregation, and sharing. Knowledge and proficiency in database
engineering, big data platforms, and cloud architecture is a must. We would
like to find someone who understands the basics of HCUP, Marketscan, Epic,
Cerner, and HIPAA and ideally has a general understanding of the medical
research culture and process. Experience in health informatics (in addition to
being an engineer) definitely gets our attention but is not a requirement. We
seek fresh ideas, inspired people, and new perspectives (particularly from
outside of the medical community) to transform the way that the world does
biomedical research. Please email CV and cover letter to info@neurocite.com.

------
guepe
Synopsys | Senior R&D Engineer | Marlboro, MA | full-time, www.synopsys.com

The ZeBu emulation team part of Verification Group is hiring C++ engineers
with a taste for complex challenges: scaling algorithms (we compile largest
designs in the world), data-structures, heuristics, multi-threading. A bonus
for some digital EE knowledge, but that's not a requirement (at all). Salary
is one from a big EDA company, growth of the business unit opens up nice
possibilities for personal career.

Come join a 25-year old company which stock jumped +60% in past 6 months, and
create significant impact into emulation market !

Send your resume to elepercq@synopsys.com More info on ZeBu:
[http://www.synopsys.com/Tools/Verification/hardware-
verifica...](http://www.synopsys.com/Tools/Verification/hardware-
verification/emulation/Pages/zebu-server-asic-emulator.aspx)

------
Charlie_K
Intersection Co. www.intersection.com | Senior Software Engineer | New York,
NY | onsite | Full time

We are looking for a Sr. Engineer to join and help build a new group focusing
on advancing our Digital Advertising stack. As a member of our AdTech group,
you will work with team members from across the organization to design, build,
and operate a next-generation platform for out-of-home (OOH) advertising.
You’ll be an integral part of efforts to shape, develop and manage our
capabilities, implement and manage customer and product solutions, leveraging
creative capabilities, data, and infrastructure across owned and operated
properties including LinkNYC.

modern Javascript, Python, Scala, Ansible, AWS Services, and a little bit of
plain grit.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection/jobs/535099#.WLb4B...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection/jobs/535099#.WLb4BxIrLUI)

------
bohinjc
Inovia | Front Dev JS, Front React Dev, Front React-Native Dev, Backend
JS/Node Dev, Backend PHP Dev, Operations Engineer | Paris, France | ONSITE
[http://inovia.fr/](http://inovia.fr/)

Our mission is to make tailor-made apps for startups. We are a growing company
with offices in the heart of San Francisco and Paris.

We love to work on ambitious projects we believe in and driven by people we
like. We want to see them succeed. Our values : technical excellence,
solidarity, durability.

We are currently looking for the following profiles :

\- Front JS Dev: Progressive Web Apps and other front-end technologies (WebGL,
Asm.js, ...)

\- Front React-Web Dev: React web, redux, ...

\- Front React-Native Dev: React Native for both iOS and Androind

\- Backend PHP Dev: ZF2 of SF

\- Operations Engineer: Ansible, Docker, ...

We are looking for experienced and juniors, and we focus on thinking skills
more than framework knowledge.

Drop us a line to _rh_ at {the domain name from website}. Don't forget to
mention HN.

------
real-anthony
The RealReal | Product Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE www.therealreal.com

I’m the Director of Consumer Products Engineering at the foremost name in
luxury consignment - therealreal.com - and am looking to build out my team by
a few key frontend-leaning, full-stack, Rails people.

The company is Series E stable and our HQ is located on the sixth floor of a
building near Fisherman’s Wharf with sweeping panoramic views of the bay. Our
salaries are competitive and we still have equity to offer.

Interview process : 1) initial phone screen 2) tech phone screen 3) onsite 4)
offer

Lead Ruby On Rails Engineer, Consignor Web
[https://www.therealreal.com/careers/9789EB23A8](https://www.therealreal.com/careers/9789EB23A8)

Senior Ruby On Rails Engineer, Buyer Web
[https://www.therealreal.com/careers/3928DE4896](https://www.therealreal.com/careers/3928DE4896)

------
antognini
Persyst | Computational Scientist | San Diego | ONSITE, Full-time,
[http://www.persyst.com/about/careers-2/](http://www.persyst.com/about/careers-2/)

Persyst is the worldwide leader in EEG software. Our software is used daily by
thousands of neurologists at hundreds of hospitals around the world. We have
pioneered the use of digital signal processing and neural networks in order to
remove artifacts and interpret EEG data. Now we are looking for an additional
machine learning researcher to help develop the next generation of tools with
the ultimate goal of replacing the routine human interpretation of EEG data.
We are a small company (16 employees) that has been around since 1987 with
stable and growing revenue.

Our software is written primarily in C++ and C#, but experience in those
languages is not required. Please contact us at jobs@persyst.com.

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | onsite, visa

    
    
      Junior/Senior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> http://grnh.se/i7n81y1
      Junior/Senior Front End Developer (React) -> http://grnh.se/u1gbiq1
      Junior/Senior QA Engineer -> http://grnh.se/gwibs31
    

We are 50 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C. Having evolved towards react and a service oriented architecture with
docker and go, we are looking for smart and capable individuals that like to
work on the full stack.

features:

    
    
      senior team
      solid CI pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote if you want it
      trunk development model w. feature flags (our open source here: https://github.com/MEDIGO/laika)
      api-first thinking
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym-team ..)
      learning culture
      any hardware you need

------
ethanahte
Dia&Co | Software Engineer, Product Manager, Data Scientist, and Data Analyst
| New York, NY | Full-time, ONSITE, REMOTE

Dia&Co is the premier personal styling service for plus-size women. We’re
looking for engineers, product, and data people to help create our suite of
large consumer-facing and internal products that are transforming both
operational efficiency and consumer e-commerce. We work with Ruby on Rails on
the engineering side and Python on the data science side.

Please check out our tech blog to get an idea of what we think about and
value: [https://making.dia.com/](https://making.dia.com/)

The interview process is a phone screen, a take home coding challenge, and
finally an on-site interview. Apply here, and let us know that you found us on
Hacker News: [https://www.dia.co/careers](https://www.dia.co/careers)

------
lvandeyar
Kipu Systems | Release Engineer | Miami, FL | Full-time ONSITE
[https://kipusystems.com](https://kipusystems.com)

About the Team - The Release Engineering team ensures that new software is
released seamlessly and timely from development throughout production while
maintaining a high level of quality. The Release Engineering Team is also
responsible for the continuous delivery pipeline and the tools and processes
built around it.

About the Job - The Release Engineer will own the release process for all our
products. This is a full time position based in our Downtown Miami office and
you must be authorized to work in the United States on a full-time basis for
any employer.

[http://kipusystems.com/careers/#releaseengineer](http://kipusystems.com/careers/#releaseengineer)
Please email your resume to jobs (at) kipusystems.com

------
jamesw6811
Common Sensing | iOS Developer | Cambridge, MA | FULLTIME, ONSITE | common-
sensing.com

At Common Sensing we're modernizing chronic disease management. While big data
has become the central theme of the last decade in tech, it has left little
mark on many aspects of healthcare. We're changing that, and we need your
help.

Our first product is Gocap: a connected device that integrates seamlessly into
a user's workflow to collect data on insulin doses. Dose information is
combined with blood glucose readings collected by our app and sent to our
backend. There it empowers healthcare providers to make treatment decisions
based on thousands of data points rather than the single reading they use
today. This requires well-built software at all levels of the stack: device
firmware, mobile apps, backend data storage and processing, frontend web
portals, and a variety of tools to support building and testing the physical
devices our team designs. We all wear a lot of hats here, and we're looking
for software developers who'd like to do the same.

We expect you to:

• Own the iOS app, refactoring and rebuilding the current codebase where
necessary and adding features as we go.

• Implement an iOS test suite that supports our verification needs.

• Learn one or more of our other software platforms and contribute to those
products (C, Android, Python, Node.js, Ruby on Rails).

• Help determine the future of software at Common Sensing, from architectural
and platform decisions to team process and structure.

In addition to software development, there will be opportunities to learn and
participate in all aspects of the business, from fundraising to embedded
electronics to clinical trials.

If this sounds fun, we'd like to hear from you at hiring@common-sensing.com.
We will start with a phone screen of selected candidates then move to an
onsite or remote interview.

------
hectormalot
IPsoft | Head of Cognitive Operations | NY | ONSITE

IPsoft is looking for a leader of our NYC operations team. You would be
growing the team from about 10 engineers now to a team of 25, leading the
expansion of automation of our cognitive deployments, setting up new
processes, expanding the team for both SRE and service desk roles, and
supporting our clients in running our cognitive solution: Amelia.

Great candidates have proven experience in setting up devops processes,
introducing automation/CI/CD, growing a team, and implementing changes in
processes.

We offer you an exciting environment with cutting edge technologies, and the
ability to grow quickly as our organisation grows with you. For more
information on Amelia, visit our website at: www.ipsoft.com

For more information please reach out to Dennis.dereus (@) IPsoft.com. Due to
the large amount of undirected applications, applications without a motivation
might not receive a response.

------
dennishn
Nodes | Frontend Developer | Denmark | ONSITE
[https://www.nodesagency.com/](https://www.nodesagency.com/) We are looking
for a senior front-end developer to join our team in Copenhagen, Is it You
we’re looking for?

We are a young, ambitious mobile agency working with all sorts of digital
solutions, mainly driven around mobile and web development. We are in total
75+ employees across our London and Copenhagen offices. We are looking for a
skilled frontend developer to help us build a wide variety of products for our
clients, ranging from hybrid apps to web apps and web sites. If you love
Javascript and CSS we would love to hear from you. Please check out the
details here: [https://nodes.recruitee.com/o/frontend-
developer](https://nodes.recruitee.com/o/frontend-developer)

------
repspark
RepSpark | Senior .NET Developer | Irvine, CA | Full-time, ONSITE, $75k-$100k

We’re a casual, eleven-person software development team based in Orange
County, CA (south of Los Angeles). We provide many large apparel brands with
intuitive and efficient sales workflows, enabling sales representatives to
place bulk orders for brick and mortar stores (e.g. how O’Neill ends up in
Tilly’s or how Armada ends up on Backcountry).

Our stack includes C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, TypeScript, IIS, and Git
([http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark](http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark)).

We’re looking for Senior .NET Developers (C#, MVC, SQL Server) with 5+ years
of professional experience.

Side note: we finally set up our ping pong table after moving to our new
office space. Spontaneous 1v1s and 2v2s are in full swing again!

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
yorkbn
ParentPowered | CTO | Bay Area, CA | ONSITE ParentPowered is an Ed Tech
startup that creates easy-to-use tools for great parenting. The company, which
builds on research conducted by the founders while at Stanford, has
significant momentum - it's rapdily scaling its first product, Ready4K, in the
U.S. and beyond. Our stack: * PostgreSQL, Ruby, AWS, Sidekiq, Twilio, Nexmo,
Plivo, HTML, CSS What we offer: * Equity in the company * Competitive salary *
Full health, dental, and vision benefits * Paid time off and sick leave *
Flexible working hours with the potential to work from home * An exciting
development roadmap that includes core platform enhancements, a self-service
administration panel, two-way communication, personalization, localization,
social networking, and machine learning. * Great people Email Tiffany @
tiffany.graham@parentpowered.com

------
chunkstuntman
ClimaCell | Backend Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE

[http://www.climacell.co](http://www.climacell.co)

email: stefan at climacell dot co

apply: [http://www.climacell.co/careers](http://www.climacell.co/careers)

\------------

Tech Stack: Python, Spark, AWS, JS

ClimaCell is the next wave in weather forecasting, and we are looking for
experienced engineers to help us build out infrastructure that will bring
real-time and predictive weather data to communities where implementing
traditional weather sensors would be costly and ineffective.

If you are an engineer with experience in distributed data processing (Spark,
Hadoop, Kafka), DevOps (AWS, DC/OS, Google Cloud), and/or API architecting
(ExpressJS, Flask), we would love to chat with you!

\-----------

Benefits:

401k, Health Insurance (Blue Cross), Transportation Subsidies, Stock Options

\-----------

Where we are:

Currently, we are working out of the Harvard Innovation Labs in Allston, a
short ride from Boston, Cambridge, and surrounding neighborhoods.

------
dispatchai
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded startup that is creating a
platform for local delivery powered by a fleet of autonomous vehicles designed
for sidewalks and pedestrian spaces.

We're bringing together a team with deep domain expertise in robotics,
autonomous vehicles, and artificial intelligence. If you're interested in
joining us for work on this exciting technology and help create the future of
autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you.

Roles we are hiring for include:

Software Engineer - Motion Planning and Controls

Software Engineer - Perception

Software Engineer - Mapping and Localization

Software - Generalist

Hardware - Electrical

Hardware - Embedded/Firmware

Contact us at jobs-hackernews@dispatch.ai!

Or apply through our listing on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/)).

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Santa Monica, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for:

* Infrastructure Engineers, both junior and senior (think midway between SRE and devops; security background is a bonus)

* Software Engineers (London, Los Angeles)

* Web Developer, to join our marketing team

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .
(A while back I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges, which you
can find at [https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-
betting-e...](https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-betting-
exchange-4a55320d0978) .)

~~~
dcole2929
what does salary determined by peer review mean?

~~~
bostik
There is no boss or manager who sets your salary at Smarkets.

All salaries are open. Everybody knows what everybody else makes. We all also
know what the market rates are.

If you think that your responsibilities and performance are not in line with
your pay, you inform your peers that you want to go for a salary review in the
next review window. (To be open: we're still trying to find the optimal time
between these windows.)

For salary review, you describe what you believe your achievements are, as
well as what your current and near future responsibilities entail. The peers
involved in your review will provide their feedback and a _ballpark_ of what
they believe your new salary should be. These figures are guided by relevant
market rates, as well as their perception of your duties.

The final decision for setting your new salary will be _your_ responsibility.
A reasonable figure in the ballpark range will see no objection. After all,
your peers have already stated - with on-the-record feedback - that they
believe the ballpark is sensible.

------
splix
Ethereum Classic, ETCDEV Team | JavaScript, Rust, Go Developers | Anywhere |
Remote [https://www.etcdevteam.com/](https://www.etcdevteam.com/)

Ethereum Classic is a decentralized platform that runs smart contracts on
blockchain. Ethereum Classic is a continuation of the original Ethereum
blockchain - the classic version preserving untampered history. See more at
[https://ethereumclassic.github.io/](https://ethereumclassic.github.io/).

ETCDEV team is focusing on core projects, maintaining the network and official
clients. Our team is working on

* Geth - official Ethereum client (Go)

* Emerald Wallet - new wallet and dapp sdk (Javascript, React)

* EVM - new EVM for Ethereum Classic (Rust)

Please send your CV and Github link to splix@etcdevteam.com Please also
include a cover letter with some details what is your experience with
blockchain, distributed systems and crypto

------
endymi0n
JustWatch | Backend, Frontend & System Engineers | Berlin, Germany | INTERNS,
VISA, ONSITE,
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

We're always looking for hungry & curious engineers (from INTERN to senior
level) in:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, GRPC, Postgres, Aerospike)

\- Frontend & Hybrid Engineering (Typescript, Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- Site Reliability Engineering (Golang, GCP/AWS, Kubernetes, Prometheus)

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction in 24 countries

\- Hard problems, no politics, clear focus, great context - driven by values &
excellence

\- We're self-funded, profitable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a development philosophy that balances fast hacking with a solid
architectural foundation

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

~~~
zabedin
Hey. I emailed back in February regarding the Frontend internship but never
got a response.

------
resalisbury
Checkr ([https://checkr.com/](https://checkr.com/)) is looking to hire devs
with 4+ years of relevant experience. Company is 2.5 yrs old, 100ppl, 20
engineers, already quite profitable, a lot of fun :). Just built a brand new
office in SOMA.

[http://bit.ly/checkr-full-stack](http://bit.ly/checkr-full-stack)

[http://bit.ly/checkr-backend-eng](http://bit.ly/checkr-backend-eng)

[http://bit.ly/checkr-ml-eng](http://bit.ly/checkr-ml-eng)

if you wanna check out the office come by march 29 for a meetup we're hosting.
[https://www.meetup.com/fintech-devs-and-
pms/events/237622300...](https://www.meetup.com/fintech-devs-and-
pms/events/237622300/)

------
vlad
Medallia | Palo Alto (California); Washington DC (Virginia); Buenos Aires
(Argentina) | Software Engineer, Front-End, Back-End, Infrastructure, DevOps,
Security, iOS, Android, Mobile

Success: I found this job with Who is Hiring in 2015 and referred someone
successfully as well, so read on!

News: The headquarters are moving to San Mateo in May and will be 26 minutes
by Caltrain from San Francisco or Palo Alto (free unlimited pass.)

1) Medallia powers reports and surveys for hundreds of the world's best
companies like AirBnB, Hilton, Vanguard, Mercedes-Benz, Four Seasons,
Nordstrom, and Delta Airlines.

2) Sequoia recently invested more money into Medallia than they ever have in
any company.

3) We use many technologies and tools on various teams, such as Java,
Angular.JS, and React Native. We host some customers on AWS but the majority
use our own scalable platform.

Please send me your resume and I'll make sure it gets looked at: email (my HN
username) @ medallia.com

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Android Developer | SF | ONSITE [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/)

Angaza creates software for selling life-changing products with financing in
emerging markets, with a focus on off-grid solar energy systems. Your work
means more families turning on electricity for the first time each night:

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

We're a for-profit company, post-series A, with our eight-person technical
team based in San Francisco. We're searching for multiple engineering roles,
including an Android developer. Our mobile software sells and services off-
grid solar installations in more than twenty countries. You can lead its
development as we continue to rapidly expand.

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/) [San Francisco]

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-developer/) [San Francisco]

We're also hiring a number of other roles in Nairobi, e.g.:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-of-
sales/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-of-sales/) [San Francisco +
Nairobi]

Our standard hiring process involves a phone conversation, a well-scoped home
project, and an on-site interview. We don't believe in gotcha logic puzzles or
adversarial whiteboard exercises, and we strive to give you specific
constructive feedback regardless of the outcome.

~~~
bohnej
They don't respond to job candidates for some reason...

------
donohoe
Hearst | FE Developer | New York, NY |
[http://www.hearst.com/](http://www.hearst.com/)

TLDR; I'm building a new team at Hearst with a focus on local news. We're re-
working front-end of various news sites that reach 100M+ unique readers a
month (SFGate, SF Chron, Houston Chron, SeattlePI etc) along with new services
- with a focus on UX, web page performance, and new features (ad, editorial,
revenue, and engagement).

Local news is under threat. Come fight the good fight! I worked at
NYTimes.com, engineered Quartz (qz.com), and rebuilt The New Yorker
(newyorker.com) and have ambitious plans.

Send me an email at donohoe@hearst.com or check out our job listing for more
information:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/238323069/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/238323069/)

------
taber
Intact Design ([https://intact.design/](https://intact.design/)) | Berkeley,
CA; Madison, WI | Full-time; INTERN | REMOTE OK

We're building a finite element analysis API on the web. Think of it like
continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking for
software engineers with interest in computational geometry/geometric
processing, computational physics/engineering, and building beautifully
elegant user experiences for complicated technical software.

Our stack: * C++ for performance-critical finite element code * Ruby on Rails
for server code * React + Three.js + regl on the frontend

Our competitive advantage comes from a combination of software architecture
innovation and a super accessible user experience, so we need people who value
these two pillars of their craft.

We'd love to hear from you! Email: taber[AT]intact[DOT]design

~~~
raj_m
Emailed you. Phd student in Computer Graphics with FEM background. Never
thought I would actually find something so relevant to my skillset.

~~~
taber
I didn't get your email :( can you try the other email in my profile please?

------
wozmirek
KISURA | Software Developers | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE |
[https://www.kisura.com/](https://www.kisura.com/)

We are looking for experienced software developers to help us build Europe's
first Digital and Personalized Shopping Service for women’s fashion.

Our mission is simple: to send women handpicked outfits tailored to their
budget and style and make them feel beautiful and confident.

What’s in it for you? An opportunity to build a scalable, customer-centered
solution in a cozy office in the middle of Berlin’s famous Kreuzberg district.

We are looking for:

\- Software developers (PHP/OOP)

\- Front-end developers (HTML5, JavaScript, CSS3)

\- QA engineers

Speaking German is a plus, but not required.

How to apply: email us at hr (at) kisura.de, you can also email me directly at
mirek (at) kisura.de :) (I'm the product manager here).

More info at [https://www.kisura.com/jobs](https://www.kisura.com/jobs).

------
turkeywelder
Mediaburst Ltd | .NET Developer | Manchester, UK

Hi, We're Mediaburst and we make web apps in Telehealth and send text
messages.

I'll keep it short:

We're after a .NET Developer with 3-5 (or more) years of production .NET
development to help us improve our products.

You'll be working on our SMS API (www.clockworksms.com), our backend queueing
and routing, our SMS Survey app (www.surveymill.co.uk), our online text
product Textburst (www.textburst.com) as well as our telehealth product
FlorenceLight ([https://www.florencelight.uk/](https://www.florencelight.uk/)
)

We're also after a Devops/Infrastructure engineer to help us run our platform
and make the devs lives easier.

Full details:
[https://www.mediaburst.co.uk/jobs/](https://www.mediaburst.co.uk/jobs/)

Questions? Ask away.

Apply with an email to hello@mediaburst.co.uk or reply to this comment

------
EllaGorev
Nulogy | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time ONSITE VISA | Full Stack Web Developer |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Supply Chain | Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

\- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver
personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry.

\- Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

About Nulogy:

We are a Canadian success story. Our story started 15 years ago when four
engineering grads from the University of Waterloo worked on a design project
that grew to become the company. We are now a world-leading provider of
specialized solutions for complex supply-chain challenges. As a company
founded by friends wanting to make a difference, the close relationship
between the founders influence the family-like culture that exists here.

Benefits:

\- Unlimited paid vacation (take as much time off as you need, with at least 2
weeks off a year).

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children.

\- Dev culture is infused with learning; emphasis on clean code, strong
technical practices, and collaboration.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

Learn about the Culture: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-
Glassdoor](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Glassdoor)

APPLY AT: [http://nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/UTgzg0/Full-Stack-Web-
Dev...](http://nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/UTgzg0/Full-Stack-Web-Developer)

------
kevinprince
Guestfolio | Senior Rails Developer | Whistler, BC, Canada

We’re looking for a senior full-stack Rails dev to join our team. We make a
neat saas crm product used by boutique hotels all around the world to
communicate with their guests. Fulltime remote is an option but we would
prefer someone who wants to come live in Whistler and enjoy the outdoor
lifestyle and be here to help mentor other junior devs. Our office is a short
walk from the gondolas for skiing in the winter and mountain biking in the
summer. Come work with an amazing team who never miss a pow day.

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/cendyn/jobs/web-
applica...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/cendyn/jobs/web-application-
developer-senior-level-full-stack-aOszf4-QSr5Q3idG1ZS6tF) and mention Hacker
News in your application.

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (relocation is available) | Software Engineer, Cloud
(Mid to Sr. level) | Full-Time | Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side engineer that will work on core functionality
for our cloud products, writing code that will help store petabytes of data in
MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users! At our size, you will
have the chance to have a big impact @ MongoDB.

Do you have any interest or questions? Please reach out to me at
JC@mongodb.com or apply here [http://grnh.se/kr5738](http://grnh.se/kr5738)

\--- If you have any interest, this is a short post from InfoWorld
([http://spr.ly/60078rGKH](http://spr.ly/60078rGKH)), which named MongoDB
Atlas (our newest cloud offering) one of its 2017 Technology of the Year! ---

------
atsaloli
Vertical Sysadmin, Inc. | Sales | Los Angeles, USA | REMOTE, PART-TIME

Seeking commission-only sales agent for high-quality Ops and DevOps training.

We deliver on-site training world-wide. Our model is: small class sizes (12
max), expert instructors, excellent materials, tons of lab exercises.
Customers tell us it's the best training they've ever had. We are partnered
with CFEngine, GitLab, Docker, and O'Reilly Media.

Looking for an independent sales agent.

Offering 15% commission.

We charge $3000 per day plus a $2000 admin feeo

Our last training sale was $5000 for one day of training on GitLab CI to a car
manufacturer.

Course catalog: \- Linux shell basics \- Time Management for System
Administrators \- Editing Files with vim \- Git Foundations: From Novice to
Guru \- Continuous Integration with GitLab CI \- Engineering for Reliability,
Maintainability, and Security with C and C++ \- Configuration Management with
CFEngine \- Introduction to Ansible

www.verticalsysadmin.com

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Director of Security | San Diego, CA | Onsite,
Full Time

Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative, tailored
solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business reporting.
We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a row. We're
a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems)

Position Description: We're looking for a driven, experienced and hands-on
security professional to own the day-to-day and strategic security
initiatives. Your day-to-day activities will range from pursuing security
compliance to implementing a WAF solution for our AWS-based cloud offering.

Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com & kbaker@blkmtn.com

------
outcomes
Outcomes.com | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Full-time Onsite/Remote | Founding
Engineer | www.outcomes.com

Our platform helps doctors and their care team track how their patients do
after major surgery or medical treatment using patient-reported outcomes.
Dashboards and visual displays help teams deliver more proactive and
personalized care, while giving them the data to succeed under new value-based
models of payment.

We'll soon be launching the first self-service product on the market and we
need your help as we aim to reach thousands of small practices! We're a small
bootstrapped team with big ambitions and an exciting product roadmap.

If you've got an entrepreneurial mindset, technical chops (our current stack
is MEAN + React, D3.js, Docker, Twilio, AWS), and the will to solve some of
the most important problems in modern healthcare get in touch!
info@outcomes.com

------
mynameisjody
Truth Initiative in Washington DC is looking for an ONSITE Technical Project
Manager.

We run very agile, but we are looking for someone with more skills than a
typical "scrum master" has (in our humble experience) so we called it a
Technical PM.

Our interview process is a phone screen with me, the hiring manager, then an
in person interview with 2 developers on the team as well as the product
owner.

We're working on interventions to help people who want to quit smoking and
legitimately saving lives as we go. The team is experienced and we need
someone to help us make things run as smoothly as it did before our team grew
in size.

[https://truthinitiative.applicantpool.com/jobs/114285.html](https://truthinitiative.applicantpool.com/jobs/114285.html)

(All resumes submitted on the website make it to me. Sorry about the robo-
application system.)

------
cdubie
Ladder | [https://www.ladderlife.com](https://www.ladderlife.com) | Palo Alto,
CA | Relocation | ONSITE

React, Docker, Kubernetes, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Kafka, AWS, Buck
Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers.

We are looking for talented full stack generalists that love building things
and are excited to get in on the ground floor of disrupting a huge slow moving
industry.

This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to:

\- build and architect systems

\- work with a small team of talented engineers

\- work with the latest tech

\- contribute to open source
[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
transfix
Transfix | Software Engineers (Front-end and Back-end) | NYC | On-site

Transfix is creating a marketplace to connect shippers with truck drivers.
We're in a $400B industry that's ripe for automation. We're dedicated to
reducing the amount of miles being wasted by optimizing the way shipments are
handled from creation to delivery.

We're looking for mid-sr (3+ yrs) front-end and back-end engineers to join our
team!

Tech stack: Aurelia.js, react.js, es6, ruby on rails, postgres, AWS

You can read about our culture here:
[https://goo.gl/YwAoRH](https://goo.gl/YwAoRH)

Process: Recruiter Screen (20min) > Tech Screen (1-1.5hrs) > On-site Interview
(3-4hrs)

If interested, please apply on our jobs site
([https://jobs.lever.co/transfix](https://jobs.lever.co/transfix)) or reach
out to me at michelle@transfix.io

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Listium | Front-end or Full-stack Developer | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE
Full-Time

We’re looking for a senior developer with 3+ years working with Javascript,
and experience with singe-page apps. A good understanding of React is also
suggested, although if you’re a proven fast learner that might work. We use a
very modern stack (Node, React, Postgres) and have a small team of outstanding
developers. If you like technical challenges, working with smart people,
having significant input at all stages of the process, and no committees to
get in the way, you should take a quick look at our jobs page at:
[https://angel.co/listium/jobs](https://angel.co/listium/jobs). We are funded,
and offer generous equity packages.

[https://listium.com](https://listium.com)

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Software Engineer in Test | San Diego, CA |
Onsite, Full Time

Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative, tailored
solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business reporting.
We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a row. We're
a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems)

Position Description: C# / Selenium / JS / TeamCity / Chef / OpsWorks This is
an exciting time for an Automated QA Engineer. You get to build the solution
from scratch using the technologies you feel best fit the problem space. Help
us move towards a Continuously Deployed product.

Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com

------
travisjungroth
HouseCanary |
[https://www.housecanary.com/careers/?gh_src=82ai1f](https://www.housecanary.com/careers/?gh_src=82ai1f)
| San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

At HouseCanary, we’re using big data and analytics to predict the future of
the real estate market in the US. Our goal is to use this data to help people
make better real estate decisions. HouseCanary platforms forecast real estate
values at a local level, and every month, we forecast 36 months into the
future, and our models predict more than 95% of the variation in price over
time.

We're hiring for a 25 roles in Software Engineering, Ops, Mobile, QA, Sales,
and Design. I'm a Lead Software Engineer here, feel free to email me with any
questions: tjungroth@housecanary.com . If you're ready to apply, best to do it
right through our website.

------
guitarjosh
Mass General Hospital - Center for Clinical Data Science | Machine Learning
Data Scientist and Software Engineer | Boston, MA| ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.mgh-ccds.com/](https://www.mgh-ccds.com/)

The Center for Clinical Data Science at Massachusetts General Hospital is
focused on creating, promoting and commercializing AI for healthcare.

We are: -A fast-growing startup within one of the world’s oldest academic
medical centers -A data-obsessed team of machine learning gurus, software
engineers, doctors and scientists -A place where innovative products are born,
tested and put into clinical practice -A community of researchers and industry
partners with a passion to improve human health

Interview Process: Initial Phone call, project + second call, on-site
interview

You can email us directly at info@mgh-ccds.com or jymoore@partners.org.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Similarly, I applied last month on Feb 14, including the official application.
No response?

------
spark1
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the entire shipping process for e-commerce companies.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails, Python, or
Go experience to join the EasyPost team. If you love to code, want to build
APIs, and work on a small team of collaborative developers to build meaningful
products, then we’d love to meet you!

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

We can offer you a competitive base salary, equity, comprehensive benefits,and
flexible work hours/PTO.

Our interview process includes one phone call and then one onsite technical
meeting with the rest of the team.

Please apply on our jobs page and we will contact you: www.easypost.com/jobs

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | London, Boston,
Seattle, & Tempe | Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) headquartered near Boston's South Station
(with offices around the world), and power video for many of the world's
largest media companies. We work on fun, difficult problems using the latest
tech within a casual work environment. We offer a fully stocked kitchen, ping
pong/arcade machines, frequent catering, unlimited vacation policy that
employees actually use, generous work/life balance, 401k matching, etc. etc.

London:

* Principal Golang Engineer ([http://grnh.se/l2hxfk1](http://grnh.se/l2hxfk1))

* Senior Software Engineer, Video Delivery ([http://grnh.se/4l0hwv1](http://grnh.se/4l0hwv1))

Boston, MA:

* Senior Node.js Developer ([http://grnh.se/vojsg01](http://grnh.se/vojsg01))

* Senior Front-end Web Engineer ([http://grnh.se/2ca64l1](http://grnh.se/2ca64l1))

* QA Engineer ([http://grnh.se/cmv4tn1](http://grnh.se/cmv4tn1))

* Principal Golang Engineer ([http://grnh.se/l2hxfk1](http://grnh.se/l2hxfk1))

* Principal Software Engineer, Live Streaming ([http://grnh.se/mfq1j51](http://grnh.se/mfq1j51))

* Senior Cloud Media Engineer ([http://grnh.se/dgb04p1](http://grnh.se/dgb04p1))

* Sales Engineer, Media ([http://grnh.se/0inbf11](http://grnh.se/0inbf11))

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- The reproducibility crisis. It has emerged over the last few years that
65-90% of the scientific literature is not reproducible. What this means is
that if you try to reproduce the experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of
the time you will not get the same findings. This is known as "the
reproducibility crisis"

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 16
million pdfs to Academia.edu, and upload about 1 million a month. About 30
million people come to Academia each month to access and share papers.

With regard to reproducibility, we think the way to solve the reproducibility
crisis is to build a new peer review system that (a) crowd-sources peer review
from the academic community and (b) provides credit to material that journals
don't publish (data-sets, code, replications, failed replications).

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (a) and (b). We realize that addressing reproducibility is a huge
challenge. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us. We have
raised $28 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True
Ventures. Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is
really important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact
on the world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

------
Thorsten_SG
SoftGear Co.,Ltd. | Game Engineer | Tokyo, Japan | Onsite, [http://www.soft-
gear.co.jp/en/index.html](http://www.soft-gear.co.jp/en/index.html) |

At SOFT GEAR talented engineers from around the world develop games for well-
known publishers. We are always looking for bright engineers to join us.
Preferably you have experience with client and server side development. Coding
experience with C++ is highly preferred.

Interview process: -2 meetings / skype video call conducted by HR and and
-source code check

We sponsor the VISA to come to Japan, support the search for an apartment and
even cover part of the housing.

Apply directly here: [http://www.soft-
gear.co.jp/en/jobs/index.html](http://www.soft-gear.co.jp/en/jobs/index.html)

We are looking forward to talk to you.

~~~
zerr
How is work-life balance? Including non-gaijins...

------
elementsNL
Elements Interactive | Experienced Python/Django developer | Almere, The
Netherlands | ONSITE, VISA sponsored

APPLY here:
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/398131](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/398131)

We are looking for a medior or senior Python/Django developer to join our
international team in Almere, NL. At Elements, we build next generation
applications for a variety of clients, so projects are diverse just as our
company culture is. We work for clients like Philips, Sanoma, Hi, KPN,
McDonald’s, Telfort, and many more.

PERKS

* equipment of your choice

* budget for personal learning (conferences, etc.)

* free lunch every day

* commuting expenses covered (>10km)

* relocation support

* working out once a week with our personal trainer

* unlimited fresh grounded coffee, fruits, snacks

* Friday afternoon beers and more

[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

------
zillyhome
Stealth startup | Ruby (RoR) | Bay Area + remote (we're flexible) | Full-time
and part-time | Competitive salaries depending on experience

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. We're a team that loves to move fast, laughs in the face of
nasty-hairy challenges that lie in our path, and isn't afraid to spend money
to get the best and leverage our time. If you're an audacious soul looking to
tackle one of the biggest problems that plagues our society today and yearning
to join an experienced team at the ground floor, then hit us up!

We're specifically looking for expert Ruby developers, but if you're intrigued
and are a self-motivated developer, hit us up anyways. Let's chat!

Email us at jobs@zilly.email

------
fortpoint
Linkable Networks | Senior Java Engineer | Boston, MA | Local and Remote (U.S.
Only), [https://linkablenetworks.com/available-position-senior-
engin...](https://linkablenetworks.com/available-position-senior-engineer/)

* Company Summary

Linkable Networks was founded on the premise that the disconnect between
digital media and physical retail was a major gap in delivering a great
experience to consumers. Since 2011, we’ve been nose-down building a scalable
platform that provides brands and retailers the ability to engage, reward and
incent their consumers directly and across any channel – online, mobile and
in-store. We pioneered the concept of card-linked-offers and have taken it to
the next level – always-on loyalty. Both our self-service and SaaS-based
platforms enable the creation of actionable ads, coupons, offers, promotions,
rebates and more that let you reward loyalty... not just discount a purchase.
This is the future of Loyalty.

* Technology Stack

Java, Spring, Sharded MySql, Hazelcast, RabbitMQ

* Additional Info

We're wired into card networks and processors. We have a broad range of
customers from grocery giant SuperValu where we're deployed with a first of
its kind card-linked SKU offer solution to FanBank where we help enable
community based Loyalty programs. We run an agile shop with 103 successful
sprints under our belts. Our process has been improved over the 6 years we've
been running it so that we deliver on time and without drama. Our engineers
don't sit in meetings they build solutions.

* Benefits

Health and dental benefits, 401K, Short/Long Term disability insurance, Life
insurance, Section 125 & Section 132 plans, paid time off, stock options,
remote work opportunities, other perks and a great work environment are part
of the compensation package.

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at
coolgigs@linkablenetworks.com

------
kubatyszko
ZestFinance | Sr. Devops Engineer | Los Angeles | Onsite Full-Time
[http://www.zestfinance.com](http://www.zestfinance.com)

ZestFinance is a well-funded FinTech startup founded in 2009 to provide fair
and transparent credit to everyone. With our machine learning technology,
we've been able to disrupt credit market and continue to innovate in this
space.

As a Sr. DevOps Engineer you will be responsible for engineering our
infrastructure with the same care and commitment as we do our software. From
building software delivery pipelines to working with developers to ensure best
systems engineering practices - our team is responsible for the uptime of our
and our client’s business critical systems.

Responsibilities:

    
    
       * Serve as a primary point responsible the overall health, performance, and capacity of our business systems
       * Assist in the roll-out and deployment of new releases to facilitate our rapid iteration and constant growth
       * Develop tools to improve our ability to rapidly deploy and effectively monitor our application stack.
       * Work closely with software engineers to ensure our applications are designed with "operability" in mind
       * Participate in a 24x7 on call rotation
       * Ensure high reliability of our services
    
    

Qualifications:

    
    
       * Prior experience in an enterprise facing technical operations role
       * 5+ years in a UNIX-based operations role
       * Deep UNIX/Linux systems knowledge and/or systems administration background managing large business critical deployments
       * Strong troubleshooting skills that span systems, network, and code
       * Demonstrated programming skills in one or more of: Python, Ruby, Java, C, Shell
       * Experience with cloud technologies such as AWS, Google Cloud
    
    

Apply here:
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html?p=job%2FoLmP4fwK#op...](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html?p=job%2FoLmP4fwK#open-
positions)

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY, Palo Alto, CA, OR Remote | Technical Writer | Full-
Time | Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for an engineer with a passion for writing and problem solving
for a Technical Writing or Lead Technical Writing role. You will dig into our
source code, become an expert in MongoDB, and create the documentation that
enables others to use the technology.

The materials and software you develop will be used by hundreds of thousands
of people around the world and will directly impact the open source movement.
You must have strong critical thinking and communication skills, and technical
skills in distributed systems, networking, databases, and/or development.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com or apply here
[http://grnh.se/e2yopw1](http://grnh.se/e2yopw1)

------
rzimmerman
Planet | SF | System Testbed Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://www.planet.com](https://www.planet.com)

Planet designs, builds, and operates the world's largest fleet of earth
observation satellites. In this role, you will lead test and validation
efforts to improve quality and drive development speed through testing and
validation. You will work closely with cross-functional team members to
develop and maintain a test infrastructure and to test new hardware designs
and software products.

You will work in a lab environment with exposure to hardware, ground support
equipment, and test equipment. Our system testbed is a new and growing
project, so you would be responsible for gathering customer requirements from
other hardware and software engineers and building infrastructure from the
ground up.

The Must Haves:

* Experience working in a lab environment and building/maintaining test hardware fixtures for spacecraft and/or embedded devices

* 3+ years of experience with Python and embedded C programming

* Experience with verification and validation of systems that include embedded software

* Comfortable in a Linux environment

* Experience with continuous integration, automated testing, and build systems

The Nice-to-Haves:

* Experience with AWS, Docker, Jenkins

* Aerospace experience, especially with power systems, ADCS, or flight software

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/15/earth-imaging-company-
plan...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/15/earth-imaging-company-planet-
breaks-records-with-88-satellite-launch/)

Apply at:
[https://www.planet.com/company/careers/jobs/?gh_jid=587830](https://www.planet.com/company/careers/jobs/?gh_jid=587830)

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time
[http://www.uken.com](http://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
tomatohs
PubNub | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[http://grnh.se/if35o81](http://grnh.se/if35o81)

Come work for one of the few entirely developer focused companies.

PubNub Data provides global cloud infrastructure and key building blocks for
realtime apps. PubNub powers thousands of realtime apps around the world, from
innovative start-ups to globally recognized brands.

We manage 3 million realtime messages per second and 100 million devices per
month. We support over 70 SDKs for mobile, browser, desktop and server. And we
are globally scaled, with 16 points of presence and 99.999% SLAs. Interview
Process: Phone / hangout, a couple interviews, build a realtime app.

We're looking for:

* DevOps Engineer - BLOCKS

* DevOps Engineer - Core

* Senior Software Engineer

* Visual Designer

* Web & Digital Marketing Manager

\--------

Apply at: [http://grnh.se/if35o81](http://grnh.se/if35o81)

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Quantitative Developer – Systematic Options |
New York | Onsite | Full Time

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for a lead developer to join a new team focused on short term
systematic futures, FX, and options strategies. You will drive the design and
development of components of a research, simulation, and trading system,
including:

* Option pricing and greek computation

* Portfolio construction and optimization

* Position, risk, and P&L services

* Compute cluster, high throughput research infrastructure

* Monitors, dashboards

You should have experience working with:

* C++/Java and Python

* Systems for real-time option pricing, risk, and execution

* Fully automated option delta hedging strategies

* Real-time forecast, alpha services

* Tick/microstructure level data

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to
talent@cubistsystematic.com.

~~~
temp4321
This guy was the least professional interviewer I've ever encountered in
finance. He failed to follow up on his own email chains and was 20 minutes
late to his in-person interview appointment.

I know others that had the same experience. He's been interviewing (poorly)
for this role for many months now.

~~~
cubistml
We’re really sorry to hear this and we work hard to train our interviewers to
be respectful and efficient. Appreciate the feedback and we’ll work with the
interviewer to try to ensure this doesn’t happen again.

------
GoPeriscopeData
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/) Full Stack
Engineer - All Levels (Ruby, Go, CoffeeScript):
[https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-engineer) Senior Periscope
is the fastest, most powerful data analysis suite on the market. It's the
platform of choice for professional analysts, who spend 5+ hours a day using
the product. We're growing revenue about 10X per year, while growing the team
about 4X per year. If you have a proven track record of delivering results and
shipping great products, we would love to meet you! Join our team of 85: Email
amanda@periscopedata.com

------
aembleton
Rideways | Java Developer | Manchester, UK |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/)

Rideways is hiring Java Developers, Senior Java Developers and a Technical
Lead to work at our office in central Manchester. We're using Java 8, Spring
MVC, React, Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi, bus, train or
shuttle from the airport to your hotel or conference centre.

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
justus_molia
Molia | Student Software Engineer (Ruby on Rails) | Cologne, Germany | REMOTE

We are looking for smart student software engineers to join our team. You will
work as a full stack Ruby on Rails developer. Knowledge in JavaScript is a big
plus.

Molia is a young, dynamic and heterogeneous team with flat hierarchies. We are
creating personalized books for children and plan to go online in the next few
weeks. Our books are targeted at young children and the typical issues they
deal with: a fear of darkness, the first day in kindergarten or the loss of a
close relative.

I am an experienced Rails developer myself and worked as a Rails developer at
two other startups in the last 7 years. I will make sure you have a smooth
onboarding and I am always there for any questions. If you are interested in
the job you can shoot me an email: justus@molia.de

We are looking forward to hear from you!

------
GoPeriscopeData
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/) Full Stack
Engineer - Any Level (Ruby, Go, CoffeeScript):
[https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-engineer) Senior Periscope
is the fastest, most powerful data analysis suite on the market. It's the
platform of choice for professional analysts, who spend 5+ hours a day using
the product. We're growing revenue about 10X per year, while growing the team
about 4X per year. If you have a proven track record of delivering results and
shipping great products, we would love to meet you! Join our team of 85: Email
amanda@periscopedata.com

------
gee1jay1
CrowdScores | Python Developers / DevOps Engineer | London, UK | Onsite | Full
Time | [http://crowdscores.com/careers/](http://crowdscores.com/careers/)

We're a crowd sourced live football scores mobile app. 800,000 monthly active
users from all over the world and growing quickly. We're forecasting well over
2 million users by the end of the year. Very young, fun office in central
London.

You'll be part of a small backend Python team working on some really fun and
challenging problems. We deploy multiple times a day, so your code will be
used by thousands of people right away. We use a cutting edge tech stack and
agile.

We're looking for multiple Python developers and one DevOps Engineer.

Bonus points if you like to play FIFA!

P.S. If you do apply, please can you mention that you saw the ad on hacker
news.

------
yorkbn
ParentPowered | CTO | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE ParentPowered is an Ed Tech
startup that creates easy-to-use tools for great parenting. The company has
significant momentum and is rapidly scaling its first product, Ready4K, in the
U.S. and beyond. Our stack: * PostgreSQL, Ruby, AWS, Sidekiq, Twilio, Nexmo,
Plivo, HTML, CSS What we offer: * Equity in the company * A competitive salary
* Full health, dental, and vision benefits * Paid time off and sick leave *
Flexible working hours with the potential to work from home * An exciting
development road map that includes core platform enhancements, a self-service
administration panel, two-way communication, personalization, localization,
social networking, and machine learning * Great people Email Tiffany @
tiffany.graham@parentpowered.com

------
MattGreenburg
ZeroCater | San Francisco | Onsite, Fulltime
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

Help bring people and ideas together through food. Our engineers appreciate
good design, whether it’s clean API or good UI. Enjoy working with Python or
Ruby and have worked with Django or Rails. Here are our technical roles we
currently looking for:

Sr. Full-Stack Engineers Operations Leadership Business Analyst

The work we do is bringing tens of thousands of people together every day.
Shared meals are a fundamental human experience. To us, food fosters
relationships and new ideas. We’re obsessed with improving our customers’
lives by making every meal count.

Contact recruiting@zerocater.com or
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite, Full
Time

Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative, tailored
solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business reporting.
We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a row. We're
a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems)

Position Description: C# / SQL Server / JavaScript Junior - Mid level We are
constantly adding new functionality into our core product. Alongside our core
product, we have some fresh new initiatives we are building from the ground up
to help us break into new market segments.

Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com

~~~
shawnjass
Hello Mr. or Ms. Cook, I just applied for this position - I am looking for a
junior position to fulfill my recently attained skills as a full stack
developer that I learned from a local academy. A little about myself - I grew
up in Carlsbad surfing for the past 20+ years, and now have found my new
passion to learn coding. I told myself that I wouldn't surf until I landed a
new job, so if the position is still available, I'd like to set up a time to
meet.

Sincerely, Shawn Jass (858) 774-5399

------
blocher
Engage ([http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge)) | Washington DC (Alexandria, VA) |
Web Development Intern (Paid) | On-site | Student Visas Welcome

About the Internship: Engage is looking for a web development intern. The
ideal candidate is a highly motivated student or recently graduated student
interested in pursuing a career in web development and is excited to work with
our in-house development team. You'd be working with our back-end and front-
end web developers building custom websites and applications, using PHP;
primarily, we work in WordPress and Laravel.

This internship is located in Alexandria, VA (in the Washington DC metro area)
and you must be able to work on-site. This internship can be part or full time
based on your availability (we're flexible). This is a paid internship.

We welcome foreign students who can acquire work authorization (F-1, J-1, etc)
to apply for all of our internships.

Ideal candidate profile: \- PHP \- SQL (MySQL or similar) \- Wordpress theme
or plugin development, or equivalent Drupal experience, preferred \-
Experience with a PHP framework—Laravel, Symphony, CakePHP, Zend, or
CodeIgniter—a plus. We don't expect you to be an expert, but some prior work
with PHP is required. \- Some basic knowledge of HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, and
JQuery (Angular, VueJS, or ReactJS a bonus) \- Bonus points for: knowledge of
Object Oriented Programming techniques and design patterns in any language,
REST APIs, mobile development (Android or iOS SDKs), AWS, Git or similar
version control, Vagrant, LAMP stack/server management, Composer \- In order
to be considered, you must submit work samples. Please link to your GitHub
profile or portfolio/website.

About Engage: We are a full-service digital agency that is dedicated to
impacting the world around us through bold strategy and innovative technology.
With clients that range from political campaigns to top level associations and
advocacy groups, we use cutting-edge technology to tell the most compelling
story for our clients.

~~~
maiquynhtruong
Hello, I don't see any job postings on your website. Where should I submit my
Github/porfolio?

------
twistedpair
MC10,Inc | Boston,MA | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://mc10inc.com](https://mc10inc.com)

MC10 is pioneering wearable IoT.

We're hiring for OPS, Mobile Dev, and Backend Dev. We released the
BioStampRC™(research connect) platform to great fanfare [1] and our L'Oréal
[2] sun UV sensor last year. Now we need to crank up in 2017 for our next
product offerings. We build software End-2-End from HW, to FW, to Mobile, to
Web, to Big Data ML, to OPS.

See open positions at
[https://www.mc10inc.com/careers](https://www.mc10inc.com/careers)

About our stack:

\- Cassandra/Postgres/Elasticsearch/Rabbit/Redis/Spark/S3

\- PlayFramework/Akka/iPython/Django/AWS

\- Scala/Python

We've also got an awesome new, swanky office in Lexington, MA that includes 2
gyms, a climbing wall, huge rec room, stocked kitchen, and catered dinner.
Plus, there are a bunch of cool nerds that span the entire range of
engineering expertise, making it fun to come to work.

Come join us! Reach out to careers@mc10inc.com or via
[https://www.mc10inc.com/careers](https://www.mc10inc.com/careers). You're
welcome to ping me at jlust at mc10inc dot com for any questions. I'm a lead
backend developer building our cloud services.

[1]
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10/82032978/)

[2] [http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-
with...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-with-loreal-
on-sun-sensor/)

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineering Managers and Engineers | Onsite |
Visa

Our mission is pretty simple; we believe that everyone deserves sophisticated
financial advice. We are focused on taking services typically reserved for the
ultra-wealthy, automating them and delivering them directly to the investors
at an incredibly low cost. We have clients in all 50 states who trust us with
$5 billion in assets and growing. With our clients' trust, we believe we can
and will change this industry.

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for Engineering
Managers, Sr. Backend Engineers and Sr. Data Engineers with Java experience.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/6regmv1](http://grnh.se/6regmv1) (please mention HN in
application).

------
KFletcher
IPsoft | Sr. Java Developer | New York| ONSITE-Corporate HQ

We are hiring for Sr. Java developers (Java8,Spring, Algorithms) to work with
scientists tackling the big challenges in deep language understanding as we
expand our artificial intelligence platform, Amelia.

In the R&D world, speed and quality are sometimes two competing factors. On
the one hand, there is the sprint to delivery – and on the other hand, there
is the standard of excellence. Our Senior Developers balance the need for
speed and functionality with their commitment to quality.

We offer you an exciting environment with cutting edge technologies, and the
ability to grow quickly as our organisation grows as well.

For more information please reach out to Kelly.Fletcher (@) IPsoft.com Due to
the large amount of undirected applications, applications without a motivation
might not receive a response.

------
moss_whitney
Triggr Health | Full Stack and Data Engineers | Chicago | ONSITE

Triggr Health is the first predictive system of care for addiction recovery.
We are a world-class team of engineers, designers, doctors, and researchers
from institutions such as Stanford, Google, UCSF School of Medicine, UPENN,
Northwestern, and Rackspace. We are currently working with many of the top
treatment providers, government initiatives, health systems, and academic
research programs in the world. Our core platform utilizes phone sensors and
phone data to predict the state of an individual’s recovery in real-time,
enabling the right care to be delivered proactively the moment it is needed.
Imagine if you could predict risk factors that lead to regressive behavior,
such as when someone is angry; when they are experiencing a craving; when they
are not sleeping well; or when they are falling off their continuing care
plan. Now imagine doing all of this without self-reported data.

We are building apps on both Android and iOS, a customer-facing web
application, a robust web services API, machine learning-driven analytics, and
large-scale data processing. Our tech stack includes NodeJS and MongoDB on the
backend, Backbone on the frontend, React Native, Swift and Java for mobile,
and Python 3 for machine learning.

If you want to work with a highly driven, mission-oriented team that enjoys
working hard, has fun together, and embraces quirkiness, contact us at
talent@triggrhealth.com with a resume, why you are interested in this
position, why you want to be a part of solving this problem, and a picture of
your favorite dog or cat breed (bonus points if it’s yours!).

Sr Full Stack Engineer Jr Full Stack Engineer Data Engineer

Full job descriptions here: [https://angel.co/triggr-
health/jobs](https://angel.co/triggr-health/jobs)

At Triggr Health we value diversity and endeavor to treat everyone with
respect, no matter their age, gender, race, ethnicity, or sexual, cultural or
ideological preferences.

~~~
chetankabra8
I have already applied, please check and let me know the update

------
ryguytilidie
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of
life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more
thoughtful approach to buying or selling their home. We have an amazing team
of talented and passionate engineers and data scientists. We are looking for
data scientists, front-end engineers, and generalist software engineers to
help us change the real estate industry. Leadership experience is a plus.

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker. Help us reinvent life’s largest and most
important transaction. Please email directly at: hannah@opendoor.com

------
mrgalaxy
Pagedip | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Boulder, CO | ONSITE, FULL-TIME
[https://pagedip.com](https://pagedip.com)

At Pagedip, we are creating next-generation documentation tools for medium and
large businesses. We are using web technology to bring several of the world's
largest and oldest businesses to the modern era when it comes to manuals,
product guides, textbooks and more. Our current clients include several
fortune 500 companies and we are growing rapidly!

We are currently a small team looking for talent to fill a few engineering
roles. Everyday brings something new and you will be challenged every moment.
Our current stack is comprised on Golang, Node.js and CouchDB, but we care
more about you and less about your background.

Email our Director of Engineering - tyler AT pagedip DOT com

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | [https://www.cloudera.com/](https://www.cloudera.com/) | Software
Engineers | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Returnship

Cloudera, a leader in Big Data and Open Source, was founded in 2008 by some of
the brightest minds at Silicon Valley’s leading companies—including Google
(Christophe Bisciglia), Yahoo! (Amr Awadallah), Oracle (Mike Olson), and
Facebook (Jeff Hammerbacher). Doug Cutting, co-creator of Hadoop, joined the
company in 2009 as Chief Architect and remains in that role. Today, Cloudera
has over 1,600 employees across the globe-and looking to add more!

This month, we are highlighting the Path Forward Return to Work program at
Cloudera: This is a 16- week paid internship for experienced professionals
returning to the workforce after taking time off for caregiving. The program
is open to women and men who have at least 5 years of professional experience
and have been out of the paid workforce for at least two years to focus on
caring for a child or other dependent. If you meet these criteria, we welcome
you to apply.

At Cloudera, we are excited to be part of the Path Forward program because we
appreciate the skills you can offer, the perspective you provide, and the
contributions you will make. This program offers you a chance to revamp your
skills, update your resume with new experience, and make connections with
other women and men transitioning back to the workforce. It also offers
support through Path Forward, a nonprofit organization on a mission to empower
people who’ve been focused on caregiving transition back to the paid
workforce.

To apply check out these links:

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3g1msiwS](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3g1msiwS)

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3r2msiw4](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3r2msiw4)

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3A2msiwd](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3A2msiwd)

------
hcpsysadmin
Hall Capital Partners | Senior Systems Administrator | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | Full-Time | [http://www.hallcapital.com](http://www.hallcapital.com)

Hall Capital Partners is an independent, privately owned SEC-registered
investment advisor that builds and manages multi-asset class global investment
portfolios for families, endowments, and foundations.

Come help maintain our infrastructure, build out new projects, and work to
automate and simplify our current environment. We're a small team with the
ability to move fast. Some technologies you'll be exposed to:

* Windows/Linux Server

* Cisco/Brocade/Palo Alto Networking

* VMware ESXi/Nutanix Virtualization

* EMC VNXe/Nasuni Storage

* Microsoft Exchange/Office365

If you're interested in working with us please send your resume and a little
bit about yourself to srsysadmin@hallcapital.com.

------
alex-flickr
Flickr/Yahoo | PHP Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite, Fulltime

Starting immediately, we are looking for a talented PHP engineer to join the
emotional world of Flickr Backend Engineering.

If you get fired up writing web applications that perform well at scale, and
your resulting maintainable code looks like well-documented poetry, then we
want to talk to you.

We have a track record of innovation to build on and a strong desire to
radically improve Flickr, both for new users and casual visitors as well as
the power users who form the core of the community. There's a tremendously
long list of new features, programs and technologies set to come online this
year.

If you've ever wanted to a chance to have a big impact (Flickr has 100+
million users and 12+ billion photos), this is it!

Ping me directly at seville@flickr.com for this or other opportunities at
Flickr!

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is looking to grow our technology team by quite a bit this year. We
are hiring engineers with interest in the below positions:

* Software Engineers (Rails)

* Software Engineers (Rails/Platform)

* Front End Engineers (React)

* Data Engineers (Java/Hadoop)

* DevOps / Site Reliability / Infrastructure Engineers (AWS)

* QA / Software Development Engineers in Test (SDET)

* Project Manager

* IT Architect

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a few years ago.
We've been around for over 10 years and went public 2 years ago. The company
has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help
us grow. See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for the full
scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person ONSITE in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: Your health premiums are 100% paid for, we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock packages. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay. The Austin office is brand new with state of the art designs and plenty of space to grow!

* Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, React, Redis, PostgreSQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch

* VISAS are handled under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
ckridler
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance company, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 21 people who have been working on this for almost 2
years. We've built an iOS app that gathers data on how well people drive. We
use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product and user
experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an insurance
carrier from scratch.

We've raised $7M, and we're looking to bring on a couple more talented
engineers. Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email us at jobs@joinroot.com

------
mkumar91
Hindsight | Lead Developer (Co-Founder) | New York City, San Francisco |
ONSITE | www.ehindsight.com

Hey, I am Mukund Kumar, Founder/CEO of Hindsight. I am currently looking for a
lead developer/technical co-founder to take ownership of Hindsight's mobile
iOS development. We are aiming to launch an app mirroring the company's
existing website. I am currently in the process of raising a seed round and am
getting strong interest from angels in the education space.

We use react, redux and node for the website.

Hindsight is an online community where high schoolers worldwide in grades 9-12
can connect with thousands of top US college students for college advice. We
offer free and paid services (think of it as "LinkedIn For Education")

If interested in learning more about the role, please email me at:
mukund@ehindsight.com

------
phillytom
Sailthru | Data Platform Engineer, Scrum Master, Site Reliability Engineer |
New York, New York | www.sailthru.com

Sailthru makes software that helps marketers personalize their communications
with their customers and subscribers across multiple channels. We use large
data sets to help put content in front of people that they want to see. We
power real-time messaging, automation and analytics for the world’s largest
ecom and media brands.

We're looking for people to join our team in these roles:

* data engineer with SQL and no-SQL experience. MongoDB experience in production is a plus

* scrum master

* site reliability engineer

Any questions or to apply, please email me tjanofsky at sailthru.com

See our full list of open roles and descriptions:
[http://www.sailthru.com/careers/list/](http://www.sailthru.com/careers/list/)

------
kmann
Work Market | NYC, TO | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.workmarket.com](https://www.workmarket.com)

Work Market boasts an impressive engineering team backed by successful and
reputable investors such as Union Square Ventures, Spark Capital SoftBank
Capital, Industry Ventures and Silicon Valley Bank. We recently received $20
million in Series C funding that is being reinvested back into hiring.

Work Market is the leading platform for freelance labor. Our freelance
management platform enables both the biggest brands in the world and
freelancing businesses to manage an end-to-end contract, on-demand engagements
at scale. We are helping drive the rapidly growing freelance economy that will
make up 50% of the workforce by 2020.

Our engineers build the tools and workflows that allow our customer to be more
efficient and productive in a competitive marketplace. We are customer driven,
our engineers work closely with the product team to help define and articulate
a vision for the Work Market platform. We focus on providing simple, elegant
solutions to complex problems. We use tools such as RxJava, Java 8, Javaslang,
React.js, Kubernetes, Terraform, and Docker.

We have opportunities across the board in both our NYC office and our Toronto
(CA) office.

-Bi Analyst/Developer

-Build/Release Engineer

-Senior Software Engineer- API

-Infrastructure Engineer

-Manager, Test Engineer

-Mobile Engineer- Android (TO)

-Senior Front End Engineer

-Senior Search Engineer

-Senior Software Engineer- API (TO)

-Product Manager (TO)

-Technical Product Manager- API & Integrations

-UX/UI Developer

-Implementation Manager

Apply now: [https://www.workmarket.com/jobs](https://www.workmarket.com/jobs)

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs | London, UK | ONSITE | Java (essential), Python, Machine
Learning, Optimisation, Operations Research, AWS, HPC

We optimise complex global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
massive value out of thin air and a little cloud. Our systems harness serious
computing power and are used by our enterprise clients daily.

We are looking for strong scientists and engineers who love to work on
extremely challenging problems and develop cutting edge technology to grow our
small, dedicated team of PhDs and engineers at our central London office. Work
on our next generation system features: front-end, back-end, algorithms, R&D,
client/user interaction, etc.

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch
for more details.

No recruiters please. Really.

------
jdevonport
Airfinity | London, UK | Full Time | Senior Engineer (Data) & Senior Full
Stack Engineer| [http://airfinity.com](http://airfinity.com)

Working to organise and understand the world's event, attendee and sponsor
data.

Currently hiring for multiple roles in our data engineering team based in
London. We are looking for accomplished engineers looking for their next big
challenge.

We are a year old and have secured several rounds with a rapidly expanding
team working on our event data products.

Salary Range £60-75k + Equity + Benefits, Flexible Working

If you would like to talk please either reach out to me directly and mention
HN [james at airfinity .com] or through our Workable page.
[https://airfinityjobs.workable.com/](https://airfinityjobs.workable.com/)

------
vicomat
We, at Keymetrics.io, are hiring (in Paris, France, we can help to relocate or
study remote proposition). We are the author of PM2 (process manager for
Node.js) and the SaaS monitoring software for Node.js apps, Keymetrics. We
have many R&D projects on top of these. Job posts in french we have not yet
translated them.

Devops
([https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NiqAAMYR6bGKoJBf4S8cyye4...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NiqAAMYR6bGKoJBf4S8cyye4s6KTNtmKgbhRF11ILuI/edit))

Front ([https://docs.google.com/document/d/1z7U0n9m1P64sprlkPAmgZ-
fU...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1z7U0n9m1P64sprlkPAmgZ-
fU_sI3mWCKsVcFoWvhwyE/edit?usp=sharing))

------
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Applications Engineer

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/ipwv0r1](http://grnh.se/ipwv0r1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: Be one of the first to work with unreleased resins and help
realize their potential by immersing yourself in advanced processes, ranging
from industrial mold making and digital dentistry to contemporary craft. Use
your technical know-how and curiosity to develop resources that help our
customers be successful to engage new audiences and ultimately drive sales. If
you’re more interested in the digital workflow than post-print processes, help
us evaluate and recommend end to end solutions, incorporating scanning, 3D
modeling or parametric design. The applications team pursues projects that are
high risk / high reward, so a good sense of priority and personal project
management is required.

YOU WILL:

* Propose, research and develop highly visual demos that will translate well online.

* Collaborate and support customers already doing amazing things, providing input and friendly guidance to build mutually beneficial relationships that we can convert into content marketing.

* Stay up to date with the latest trends and popular topics in the industry, benchmarking competitors and advising development teams so we can offer industrial solutions at a fraction of the cost.

* 3D modeling, 3D printing, writing, documentation, part finishing, experimentation, strategy and communication.

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/ipwv0r1](http://grnh.se/ipwv0r1)

~~~
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Software Engineer

Sound interesting? Get in contact with us here:
[http://grnh.se/uj0s1o1](http://grnh.se/uj0s1o1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: If you’re passionate about systems, can seamlessly move from
one platform to another, and want to have a big impact on the backend side of
a complex product – we want you on the Form Team as a Software Engineer.
Design bigger software systems to support our 3D printing desktop software
Seamlessly integrate all or our backend system architecture Get your hands
dirty in all kinds of code

YOU WILL:

* A talented generalist who is passionate about backend functionality

* Are a full stack software developer, from systems level software to user interfaces

* Love to work in diverse environments (Windows, OSX, Linux)

* Code extensively in C++ (Qt) and Python

* Know Git inside and out

* Can architect and implement complex software products

* Can lead projects and work closely with a high-caliber team

* Are excited to dive into a huge variety of challenges

Sound interesting? Get in contact with us here:
[http://grnh.se/uj0s1o1](http://grnh.se/uj0s1o1)

------
joshe
Scoot Networks | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco CA | ONSITE | Full-
time

I'm a software engineer at Scoot, we've got a great team and have some
exciting React (and probably React Native) projects coming up and we'd love to
get some help. If you live in SF you've probably seen our red electric
scooters on the streets.

We do a phone screen and then 5 in person interviews. We don't have recruiters
so you'll be working with me or another engineer throughout the process.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scoot/af9fd38a-180e-45dd-b077-722ff75e...](https://jobs.lever.co/scoot/af9fd38a-180e-45dd-b077-722ff75e5c3a)

\----

To run a rapidly expanding network of hundreds of smartphone-activated
electric vehicles, you have to have one of the deepest, most interesting
technology stacks around.

As Senior Software Engineer at Scoot, you will be a hands-on contributor to
the codebase. You will learn new technologies, influence the product roadmap,
build features, push code, and make Scoot more awesome.

Core requirements

* Extensive experience with React and Redux

* Mastery of Javascript, HTML, and CSS especially on iOS and Android

* Examples of elegant user interfaces you have implemented

* BS in CS, Engineering, Physics, Mathematics or equivalent training and work experience

* Concern for the planet and how much electric vehicles matter

* 5+ years experience writing software in a demanding professional environment

* Solid experience with unit and integration testing in front end software

Bonus points

* Experience shipping React Native apps

* Ruby on Rails experience

* Comfort with Agile development process, Git, and Github

* Familiarity with cloud service tools such as Heroku and AWS

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | DevOps Engineer (North America) | Remote Hotjar | Big Data DevOps
Engineer (Europe) | Remote Hotjar | Front-end Developer (Europe) | Remote
Hotjar | Full Stack Developer (Europe) | Remote Hotjar | Python Developer
(Europe) | Remote Hotjar | Product Manager (Europe) | Remote Hotjar | Product
Designer (Europe) | Remote Hotjar | User Interface Designer (Europe) | Remote
Hotjar | Hotjar Hero Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

~~~
foobarbazxyz
Would you consider people who are not in EU, but can work in UTC?

------
temuze
Moat | Engineers, PMs, Designers | NYC, SF, Sydney, London | FULLTIME, ONSITE

We're an ad analytics startup that's been roughly doubling in size every year
for the past 4 years. We have products in two areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics measures content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. Most new ad deals require third party
measurement and for many of the top brands and websites, Moat's metrics are
the go-to. We were one of the first companies to begin measuring ad
viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in the online ad
industry. We handle over 19 billion impressions a day and tackle large
scalability problems every day.

2) Search

Moat Search tells you who's advertising where online. We give advertisers,
publishers and other adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad
ecosystem (kind of like the Bloomberg of the ad world). Our customers can see
their competitors' ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of
similar companies or see trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a
free product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

It's great to work here! I've been here for about four years and everyone's
really talented and the problems are interesting.

We recently raised $50M and we're still growing very quickly:
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-
help-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-help-develop-
digital-ad-currency-1458554401)

We're hiring pretty much across the board - engineers, PMs, designers,
recruiters, etc. Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at
[http://moat.com/jobs](http://moat.com/jobs).

The interview process involves a short coding assignment, 1-2 phone interviews
and onsite.

Questions? Email me at rodrigo.menezes <at> moat.com

------
karatkier
Karat | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

As a member of Karat's engineering team, you will get to work on an exciting
mission with a superstar team that feels like family. You will be able to
easily relate to the product given that we've all been through technical
interviews.

Learn More/Apply Here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba7262?lever-
source=HN)

------
futurewonder
Future Wonder ([http://futurewonder.com/](http://futurewonder.com/)) |
Bloomington, Indiana | Full-time | Onsite or Remote

We are looking to hire a full-time JavaScript / Python developer to expand the
front end of a cloud based financial web application. This is an exciting
opportunity to contribute directly to the software stack of a new financial
software startup. The work will be paid at an hourly rate.

About Future Wonder Future Wonder is an IT Consultancy providing software and
infrastructure services to finance and trading companies.

Our client’s business objectives Our client is a startup company focused on
providing multiple solutions for brokerage firms currently doing business
through the largest derivatives exchange operator in the world.

------
josh_carterPDX
BrightWork (Techstars Chicago '16) | Lead Engineer | Portland, OR. |
[http://brightwork.io](http://brightwork.io)

You’re a developer that loves Javascript, NodeJS and web frameworks (Angular,
React). One who is passionate about building tools that make the lives of
other developers easier. You must be able to follow the direction of the
executive team and turn the roadmap into a reality. Ideally you are good at
both backend and frontend development, are a ninja coder with aspirations to
be a leader. Willing to take direction and provide direction and leadership to
junior team members. You have an entrepreneurial mindset and take ownership of
projects and/or tasks to see them through to completion willing to wear
multiple hats. You also have opinions and aren't afraid to bring them to the
table.

 _Requirements_

The position will require that you have experience with NodeJS, RESTful API,
MongoDB or similar database. At least 8 years of development experience. Unit
testing with Mocha/Chai or similar. Understanding of good software engineering
patterns and practices, OOP vs functional, etc. Experience using Git for
source control is required.

 _Bonus Points_

\- MEAN stack, HTML, CSS, SASS experience is preferred.

\- Experience with ES6.

\- Agile development experience and continuous integration/delivery practices
desired.

\- DevOps tools experience (Docker, Chef, Puppet, Vagrant) is desired.

 __Please no 3rd party recruiters or agencies __

 __This is on site in Portland, Or. Local candidates or persons willing to
relocate to Portland only (no relocation compensation included). __

 __ _May be required to travel_ __

Apply here:[https://jobs.siliconflorist.com/jobs/1234815-lead-
engineer-a...](https://jobs.siliconflorist.com/jobs/1234815-lead-engineer-at-
brightwork-inc)

------
lunaru
Reamaze | San Jose, CA | Full-Time & Interns | ONSITE

Reamaze ([https://www.reamaze.com](https://www.reamaze.com)) makes simple
helpdesk for modern businesses. We're located in the South Bay (San Jose, CA)
and looking to hire for Ruby/Rails and Node/JS experience. Our interview
process emphasizes coding as a pair on real practical problems with real code.
We're looking for devs who place an emphasis on communicating directly with
customers and owning parts of the feature roadmap. That means experience
shipping working production code is required.

Contact in profile or a (slightly out of date) page here:
[http://blog.reamaze.com/jobs/](http://blog.reamaze.com/jobs/)

------
speek
Armada - [http://armada.ai](http://armada.ai) \- Cambridge/Boston ONSITE

    
    
        **************
        = What we do =
        **************
    

We're helping shippers make the right logistics decisions at the right times
by tracking pallets and running analysis on the global supply chain to figure
out what the hell is going on. (Think Skynet for Logistics if we gave skynet a
finger to touch every shipment in the world).

This is one of the few massive industries ($4T) left that are left to be
digitized and completely optimized with technolgy.

Come solve hard problems with us.

    
    
       ***************
       = Looking for =
       ***************
    

\- Senior fullstack engineer

If you'd like to learn more, please shoot us an email at hello@armada.ai (feel
free to mention Marc)

------
zhwrd
Unata | Toronto, ON | Fulltime | Onsite

At Unata, we’re on a mission to build the grocery shopping experience of the
future. We combine our award-winning user experience design and proprietary
1-to-1 personalization engine to create a digital shopping experience that is
leading the grocery industry forward. Last year we were named one of
Deloitte’s Top 50 Fastest Growing Canadian Companies (Companies-To-Watch) and
CIX’s Top 20 Most Innovative Canadian Companies. Our newly renovated office is
located in downtown Toronto.

Roles ([http://unata.com/careers](http://unata.com/careers))

Application Support Analyst

Backend Engineer (python, postgres, elasticsearch, redis, flask, sqlalchemy,
celery)

Frontend Engineer (angular)

Dev Ops Engineer (ansible, terraform, vagrant, docker, cloud platforms)

Data Science (Team Lead)

Director of Human Resources

Director of Sales

Implementation Manager

------
danburbridge
Ingenta | Linux SysAdmin | Oxford, UK| ONSITE,
[http://www.ingenta.com](http://www.ingenta.com)

Assisting 400 trade and scholarly publishers for over 30 years, Ingenta solves
the fundamental issues content providers face. As the world-leading provider
of industry-specific software and services, we offer a full spectrum of
solutions to help publishers run their enterprise, deliver their content and
connect with readers.

Linux Sysadmin required for a small DevOps team (5 currently). Skills: Ubuntu,
Debian, AWS, SaltStack, PostgreSQL, Sensu.

[http://www.ingenta.com/wp-content/uploads/ING252-Linux-
Syste...](http://www.ingenta.com/wp-content/uploads/ING252-Linux-Systems-
Administrator-Job-AD.pdf)

------
grejdi
BetterLesson | Software Engineer | Boston, Massachusetts | Full-time, onsite

Work with the latest tech, and enjoy an amazing culture, with laser focus on a
great social mission. Join a tight-knit and efficient team as we support our
company’s growth.

We're looking for:

* Technical Flexibility

* Development Speed

* Cultural Fit

Our primary stack is Python and ReactJS. We also work with PHP, NodeJS, and
Amazon Web Services, such as AWS Lambda.

At BetterLesson ([https://betterlesson.com](https://betterlesson.com)), our
mission is to empower teachers (K-12) through personalized professional
development, and in turn make a bigger impact on students across the country.

Join us!
[https://betterlesson.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=10](https://betterlesson.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=10)

------
realdlee
BuildZoom (YC Winter 2013) - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.buildzoom.com](http://www.buildzoom.com) \- Full-time - Onsite
Only

We're a remodeling/construction platform that takes the pain out of home
remodeling and construction projects. We're growing fast (1M+ visitors/month).
Come join our awesome team in our beautiful office in Soma. We're looking for
talented engineers (full-stack, front-end, data, intern).

* [https://www.buildzoom.com/team](https://www.buildzoom.com/team)

* [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

You can apply directly via the link above, but feel free to contact me with
questions (dlee at …).

------
matthewmacleod
Altmetric ([https://altmetric.com](https://altmetric.com)) | Software
Developer | London, UK | Full time | Onsite

Thousands of conversations about scholarly content and scientific research
happen online every day. Altmetric tracks a range of sources to capture and
collate this activity, helping authors, publishers, editors, funders &
researchers monitor and report on the attention surrounding the work they care
about.

As part of our development team, you’ll develop software that processes
hundreds of thousands of mentions and serves over 15 million API requests
every single day.

For more information see
[https://altmetric.workable.com/jobs/436220](https://altmetric.workable.com/jobs/436220)

------
druml
Yoyo Wallet | Software Engineer | London, UK |
[http://yoyowallet.com](http://yoyowallet.com)

We're a group of ~15 software developers working in an engineering centric
culture. We use contemporary tools and methodologies and are driven by the end
user product. We're looking to take on intermediate - senior Python developers
and fullstack web developers. If you're looking for an engaging new
opportunity or would just like to know more, please follow the link and apply
and we look forward to discussing this in more details with you! Send your
application or more info at

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/yoyowallet](https://boards.greenhouse.io/yoyowallet)

Come join us and make a great impact!

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

------
loourr
Senior Java Developer | New York City | ONSITE | Contract/Full-Time

About the project:

You would be in charge of architecting a system that processes hundreds of
thousands of transactions and tracks millions of dollars. The system is
designed to make sure recording artists get paid every time their songs are
played internationally, and you'll get to work in the heart of downtown
Manhattan.

\- Stable and long-term (12 months or more)

\- High impact (you'll be taking backend lead with a small team)

\- Great for your portfolio, we're a leader in the music industry.

\- Well compensated

If you're interested in the project respond with a little about yourself and
your portfolio if you have one. This is for senior candidates who can work
onsite only so please only respond if you're able to commute to NYC.

If you're interested contact us at hello@staffhappy.co

------
velanor
Codevate | Full-stack Web Developer | Birmingham, United Kingdom | ONSITE |
[https://www.codevate.com/](https://www.codevate.com/)

We are looking for a multidisciplinary software developer to join our close-
knit team. As part of this role you will be working alongside a creative &
entrepreneurial team who are committed to continuous innovation and
improvement across a diverse set of projects for a range of business sectors.
You will be working in a fast-paced client-focused environment where no two
days are the same.

More information at [https://www.codevate.com/careers/full-stack-web-
developer](https://www.codevate.com/careers/full-stack-web-developer)

------
kassovic
ARM | IoT Developer Evangelist | Austin, San Jose

You will engage with developer community events, meet-ups, and user groups.
You will understand their technical challenges and guide those looking to
create smart connected products through one-to-one engagements and the
creation of web content.

As part of ARM’s IoT segment team you will be an advocate for emerging
technologies and applications, contributing to ARM product roadmap and
marketing strategies, and collaborating with ARM partners and the wider
ecosystem.

[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_arm/externa...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_arm/external/gateway.do?functionName=viewFromLink&jobPostId=30274&localeCode=en-
us)

------
yilmel
Stanford University, Huberman Laboratory | Unity Developer for Virtual Reality
Lab | Stanford, California | PART-TIME | REMOTE OPTION AVAILABLE

We are building a novel VR platform for measuring and curing human fear based
on our knowledge of rodent neurobiology. We are looking for an experienced
Unity developer who will help us build interactive virtual worlds which will
evoke fear in human subjects.

Required skills: Experience with Unity or other game engine (unreal, blender,
vizard etc), experience with 3D modeling (3DS max), rigging, texturing,
animating, integrating body sensor, eye tracking data into unity, integrating
movie textures in Unity

Preferred skills: 360 movie stitching (interest), Movie editing (Adobe Premier
Pro), interest in neuroscience

interested? email me at yilmel@stanford.edu to apply!

------
prusso
Nexkey | Senior mobile developer | Oakland, CA | Full time, onsite

Nexkey is solving the problem of large-scale key and access management by
developing low-power compact electromechanical lock hardware and highly secure
software & apps. We prioritize security, using strong cryptography so that the
customer has complete control over access to their physical locks. We’re a
seed-stage startup, backed by K9 Ventures and Upfront Ventures.

We’re looking for a lead mobile developer to join our small core technical
team. iOS development experience is a must; and Android experience is a plus.
The scope of work is broad (UI/UX, hardware and backend connections, crypto
ops, keychain storage) so an experienced generalist would be a good fit.

If you’re interested, please email peter.russo@nexkey.com

------
solworks
Solworks | Full-stack Developer Node.js | Leicester UK, Nottingham UK | ONSITE
| Full time

We: Are a small startup creating beautiful SaaS applications to help companies
manage employee time and holiday in a simple and consistent manner.

You: Are an enthusiastic developer who loves all things JavaScript, including
its quirks, and wants to write modern, clean code. You are able to learn new
things but also aren't afraid to teach what you know.

Using:

* React

* Sequelize

* Semantic-UI

* Hapi, Nginx

* Swagger / OpenAPI

* Babel & Gulp & Mocha & ESLint

Bonus Points: You can spin your own VMs or Containers, you know all your IDE
shortcuts, you have existing open-source contributions.

Benefits:

* Free pizza Friday every month.

* Staff social events including coastal sailing and barbeques.

* Working with passionate, like-minded people.

* Great tea and coffee.

* Relaxed atmosphere and great facilities including our new table football

* As many monitors as you want!

* On-site parking.

If this sounds like your sort of opportunity, drop us a line at
hello@sol.works

~~~
solworks
I'd also really appreciate any notes anyone has on making this post more
appealing, as it doesn't seem to generate much interest.

~~~
telebone_man
I ctrl+f for stuff from Nottingham every month, as I live there and I'm
curious. It's nice to see you pop up almost every month. :)

However, I dont think you ever include a website. And that's naturally my next
port of call to find out more.

After doing some google-fu to get rid of solidworks results, I've struggled to
find you online..

Not saying you need a full social media presence - but a lack of any online
presence at all may be discrediting you? It also means I can't answer basic
questions like, "where are your offices?" and "who are the directors?"
(without going to the length of companies house etc. etc.)

Food for thought! :)

~~~
solworks
Thanks for the feedback, we will work on our SEO and make sure we put a link
in next month's posting.

------
reachifydev
Reachify | DevOps Engineer, Sr. Javascript Engineer | Full Time | San Diego or
REMOTE

We're looking for:

DevOps Engineer: [https://angel.co/reachifyio/jobs/143974-devops-
engineer](https://angel.co/reachifyio/jobs/143974-devops-engineer)

Sr. Javascript Engineer: [https://angel.co/reachifyio/jobs/172198-sr-
javascript-engine...](https://angel.co/reachifyio/jobs/172198-sr-javascript-
engineer)

About Us:

Reachify is a complete patient communications platform that combines a desktop
and mobile application with a modern, cloud-based phone system to integrate
and unify all channels of communication. We are working with AI to create the
next generation of automation in healthcare.

------
jejse
Sidewalk Labs|Data Scientist, Product Designer, Software Engineer|NY, SF|On-
site, FT|[https://www.sidewalklabs.com/](https://www.sidewalklabs.com/)

Sidewalk Labs is a new type of company whose mission is to embrace the power
of ubiquitous connectivity to improve urban life. We believe digital
technologies — when combined with a deep understanding of a city’s needs — can
transform city life to be more responsive, equitable, innovative, and
inclusive.

Backed by Alphabet Inc. and drawing expertise from our unique team of
technologists and urbanists, we develop products related to housing
affordability, congestion, public health, and more.

Most interview processes consist of 1-2 phone calls, 1-2 on-sites, and an
assignment if applicable.

~~~
geekoSnap
Applied !

------
lshepstone
Oxford, UK | Wayin | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE,
[https://www.wayin.com](https://www.wayin.com)

Wayin is a campaign management platform for marketers and agencies, helping
them build consumer facing interactive applications and is used by household
name brands to run high volume marketing campaigns. We're a growing startup
with offices in Oxford, London, New York & Sydney and an HQ in Denver, CO and
we think we have a roadmap with some really interesting stuff to work on.

We are looking for Senior Backend or Full Stack Engineers to be based in
Oxford, UK.

Our stack is Java, Groovy, Vert.x, Grails, Redis, ElasticSearch, MySql on the
backend and React, Redux, Webpack, ES6, LESS, Yarn on the frontend.

Sound interesting? Contact us at engj@wayin.com

------
itajaja
Butterfly Network | New York City or Guilford, CT | Full Stack Engineer We're
a team of world-class scientists and engineers working to build the next
generation of low-cost, ultraportable medical imaging devices to really change
how medicine works. We need you to help us make the software as awesome as the
hardware, and build an integrated system that will bring laboratory-grade
medical imaging to everyone. Email me at gtagliabue at 4catalyzer.com or learn
more at:
[https://www.butterflynetinc.com/#opportunities](https://www.butterflynetinc.com/#opportunities)
Some of the technologies we use: docker, kubernetes, python (Flask), postgres,
react, graphql, node, react native.

------
zecto
MSC | DevOps | Bethesda MD, Washington DC | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov)

Medical Science & Computing (MSC) is hiring DevOps at the National Center for
Biotechnology Information

Tech: Linux, Python, Django, Scala/Finagle, C/C++, SaltStack, consul, packer,
linkerd, Jenkins/TeamCity, docker, mesos/kubernetes/nomad, AWS/GCE

Small, fast-moving team, smart people, great culture, great opportunities,
lots of potential.

Help bring progress to an amazingly important public resource!

Contact via email in my profile and/or apply here:

[https://ejob.bz/ATS/PortalViewRequirement.do?reqGK=27001879](https://ejob.bz/ATS/PortalViewRequirement.do?reqGK=27001879)

------
beager
Nomad Health | Product Engineer | NYC | ONSITE
[https://nomadhealth.com/careers](https://nomadhealth.com/careers)

Nomad is building the online marketplace for healthcare staffing. Hiring
doctors and other clinicians is an opaque, outmoded industry rife with
expensive brokers and mounds of paperwork. Nomad is fixing that by building a
platform that connects clinicians directly to the facilities that hire them.
Doctors regain control of their job search, hospitals regain control of their
costs.

We're a small (N=4) engineering team and we're looking for a Product Engineer
to help build and expand our platform. Our stack is Python/Flask with
React/Redux on the client.

Inquiries and interest: careers@nomadhealth.com

------
MatthewMcDonald
EquipmentShare | Software Engineer | Kansas City, MO

Full job listings and application instructions at
[https://equipmentshare.com/jobs](https://equipmentshare.com/jobs)

EquipmentShare's goal is to be the best platform for contractors to rent and
manage their assets. We're looking for experienced software engineers (front
end, back end, full stack) to build out our telematics and rental software.
We're primarily using Angular and Python.

Example situations that you could build tools for:

* Help companies run efficient job sites by monitoring their equipment utilization * Decrease fuel costs by optimizing rental scheduling and transportation * Use telematics data to manage equipment maintenance, and preventatively dispatch mechanics

------
bowenfreddy
Entium | Senior Software Developer (.NET) | Jersey City, NJ | Full-time,
Onsite [http://entium.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
net](http://entium.com/careers/senior-software-developer-net)

Entium is a IT integrator using the .NET stack, a consultancy with offices in
Pennsylvania and New Jersey. We operate within the engineering,
infrastructure, and manufacturing industries.

Interview process: Phone screen followed by one or two on-site interview near
Exchange Place, Jersey City, NJ.

Full job description and contact information here:
[http://entium.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
net](http://entium.com/careers/senior-software-developer-net)

------
riwsky
EnergyHub | Senior Software Engineer | Brooklyn, NY |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3k9msiw4](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3k9msiw4)

We're a small team whose platform saves more than a million people money and
energy by aggregating consumer thermostats, electric vehicles, and other
gadgets into virtual power plants. Utilities use our tech to help keep the
grid stable and cut down on peak energy usage; consumers use our tech to keep
their homes comfortable while being rewarded for limiting their environmental
footprint. And we're growing! Check out the listing at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3k9msiw4](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3k9msiw4)

------
solarcenturyds
Solarcentury | Software Engineer | London, UK | Full-time, onsite

Solarcentury is one of the world’s most trusted, respected and long-standing
solar panel companies. We build solar systems for investors, businesses and
homeowners; everything from utility scale to household scale.

Position: We're looking for a software engineer to join our team and work on
improving some of the systems that we've built to support our partnership with
IKEA and help homeowners reap the rewards of solar worldwide.

We use Java 8, Spring MVC, Hibernate, jQuery and AWS to deliver consumer
facing in-store apps and back-end workflow automation software to make a
meaningful difference in the fight against climate change through the
widespread adoption of solar power.

Contact: alicja.lukasik@solarcentury.com

------
pwarner
Ciena | Ottawa, ON | Platform Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

Ciena writes software to help folks operate their networks.

The Platform team offers our Application teams a solid set of databases,
messaging, UAC, metric and monitoring services. Our goal is to make it easy
for them to write the network management software.

Our technologies are Kafka, Cassandra, Galera/MariaDB, Grafana, ElasticSearch.

This Job is in Ottawa, ON Canada but our team is split between there and
Sonoma County in California. We use Slack and GitHub to collaborate.

Message me or [https://ciena-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuse...](https://ciena-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=5330&version=4#.WJKx-1BdGao.link)

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails & Front End Engineering
| Remote

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend. Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and
roadmaps.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits.

We use our own product to manage our work (which is especially rewarding), we
deploy continuously and we are developing in Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our
entire team is remote - primarily in US and Canada.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
iekadou
Particulate Solutions GmbH | Junior Software & DevOps Engineer | Koblenz,
Germany | REMOTE [http://particulate.me](http://particulate.me)

We are looking for: \- Knowledge of OOP, Backend-Technologies like
Python(Django) and/or PHP \- Expierience with GIT \- Knowledge in UNIX server
administration \- First experiences with deployment processes \- Set yourself
high standards, also to the quality of your work \- Speaking German is a plus,
but not required

Your Responsibilities: \- Develop new features for our web platforms \-
Analyze and fix bugs in running systems and features \- Deployment of staging-
and production platforms \- Participate in team events like karting, lasertag,
paintball, climbing, etc...

------
mogigoma
Online | Junior Pentester | USA/CAN | REMOTE
[https://obsglobal.com](https://obsglobal.com)

We need someone that can program/automate various tools and processes to join
our team as a Junior Pentester. The ability and desire to learn about
security, and the ability to create automation is more important than
pentesting experience. Our pentest team consists of half-a-dozen people
working remotely in the US and Canada.

A more complete job posting, including application instructions, can be found
here:
[https://gist.github.com/mogigoma/a5f3c114cf52b7ba594932eb626...](https://gist.github.com/mogigoma/a5f3c114cf52b7ba594932eb62605ecc)

~~~
turtles
A junior pentester as remote, thats risky.

------
fivefootseven
Shaper Tools | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

At Shaper we are developing a revolutionary line of computer-augmented power
tools, starting with a handheld CNC router called Origin.

We're growing in 2017 and need help from skilled software and mechanical
engineers to help us build the future of power tools. We are currently a SF
based team of experts with backgrounds in robotics, woodworking, film,
computer vision, and design.

More about us: [https://shapertools.com](https://shapertools.com)

[https://shapertools.com/careers/](https://shapertools.com/careers/)

Front End Software Engineer | Back End Software Engineer | UX/UI | Embedded
Software Engineer | Product Design Engineer

------
rubiquity
MotionMD | Web Developers (Ruby/Rails) | San Diego, CA | Remote (US only),
Contract

MotionMD is a clinical workflow application for Orthopedic practices. We help
automate the paperwork for healthcare billing and prescription and inventory
management so that Doctors and their staff can spend more time delivering
great care to the patient. MotionMD is a budding software organization inside
of DJO Global, a 40 year old Orthopedic bracing and surgical company. We are
not a startup! :-)

The development team works remote all across the US with team members in every
US time zone. The app is built using Ruby (2.3) and Rails (4.2, soon 5.0!)
with primarily Backbone and Bootstrap on the front end. Our Rails app is going
on 9 years old and is very well maintained and continuously undergoing new
feature development. We’re looking for people who value writing and reading
maintainable code and enjoy working on software that makes an impact. At this
time we’re looking for people with experience in the Intermediate to Senior
range.

Here's what our hiring process looks like so you know what to expect from us:

1\. An initial phone screen to learn more about you learn more about us

2\. Pair programming session for 1-2 hours where we will work on an actual bug
in MotionMD

3\. Group video chat with the MotionMD development team

We’re looking for help in the following areas:

\- DevOps & Automation: our app runs on AWS and we’re looking to continue
building more tools and automation to help us do our jobs better. We use
Terraform, Ansible, and Packer for automation.

\- Front-End: Our app is a mishmash of CoffeeScript, Backbone, Bootstrap, and
Jasmine tests. We would love for someone to lead the way on unifying our
JS/CSS approaches and set us up for new horizons such as TypeScript, Vue, or
Elm

\- Back-End/Feature Development: There’s a lot of room for innovation in
healthcare and we always need help implementing new functionality for our
users.

Please email richard.bishop@djoglobal.com if you’re interested

------
source99
Centosette | Python Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | REMOTE, CONTRACT

Centosette is a software startup that focuses on providing analytical tools to
companies in the waste water industry.

It's a lot more exciting than it sounds - We use computer vision and Deep
Learning to automate jobs that engineers have been doing manually for decades.
We work on LIDAR, SONAR and HD camera.

We are looking to make our first part time hire to help run our tools and get
them in professional shape to be able to ship them to customers. We are
looking for junior or mid-level python engineers that are able to roll up
their sleeves and do just about anything. Experience with numpy and other
scientific computing packages is a plus.

Please email mrosenthal at centosette . com if interested.

------
bureado
Microsoft | Product Marketing Manager | Seattle | ONSITE
[https://aka.ms/m0f72a](https://aka.ms/m0f72a)

Our team of open source change agents in Azure is growing! We thrive when
organizations of all types transform what they do with open source in the
cloud, whether Linux, Node.js, Docker, Java or other open source technologies.

If you're looking to do something different where you can still bring deep
subject matter expertise in the open source space, don't hesitate to get in
touch.

I am not the hiring manager but I'm part of the team and have done open source
here for 7 years (one of the few Debian Developers around, if you share our
love for debian/rules)

Drop us an e-mail: opensource@microsoft.com

------
bitcoinguy
Stealth Bitcoin Company | Fintech Developer | San Francisco | Remote, Onsite,
Full Time, Part Time, Contract | We have been working on a business in the
space for the past year now. We have a product (almost finished), paying
clients lined up, and a few very large opportunities in the pipeline. We are
technical but are looking for a technical lead to join the team (currently two
engineers, Golang codebase). Preferably someone who has worked on financial
services in the past at commercial level company. If you're interested in
working on an international product, helping lay some of the infrastructure
for the bitcoin space please email us at bitcoinguy111@gmail.com to get a time
setup to chat. Thanks!

------
bunkat
LevelStory| Software Contractor | Seattle, WA | REMOTE, INTERNS

We're looking for a contractor to re-write an existing iPhone/Android line of
business application to ReactNative. The app has approximately 25 unique
screens with the majority being read only. We are interested in doing an
initial proof of concept to determine the feasibility of using ReactNative
with full implementation to follow.

    
    
      - Must have previous experience with ReactNative and Redux, example app is best
      - Must have experience optimizing ReactNative performance
      - Must have experience writing high quality unit tests
    

Contract terms are negotiable, project is ready to start immediately. Contact
bill@levelstory.com for more information.

------
thinkmorebetter
PeerStreet | Ruby Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time,
[https://www.peerstreet.com](https://www.peerstreet.com)

PeerStreet is a well-funded fintech startup in Los Angeles and we are looking
for mid-senior level full stack engineers to help us build the future of real
estate finance. We're an agile team of 10 engineers that take pride in
software craftsmanship and our ability to quickly deliver value to our users.
Our current stack is primarily Ruby/Rails, Vue.js, Postgres and Redis.

To learn more about the role, please use our careers page:
[https://info.peerstreet.com/careers/](https://info.peerstreet.com/careers/)

------
vtuulos
AdRoll | San Francisco | On-site/remote | Full-time

If you like developing open-source code, languages such as Python, JS, C, D,
Lua, Erlang, AWS, petabytes of data, and distributed low-latency systems, this
may be your dream job.

This time we are particularly interested in finding data scientists and
experienced Erlang developers / tech leads. This is a really unique
opportunity to get to work with a massive scale (thousands of instances on
AWS), low latency (real-time bidding, real-time machine learning), mission-
critical systems (this is how we make money).

Learn more about us here

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/)

I am happy to tell you more over coffee in SF or by email, ville@adroll.com

------
zornme
Online Rewards | Software Developer | Cincinnati, OH | Full-time, ONSITE

Open Positions:

* Front-end Web Developer (HTML5, Sass, JavaScript, jQuery) * Back-end Developer (Perl, Ruby, MySQL, PostgreSQL)

Online Rewards is a technology agency that builds private label incentive and
loyalty programs for corporate and government clients in the United States and
globally. We are currently transitioning from Perl 5 and MySQL to Ruby and
PostgreSQL, but we care more about your ability to learn than your proficiency
with a specific stack.

We offer dual screen OS X workstations, beautiful offices in historic Carew
Tower overlooking Fountain Square, a casual cubicle-free environment, and
sustainable work based on real 40-hour weeks.

If you are interested email me directly at matt.zorn@online-rewards.com.

------
Swarm64
Swarm64 | Senior Software Test Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, German
language courses, VISA Our company is developing a full-stack software and
hardware database acceleration solution that will revolutionalize the database
market.

You will take charge of developing and executing test and verification of the
code base, and you will work closely with the development team and the system
integration team to devise effective and efficient test strategies, procedures
and processes. To be successful in this demanding role, you must have the
experience, expertise and confidence as well as the communication skills to be
a leading contributor in our team of outstanding engineers.

Find out more about us and our job openings at www.swarm64.com

------
Simmo
Imagination Computer Services GmbH | Backend Developer & DevOps | Vienna |
Full-time ONSITE [http://www.magiclensapp.com](http://www.magiclensapp.com)

We’re looking for experienced backend developers with dev-ops know-how to
contribute to the enterprise scale visual recognition solution which we
develop and maintain for a global fortune 500 company.

* Skillset
    
    
      - At least 3 years of experience 
      - JavaScript (ES5, ES6) 
      - Node.JS 
      - Docker
    

Contact: jobs@imagination.at

Full job's description:
[http://www.magiclensapp.com/jobs/Backend-2017.pdf](http://www.magiclensapp.com/jobs/Backend-2017.pdf)

Looking forward to working with you ;-)

------
jstsch
Schuttelaar & Partners | Web Developer for a Healthy World | The Hague, NL |
ONSITE [https://www.schuttelaar-
partners.com/vacancies/development/w...](https://www.schuttelaar-
partners.com/vacancies/development/webdeveloper-for-a-healthy-world)

You are not just any developer. You work for a cause. That is a healthy and
sustainable world. As a developer at Schuttelaar & Partners you'll work with
fifty expert consultants on food, health and sustainability. For a broad
spectrum of projects and clients — from sprouting local initiatives to big
impact projects with multinationals. Do you want to code for your ideals? Then
send me an email!

------
donalhunt
Google | Engineering Manager, Site Reliability Engineering | Dublin, Ireland |
ONSITE, Full-time,
[https://careers.google.com/jobs](https://careers.google.com/jobs)

Site Reliability Managers lead a team of highly talented individuals and are
responsible for some of the largest products in the world. Although you have
management experience, you are relentlessly technical, capable of performing
the role of any engineer reporting to you. As with any engineer we hire, the
ability to communicate well is crucial, and you manage multiple initiatives
with multiple engineers potentially across multiple timezones in order to
achieve Google’s reliability and efficiency goals.

------
Swarm64
Swarm64 | Senior Software Test Engineer | Berlin | attrs: ONSITE, German
language courses, VISA Our company is developing a full-stack software and
hardware database acceleration solution that will revolutionalize the database
market.

You will take charge of developing and executing test and verification of the
code base, and you will work closely with the development team and the system
integration team to devise effective and efficient test strategies, procedures
and processes. To be successful in this demanding role, you must have the
experience, expertise and confidence as well as the communication skills to be
a leading contributor in our team of outstanding engineers.

Find out more about us and our job openings at www.swarm64.com

------
jakobegger
Postico | Senior Swift Developer (macOS) | Linz |
[https://eggerapps.at/jobs.html](https://eggerapps.at/jobs.html)

I'm looking for help with Postico, a Mac app. Postico is a modern PostgreSQL
client for developers and data scientists. It's a great app, but it could be
even better if it had things like the following:

\- Context-Sensitive Auto-Complete in the Query View (like in XCode)

\- Advanced Import/Export functions

\- an Editor for Stored Procedures / Functions

\- Editable Query Results

\- Working with Hierarchical Data (parent/child relationships in a table)

\- Editing Special Data Types like JSON

If you think you can tackle some of these features, email me:
jakob@eggerapps.at

Looking for people with experience in Cocoa / AppKit, Swift, Objective C,
either on OS X or iOS.

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Site Reliability Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

~~~
tagawa
Also:

DuckDuckGo | Frontend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Backend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

------
stegro32
(spabreaks|yourgolftravel).com | London, UK | Full-time

Team of ~20 people (developers, designers, infrastructure) in a well-
established travel company (~200 people, ~100m GBP turnover), working on
customer-facing and internal (mostly-)web-based applications.

Things we do/use (in no particular order): pair programming, TDD, small cross-
functional teams, Ruby, Rails, Python, Go, Javascript (sometimes with
ReactJS), Puppet, Vagrant, Webpack, Varnish, HAProxy, Node.js, Git, RSpec,
Jasmine.

Interview process: two rounds, first always remote, second on-site where
possible - first is a (sometimes technical) chat (~30-45 minutes), second is
pair programming with a few of our team (up to 2 hours).

To apply / ask questions: stephenl+hn201701@yourgolftravel.com.

------
natashabaker
SnapEDA | Software Developer | San Francisco, Toronto | Onsite, Full Time |
[https://www.snapeda.com](https://www.snapeda.com)

SnapEDA is the Internet's first parts library for circuit board design. Our
search engine is used by over 35,000 registered hardware designers to design
faster by downloading ready-to-use component models.

We’re looking for a software engineer with a background in EDA or CAD
development, and who thrives in a fast-paced environment, to join our team.
Our stack is mainly Python, Django and Postgres.

See our postings on AngelList for more info:
[https://angel.co/snapeda/jobs](https://angel.co/snapeda/jobs)

------
nutonomy
nuTonomy | Software Engineer - Tools and Infrastructure for self-driving cars
| Cambridge (MA), Santa Monica (CA), Singapore | VISA
[http://nutonomy.com](http://nutonomy.com)

nuTonomy aims to be the first company in the world to launch an autonomous
taxi system, and we are building up an awesome team to make this goal a
reality. nuTonomy is developing the first-of-its-kind complete solution for
providing point-to-point mobility via large fleets of autonomous vehicles.
This includes software for autonomous vehicle navigation in urban
environments, smartphone-based ride hailing, fleet routing and management, and
controlling a vehicle remotely through teleoperation. The company’s software
has been tested in the U.S., Singapore, and Europe. For more information about
nuTonomy, visit: [http://nutonomy.com](http://nutonomy.com)

We are seeking talented software engineers to help develop and roll out the
next generation of our highly advanced infrastructure and the supporting tools
for autonomous driving.

Job Responsibilities:

* Develop scalable infrastructure for our autonomous driving operations

* Work closely with all teams to understand needs, come up with testing/tooling plans, and implement functionality

* Assist with high-level analysis, design, and code reviews

Education and Experience

* MS or BS in computer science or related field * 3+ years professional work experience as software engineer

Core Skills

* Excellent C++/Python development skills on Linux platforms * Experience working with distributed storage systems that span cloud and in-house servers * Experience designing and coding unit tests for complex systems * Prior experience with developing test plans, software stress testing, and designing large scale integration tests * Experience with software engineering tools (e.g., Git, CMake, CI, gdb, etc.)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/d7gxie1](http://grnh.se/d7gxie1)

~~~
bhoomit
What about other positions? I'm interested in full-stack.

------
anwain
PalleTech | Embedded Systems/ Firmware Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time
ONSITE | [https://www.palletech.co](https://www.palletech.co)

Current supply chain technology sorely needs a makeover. We're building the
next generation cargo monitoring solutions. We're a heavily hardware and low
level software focused company. Come and help us resolve true IoT challenges
where power and connectivity are at a premium. Feel free to reach me at:
anthony [at] palletech.co

[https://angel.co/palletech/jobs/204097-embedded-systems-
engi...](https://angel.co/palletech/jobs/204097-embedded-systems-engineer)

------
erik_p
GreatSchools | Oakland, CA | ONSITE | Full Time Software Engineer (Ruby on
Rails)

GreatSchools is a national non-profit that reaches half the families with
children in the US.

GreatSchools is looking for a talented and energetic software engineer with a
focus on web development to join our team. You need to be able to produce
high-quality, maintainable code and mobile responsive web interfaces. If you
can do that and want to work on a team of passionate engineers who enjoy
finding creative solutions to problems together, then this is the job for you.

[http://www.greatschools.org/gk/careers/#software-
engineer](http://www.greatschools.org/gk/careers/#software-engineer)

------
jonnyarnold89
Trussle | Everyone! (Product Managers, Designers, Software Engineers, QA
Testers) | London

Hi, I'm Jonny and I'm a software engineer at Trussle, a free UK-based online
mortgage broker. I have also taken on the job of finding new people to join
our team!

We've just closed a £4.5m funding round and now we want to grow the Product
Development team so we can do more fun stuff. (Mortgages can be fun - I
promise!)

There's more detail about all of the roles we're looking for on our Product
Development blog:
[http://trussle.github.io/jobs/](http://trussle.github.io/jobs/)

If you have any questions, get in touch with us via work@trussle.com or tweet
us @TrussleTech!

------
kevinherron
Inductive Automation |
[https://www.inductiveautomation.com](https://www.inductiveautomation.com) |
Software Engineer | Folsom, CA

Come help develop the future of software used in industrial automation. In
this position, you would join our core product development team. Together, we
work to build our primary product, Ignition.

This position is focused on implementing and maintaining network protocols for
communicating with industrial controllers (PLCs, RTUs, etc…) as well as the
system responsible for bridging data from those implementations into the
Ignition platform. Responsibilities include new feature and protocol
development as well as the maintenance and enhancement of existing
functionality.

We are a tight-knit team of developers working every day to delight customers
worldwide with a product they actually need. If this sounds like something
you’d like to be part of we look forward to talking to you.

Requirements

\- B.S. in Computer Science, or equivalent experience

\- Minimum 5 years of programming experience

\- Strong Java 8 skills

\- Experience writing server and networking code

\- Experience writing highly concurrent multithreaded code

\- Modern toolchain and source control familiarity, e.g. Maven/Gradle and
Git/Hg

Skills Not Required, But a Plus

\- Experience with OPC Classic or OPC UA

\- Experience with industrial automation fieldbuses or protocols such as
Modbus, EtherNet/IP, Omron FINS, Siemens S7, Emerson/Fisher ROC, ABB Totalflow
(DB/DB2), etc

\- Experience with PLCs and/or PLC programming

\- Any other relevant experience in industrial automation

[https://inductiveautomation.com/about/careers/senior-
softwar...](https://inductiveautomation.com/about/careers/senior-software-
engineer-backend)

You can also contact me at my email address in my profile.

------
jennymiller
Quilt (getquilt.com) | Web / Front End Developer | Boston | Onsite, Full Time
| Rails, AWS

Quilt (getquilt.com) | Back End Developer | Boston | Onsite, Full Time | Java,
MySQL

Quilt is a fast growing team making a difference in the the insurance space.
Our highly motivated team, backed by some of Boston’s best known investors, is
dedicated to creating a truly customer-focused product that makes getting the
coverage you need refreshingly simple. Scalability, usability, and learning
fast to build and improve describe our days. We’re looking for two engineers
to join our 10 person team, make an impact at a startup as we grow. Looking
for people with at least 2-3 years of production environment experience.

------
stuartmaggs
Scaled Robotics | SLAM Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Onsite | Full-Time |
scaledrobotics.com

Scaled Robotics is a Barcelona-based startup transforming the construction
industry through robotics. Backed by our industry partner and investor PERI,
we will be testing our prototype platforms on-site later this year.

We are seeking a SLAM expert to join our small team to build and test the
prototype. The position involves a combination of R&D, software development,
hands-on lab work and getting your hands dirty with onsite testing. Candidates
should be comfortable implementing graph-based SLAM, combining LIDAR and
vision systems in challenging environments.

E-mail your resume with SLAM Engineer in the subject to
info@scaledrobotics.com

------
srainier
Bonsai AI | Berkeley, CA & Seattle, WA (Onsite only) | Full Time |
[https://bons.ai](https://bons.ai)

We're an early stage startup creating developer tools to enable all software
developers to build sophisticated AIs without having AI expertise. We're
headquartered in Berkeley, CA and have satellite offices in Seattle, WA and
Boulder, CO. We are currently hiring for the positions in the following
locations:

* Backend Engineer (Berkeley & Seattle)

* Technical Product Manager (Berkeley & Seattle)

* Sales Engineer (Berkeley)

Details are available at [https://bons.ai/careers](https://bons.ai/careers).
Email your resume to jobs@bons.ai to apply.

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Montreal, QC | competitive pay + stock options

* Intermediate to senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP), front-end (Angular) and full stack)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 100+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer a workflow management tool to help
make our clients more efficient.

TapClicks is #87 in the Inc 5000 list of fastest-growing private US companies
for 2016, and has offices in Silicon Valley and Boston.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for developers of all shapes and sizes. Please don't apply if you're a
jerk though, we don't hire assholes. He are some of our current requisitions:

Sr. Build and Release Engineer - DevOps | Toronto, Ontario

Information Security Analyst | Toronto, Ontario

Manager, Software Development | Toronto, Ontario

Sr. Front-End Developer | Toronto, Ontario

Sr. Android Mobile Developer | Toronto, Ontario

Full details at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZiosiwU](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZiosiwU)

------
JDevlieghere
GuardSquare | Software Engineer C++ / LLVM | Leuven, Belgium | Full-Time | On-
Site

GuardSquare is looking for a software engineer with an interest in software
security. You have knowledge of compiler technologies (LLVM) or the Mach
and/or Linux kernel and you are definitely not afraid of disassemblers and
debuggers. Our team is building iXGuard, software that protects iOS
applications through obfuscation and encryption. Think ProGuard (our open
source solution for Java) but for Objective-C and Swift.

For more information have a look on our website:
[https://www.guardsquare.com/en/jobs](https://www.guardsquare.com/en/jobs)

------
november84
Alar Software | Chicago, IL | Full-time, ONSITE | Position: Scala Back-End
Engineer

Please email resumes to hiring@alar.net

We are looking for experienced Scala back-end-focused engineers to help design
and build out our SaaS product for trucking companies. We’re taking logistics
data from various real-time sources to enable our customers to increase
efficiency and provide lead generation by connecting them with other trucking
companies. We’re onto something big but to get there we’re working through
complex problems in a complex and often old-fashioned problem domain. We’re
taking an unconventional approach (event sourcing with a twist and a touch of
farmville) and dealing with big data to boot.

BACK-END POSITION

This isn’t a run-of-the-mill MVC app and requires solving performance and
scalability problems in distributed systems using data combined from many
sources, several of which are real-time sources including GPS data. Because of
this complexity, we're limiting our search to two kinds of people: experienced
engineers who can bring structure to the chaos as we grow or those who can
make up for lack of experience with passion and creativity. Please don't apply
unless you can demonstrate one, if not both, of these.

Back-end stack: Our product is built on Scala, Postgresql, Event Sourcing
using Apache Beam atop Google Data Flow, Akka, and the Scala Play framework.
Our front-end is predominantly AngularJS.

FRONT-END POSITION

Logistics software is notorious for overloading users with information, which
requires a masters in spaghetti science to understand. Complexity in
enterprise software is unavoidable, but we believe the end user shouldn’t have
to jump through hoops to manage it. This may seem simple, but logistics is
filled with antiquated processes and users.

If you consider yourself an experienced designer magician who can bring fun to
traditionally boring domain, or someone who can make up for lack of experience
with passion, we’re looking for you.

Front-end stack: Built using a combination of AngularJS, Twitter Bootstrap and
ASP.NET MVC, but in no way are you limited to these solutions.

------
McQuain
PKWARE | Full-Time | Product Development Opportunities |
[https://www.pkware.com/careers](https://www.pkware.com/careers)

PKWARE protects the world's data with smart encryption software and solutions.
In use by more than 35,000 customers, including government agencies and global
corporations, PKWARE's easy-to-use security armors data itself and eliminates
vulnerabilities wherever data is used, shared or stored. Feel free to reach
out if you have any questions!

* Senior Product Manager | Milwaukee | onsite or remote

* Development Manager | Milwaukee | Onsite

* Senior Software Engineer | Milwaukee or Boston | Onsite

* Senior Software Engineer – Linux Kernel | Milwaukee | onsite

------
resalisbury
Checkr ([https://checkr.com/](https://checkr.com/)) is looking to hire devs
with 4+ years of relevant experience. Company is 2.5 yrs old, 100ppl, 20
engineers, already quite profitable, a lot of fun :). Just built a brand new
office in SOMA.

[http://bit.ly/checkr-full-stack](http://bit.ly/checkr-full-stack)

[http://bit.ly/checkr-backend-eng](http://bit.ly/checkr-backend-eng)

[http://bit.ly/checkr-ml-eng](http://bit.ly/checkr-ml-eng)

ping me with questions at linkedin.com/in/rexsalisbury

------
mattrowe
Reviewsnap [http://www.reviewsnap.com/](http://www.reviewsnap.com/) | Frontend
Developer (Angular) | San Francisco or Seattle | ONSITE or REMOTE

Use your extensive knowledge of AngularJS, JavaScript, HTML, and CSS to
contribute to the site-wide redesign of Reviewsnap, a flexible employee
performance review management system. This is a unique opportunity to work on
a greenfields ground-up redesign of a profitable product.

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://reviewsnap.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hbew](https://reviewsnap.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hbew)

------
georgespencer
Rentify | Software Engineers, Front End, QA, Data Science | London

Rentify rents properties from landlords with a guaranteed net profit, and
provides tenants with a simple platform for managing bills, utilities, and
payments. To do this we use unsupervised ML and actuarial modelling. We have a
focused, collaborative approach to engineering and a collegiate environment.

To apply please send a CV to jobs@rentify.com and include Github links or
personal projects where possible. Thanks but no thanks to recruiters (and if
you're the kind of recruiter who sends an email saying "I know you said you
don't work with recruiters, but…" please note that this includes you :)).

------
jtefera
Hi! Seeing that the search script on the post just shows the number of jobs
that meets certain criteria and not the jobs per se, I decide to build a
better search and filtering engine. You can find it here:

[https://jtefera.com/hn/?url=https://news.ycombinator.com/ite...](https://jtefera.com/hn/?url=https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13764728)

This is just a search and filtering app so if you need a map or some other
options, the [https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io) page by xando is
a very good resource!

Hope it helps! Feedback is welcomed.

------
JimWestergren
DomainStats.com | Senior Software Engineer | Stockholm or Täby, Sweden |
ONSITE, Fulltime, Interns

DomainStats collect stats and data for millions of domains and billions of
links. New startup that recently secured VC money.

Tech: Cassandra, Redis, PHP, MySQL

Apply at: info (at) domainstats.com

------
millchristian
Paperless Post |Lead / Senior Backend Engineer |NYC |Visa|paperlesspost.com

Paperless Post helps users create custom online and paper stationery through
our elegant technologies and powerful design. Our customers pay us directly
for a product they love and use for milestone events—like weddings and
holidays—which means that we can focus on quality without having to answer to
advertisers.

* Experience building massively scalable systems, RESTful API's, working knowledge of AWS and (ideally) Ruby or Go experience.

[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/547838](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/547838)

------
lillian_vargas
SharpSpring | Frontend & Backend Engineers | On-site Gainesville, FL |
careers.sharpspring.com

Experience + Knowledge:

-Effective communication, decision-making, and problem solving skills

-Fluent writing semantic, cross-browser compatible HTML and modular CSS

-Up-to-date on front-end web technologies

-Familiarity with responsive web design techniques

-Experience with the following: Javascript, jQuery, client-side unit testing, Chrome Developer Tools, vector and raster graphics in applications such as Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator, PHP, Backbone, Ember.js and/or AMD, Linux, MySQL, underlying protocols like TCP/IP, HTTP, etc.

-Some experience with other programming languages and working with MongoDB, Redis, ElasticSearch, Sphinx and/or Nginx

------
nigelgutzmann
Sniply | Software Developer, Machine Learning Engineer | Vancouver, BC |
[http://snip.ly](http://snip.ly)

Sniply is a small startup (4 people so far), that makes a saas marketing tool.
We're hiring for two new positions:

1) Intermediate Software Developer: a fullstack web developer, the core skill
is javascript (we use react), but we also use python a lot (django, DRF)

2) Machine Learning Engineer: we are working on a lot of NLP problems,
specifically with document summarization.

If you're interested, check out our postings:
[https://angel.co/sniply-1/jobs](https://angel.co/sniply-1/jobs)

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Listium | UX/UI Designer | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE

Full-Time

We’re looking for a senior UX/UI designer with 3+ years experience, and a
strong understanding of singe-page apps. We are a small team that is making
good progress without an experienced designer, so the right person has a
chance to make a big difference to our product and demonstrate all of their
skills. Learn more and apply via our jobs page at:
[https://angel.co/listium/jobs](https://angel.co/listium/jobs). We are funded,
and offer generous equity packages.

[https://listium.com](https://listium.com)

------
RBC-ACE
RBC ACE | Toronto, Luxembourg | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://jobs.rbc.com/ca/en/search-
results?keywords=ACE](https://jobs.rbc.com/ca/en/search-results?keywords=ACE)

Openings:

\- Full Stack Technical Lead

\- Big Data Developer

\- Full Stack Developer

\- Exploratory Tester

What is the opportunity?

RBC Investor and Treasury Services (I&TS) has developed a multi-year business
transformation strategy, Advanced Client Engagement (ACE), that focuses on
aligning our clients’ requirements with system enhancements designed to
improve their overall experience, enhance operational efficiency and reduce
risk.

What you will do?

Design, develop and test a large-scale, custom distributed software system
using latest Java and JavaScript technologies: Spring Boot, Angular and Cloud
Foundry. Employ agile development practices including test and deployment
automation as well as Continuous Integration using Jenkins to improve overall
execution speed and product quality. Be a technology advocate and share
expertise with other team members. Be a key partner to the business and the
rest of the team throughout the delivery cycle. Think through challenging and
interesting problems and solve them with your team.

What’s in it for you?

We thrive on the challenge to be our best, progressive thinking to keep
growing, and working together to deliver trusted advice to help our clients
thrive and communities prosper. We care about each other, reaching our
potential, making a difference to our communities, and achieving success that
is mutual.

A comprehensive Total Rewards Program including bonuses and flexible benefits,
competitive compensation, commissions, and stock where applicable. Leaders who
support your development through training and study groups. Be a key enabler
of RBC agile and technology transformation. Ability to make a difference and
lasting impact. Work in a dynamic, collaborative, progressive, and high-
performing team.

For more information please email us at ACEResourcing@rbc.com

------
nathalie91
Heyyyyyyyyyyyy Calling all engineers that like to solve complex problems and
want to be empowered to make design decisions!!!!!

Kinnek, an NYC startup that is building the first online marketplace
specifically for small business purchasing is hiring 3 engineers. Fullstack,
backend and/or frontend.

Techstack: Python Django Redis Celery Linux D3 - bonus

Frontend Js html.css Angular Node any other frameworks that will bring
sophistication and ease to our process is also welcome!

Our dev team is small (8 people), so you`ll have a big impact on all the work
you do! We`re building something amazing, revolutionary almost! If you wanna
learn more about us shoot me a note! Lets chat!

nathalie@kinnek.com Im the recruiting manager!

#micdrop

------
Soliah
Kinesis | Full Stack Web Developer | Sydney, Australia | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://kinesis.org](https://kinesis.org)

We build tools that enable sustainable and liveable cities, from planning and
development through to operational tracking and optimisation of existing
infrastructure.

We’re looking for a mid-senior generalist web developers who can move between
back and front of the stack, ideally with experience in either (or even
better, both) Django and Rails.

Current stack/technologies: Ruby/Rails, Python/Django, JavaScript/Ember.js,
PostgreSQL + PostGIS, AWS.

If you’re interested email me at chris at kinesis dot org for more info.

------
devgoth
LogicGate | Platform Software Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE
[https://logicgate.com](https://logicgate.com)

LogicGate is building technology to help businesses automate and track
disorganized processes. Our office is in the TechStars space within 1871,
along with some of our friends from the 2016 cohort. We work with Java 8,
Spring Boot, Gradle, MySQL, Neo4j, and more! We are currently experimenting
with Kotlin, Docker, and other cutting edge technologies.

Apply here:
[https://logicgate.workable.com/jobs/431006](https://logicgate.workable.com/jobs/431006)

------
jameslesner
Catawiki | Software Developer | Amsterdam | On Site, Visa | Full-time |
[https://www.catawiki.com/](https://www.catawiki.com/)

As a short intro to Catawiki, We are Europe's fastest growing Tech company
(officially :D) and our mission is to connect people with special or
collectable objects that they love. Last year we received our third round of
investment (€75m).

We are currently seeking Front-End, Back-End, Mobile and Data Engineers to
join our team. Full job listings can be seen here:
[https://www.catawiki.com/jobs](https://www.catawiki.com/jobs)

------
fmt_atsai
FastModel Sports | Web Front End Developer | Chicago, IL | Full-time, ONSITE

At FastModel Sports we build software for basketball coaches. Our users are
the who's who of basketball (NBA and NCAA). We are actively expanding our
software development capacity to keep up with the demand for our game planning
and recruiting-based products. If you love technology and sports, this is the
perfect environment for you.

For a full-description, please visit:
[http://fastmodelsports.com/pages/careers](http://fastmodelsports.com/pages/careers)

Questions, resumes and code samples can be sent to jobs@fastmodelsports.com.

------
czcar
TradeGecko | Mid-Senior Software Engineer, Developer | Singapore / Toronto |
Full-Time, ONSITE

TradeGecko is building the platform that helps power commerce brands. We're
HQ'd in tropical Singapore with offices in Manila, PH and Toronto, CA.
TradeGecko is an online inventory and order management platform for SMB
merchants in over 100 countries.

We're a growing team of over 80 people, our stack is currently Ruby/Rails,
JavaScript, Ember.js, Postgres, Redis.

Full job description with application details:
[https://tradegecko.workable.com/jobs/383966](https://tradegecko.workable.com/jobs/383966)

------
joshcarr
Aclima - [https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Help us turn billions of data points into healthier cities.

Join our team of tinkerers, scientists, designers, and engineers to empower
people with environmental intelligence. In collaboration with partners like
Google and the EPA, Aclima’s mission is to use this new body of knowledge to
create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

* And more... [http://jobs.aclima.io](http://jobs.aclima.io)

------
arnon
SQream Technologies | Big-Data Solution Architect | New York | Full time |
ONSITE www.sqream.com The Big-Data Solution Architect is responsible for
understanding emerging and evolving customers’ Big-Data Analytics models and
requirements, able to articulately talk through, present and whiteboard big-
data analytics concepts and approaches with customers and provide creative
solutions utilizing SQream DB to meet customer needs. The Big-Data Solution
Architect, will define and lead customers’ POCs and will be working closely
with the North American Sales team, as well as the technical product team in
the R&D center.

SQream Technologies | VP Products | East Coast USA, Tel-Aviv Israel | Full
time | ONSITE www.sqream.com The role requires an individual with strong
leadership, business, partnering, customer-facing and analytical skills who
can become the key owner of SQream’s product and product vision. This
individual should be very technical and business savvy with ability to
leverage his/her proven expertise in SQream to foster a vibrant product
ecosystem, help to build solutions from existing ideas and help to develop new
disruptive ideas.

SQream Technologies | High-performance C++/CUDA Software Developer | Tel-Aviv
Israel | Full time | ONSITE www.sqream.com You will be joining our crack team
of highly skilled C++/CUDA developers working on our massively parallel SQL
query engine. Our team uses a mixture of leading open-source and in-house
developed tools in order to develop a cutting-edge database which harnesses
powerful Nvidia GPUs.

SQream Technologies | GPU Software Developer | Tel-Aviv Israel | Full time,
part time | ONSITE www.sqream.com SQream Technologies is looking to hire
experienced Software Developers specializing in GPUs. Developers must be
familiar with multi-threading, Nvidia GPU technology, and Linux programming.
The desired candidate will be responsible for GPU runtime code.

About SQream Technologies: Big Data Analytics Software Vendor SQream
Technologies delivers a high-performing Next Generation GPU-powered SQL
database designed to quickly relieve Big Data and complex Analytics pains to
enable businesses interact dynamically with their digital assets.

Send your CV to jobs@sqream.com

------
sneha0298
Plivo | Bangalore, India (YCombinator-2012 Batch)

Plivo was founded in 2011 by Mike and Venky and was part of YCombinator batch
of 2012. Plivo is a fast-growing cloud telephony startup from Silicon Valley,
backed by the same investors as Skype, Facebook, Google, Dropbox, Lyft and
Airbnb. Our technology and customer-centric commitment has made us a leading
company in our industry. With over 40,000 customers in over 200+ countries,
our profitable business model has helped us continue to scale exponentially
year after year. Whatsapp, Netflix, CallRail, Mozilla, Zomato are our much
valued customers (to name a few).

TECH STACK WE USE: Golang, Django, Python, Flask, Redis, Postgres, Celery,
Nginx, Kamailio, FreeSWITCH, SIP, React, WebRTC, Linux, Android, iOS.

OPEN POSITIONS: 1\. Lead Data
Engineer([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-152363-lead-data-
engineer](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-152363-lead-data-engineer)) 2\. Tech
Lead- API ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-123308-tech-lead-
api](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-123308-tech-lead-api)) 3\. Core Engineer -
SMS ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-64336-core-engineer-
sms](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-64336-core-engineer-sms)) 4\. Senior Web
Engineer - API ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-142736-senior-web-engineer-
ap...](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-142736-senior-web-engineer-ap...)) 5\.
Product Manager ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-127883-product-
manager](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-127883-product-manager)) 6\. Senior
SDET ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-135340-sr-
sdet](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-135340-sr-sdet))

Please visit our website for more details about Plivo and the open positions.
Web: [https://www.plivo.com/](https://www.plivo.com/) You can apply for the
jobs online and in case of any queries please contact
sneha@plivo.com/shreya@plivo.com

------
NataliaPuntel
WRKSHP | Android & iOS Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE
[http://wearewrkshp.com/](http://wearewrkshp.com/)

At WRKSHP, our mission is to bring people together through the power of play.
Our first game, Battle Camp, has over 40 millions of downloads since we
launched in 2012. Our games are long-term experiences, not hits. Battle Camp
is on the front page of Play Store and App Store's US Games categories, today.

Openings:

Junior iOS Engineer

Junior Android Engineer

Mid-level iOS Engineer

Mid-Level Android Engineer

Senior iOS Engineer

Senior Android Engineer

Apply to any of these roles here:
[http://wearewrkshp.com/#careers](http://wearewrkshp.com/#careers)

------
OddMerlin
Government of Ontario | Senior Ops and Architect | Toronto, ON | Full-time,
onsite

Stack: MEAN/LNMP/Drupal/AWS

Senior Ops: [https://www.ontario.ca/page/senior-
devops](https://www.ontario.ca/page/senior-devops)

Application Architect: [https://www.ontario.ca/page/application-
architect](https://www.ontario.ca/page/application-architect)

More info: [https://www.ontario.ca/page/do-you-want-make-government-
bett...](https://www.ontario.ca/page/do-you-want-make-government-better)

------
adam-p
Psiphon | Metrics System Administrator |
[https://psiphon.ca](https://psiphon.ca) | Toronto, Canada - ONSITE

= What we do =

Psiphon develops and operates a censorship circumvention network that helps
millions of people in freedom-restricted countries to access the uncensored
Internet. We work at the leading edge of circumvention technology, where the
latest network protocol and endpoint obfuscation research is rapidly deployed
into production around the world. Our tasks include censorship technology
research, server and client software development, and operation of a dynamic,
global network of thousands of proxy servers.

We’re a small team (8 developers) looking for skilled and enthusiastic people
to join us as a Metrics System Administrator for our ELK stack.

As the Metrics System Administrator, you’ll be the primary for our production
Elasticsearch, Logstash, and Kibana (ELK) instances handling several million
data points per minute across over 30 nodes. You will be responsible for
configuration, uptime and monitoring, capacity planning, maintenance,
backups/restores, and high availability planning/testing. You will also handle
interactions with the ancillary systems which use the data from this
infrastructure including dashboards, and associated query writing and
debugging, user management, and maintenance.

== Roles and Responsibilities ==

* Be the primary administrator of day-to-day operations and maintenance of a production ELK stack

* Monitor key health metrics, execute maintenance tasks, and respond to any incidents

* Plan and implement configuration changes, cluster topography changes, external access, and backup/restore procedures

== Qualifications and Skills ==

* Experience with ELK from an administrative perspective

* Experience with system administration in a Linux environment

* Experience writing and maintaining scripts to automate administrative tasks

* Familiarity with AWS infrastructure and tooling is an asset

= Contact =

info+hn@psiphon.ca

------
fleaflicker
Fleaflicker | Senior Front-end Engineer | Brooklyn, NY | REMOTE, Full-time

We're looking for a seasoned, professional developer to help build the next-
generation of our web and mobile applications.

Requirements

\- At least 6 years of experience delivering production-quality code for a
large application

\- Strong knowledge of, and experience with, modern HTML, CSS, and JavaScript:

\- At least one major JavaScript framework (e.g., Angular, Backbone, React)

\- CSS Preprocessing (e.g., SCSS, Less)

\- Templating engines (e.g., Closure Templates, Handlebars)

\- CSS Frameworks (e.g., Bootstrap, Bourbon)

\- A solid grasp of modern front-end build and deployment tools

\- Excellent telecommuting and time-management skills Excellent command of
written and spoken English

\- Positive attitude

To apply, email us at jobs+hn@fleaflicker.com

------
biancaruiz
Handshake | Software Engineer | 2601 Mission St, San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.joinhandshake.com](https://www.joinhandshake.com)

Our mission is to democratize opportunity - to make it easy for any student to
build a great career, no matter where they go to school, what they're majoring
in, or who they know.

Backed by $34m from Spark Capital, Kleiner Perkins, True Ventures and
Lightspeed Partners, Handshake has partnered with 170 universities (schools of
all sizes and locations, including Stanford, Princeton, UVA, Michigan, Texas,
Spelman and Harvey Mudd), and has more than 3 million student profiles and
100,000 companies recruiting on our platform, including 95% of the Fortune
500. Our extensive data on students' interests and historical career outcomes
gives Handshake the unique ability to help students imagine, plan and
jumpstart their future careers.

Come join our passionate, diverse team at our beautiful offices in the heart
of the Mission in San Francisco!

Hiring for:

-Full stack developers (we're a RoR shop but open to all types of software engineering backgrounds): [http://grnh.se/y3vipr](http://grnh.se/y3vipr) -Lead QA Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/560436#.WLcO...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/560436#.WLcOkxIrKOE) -Site Reliability Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/495621#.WLcO...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/495621#.WLcOshIrKOE) -iOS Developer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/603446#.WLcO...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake/jobs/603446#.WLcO0BIrKOE)

Not seeing a role that fits? We have more positions, just check out our
careers page:
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/)
Alternatively, you can email me if you have questions:
bianca@joinhandshake.com

------
mattroid
Marin Software | Portland, Oregon | Front End Engineer | Full-time, onsite

Marin Software is looking for talented, passionate, fun front-end web
engineers to join our team! We are passionate about building scalable, high
quality user experiences with the latest browser-based technologies to solve
large data analysis problems.

We use both ReactJS and Angular/Typescript. We work in a microservice
environment where the front end team owns their own backend end and is
developed in NodeJS.

We currently are looking for a Front End engineers (jr, sr, mid).
[http://grnh.se/pnq81g1](http://grnh.se/pnq81g1)

------
farealrealz
Aetion | Systems Engineer | New York, New York | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.aetion.com](https://www.aetion.com)

Aetion | Systems Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.aetion.com](https://www.aetion.com)

Aetion is a software company that provides solutions to the biopharmaceutical,
medical device, and healthcare industries. Aetion’s suite of products create
actionable medical evidence from big, "real-world" data, in order to help
customers understand the effectiveness, safety, and value of medical products
and interventions.

~~~
donretag
Can you please list where exactly the Los Angeles location is? The city is a
large place. There is no address on the website either.

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds of companies
like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for developers as
they fix bugs.

We are a few engineers today and looking to double our team in the next few
months. If you are interested in joining at the ground-floor of a venture-
funded, fast-growing company, free to reach out to me personally at (matt at
logrocket dot com)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand|
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups
and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

\- Senior Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

\- Senior Ruby/Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en)

\- Senior iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en)

\- Lead iOS Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/f2ba33f7?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/f2ba33f7?locale=en)

\- Internship - Software Development
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en)

\- Senior Front-end Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en)

\- Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/7c2a1e3d?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/7c2a1e3d?locale=en)

------
eyaeger
Pandora| Sr Software Engineer Analytics| Oakland, CA|onsite|
[https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=oSMG4fw8](https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=oSMG4fw8)
|Data engineers at Pandora are responsible for the services and infrastructure
capable of processing and making available the extensive volume of data
produced on its platform each day. Analytics developers build the
infrastructure needed to enable analysts and scientists to query and author
data products that operate against our largest collections (>1B events/day).

------
kainolophobia
Long Game | Software Engineer | SF | Full-time

We’re building a savings app for people that struggle to save money. How you
ask? We’re using a new form of investment called prize-linked savings (new to
the US as of 2014). The simple explanation is that you trade part of your
interest for the chance to win from a prize pool of everyone's interest.

As a software engineer at Long Game you’ll be joining a small team of
engineers and will have full exposure to all aspects of our product
development processes.

We’re looking for developers that enjoy building fun mobile UX and/or
engineers with considerable finance experience.

Our stack: React Native, Node, Postgres, AWS

Cheers,

adam at longgame.co

------
bigdata555
Drive.ai | Mountain View | [https://www.drive.ai](https://www.drive.ai)

We are creating AI software (Deep Learning) for Autonomous Vehicles.

Open positions:

Senior Software Engineer Deep Learning Engineer Autonomous Vehicle Software
Engineer Full Stack Engineer DevOps Engineer Software Engineer-New Grad

Apply or see a full description here:
[http://grnh.se/a6up0t1](http://grnh.se/a6up0t1)

Check out our vehicle driving at night in the rain:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU)

------
avaazjobs
AVAAZ | [https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/) |
Global | Full Time | REMOTE

Avaaz is changing the world, and we’ll give you the means to change it, too.
Our team is a place to exercise your creativity and your leadership, while
building never-before-seen tools for one of the world’s top online activism
organizations. You can let your imagination run wild figuring out how to grow
the platform and tools, improve rapid-iterative processes and integrate new
technologies. We are a nimble team working on creating opportunities to bring
about the world most people everywhere want -- one of justice, peace, and
freedom. The work environment is quite unique: whether you’re in the office or
working from home, our collaborative culture ensures everyone is heard and
treated respectfully, with a strong focus on personal development.

Our tech build comprises the latest technologies (cloud computing, distributed
systems, big data) using great languages (Python, PHP, JS) with proven and
cutting-edge datastores (MySQL, Redshift, MongoDB, Redis, Memcache). At Avaaz,
your work will have an impact on a huge scale: we have more than 40 million
members, who have taken over 200 million actions, told over 500 million
friends about Avaaz campaigns and donated more than $50 million online. Our
global and distributed tech team creates beautiful, efficient code that works
across browsers, platforms, and localizations. It’s backed by developers with
a proven track record of designing, building and debugging large web
applications.

We’re roaming the world in the search for challenge-driven hard-working
developers and senior developers with excellent spoken and written
communication in English who are able to adapt and learn, with talents for
creativity and abstract thinking. The quest is for people who fit that
profile; we know specific skills can always be trained and developed.

We are currently hiring senior developers & devops.

Salary is competitive in the non-profit space with generous benefits.

Apply here:
[https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/)

------
wilhelm393
Babylon Health | Sen Python Engineer | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE

Babylon Health is an AI driven digital health company
([https://www.babylonhealth.com](https://www.babylonhealth.com)). We have a
Senior python developer vacancy in the Diagnostic Engine team at Babylon. We
are looking for someone with strong python and micro-services experience.

We are looking primarily for Senior engineers currently working in the UK.

Apply: [https://babylon-health.workable.com/jobs/352741](https://babylon-
health.workable.com/jobs/352741)

------
stymaar
Finfrog | front-end developer and back-end engineer | Paris (France) | REMOTE
[https://finfrog.fr](https://finfrog.fr)

Finfrog is a fintech startup providing micro-credits without hassle or
paperwork, opening the credit market to people who are often overlooked by
bankers (freelance workers for instance).

We are looking for JavaScript developers to contribute the next version of our
platform. The front-end is ReactJS-based, and the back-end is built upon
Nodejs.

Product quality is our main concern and we use all the available tooling to
accomplish this task: flowtype and unit testing everywhere !

contact@finfrog.fr

------
trhaynes
WayBetter | Sr. Product Manager | NYC | ONSITE |
[http://bit.ly/2lsEv9Y](http://bit.ly/2lsEv9Y)

Our mission is to make getting healthier fun, using game dynamics and
behavioral psychology (ex: loss aversion). We've paid out over $30M to over
500k players who challenged themselves to lose weight (DietBet) or walk more
(StepBet).

We're also hiring a lead visual designer to own our brand and its
implementation across product, marketing, and everything else! We're currently
in the process of rebranding, so don't be turned off by the current look+feel
:)

------
cmancini
Simon Data |
[https://www.simondata.com/careers](https://www.simondata.com/careers) | NYC |
FT | REMOTE

Building a next generation marketing automation tool that's both beautiful,
operable, and easy to use, unbundling the complexities of a modern data pipe
and customer segmentation from current systems. We're looking to talk to
senior engineers with real expertise in data engineering, distributed systems,
JS front end, and generalists. We're a small team and have a strong, growing
client base of top companies in US & UK.

Ping me or jobs@simondata.com

------
ttrmw
MWR InfoSecurity | London & Basingstoke UK, Johannesburg ZA | Likely ONSITE
but may consider REMOTE | Ruby developers, all levels considered

Our small (<10) team maintains a suite of applications used internally within
the business. We use Ruby, Rails, JS and are dabbling with React.

Interview process is usually: a phone interview, a coding task in your own
time, then an in person interview with a few technical questions.

[https://careers.mwrinfosecurity.com/Jobs/Advert/512543?FromS...](https://careers.mwrinfosecurity.com/Jobs/Advert/512543?FromSearch=False)

------
thetimmorgan1
Mint Digital | Designer | LONDON | ONSITE We're looking for a designer that
wants to learn and make an impact. If you like variety, if you like building
startups, if you want to join a small and talented team and be given
responsibility and freedom then we want to talk to you. We are one of a
handful of startup studios in the world to have successfully conceived of,
built, grown and exited our own startups. We help companies large and small
solve hard problems.

Apply here [https://mintdigital.com/jobs/](https://mintdigital.com/jobs/)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Qardio is on a mission to make heart health easier, smarter and better for
everyone. If you love working with and integrated hardware/mobile/cloud
platform and seeing the fruit of your work shipping to the shelves of major
retailers around the world, get in touch.

We are looking for:

* Senior Java Developers

* Senior Front-end

* Growth

[https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com) Our offices are in
downtown SF.

To apply, visit
[https://www.getqardio.com/careers/](https://www.getqardio.com/careers/) or
email [stars at getqardio.com]

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | Data Scientists and Software Engineers | SLC, Utah
| Onsite, full-time, www.recursionpharma.com

Recursion is a startup with about 50 people, generating rich biological data
at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere doing biology and
disease research. We have literally millions of images from experiments we
conducted in our lab, and we generate terabytes more each week. We’ve gotten
more than $2M in multiple grants from the NIH, and last fall closed a $15M
series A led by Lux Capital. We’re using imaging experiments to turn human
cell experiments into massive amounts of rich biological data so we can find
treatments using ML and data science for many diseases as fast as possible.

Hiring:

* Software engineering: Full-stack Software Engineer - Front-end Software Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer

* Data science: Data Analyst - Data Scientist - Applied Mathematician - ML Researcher - Computational Biologist

* Technical HR Specialist/Manager - Technical Team Development Operation (New--if these posts aren't up yet, feel free to apply via Data Scientist and call out your interest in these positions)

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend
visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t
handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
Duber
Plain Concepts | Barcelona, Spain | ONSITE

We are looking for a software crafts(wo)man to join our Barcelona team.

We are specialized in .Net and web (C#, HTML, CSS, JS, Node) yet lack of
experience in .Net is not a problem as long as you are solid at software
design and development.

Take a look at the offer:
[https://plainconcepts.workable.com/jobs/335899](https://plainconcepts.workable.com/jobs/335899)
and the web [https://www.plainconcepts.com/](https://www.plainconcepts.com/)

Also, I can answer any question you may have :)

------
brookesey
ASI Data Science | Senior Software Engineer | London | Onsite, Visa
Sponsorship Available,
[http://www.asidatascience.com/careers](http://www.asidatascience.com/careers)

ASI is building a truly innovative data science platform (sherlockml.com),
capable of handling petabyte-scale data analysis. Used both internally by our
data science consultants and provided as a service to our clients, you will be
building the product that drives ASI’s growth over the coming years.

Work with the following technologies: Scala, Python, NodeJS, ReactJS Apache
Spark, PostgreSQL

------
mgbatchelor
Senior Software Engineer | NationBuilder | Los Angeles, Nashville | Onsite or
Remote | Full Time

Our engineering team dedicates itself to continuous learning and improvement.
We built a process that is optimized for rapid, agile development; deploying
to production many times a day. To discover the correct solution; we start
with a minimum viable product and iterate using team and stakeholder feedback;
so that the people, product, and process improve together.

You can find more information here:
[http://nationbuilder.com/jobs](http://nationbuilder.com/jobs)

------
SamGlasberg130
Stitch | Philadelphia, PA |
[https://www.stitchdata.com/jobs/](https://www.stitchdata.com/jobs/)

Stitch is a simple, powerful ETL service built for developers. Stitch connects
to all your data sources--from databases like MongoDB and MySQL, to SaaS tools
like Salesforce and Zendesk--and replicates that data to your data warehouse.

We're currently hiring full-time Software Engineers (onsite), Technical
Support Specialists (onsite), and a Developer Evangelist (remote). Email
sam@stitchdata.com if you are interested or with questions!

------
santinoboffa
QUBIT | LONDON | ONSITE

We are also looking for a strong Java Platform Engineer. This is working on
our cutting edge real time, big data platform processing >2bn events per day.
Tools used include Hadoop, Hive, HBase. Multi-cloud (AWS and Google Cloud) and
early access to Google Cloud stack.

We will consider visa sponsorship for the right candidate.

More details here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130067?gh_jid=130067...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130067?gh_jid=130067#.WLf_tRKLTVo)

Please send your resume direct to santino@qubit.com

------
century19
AACB | Amsterdam | DevOps Engineer| ONSITE

AACB is a leading company in financial (clearing) services. We run a global
business where we process millions of transactions every day. We are looking
for Big Data Developers to work on our Global Reporting and Analytics systems.
This is a new and growing area with in the bank, you will be joining a small
team and get great experience in developing global applications from the
ground up.

We work with the Hadoop ecosystem: Scala, Spark, Impala, Kafka and more.
Experience in some of these areas is a must. Send me a mail at
patrick.mc.gloin at nl.abnamro.com

------
sixothree
Dynamic Health IT | .NET/SQL Healthcare Software Developer | New Orleans, LA

[https://neworleans.craigslist.org/sof/5988095134.html](https://neworleans.craigslist.org/sof/5988095134.html)

Small dynamic local healthcare information technology company is looking for a
New Orleans area individual with software development and programming
expertise.

Must be available to work here in the office. Excellent compensation. Flexible
hours, good benefits, casual friendly work environment. Great location on
street car line in Mid-City New Orleans.

C#, .NET, SQL, ASP, XML

------
atuschman
Full-Time Sales Director Position for San Francisco-based Revolutionary Ad-
Tech Company, ONSITE. If you are passionate about the science of human
psychology, are first to embrace revolutionary new technologies, and have a
hunter mentality, then this is an opportunity that you can't miss. Please find
more information and job description here:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B08T5DhNKQ16dV81YnNiNkt6VEU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B08T5DhNKQ16dV81YnNiNkt6VEU/view)

------
zavulon
Mark43 | Various engineering roles |
[https://www.mark43.com/jobs](https://www.mark43.com/jobs) | New York, NY |
Onsite

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
"next startups to break out" lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/jobs/](https://www.mark43.com/jobs/)

Stack: Java React Redux MySQL

Hiring:

[Jr|Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer

[Jr|Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer

------
santinoboffa
QUBIT | LONDON | ONSITE

We are looking for a passionate Product Engineer (Fullstack Javascript).
Currently using React, Redux and Flux and looking for someone keen to work on
server side technologies including node.js, Dataflow, Docker and Mesos.

We will consider visa sponsorship for the right candidate.

More details here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919..).

Check out some of the links to our work via the job description.

Please send your resume direct to santino@qubit.com

------
samjbobb
Octopart | Backend Web Engineer | New York City | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic components. Every month,
500,000+ engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs. You'll be part of a small, supportive, friendly team who genuinely
enjoy working together.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, AWS.

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
bh13731
Cleo | Front-end Developer | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://meetcleo.com](https://meetcleo.com)

You'll be the first front-end engineer and employee #6 at an incredibly fast
growing FinTech. We're backed by the founders of Skype, Zoopla, Lovefilm and
already have our second £2M round lined up after only 12 months since the
company's inception.

Read more:
[https://meetcleo.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mqjn/](https://meetcleo.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mqjn/)

------
seljabali
Travelbank | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Travelbank.com, a modern mobile first expense app for your business.
Supercharged for the enterprise with a consumer experience that is designed
with the employee in mind. We calculate upcoming trip costs based on real-time
market pricing and motivate employees to save money on corporate travel when
they choose more cost-effective options.

Looking for Android/iOS/Ember Engineers and more!
[https://angel.co/travelbank/jobs](https://angel.co/travelbank/jobs)

------
aethr
Monkii | Front End Developer | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE

Monkii is a leading Australian digital agency doing great work for some of
Australia's leading cultural institutions and high profile commercial brands.
We're looking for a talented Front End Developer who can bring Vue.js (or
other front end framework) experience to our team. More details on our
website: [http://www.monkii.com.au/careers/front-end-
developer/](http://www.monkii.com.au/careers/front-end-developer/)

~~~
mavster
I love Melbourne. Good luck with the hire

------
pbh101
IMC | Chicago, IL | Full-time, INTERNS | ONSITE | Software Engineer, FPGA
Engineer

We are actively hiring talented engineers to grow our trading operations
across the world. Entry-level, junior, and experienced. For intern/entry-level
software roles, prior experience in Java or C++ helpful but not strictly
necessary. Also actively hiring entry-level, intermediate, and senior FPGA
engineers. Prior financial industry knowledge helpful but by no means
required.

We are building, optimizing, and scaling high-frequency trading systems. It's
fun and challenging. We have a very open and collaborative culture and you
will find yourself working closely with traders, quants, network and system
engineers, and other devs. We release code nightly and generally have a quick
iteration loop: your 'clients' are frequently the coworkers sitting next to
you, so you can work closely together to get to a solution. You'll learn a
lot, and hopefully we'll learn a lot from you :)

I lead our dev onboarding team where we focus on getting you the knowledge and
insight to be effective at IMC. Despite kicking up our growth rate, we regard
a highly interactive and in-depth training and mentoring process to be
critical to our growth. A typical day finds me reviewing a lot of code and
discussing design and implementation with the rest of the team, as well as
fostering the onboardees' relationships with the rest of the organization.

INTERNSHIPS: We’ve found the best and most educational internship experiences
come from working on production code. Our interns spend the summer working
with our full-time software developers on their projects. Learn a ton from
real code reviews and find out how building software together in a continuous-
delivery environment is different from typical one-off homework assignments.

IMC is a leading derivatives market-marker with offices across the world and
was founded in Amsterdam in 1989. [https://www.imc.com](https://www.imc.com)

Apply for internships and entry-level (“graduate”) positions at
[https://www.imc.com/us/careers/graduates/](https://www.imc.com/us/careers/graduates/).

Apply for all roles at
[https://www.imc.com/us/careers/](https://www.imc.com/us/careers/). Interview
process: online technical assessments, phone and onsite interviews.

If you have specific questions for me, my email is in the profile (put HNJOB
in the subject line).

~~~
pdksam
It seems the graduate software developer position is filled. I cannot find the
position link. Can you confirm?

------
yoaviram
SEEKING FREELANCERS ONSITE - London, UK

Energized Work has a number of upcoming client requirements for which we
require the following contract roles:

\- Graphic Designer (with UX understanding) \- Front End Developers \- Full
Stack Developers \- Product Managers \- Scrum Masters \- Technical Client
Services Leader \- Testers \- UX Researcher \- Systems architect

Interested in joining us or know someone who is? For more information, or to
apply, please visit:
[https://www.energizedwork.com/careers](https://www.energizedwork.com/careers)

------
kristenatmodus
Modus Create | Sr. PHP Engineer | REMOTE |
[http://bit.ly/2mL4TNc](http://bit.ly/2mL4TNc)

I have multiple openings for Sr. PHP Engineers with Laravel Framework
Experience. The roles can be performed from a remote location but you have to
be willing to co-work an average of 5 hours per day w/ GTM -5 time zone.
Follow the link [http://bit.ly/2mL4TNc](http://bit.ly/2mL4TNc) to apply or
email kristen (at) moduscreate (dot) com w/ questions

------
vladislav
Helm.ai | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Helm.ai is an early-stage startup team of highly mathematically oriented AI
researchers and engineers with affiliations to MIT, Stanford, UC Berkeley and
CMU. We are innovating on perception algorithms for autonomous navigation,
with the goal of reaching full autonomy for self-driving cars and other
robots.

We are hiring for the positions of researcher and machine learning engineer.
To apply, send a short description of your background in prototyping
algorithms and/or scaling to huge datasets and a resume to vlad@helm.ai

------
andrew53
NLogic | Full Stack Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada | Fulltime

A startup-like department of an established company. Our primary business is
audience analysis.

Backend: Microsoft stack (.Net, SQL Server, Azure) Frontend: AngularJS 2,
HTML, CSS, TypeScript

Feel free to contact me directly with any questions: atanas (@) nlogic.ca

[http://en.nlogic.ca/working-here](http://en.nlogic.ca/working-here)

[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/nlogic](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/nlogic)

------
kassovic
ARM | Senior IoT Ecosystem Manager | San Jose

Reporting to the Director of IoT Segment Marketing, you will be an advocate
for emerging technologies and applications, contributing to ARM product
roadmap and marketing strategies, and collaborating with ARM partners and the
wider ecosystem.

[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_arm/externa...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_arm/external/gateway.do?functionName=viewFromLink&jobPostId=30276&localeCode=en-
us)

------
janbernhart
Optiver | C# Software Developer | Amsterdam | Onsite | Visa and relocation
sponsored Optiver is an (algorithmic) trading company. The systems we build
will require your skills in multithreading, concurrency, performance profiling
and optimization. You will be responsible for the full development lifecycle,
where you will get a lot of freedom to decide on code base, technology and
architecture. You've got C# experience and are open minded about using other
languages (python, C++). Interested? Contact janbernhart –AT- optiver.com

------
animeshsingh
Cloud, Containers and Infrastructure Advocacy Staff Developer (www.ibm.com) |
San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Advocacy Staff Developer (ONSITE)

Please connect with me on
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/animeshsingh1](https://www.linkedin.com/in/animeshsingh1)
if you are interested

Are you an accomplished developer looking to share your experiences and lead
the next wave of how developers collaborate and build industry leading
solutions based on open source cloud technologies? If so, IBM is the place to
be.

We are building teams of developers whose overall mission is to develop
innovative applications and solutions on IBM`s Open Cloud Platform and
Infrastructure offerings that will engage developers and create a strong pull
for them to leverage IBM`s technologies and build applications using our
products. You will have the freedom to develop applications using all of the
technologies that IBM has to offer. The list includes, but is not limited to,
Bluemix, Serverless, Containers Services including Docker, Kubernetes, Cloud
Foundry and OpenWhisk. You will also engage with the development community
through outreach programs such as hackathons, meetups, workshops and more.

Key aspects and skills for this role would be have an understating and working
knowledge of Cloud computing concepts like PaaS, IaaS, Serverless, Containers,
etc, breadth of knowledge of many programming languages including Web
Languages, Swift, Python, Ruby, Go and others. To go along with the
programming you will also be expected to have a working knowledge of CI/CD
processes and tools. Being active in open source developer communities such as
Apache, OpenStack, CNCF, Kubernetes, Cloud Foundry and others is a plus, and
so is being responsive and visible on Stack overflow, Reddit, Google groups
etc.

You should also have good communication skills, both written and verbal, as
you will be in roles where you will speak at hackathons, meetups, and other
public venues as well as communicating via blogs, emails and other written
communication. You will also be expected to have a social presence by
leveraging social media outlets like Twitter etc.

Multiple opportunities are available. Candidates must be willing to be based
in one of the following locations: Bay Area

------
ejcx
Cloudflare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL; Austin, TX; |
VISA, ONSITE

Cloudflare is building a better Internet. Our long term goal is to give every
site the same performance, security, and reliability that major sites like
Google and Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or
complicated administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one.

We believe in working collaboratively with an emphasis on personal growth and
responsibility. Working at Cloudflare lets you wear many hats, spearhead new
projects, and shape your career. Product market fit is established, but
there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and support work to be
done. We're starting 2017 at 330 people, with plans to double that in the next
year.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development. Here's some specific roles we're keen to hire:

0) Engineering Manager, Platform Operations -- We're looking for an
Engineering Manager to lead our PlatOps team. Our engineering management team
is very strong and we are looking for someone who join and help keep all of
our backend services alive and healthy.

1) Data Engineering(s) -- We have a ton of different technologies that our
data engineers work with, and they are a really strong core team here. Kafka,
PostgreSQL, Docker, Mesos, Marathon, Chronos, nginx, and so many more
technologies.

2) Product Security Engineer -- We have a lot of applications and need more
talented software engineers who love to break and fix. We need hands on
engineers who are not afraid to dive in and drive fixes to completion, and
evangelize security.

3) Systems Engineer (Austin) -- We are hiring systems engineers at all of our
offices, but our Austin office is growing very quickly. Our Austin office is
working on some really new and innovative projects. Web and distributed
systems built with Go, Node, Docker, and much more. Check out our blog to see
what's planned for 2017
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/))

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link, our recruiting team looks at every single application from
every applicant.

------
blocher
Engage | Web Developer (Full-time) | Alexandria, VA (metro Washington DC) |
On-site | [http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/2kipDB/Web-
Developer](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/2kipDB/Web-Developer)

Engage is seeking a Web Developer to join our award winning creative team. The
Web Developer will collaborate with Engage’s client strategists, designers,
and developers to plan and build digital tools, campaigns, web and mobile
applications, and websites for our clients. If you’re interested in teaming up
with government agencies and House of Representatives committees, Fortune 500
companies, leading advocacy organizations, and the nation’s top trade
associations to deliver winning solutions in a fun, fast-paced environment—we
want to talk.

This is a full-time position and you must be able to work on-site in
Alexandria, VA (metro Washington, DC). You'll probably need at least two years
of experience in a web development role to meet the qualifications below, but
we're not opposed to hiring a prodigy.

Ideal Candidates would meet many of the following qualifications: \- Strong
PHP/MySQL background \- Familiarity with Wordpress theming and plugin
development strongly prefered \- Familiarity with PHP frameworks like Laravel
or Symphony preferred \- Understanding of relational databases such as MySQL
\- Be comfortable with server administration (though by no means at expert
level) \- Well versed in CSS, HTML, AJAX, and JavaScript \- Familiarity with
JavaScript frameworks like Vue.js, Angular or React, a plus \- A love of
creative problem solving \- Comfortable working on tight deadlines and in a
team environment \- In general, a nice person to be around who enjoys tackling
challenges and learning new skills \- Comfortable with version control—Git
preferred \- Ability to pass House of Representatives background check

About Engage: Engage is a full-service digital agency based in Alexandria, VA.
Our mission is to impact the world around us through bold strategy and
innovative technology. We offer very competitive compensation packages because
we want to work with the best. Our team is focused and hard-working, but we
also want you to have fun and get home for dinner. Work/life balance is
important to us, and we believe happy employees make happy clients.

------
neosavvy
Neosavvy | Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE Neosavvy | QA Automation Engineer
| NYC | ONSITE Neosavvy | UX Practitioner | NYC | ONSITE

We are developing a KYC platform for exchange of data between Hedge Funds and
Prime Brokerages. Our team is small and of a very high quality. The UI is
built in React, we'll be using Selenium for Automation and we are changing the
way UX is done with our stakeholders.

Tech Interview Process: One 1 Hour Coding Interview via CoderPad One 2 Hour In
Person on site Neosavvy Interview One or Two 2 Hour Meetings with our Client

------
ThousandEyes
ThousandEyes | Software Engineer | San Francisco, London | VISA, INTERNS,
ONSITE

Looking for strong software engineers (backend, frontend, or fullstack) to
make a direct impact in our product. We are a Network Intelligence startup
that values small, cross-functional teams where everyone has an equal say.

Our web application tech stack is: d3.js, angularjs, SASS, Java, Spring,
MongoDB

We also have data collection and distributed systems positions that include
C++

[https://www.thousandeyes.com/careers](https://www.thousandeyes.com/careers)

------
two2two
Armstrong Economics - Machine Learning Programmers Wanted

"We are looking to hire programmers interested in the cutting edge of machine
learning as well as outsourcing specialty firms with sufficient staff. On-site
work will be available in the Tampa, Florida region starting in about three
months..."

[https://www.armstrongeconomics.com/armstrongeconomics101/ai-...](https://www.armstrongeconomics.com/armstrongeconomics101/ai-
computers/machine-learning-programmers-wanted/)

------
lis
EDEKA | UI / UX Designer, Software Engineer | Hamburg, Berlin | ONSITE INTERNS
[https://www.edeka.de](https://www.edeka.de)

EDEKA is Germanys largest grocery chain. I am with the innovation and
prototyping team and we build and evaluate new ideas related to food tech. We
are a fairly small team (8 people) and are looking for software engineers and
designers that like to try out lots of new ideas.

If you are interested in building the future of shopping with us, contact me
at nicholas.wittstruck@edeka.de

------
smokescreentech
Smokescreen | Software Engineer / Cybersecurity Researchers | Mumbai | ONSITE,
REMOTE, INTERNS | www.smokescreen.io

Smokescreen brings military deception tactics to cybersecurity. We hire
rockstar engineers and then get out of their way.

    
    
      - Python, Node.js, GoLang, C#
      - ReactJS
      - UNIX (BSD experience is a plus)
      - Passion for cybersecurity (past research is a plus)
    

Apply here:
[https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/](https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/)

------
cestith
cPanel | Site Reliability Engineer | Houston, Texas |
[http://job.listings.cpanel.net/x/detail/a2ldog9s7k1e](http://job.listings.cpanel.net/x/detail/a2ldog9s7k1e)

An industry leader in automating other people's web servers is looking for
more people to help automate its own web application and software development
clusters.

Perl, Ruby, Bash, Puppet, Chef, The Foreman, OpenLDAP, Apache, Nginx, varnish,
BIND, Unbound, Route53, Xen, Docker, AWS, OpenStack, Linux (especially
RHEL/CentOS and some Ubuntu), PAM, Exim, Postfix, HAProxy, MySQL/MariaDB,
Postgres and more technologies are in use. Perl, Bash, Puppet, Ruby, and
sometimes other languages are important but don't disqualify yourself for not
being an expert in all four. Experience with Ansible, Chef, Salt, Python, C,
C++, Java, Common Lisp, Scheme, JavaScript, 389 Directory Server, Rocket, or
CoreOS certainly won't hurt and would be considered.

A successful candidate will have experience in development and operations.
Must willing to evaluate and propose technical solutions. Be ready to be a
technical subject matter expert to multiple development and operations teams,
take escalations from systems administrators, review and propose changes to
code and infrastructure. This position involves many meetings with other
teams. The ToDo board for this position can change quickly.

------
2bridge1
Learnvest: Web & Security Engineer: New York, NY: We are looking for 3
security related people to come onboard as in a direct hire capacity. We need
a Web Security Engineer who can build and automate tools, scan code and secure
our web environment, a Security Generalist with a Python background and
experience with packet analyses, securing cloud infrastructures, and lastly a
Info Sec/Risk Specialist. Money is commensurate with experience. Please email
lligouri@learnvest.com or call at 646.780.8401.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire two full-stack engineers. Ideally, one would be a
Javascript/Node.js Engineer, and the other would be a Python Engineer.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and recruiters at top technology
companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and LA. We work with over 200
awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away one of every
two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped
and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized, and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-
of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/), Los Angeles, San Francisco

------
metova_jobs
Metova | Franklin, TN | Pensacola, FL | Fayetteville, AR | Conway, AR |
www.metova.com

We are hiring an Android developer to work onsite in one of our offices. For
more information please see the following link:
[https://metova.com/jobs/androiddeveloper/](https://metova.com/jobs/androiddeveloper/)

Metova is a fast growing growing company that works with start-ups to Fortune
500 companies providing world class, innovative software design and
development services.

------
ian3149
Kentik | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco or Remote

Kentik gives network owners the ability to track processes communicating
across their network in realtime and write custom ITTT logic to respond
automatically to events. Work on everything from our in house DB handling
millions of events per second to analytics showcasing the complexities of
multi terabit networks.

Technologies used include Go, C, Node.js.

See more details at
[https://www.kentik.com/careers](https://www.kentik.com/careers).

~~~
lafay
We're also hiring in sales, pre-sales engineering, technical marketing and
customer success.

~~~
maxmonlt
Would you consider remote offshore employees for software engineering
positions from APJ area?

------
enoren
FanThreeSixty | Software Developer, Software Architect | Austin, TX |
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/)

At FanThreeSixty we strive to build software which allows sports teams and
venues to better engage with fans to keep them connected to their teams by
providing more personalized and fluid experiences whether at game time or in
the off-season. Headquartered in Kansas City, MO, we are hiring in both KC as
well in Austin, TX for multiple development positions to help expand our data
science and data intelligence capabilities for real time intelligence,
recommendations and predictions. Interest in machine learning, analytics,
data, and system design is a must as you will be heavily involved in each area
of the system. You will also work directly with data scientists on the team to
scale models for production and provide an efficient available platform for
analysis and insight.

The basics:

* 3-5 years of Java or Python experience required. We leverage both Python and Java, but Python is the primary language of the data intelligence team, however as long as you have a good Java background and are not afraid to learn than Python experience is not required.

* Prior experience in one or more of Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, Hadoop, machine learning application preferred, but not required

* Ability to learn quickly and work independently desired as there is a remote component to this position as we are a distributed team. No fully remote positions available though. All applicants must be able to work in either the KC or Austin office.

* Our interview process is fairly direct and painless with an hour phone interview and then a half day on-site before making a final decision.

* In addition to medical, dental and vision insurance, we also offer a competitive PTO package, matching 401k and reimbursement of attending 2 sporting events each year, for market research.

This specific position is not yet posted on our site, but you can see more
specifics about what working at FanThreeSixty is like on our site
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/)
or contact me directly with any questions or to send your resume.

~~~
gajm
Applied to this position and emailed you several time and no replies. Google
for your name and this Erik Noren[0] from StepOne, Inc. appears. Is that you?

[0] [https://github.com/enoren](https://github.com/enoren)

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Senior Developer, Lead Developer, Infrastructure Developer
(DevOps), Mobile Developer | New York | Full Time | On Site & Travel | VISA
transfer OK | www.thoughtworks.com/

ABOUT US:

As technology consultants, we work with a variety of clients that hire us to
solve complex and interesting problems. We believe in change through delivery
and collaborate with client teams to build world-class technology that breaks
through traditional enterprise models.

Each client we work with gives us a new perspective and a broad exposure to
different technologies, which leads to a pretty unlimited learning
environment. We are constantly questioning the status-quo, innovating, and
delivering. If you have a passion for exploring new technologies, chances are
you’ll fit right in.

Our developers have been contributing code to major organizations and open
source projects for over 25 years now. They’ve also been writing books,
speaking at conferences, and helping push software development forward --
changing companies and even industries along the way.

TECHNOLOGY:

The nature of consulting means that the languages we code in and technical
environments vary from project to project. ThoughtWorks looks for individuals
with expertise in multiple technologies, but most importantly, those who are
always willing to learn more. Keywords: java, ruby, javascript, .net, scala,
clojure, python, ios, android, continuous integration (CI), continuous
delivery (CD), cloud, docker, platform as a service (PaaS), test driven
development (TDD), agile, lean

APPLY:

Senior Developer:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/68103](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/68103)

Lead Developer:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/68248](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/68248)

Infrastructure Developer (DevOps):
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/502823](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/502823)

Mobile Developer:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208767](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208767)

~~~
maiquynhtruong
Is there any intern position available?

------
kevinjamieson
Pure Storage | Software Engineer, Full Stack | Vancouver Canada | Full-time
Onsite [http://www.purestorage.com](http://www.purestorage.com)

Pure Storage is looking for skilled full-stack software engineers to join its
growing Vancouver, B.C. engineering office.

The interview process typically involves an online quiz, technical phone
screen, and one or more on-site interviews.

For more info or to apply: [http://grnh.se/26upsj1](http://grnh.se/26upsj1)

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio | San Francisco Bay Area | Frontend, Full-Stack and UX Engineers |
Onsite or Remote

We're building a real-time, cloud-based bioinformatics data analysis
application and seeking engineers to join our team. (No experience in bio
needed.)

Ideally you have a passion for and experience with building highly
interactive, creative interfaces (e.g. business intelligence or dashboarding
apps, products like Google Docs). Prefer familiarity with Angular 1.5/2, web
sockets, node.js and/or C++.

my username at primitybio . com

------
powrben
POWr.io | SF | Senior Full Stack | Full-time, onsite |
[https://www.powr.io/jobs](https://www.powr.io/jobs)

We help small businesses grow online. We're a small team with a big user base.

Lots of opportunity to make an impact & grow as an engineer.

We have never raised a VC round and we're profitable.

Javascript, Rails, Node, Backbone, React, Redux \----> More info:
[https://www.powr.io/jobs](https://www.powr.io/jobs) <\-----

------
jeffreysmith
x.ai | Infrastructure Engineer | NYC |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/xdotai/jobs/509427](https://boards.greenhouse.io/xdotai/jobs/509427)

x.ai | Senior Data Engineer | NYC |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/xdotai/jobs/574020](https://boards.greenhouse.io/xdotai/jobs/574020)

x.ai | Senior Full Stack Engineer | NYC |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/xdotai/jobs/573898](https://boards.greenhouse.io/xdotai/jobs/573898)

x.ai | Senior Software Engineer, Marketing | NYC |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/xdotai/jobs/484855](https://boards.greenhouse.io/xdotai/jobs/484855)

x.ai | Software Engineer, Security | NYC |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/xdotai/jobs/509451](https://boards.greenhouse.io/xdotai/jobs/509451)

At x.ai, we're building an artificial intelligence powered personal assistant.
The software schedules meetings for our customers automatically, without
subjecting them to the typical back and forth over email negotiating when and
where to meet someone. We're looking for self-motivated and enthusiastic
individuals to join us on the journey in building the AI of the future. You’ll
get to work side by side with a group of focused and passionate individuals
building the next generation of AI.

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY (ONSITE) | Full Stack Engineer | Full-Time | Base +
Pre-IPO stock Options

We have full stack software engineering positions open on our
Education(MongoDB University), Developer tools, and R&D teams. We are looking
for skills with any combination of the following: Python, Django or Flask,
React, Redux, Golang, MongoDB, AWS, Java, C++, and more.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com, and I would be
happy to tell you more about each role and answer any questions.

------
nutonomy
nuTonomy | Computer Vision Research Scientist (self-driving cars) | Cambridge
(MA), Santa Monica (CA), Singapore | VISA
[http://nutonomy.com](http://nutonomy.com)

nuTonomy aims to be the first company in the world to launch an autonomous
taxi system, and we are building up an awesome team to make this goal a
reality. This includes software for autonomous vehicle navigation in urban
environments, smartphone-based ride hailing, fleet routing and management, and
controlling a vehicle remotely through teleoperation.

nuTonomy is looking for Computer Vision Research Scientists.

A robust and adaptive perception systems is essential for creating fully
autonomous vehicles. We are looking for excellent research scientists in
Computer Vision that will focus on researching, developing, and deploying
algorithms for extracting semantic information from RGB(D) video streams,
including detection, segmentation, tracking and fine-grained classification,
with the goal of using this information in a real-time robotic system with
high safety requirements.

In this role, you would work closely with experts of other sensor modalities
to build a fully-integrated perception system, as well as experts in planning
and control to “close the loop” on actual robots. To support your work, you
will be able to use a state-of-the-art scalable computing, simulation, and
testing environment, which allows a quick transition of your ideas from
prototype to vehicles on the road. You will also be expected to mentor junior
colleagues. Lastly, you will join an awesome group of motivated colleagues,
both industry professionals as well as leading researchers from academia, who
like to approach problems with both creativity and rigor, to push beyond the
state of the art.

Requirements:

* Ph.D. in Computer Science or related field. * Extensive experience of one or more of the following: \- Deep learning applied to images or video data. \- Other modern machine learning methods, with a focus on rigorous statistics. \- Geometric computer-vision such as SLAM, optical-flow and stereo. * Sensor fusion of RGB and depth. * Excellent analytical, communication, and writing skills. * Experience developing software as part of a team.

[http://grnh.se/2v8qat1](http://grnh.se/2v8qat1)

------
ezhome
ezhome | Sr. Fullstack Engineer, Sr. Mobile Engineer (iOS) | Fulltime | REMOTE

We're looking for:

Mobile Software Engineer (iOS emphasis) -
[http://grnh.se/32sehk1](http://grnh.se/32sehk1)

Senior Fullstack Engineer - [http://grnh.se/wev5f61](http://grnh.se/wev5f61)

Senior Fullstack Engineer, Frontend Emphasis -
[http://grnh.se/d4wcfl1](http://grnh.se/d4wcfl1)

A Brief About Us: ezhome is a Silicon Valley based company disrupting the home
services industry. We provide an amazingly better home owning experience using
software and data to enable our service personnel to be more effective and
efficient.

We're founded by two previously successful entrepreneurs - one who co-founded
oDesk, and we're a remote-first company. Our goal is to hire the absolute best
vs. the best within a certain market. Join our team and work from anywhere in
the world!

Check out more here
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions)
And more about our benefits here:
[https://www.ezhome.com/engineers](https://www.ezhome.com/engineers)

If you're interested, apply online or email Liz@ezhome.com.

------
rjspotter
Apartment Therapy Media | Backend Engineer | NYC, US Timezones | REMOTE
[http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/jobs](http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/jobs)

We're a small team relative to the amount of traffic we handle. We value going
home on time, sleeping through the night without pages, and having a
profitable company

We primarily work with Rails but, also some Clojure and Go.

Check out the job description for a better idea of what working here looks
like day to day.

~~~
jelkins
There is an error on your application page which I believe is preventing the
resumator widget from appearing:

[http://imgur.com/a/yNPWI](http://imgur.com/a/yNPWI)

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE

Python/Django Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
brown4
Endgame’s security platform enables organizations to hunt for adversaries
within their networks and secure their most valuable assets. We are
characterized by a high degree of autonomy and flexibility, intellectual
engagement, and a competitive compensation structure that rewards performance.
We work within a fast-paced, driven, and flexible work environment that allows
for both professional growth, as well as unwinding through team events like
weekend family brunches, happy hours, and outdoor activities. Endgame values
engagement within the tech community. We provide opportunities for open source
contributions, speaking at meetups or conferences, and participating in our
technical blog

Endgame | DC, SF | Senior Software Engineer (Front End)|
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hamsiw2](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hamsiw2) \-
Endgame’s Front End Engineering team is looking for a Senior Front End
Engineer to be part of a cross-functional team working with designers, product
managers, and engineers across multiple phases of the product lifecycle. Our
Front End team builds responsive and elegant interfaces while maintaining a
solid enthusiasm and passion for cutting-edge technologies. Our Front End
Engineers embrace modern JavaScript frameworks and libraries, develop rapid
prototypes, and iterate on features to optimize user interaction. Front End
Engineers at Endgame use innovative UI architectures and designs, setting the
bar high to produce compelling interfaces and creative visualizations.

Endgame | DC, SF |Senior Full Stack Engineer |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?33amsiwO](http://app.jobvite.com/m?33amsiwO)
Contribute to the architecture, design, and implementation of a highly secure
and scalable distributed commercial software product in an
enterprise/SaaS/cloud environment. Ensure efficient and streamlined version
control and work flow, helping guide the team in a fast-paced Agile/Scrum
environment. Build large-scale, security applications, with a penchant for
adopting new technologies while maintaining and implementing computer science
fundamentals, as well as concurrency, and performance management

Checkout [https://www.endgame.com/career-
openings](https://www.endgame.com/career-openings) and email me if anything
looks interesting jbrown[@]endgame.com

------
gregwebs
Karius | Software Engineer or Analyst | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE, Full-time
www.kariusdx.com

Karius has taken the genomic sequencing revolution (NGS) out of the lab. We
help save the life of difficult to diagnose patients and improve the medical
care of those stricken by infectious disease. Traditional testing approaches
rely on an array of hypothesis-driven specific tests. We directly sequence the
pathogen DNA to determine what a patient is infected with. There is a lot of
excitement about this technology, you can see our CEO give an overview of our
technology at a panel discussion at a recent conference here:
[https://vimeo.com/203982777#t=30m47s](https://vimeo.com/203982777#t=30m47s)

I am a software engineer without a biotech background. I really appreciate
working with a team with diverse backgrounds and having the opportunity to
learn many new things and work towards solving difficult problems. Its nice
that Karius is still a startup where you can make significant contributions
and broaden your understanding of different areas. There is a great vibe at
Karius: people are happy to come to be at work, there is a lot of maturity,
and everyone seems to bring their own special talents into the mix. We have
company retreats twice a year and we care about making it possible for
everyone to experience joy at work.

We are greatly expanding our engineering team this year.

• Bioinformatics Pipeline: Bioinformatics experience not required if you are
an eager learner. Experience or desire to work with a strongly-typed language.
We are moving from Python (with MyPy) to Rust.

• Front-End: TypeScript, React, CSS, a desire to work iteratively with those
outside of engineering

• Dev-Ops: Bring a desire to lead devops and bring excellence there while
branching out into infrastructure and automation

• Infrastructure: Build the infrastructure that powers our analytical pipeline
and our data discovery.

• Backend Web Services: Help build us a new LIMS (labratory management
information system). We use REST APIs documented with swagger.

• Data discovery: build the platform that you can use to bring out insights
from our data

We are also hiring for our analytics team to do bioinformatics analysis.

jobs at kariusdx.com

~~~
dpereira14
Do you sponsor visa?

~~~
gregwebs
Right now we just do H-1B transfers

------
pfriday
Apple | Sr. DevOps Engineer | Shanghai | Onsite

I'm looking for a senior devops engineer to join our dev team in Shanghai to
help build the next generation of our products.

Email peterfriday@apple.com if you are interested. Here is the full job post:

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=devops&t=0&so=&lo...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=devops&t=0&so=&lo=0*CHN&pN=0&openJobId=48219469)

------
gdelente
brightwheel | Engineers, Sales, Design | San Francisco | Full Time, Onsite,
mybrightwheel.com

Brightwheel is first platform for early education that's backed by Chris
Sacca, Mark Cuban, and the Chan Zuckerberg Initiative. It's a super talented
team + a meaningful product that improves daily life for educators and
families. Here's a 2min overview:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iKitGJeAZ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iKitGJeAZ4).
We just closed our Series A and have added a few key roles.

Stack: Rails, React/Redux, native Android & iOS

* Senior/Lead Engineer: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46968-senior-software-engi...](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46968-senior-software-engineer)

* Director of Engineering: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/139087-director-of-enginee...](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/139087-director-of-engineering)

* Director of Sales: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/63126-director-of-sales](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/63126-director-of-sales)

* Head of Design: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/51213-head-of-design](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/51213-head-of-design)

Interested but don't see an exact fit? Email us: jobs@mybrightwheel.com

------
smoyer
The Pennsylvania State University | University Park, PA | On-site, Full-time,
Visa

We have multiple positions open in the central IT software engineering
organization:

\- Programmer/Analyst (Senior Software Engineer) UI/UX -
[https://psu.jobs/job/68598](https://psu.jobs/job/68598)

\- Software Engineer in Test (SET) -
[https://psu.jobs/job/63185](https://psu.jobs/job/63185)

------
latently
Latently | Deep Learning Engineer | Boulder, Co | REMOTE

Latently is a stealth-mode pre-revenue startup that is looking for engineers
who want to earn sweat equity alongside the founders. We have substantial
hardware support through IBM's Global Entrepreneur program and you'll be
training state-of-the-art recurrent neural networks on unstructured text on a
sweet GPU cluster. If you have the luxury of time this is a great opportunity.
Send resumes to brian@latent.ly

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Software Engineer, DevOps, Data Engineer | Redwood City, CA | Full
time (ONSITE) [https://humanapi.co/](https://humanapi.co/) jobs@humanapi.co

Make a difference with technology: specifically, by fixing healthcare. We're
building a real-time data network that allows getting health data from
anywhere to anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean
RESTful API that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

We have a whole pile of hard problems, and a team of smart, passionate people
that love working on them. We like to work iteratively in small teams, and to
give people autonomy and ownership to solve those problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Modelling human health
      - Scaling our ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
      - Building intuitive UIs to allow users to find and share their health data
    

Open positions:

    
    
      - Full Stack Engineer (node.js, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/7c411192-551e-4c6c-8133-99d34f17f207
      - Frontend Engineer (node.js, React, Redis, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f31262f1-6613-455f-96a5-2135a4d6f0d6
      - Machine Learning Engineer (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/b698a09d-a5f4-4667-a52a-9e8939659b92
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

The process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles. Contact us at jobs@humanapi.co -- we're nice!

------
aisolutions
a.i. solutions | Web Developer - Full Stack | Lanham, MD (Washington, DC
metro) | ONSITE, Full-Time,
[https://rew12.ultipro.com/AIS1000/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?_...](https://rew12.ultipro.com/AIS1000/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*E67125DCA9517820)

a.i. solutions is a NASA, NOAA, Air Force, and commercial space contractor
solving the industry’s most challenging technical problems. The Meridian team
within a.i. solutions is creating a web application to provide an industry-
leading user experience in support of critical satellite operations across
diverse space missions ([https://ai-
solutions.com/freeflyer/meridian/](https://ai-
solutions.com/freeflyer/meridian/)).

We are seeking a full stack web developer with a passion for space to join the
Meridian team. The ideal candidate will have experience with full stack web
development for operational systems, and will be capable of adapting to and
implementing emerging technologies. Angular, Node.js and MongoDB experience
are especially desirable, as well as at least 2-3 years web development
experience and experience with continuous integration.

------
micha1
Roku | Los Gatos, CA | Fulltime | www.roku.com | UX Engineer

Roku - www.roku.com - the Switzerland of video streaming is looking for a
talented front-end engineer to join our design team and help designers tell
better, more impactful stories with the help of technology and prototyping.

Interested? [https://www.roku.com/about/jobs/position/ux-
engineer](https://www.roku.com/about/jobs/position/ux-engineer)

------
cerisier
Zenly | Software Engineer (Android) | Paris, France | VISA, Onsite, Full Time,
[http://zen.ly](http://zen.ly)

We are building the future of maps. We raised 20M$ from Benchmark Capital. We
are a very cohesive team. We love: users, geo*, open-source, low-level, going
where no one has gone. (Mobile backend in Golang, Protobuf based Rx facade,
Data-Engineering in Golang) We are only 3 on Android and have 1 seat available
!

------
drabie
Tovala | Android Engineer | Chicago | Full-Time

Our company, Tovala (YC W16), has built a smart oven and companion meal
delivery service. We're growing our team as we prepare to ship our first
product and looking for our first dedicated Android engineer. If you like
food, startups, Android and live (or are willing to move) to Chicago, give us
a shout.

[https://tovala.com/careers/](https://tovala.com/careers/)

------
mzagaja
ONSITE Metropolitan Area Planning Council | Front end Web Developer | Boston,
MA | ONSITE [http://www.mapc.org/](http://www.mapc.org/)

The Metropolitan Area Planning Council seeks a Front End Web Developer to join
the Digital Services Group, housed within the Data Services Department, a team
of 12+ planners, analysts, researchers, programmers, and IT professionals
dedicated to using data and technology to support informed decision-making.
The Front End Web Developer will support the Digital Services Group in front
end design and web development of open-source, public sector web applications
related to regional planning, municipal operations, and civic engagement.
MAPC's Data Services Department has a long history of using technology to
drive informed decisions across the region. If selected for the position you
will work in a collaborative, respectful environment using modern web
technologies and frameworks, and leading user-centered design processes. As
part of a small, interdisciplinary group, you will be involved in all aspects
of the product delivery cycle.

As MAPC's Front End Developer, you will contribute frontend design and
development to a growing portfolio of web applications that streamline
municipal operations, make complex data visual and easy to interpret, and
support informed decision-making at the policy and individual level across
many topic areas (housing, transportation, clean energy, open data policy,
economic development). Recent digital projects include an algorithm-based
system to improve operations of Boston's Youth employment system, a data
portal to understand proposed and current real estate development, and
scraping rental advertisements to understand housing affordability across
Boston's Metro Area. Our ongoing work can be viewed at
[http://data.mapc.org](http://data.mapc.org) or at
[https://github.com/mapc](https://github.com/mapc).

This is a full time position (37.5 hours/week). The starting salary ranges
from $60,000 to $70,000 annually depending on qualifications and experience.
MAPC offers excellent Massachusetts state employee benefits. MAPC's workplace
and our benefits are designed to provide a sustainable, healthy relationship
with your work, including flexible time, remote working policy, and a family-
friendly environment.

------
jhermanns
gridX | Fullstack Engineer | Munich, Germany and Aachen, Germany | ONSITE
(remote-friendly, possible fully REMOTE once established)
[https://gridx.de](https://gridx.de)

At gridX we are building a digital energy supplier that matches decentralized
renewable energy producers - like photovoltaic and battery storage systems -
with energy consumers. This way, we are creating a community in which energy
can be used and experienced in an entirely new way. It allows you to track
your current energy data (production, consumption), benchmark it with other
community members and shrink your energy costs through intelligent energy
management and the benefits of a community, that produces its own energy.

We are a highly dedicated team of engineers, software developers and designers
that is now expanding to bring our vision to market.

Possible areas of work:

* Microservices platform for managing devices and processing the data

* Our own custom Linux-based operating system

* Data-centric applications running on both the IoT devices and in the cloud

Stack: Go, Javscript/React, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, PostgreSQL

Job descriptions: [http://gridx.onapply.de](http://gridx.onapply.de)

Feel free to reach out to me at j.hermanns (at) gridx.de if you have any
questions

------
kristenatmodus
MODUS CREATE | FE Engineer | Brooklyn, NY Our new engineer will: * Stabilize
and provide development support to a suite of apps written w/ ExtJS *
Standardize and re-architect those apps likely under React framework - this
will be the second phase * Collaborate w/ tight-knit, full-stack team on-site
in Brooklyn Apply to: [http://bit.ly/2mnFnjz](http://bit.ly/2mnFnjz)

------
micha1
Roku | Los Gatos, CA | Fulltime | www.roku.com | UX Engineer

Roku - www.roku.com - the Switzerland of streaming is looking for a talented
front-end engineer to join our design team to help designers tell better, more
impactful stories with technology and prototyping.

Interested? [https://www.roku.com/about/jobs/position/ux-
engineer](https://www.roku.com/about/jobs/position/ux-engineer)

------
mickniepoth
YoungCapital | UX / UI Designer | Amsterdam/Hoofddorp, The Netherlands

Rapid growing online employment agency is looking for a UI / UX designer to
join our innovative team.

Apply Online: [https://www.youngcapital.nl/vacatures/450480-gezocht-ux-
ui-d...](https://www.youngcapital.nl/vacatures/450480-gezocht-ux-ui-designer-
bij-de-snelstgroeiende-internetuitzender-van-nederland-in-hoofddorp)

------
2bridge1
Learnvest: Multiple Lead & Senior Full Stack Engineers: Onsite: New York, NY:
Must be authorized to work for any company.

-I work in TA and am looking for some exceptional Full Stack engineers to join our Pre-Client team. Our stack is Java, Javascript, Angular/React, Node, Kubernetes, with NoSQL and Oracle. We use AWS/S3 and linux. Money is commensurate with experience. Call Lou @ 646.780.8401 or email lligouir@learnvest.com

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, www.sockclub.com

The retail landscape is shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile
to around the smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change building
a DNVB (digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the discovery
problem for ecommerce. If you're interested in this opportunity contact me at
dane@sotmclub.com

------
artashipping
ARTA | Head of Engineering | New York | ONSITE

ARTA Shipping, Inc., an NYC based startup focused on disrupting the high end,
specialized transport space, is looking for a Full Stack Lead Engineer to help
internalize the technical development process.

See listing here: [https://angel.co/arta-shipping/jobs/212361-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/arta-shipping/jobs/212361-lead-engineer)

------
rtrunck
Human Code | iOS, Python, Web Dev, Statistical Geneticists | Denver, CO

We are a Denver startup who is building a team that will change the way people
use and interact with their DNA. Translating science into a daily experience,
our goal is to unlock the world of genomics through easy-to-use apps. If you
want to join a company where you can make an impact, provide value on day one,
and work with a great team email me at ryan@humancode.xyz

------
temando
Temando | Senior Software Develop | Brisbane, Australia | full time, on site,
VISA, [http://temando.com.au](http://temando.com.au)

Build serverless microservices on Node.js AWS Lambda(s) and React/Redux apps
with us.

Interesting work, nearly 300 sunny days per year and awesome lifestyle:
[https://goo.gl/Zjk93C](https://goo.gl/Zjk93C)

email: people at temando dot com

------
donmb
eventbaxx.com/Fanomena GmbH | Rails Developer, Frontend Developer | Berlin,
Germany | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.eventbaxx.com](https://www.eventbaxx.com)

eventbaxx.com redefines the swag bag - all digital and unique! eventbaxx was
part of the Startup Bootcamp in Istanbul 2015, one of the biggest accelerator
programs in the world. We're a team of 7, located in Saarbrücken, Saarland,
Germany. As of 2017, we're expanding our team and opened an office in Berlin,
Friedrichstraße.

Be part of our agile and small dev team. Help us to grow our vision of
becoming the world's leading digital swag bag.

We're looking for a smart, independent Rails Developer and a creative and
experienced Frontend Developer. In the beginning, you will be guided by our
Senior dev experts. You will be learning how to maintain and extend the
eventbaxx.com application and its extensions. You will be continuously
deploying code right on heroku. You will also help to develop and shape new
eventbaxx extensions from scratch.

We have flat hierarchies and a great Slack channel :) We're looking forward to
your application via martin@eventbaxx.com

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics | Sysadmin | ONSITE London, UK

Snowplow is building out a dedicated Technical Operations team in 2017, and is
looking for experienced systems administrators to join it. Initially this role
is open only to candidates based in London or the South-East of England.

The sysadmins within our Technical Operations team will have four key
responsibilities:

1\. Handling deployments, upgrades and other maintenance of Snowplow-related
infrastructure (load balancers, Redshift clusters, ASGs etc) for our Managed
Service customers, across over 100 AWS accounts

2\. Responding to customer issues and questions concerning Snowplow-related
infrastructure, as escalated to you by our L1 Support team

3\. Working with Snowplow SREs to design, deploy and operate Snowplow’s
internal infrastructure, responsible for running the Snowplow Managed Service,
the Snowplow website and other services

4\. Being on call rotation to triage and resolve operational incidents
relating to internal or client infrastructure

For more information: [http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/systems-
administrato...](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/systems-
administrator/)

Snowplow Analytics | Support Engineer | REMOTE UTC+8 to UTC+10

Having grown our team to two support engineers with a broad timezone reach
(Alberta, Canada to Berlin, Germany), we are now looking to move to a full
“follow the sun” model, and hire our third support engineer in the UTC+8 to
UTC+10 timezone range.

This is a support engineering role - not a support agent role. We are looking
for candidates who can learn, troubleshoot and explain the many complex
technical systems that make up the Snowplow offering. You will be supporting
the Snowplow Managed Service, under which we orchestrate and monitor the
Snowplow event pipeline for over 100 customers.

The support that we provide to our customers is a core part of the Managed
Service offering, and we strive to provide the best technical support of any
analytics vendor.

You'll find more information here:
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/support-
engineer/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/support-engineer/)

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure | SF Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | ONSITE (relo ok) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - How quickly is Shake Shack growing?
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in Boston?
      - How does Hilton spending change after a customer's first Airbnb stay?
      - (Check out our research blog [1])
    

…through an analytics platform we build in-house.

We’re a 13-person team comprising mostly engineers and data scientists. 10 of
us are technical, and 4 have PhDs. We love solving hard problems with
compelling data. We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who
can grow into leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist / Research Scientist (stats; Python/R/Spark helpful; quantitative PhD preferred)
      - Senior Software Engineer (frontend/backend/full-stack; AWS; Python; Mesos/Spark/Lambda; D3+ReactJS)
      - Product Designer / UI/UX Designer ("full-stack", from research to prototype to mockup to engineer-ready spec)
      - (See: https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)
    

We’re in downtown San Mateo, just minutes from Caltrain and 101.

I'm a founder (mike@). Submit via job board and mention HN, or email jobs@ and
CC me.

[1] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[2] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-
off...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-offering-
powerful-live-data-analysis-of-publicprivate-companies/)

[3]
[http://www.economist.com/news/business/21705369-alternative-...](http://www.economist.com/news/business/21705369-alternative-
data-firms-are-shedding-new-light-corporate-performance-watchers)

[4] [http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-
weap...](http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-weapon-for-
investors-to-outsmart-each-other-2016-4)

------
pebcakID10T
Friendbuy | Senior Python Engineer | West Hollywood, CA |
[http://careers.friendbuy.com/senior-python-software-
engineer...](http://careers.friendbuy.com/senior-python-software-engineer/)

We are a profitable startup with only a first round of VC. We are expanding
our team and looking for great developers with an understanding of product as
well as technical ability.

------
morley
OkCupid | Senior Frontend Engineer | NYC | Onsite and full-time |
[https://www.okcupid.com](https://www.okcupid.com)

Come work on our React / Redux / Webpack frontend and help millions of people
find love / get laid.

Full description:

[http://jobs.jobvite.com/okcupid/job/odvL4fwh](http://jobs.jobvite.com/okcupid/job/odvL4fwh)

------
birdmanjeremy
Jun Group | iOS Developer | NYC or Orange County, CA |
[http://jungroup.com](http://jungroup.com)

We are looking for a talented iOS developer to join our team either in our
ocean front So Cal office or our Midtown Manhattan office.

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/jungroup](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/jungroup)

------
d8niel
drchrono | Software Engineer | Mountain View | Full Time, VISA,
[https://www.drchrono.com](https://www.drchrono.com)

drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting only
the best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple
Watch and web. The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people
engage and experience healthcare through electronic health records.

You would be part of an entrepreneurial, sharp, capable and curious team.
Since our inception, we have attracted over 85,000 physicians, 5.5 million
patients. So far we've booked 19 million patient appointments and processed
1.2 billion dollars in medical billing per year.

We’re hiring Python/Django Devs and Senior Engineers! Take our healthcare
hackerchallenge here!!

[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/2tenc80md2q/5dc28bc357687ab...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/2tenc80md2q/5dc28bc357687ab88e6a2cc06c44050c)

Steps to getting hired

Step 1: Take our Hackerchallenge

Step 2: Phone call with our Hiring Manager

Step 3: On-Site Healthcare Hackathon

Step 4: Join the team & change healthcare!!!

------
braydenm
Lyft | Business Intelligence Engineer | SF | ONSITE, VISA, www.lyft.com/jobs

We are hiring Business Intelligence Engineers, and BI Analysts, as our BI team
grows 3x this year. You'll be working on scaling new BI applications, ETL
pipelines and tooling, and data warehouses for users across the company.

If you're looking for roles in Engineering, Operations, or Marketing, more
roles are visible at lyft.com/jobs

------
cloudrecruiter
Smartronix | AWS Solutions Architect | Herndon, VA |
[https://smartcareers.silkroad.com/](https://smartcareers.silkroad.com/)

As an AWS Premier Consulting and Managed Services partner and a Gold Microsoft
partner, Smartronix' Cloud Assured team (www.cloudassured.com) is enabling the
cloud migrations for some of the worlds most recognizable businesses

------
sendgridee

      1) SendGrid | Senior Software Engineer - Platform | Redwood City, CA | https://sendgrid.com/careers/job/?id=248552
     

2) SendGrid | Manager of Software Engineer - Platform | Redwood City, CA |
[https://sendgrid.com/careers/job/?id=276856](https://sendgrid.com/careers/job/?id=276856)

------
janpaul123
Remix (YC W15) | Backend, full-stack, algorithm engineers, and more | San
Francisco | ONSITE, VISA

Join us in building a real-life SimCity.

Today, cities use pen and paper to make planning decisions that affect
millions of people's lives. We think there's a better way. We've built a web-
based platform that helps city planners make much smarter decisions.

Originally started at Code for America, we're now working with 200+ cities
including Atlanta, Sydney, Boston, Miami, San Francisco, Reykjavik, and
Seattle. All in just two years. Learn more about our product at
[http://remix.com](http://remix.com).

We’re looking for engineers across our stack to write robust code that drives
the world’s first transit planning platform. We use:

\- Mapping: OpenStreetMap, Mapbox, Mapzen, Leaflet, TWKB, GTFS, PostGIS,
ogr2ogr

\- Back-end: Ruby, Rails, Python, Flask, PuLP, COIN-OR Branch and Cut solver
(CBC), Cython, Sidekiq, PostgreSQL, Redis

\- Front-end: React, Webpack (with Hot Module Replacement), ES6/Babel, LESS,
CSS Modules, Yarn

\- Testing: CircleCI, RSpec, Approvals, WebMock, puffing-billy, Capybara,
Jasmine, Happo, Browserstack, Overcommit, Codecov (>75% coverage front+back-
end)

You’ll work on (for example):

\- The scheduling algorithm that turns a Remix map into work sheets for bus
drivers

\- Visualisations for use in public meetings, such as the “Jane” (Jacobs)
isochrones tool ([https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
ti...](https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
time-e703b9f929d8))

\- Our geo-database of open data (transit and census) and privacy-sensitive
data

\- Live-updating costing models and simulations

\- Our demographics tool that helps transit agencies serve their communities
equitably (per the Civil Rights Act of 1964)

Go to [http://remix.com/jobs](http://remix.com/jobs) to apply and to see all
our openings (design, data, sales, customer success, etc). We are committed to
a workplace that reflects the community we serve. We especially encourage
women, people of color, and others who are underrepresented in the tech
industry to apply.

------
huahaiy
Juji | Full stack software engineer | Silicon Valley |
[https://juji.io/fullstack](https://juji.io/fullstack)

We are a pre-seed startup working on an advanced AI platform with a focus on
understanding people. We are revenue generating and are looking to grow the
team. Our stack includes Clojure/Clojurescript, postgres, datomic, docker and
AWS.

------
ccheever
Exponent | Software Developer | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://getexponent.com](https://getexponent.com)

Exponent lets web developers build truly native apps that work across both iOS
and Android by writing them once in just JavaScript. It's open source and free
and uses React Native. Several of our engineers are core contributors to React
Native, and we regularly collaborate with Facebook and other companies on the
direction of the framework. Our technology is built around an Android/iOS
application which allows developers to load their JavaScript projects on the
fly with no native build dependencies or waiting period for store deployment.
Out of the box, developers using Exponent get access to native mobile APIs
like push notifications, camera, maps, and more
([https://docs.getexponent.com/versions/v14.0.0/index.html](https://docs.getexponent.com/versions/v14.0.0/index.html)).

We have a lot of irons in the fire, and we're looking for engineers who can
comfortably own and work on multiple projects. Some examples of recent
projects at Exponent:

* Creating cross-platform APIs (like our new WebGL implementation) that provide developers native mobile functionality within JavaScript

* Building our not-yet-released JSFiddle for mobile apps

* Designing and implementing a community front-end to explore applications built on Exponent

* Building the foundation of a scalable infrastructure to host our take on a new mobile web

Some projects that are underway or on the horizon for us:

* Rethinking developer tooling for React Native projects

* Greatly expanding the functionality available in our SDK's API

* Improved monitoring and alerting for our infrastructure

* Increasing our test coverage and improving overall reliability

Some buzzwords: React Native, JavaScript (ES6/ES7, Flow), Android, iOS,
Node.js, Electron, Go, Kubernetes, Google Cloud.

We don't expect candidates to already be proficient in these, but it's what
we're currently using day-to-day. Please send an email to jobs@getexponent.com
and mention this post if you'd like to start a conversation with us.
Definitely include links to applicable resources: resume/CV, your blog, GitHub
profile, recent projects or open source contributions, etc. Typical interviews
with us include remote pairing, small take-home projects (1-2 hours), and we
usually finish with some more traditional in-person interviews.

~~~
thehacker123
Are you by any chance looking for interns?

------
klobb65
Arcadia Power is hiring fullstack Rails/JS engineers and also looking for a
senior React engineer. We're the first ever green energy utility and offering
clean energy to thousands of users in all 50 states: [https://arcadia-
power.workable.com/jobs/363665](https://arcadia-
power.workable.com/jobs/363665)

------
jscalisi
Grail | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite

Grail's mission is to detect cancer early, while it can be cured.

Software Engineer: [https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a](https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a) Machine
Learning: [https://goo.gl/laoyvF](https://goo.gl/laoyvF)

* Please include a short note mentioning you saw the posting on HN.

------
danbmil99
hiQ Labs | Data Engineer | San Francisco (SoMa)

hiQ is a mid-stage startup doing people analytics for Fortune 500 customers.
We are looking for a Data Engineer to work closely with our Data Scientists to
scale our data pipeline and build internal workflow tools. Competitive salary,
equity, and benefits. Python, MongoDB experience a plus.

Join a great team that is building products that ship to customers.

~~~
danbmil99
Please apply to jobs@hiqlabs.com

------
commaai
comma.ai | comma.ai | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | ONSITE Full-time
INTERN

We built a self driving car. Then we open sourced it. No joke, you can build
this today and it works.
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Our open positions:
[http://comma.ai/positions.html](http://comma.ai/positions.html) The type of
people we hire: [http://comma.ai/hiring.html](http://comma.ai/hiring.html)

Videos of car driving:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQfqdvJEr3o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQfqdvJEr3o)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OwTJFuDI7g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OwTJFuDI7g)

Come work at comma.ai with some of the best engineers you've ever met on the
project that will define a decade. givemeajob@comma.ai

~~~
wsgreen
I think I'd be more interested in this if it were at all clear what comma.ai
was intending to do. There was the kit that was killed and then there has been
no public direction since.

~~~
commaai
Own the data and the network. We have 1000's of users and over 1M miles of
data.

More info:

[http://fortune.com/2016/12/01/george-hotz-comma-open-
source-...](http://fortune.com/2016/12/01/george-hotz-comma-open-source-self-
driving/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GJqTByY69o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GJqTByY69o)

------
samoube
thelab | New York, NY (NYC) | Jr. Full Stack Developer |
[http://thelabnyc.com](http://thelabnyc.com) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're hiring a Junior Full Stack Developer to join our growing development
group. This candidate will have an opportunity to work on a large variety of
projects for some of the world’s most recognizable brands, including websites,
e-commerce, mobile/tablet/web hybrid apps, and online media.

Who you are:

\- Someone with 1-3 years experience building or maintaining web applications

\- Experience with Python/Django or similar libraries and frameworks like
Rails or Express

\- Experience with javascript frameworks like Angular+ngrx and React+Redux

\- Great communicator who is eager to ask for requirements clarification,
coding help, and reviews.

Nice to haves (not required):

\- Experience using devops technologies like Gitlab CI, Docker, Kubernetes,
AWS, ect.

\- Interest in styling and CSS

\- Experience and interest in best practices like git flow and test driven
development.

\- Experience working in open source community and contributing changes

We will be: an awesome place for you to grow, in an environment that will
support you. thelab is large enough to get an amazing variety of work, but
small enough to be flexible in working with smaller brands and start ups.
You’ll work on a lot of different kinds of projects, and you’ll learn a lot
along the way. You’ll do it with reasonable timelines, surrounded by friendly
people who want to see you succeed. A successful candidate will have a passion
for technology and is eager to work alongside and learn from experienced
development leads. To apply, please email your resume, links, and cover letter
to jr_dev@thelabnyc.com

------
dsalamon
Looking for senior iOS developers to join our team at Agoda based in Bangkok
Thailand (yes, Thailand).

Here are some more details about the job:
[https://careersatagoda.com/vacancies/senior-ios-
developer/](https://careersatagoda.com/vacancies/senior-ios-developer/)

Ping me at david.salamon@agoda.com if you're interested.

David

------
mstachowiak
MyVR | Software Developer | SF | [https://myvr.com](https://myvr.com)

We're building the open platform powering the vacation rental industry. Join
our experienced team disrupting a massive and rapidly growing industry.

[https://myvr.com/careers/](https://myvr.com/careers/)

------
terhechte
XING | iOS Developer | Hamburg, Germany | ONSITE, Full-time

The company I work for is hiring an iOS Developer with a particular focus on
tooling (Xcode, Frameworks, Jenkins, etc). Languages are Swift, Objective-C,
Ruby.

Perks & payment are good, Hamburg is a nice, international city to live in if
you're interested in Germany.

If you're interested, contact me, my email is on my profile.

------
leeny
interviewing.io is looking for a back-end engineer.

We give great engineers like you free, anonymous technical interview practice,
and if things go well, you can book on-demand anonymous technical interviews
with companies like Uber, Twitch, Lyft, and more. Our numbers are kicking the
ass of traditional, resume-based hiring metrics, and we're growing like crazy.
With where we are and where we want to be, we need a resourceful, creative,
and highly productive engineer to jump in and {design, prototype, build} a
bunch of features that great engineers and top companies spend a ton of time
in every day. If you're on HN, you've probably read our blog at some point:
[https://blog.interviewing.io](https://blog.interviewing.io)

Location: SF

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yup!

Resume: No, thanks

Please email aline@interviewing.io if you're interested.

------
grbi
Realytics | Backend Developper | Paris, FRANCE,
[http://www.realytics.io](http://www.realytics.io)

Realytics is inventing the future of TV.

Our stack is ReactJS/C#/Python with cool algorithms on AWS & Azure. We are
looking for C# Backend and Frontend Developers in startup environment.

Don’t hesitate to get in touch! gregory@realytics.io

------
instamotor
Hi everyone, Instamotor is hiring Senior Frontend engineer! JD is available
on: [https://angel.co/instamotor/jobs/102514-senior-frontend-
engi...](https://angel.co/instamotor/jobs/102514-senior-frontend-engineer)

if you are interested, you can email me directly: tina@instamotor.com

------
earnuptalent
EarnUp | Senior Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco

EarnUp, a Forbes Magazine FinTech 50 startup, is looking for a SENIOR Full
Stack Engineer to lead our team of Engineers! We are looking mainly for React,
Angular, or Ember experience and proficiency.

For more information, please visit earnup.com/careers and apply today OR email
pjordan@earnup.com for more information.

Thanks!

------
jonovate
Expedi | Front-End/Full Stack developer++ (2nd Tech Hire) | Houston, TX | On-
site (Full Time)

We're on the hunt for our 2nd engineer who considers themselves more of a
Front-End developer with some "Full Stack" and E-Commerce know-how, yet does
not want to be constrained to doing just that. Having a strong desire to grow
your career quickly as an early employee, will make it a perfect fit.

Expedi, LLC is an Oil & Gas start-up with huge plans to quickly scale up and
out in the physical supplies market. Our seed round is already in the bank and
we'll be raising our Series A in the very near future. Plus we're
bootstrapping in parallel by doing the traditional thing, which gets us in the
door of our customers/partners and helps prepare to shift them (and the
market) into this decade.

+Our office is in NW Houston (Off FM1960 / between the 249 and I-45)

+Healthcare and vacation provided, along with optional dental/vision/etc. The
expected usual's and more to come as the company grows, including
equity/bonus. (Family and work-life balance are key to the board, myself and
our CEO, COO)

+On the team, I have a strong engineering & continuous learning culture
planned which brings us all exponential growth and challenges. This includes
the opportunity to make a name for yourself (if that's your thing),
using/contributing to open source, development blog, representing us at
meetups/hackathons/conferences and more (plus what is important to you).

Our first launch will require experience with Python+Django, Node,
HTML5/ES6/CSS (Bootstrap, etc.), Postgres, Linux & Docker/Containers, Git,
Ecommerce - lots of open source... Then once we've launched this Summer, you
will be able to continue focusing on that, plus so much more as the team
grows. There will be back-end & integrations to SaaS/On-premise systems,
mobile apps, security, cloud management, SEO, data analysis, hardware/IOT?,
etc... We're not there yet, therefore you basically have that rare chance to
help drive a road-map and build a company from the ground-up, while doing
something you enjoy.

Hopefully interested?? Email me: it@goexpedi.com and we'll go from there. No
recruiters please and we are unable to sponsor a Visa at this time. :(

!! Also, if anyone is wanting an opportunity to expand their UX/Design
portfolio, reach out to me as well as we will be looking for help soon.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after four years, half of all schools in the US (68,000
schools) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that, though.
We want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of just over 100 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re
looking for engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Golang,
Node and React. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
one of our product releases here:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)

------
_bc_
Netflix | Web UI Software Engineer | Los Gatos | VISA
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/861407](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/861407)

I'm looking for engineers interested in working on the netflix.com website and
taking it to the next level of app performance.

email: bogdan at netflix

------
2bridge1
Learnvest: Cloud DBA: New York, NY: Onsite: must be authorized to work in the
USA.

I work in TA, our company is sourcing for a transformative NoSQL/Oracle DBA
who has exposure to Redshift/AWS. Our analytics group is looking for people
with Columnar production DBA experience. Email lligouri@learnvest.com for more
details.

------
konschubert
sennder | Senior Software Engineer - Full Stack | Berlin | Full-time
www.sennder.com

We are a startup that delivers full track loads and shipments across Europe.
We use our software to automate the process of supervising the freight and to
offer full control to our customers. You will join a small and highly
motivated team that greatly values your expertise and needs your help in
growing the product. We user Python, Django, DRF, Elastic Beanstalk with
Postgres on AWS, and JavaScript with Vuejs on the front-end.

We offer sane working hours, realistic sprint plans, the option to work from
remote, a friendly and caring team and a competitive salary with stock
options.

Interview process: A short interview via video, followed by a remote technical
interview and a final, on-site interview (we cover the expenses). If you are
interested, simply reach out to me via email at konstantin@sennder.com.

------
bbhughes12
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility apps, building
advanced Javascript MV*-powered front-ends, leveraging graph databases and
machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for users both
internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the member
experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools to our
warehouse operations to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there
is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Senior Engineering Manager: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114

Senior Software Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918

Senior DevOps Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/497712

Software Development Engineer in Test:
boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/88244

JavaScript Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44922

Senior Data Scientist: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/582519

Director of Data Science: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/111879

Network Security Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/482266

Systems Engineer II: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/598427

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers).

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Sydney, Australia, VISA, Onsite

Building a design platform in the browser/native. Check - canva.com for our
primary product.

Stack is Java & JavaScript. We're hiring for the following:

Java Engineer JavaScript - Front End Engineer FullStack Engineer iOS Engineer
Android Engineer

Further info here: about.canva.com/careers/

Or ping me directly scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com

------
kirkcole
Nationstar Mortgage|Dallas Texas|ONSITE|Software
Developer|[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=NATIONSTAR&cws=39&rid=7758)

------
jgg_carlstrom
Etimo | Software developer | Stockholm | Onsite | [https://etimo.se/jobba-hos-
oss/](https://etimo.se/jobba-hos-oss/)

We have 3 interviews during the recruitment process focusing on personality,
technology skills and cultural fit between candidate and Etimo.

------
manoa
TuneIn | All types of software engineer and ops jobs | San Francisco, CA and
Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, ONSITE, [http://tunein.com](http://tunein.com)

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain, across the street from AT&T Park Los
Angeles, CA - Venice Beach, 2 blocks from Venice Beach Boardwalk

Onsite preferred though we've hired remote folks before. Visa transfers ok and
we support new green cards. New visas only if straightforward.

Experienced backend, devops, Android, iOS, and data engineering are our
priorities right now. Always looking for full stack and/or web devs as well.

[http://tunein.com/careers/](http://tunein.com/careers/)

TuneIn’s mission is to deliver the world’s best listening experiences. We
achieve this by being the most popular way to listen to streaming audio from
around the world with more than 60 million monthly active users. Our free
service combines over 100,000 free radio stations and more than 5.7 million
on-demand programs stemming from every continent, so our users can listen to
the world’s sports, music, news and talk from wherever they are. TuneIn
Premium encompasses all of that as well as exclusive content, streaming sports
from every major league in the US (NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL...), TuneIn Owned and
Operated stations including curated content, audiobooks, and over 600
commercial free music stations. Our users cover iOS, Android, Web, and dozens
of connected platforms.

Our stacks are built on MySQL, HBase, MSSQL, Redis, DynamoDB, Golang, .NET,
React.js, es6, Swift, and a few more. We believe in using the right tool for
the job.

We value being a top-notch engineering organization, and have the same high
standards with our code and our people. We hire well-rounded, full-formed,
communicative people whom we can envision being friends with and trusting. We
make time for quality, are agile and pragmatic, strive to keep it simple, are
data driven, and love getting better. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers,
so trust and accountability are required for us to work - and helps us keep
processes & overhead to a minimum. We've built a robust team and are always
striving to be the best place to work we can be.

Check out our projects and principles on Github here:
[https://github.com/tunein/engineering/](https://github.com/tunein/engineering/)

~~~
irq
You mention devops here but I don't see a single job on your careers page for
that role?

~~~
manoa
Sorry for the delay.

Hrm....that's a job we always keep open but for some reason it's not showing
on the jobs iframe. We're fixing it up.

------
spuiszis
Table XI | Senior UX Designer | Chicago, IL | REMOTE | FULLTIME
[http://www.tablexi.com/](http://www.tablexi.com/)

Table XI is a curious and humble group of people who love to build things.
Learning is the key to our culture, and we’re always looking for new skills to
pick up and ways to hone our craft. We bring that same curiosity to our
clients, digging into their needs so we can make sure our design and
development projects look great, work great and push their businesses forward.

We’re looking for a designer to bring strategic and creative vision to solving
user needs. Here’s what we expect from you:

* Be an empathetic designer.

* Everything you touch should be clean, precise, artfully crafted and visually stunning

* See the forest and the trees. Designing great products is about being equally concerned with strategic direction and micro-interactions of the user experience

* Be an experienced consultant, with a proven track record of building lasting relationships with your clients

* Talk to users: usability testing is just one of the tools you’ll use to help clients make informed product decisions Work collaboratively on a cross-functional team of developers, designers, and business analysts

* Be a design facilitator: create engaging environments and lead groups of stakeholders through design-thinking exercises (bonus points for experience with Google Design Sprints but not required)

If you're interested, please contact steve@tablexi.com or apply here:
[http://tablexi.applytojob.com/apply](http://tablexi.applytojob.com/apply)

------
sid6376
Booking.com - Amsterdam(Netherlands) ONSITE Full-time, relocation to
Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is taken care of by the
company.

General Interview Process -> Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone
interview, onsite interviews

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, interesting problems to solve and the work
hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and very
dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a bad
place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a tax break through the
30% ruling to non-dutch people.The work environment is very international and
everybody speaks fluent English. The relocation process is also very finely
tuned through years of experience of doing this.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news). To
have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look at
our dev blog:[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

\- Mobile App Designer: [http://grnh.se/kxvh8m](http://grnh.se/kxvh8m)

~~~
maiquynhtruong
Is there any intern position available for android development?

~~~
sid6376
Let me get back to you on that.

------
ivnezapno
Glovo (glovoapp.com) | Backend developer, DevOps Engineer | Barcelona, Spain |
ONSITE, VISA

Glovo is looking for world-class DevOps engineer and Backend Developer (Java)
to work in our Barcelona office.

More details here:
[https://glovo.recruitee.com/](https://glovo.recruitee.com/)

------
eof
Ixis Digital | Developer, SEO Engineer, Technical Project Manager |
Burlington, Vermont. | Full Time

We are an analytics and data science company. We are fast growing and looking
to fill several positions.

We work with medium sized datasets, and the bulk of what we do goes into data-
backed business strategy consulting.

ixisdigital.com/careers/

------
hackernews
Grand Rounds | Sr. Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA USA |
[https://www.grandrounds.com](https://www.grandrounds.com)

Grand Rounds was recently named Best Digital Health Company to Work For[1] by
Rock Health, and is currently recognized by Glassdoor's as the #2 Best Places
to Work[2].

We are also represented on Wealthfront's Career Launching Companies[3] for the
second year in a row and are looking for talented Software Engineers to join
our mission.

You'll be embedded in an agile team tasked with business problems to solve and
a solid, well built platform to leverage. We believe in empowerment through
autonomy. We employ a services oriented platform[4] primarily utilizing Rails
on the back-end and React on the front-end. Every new Engineer delivers code
from day one.

We're specifically looking for talented Engineers with strong architectural
pattern knowledge (Fowler is your preferred bedtime reading). You're familiar
with the concerns of MVC, perhaps with the Redux pattern. You've used Backbone
to create front end frameworks, can talk web standards and best practices. You
know why accessibility is important, and have a desire to learn about building
secure applications. You can debate for hours on microservice vs monolithic
applications and can sniff out code smell and recognize anti-patterns from a
mile away.

Here at Grand Rounds we are literally saving lives through our technology and
services, it's rewarding work. Email me at brett@grandrounds (mention
HackerNews) or visit our website[5] to view and apply to open opportunities.

[1] [https://rockhealth.com/announcing-the-2017-top-50-in-
digital...](https://rockhealth.com/announcing-the-2017-top-50-in-digital...).
[2] [https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-
Compan...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-Compan...).
[3] [https://blog.wealthfront.com/2017-career-launching-
companies...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/2017-career-launching-
companies...). [4] [https://stackshare.io/grand-rounds/grand-
rounds](https://stackshare.io/grand-rounds/grand-rounds) [5]
[https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-
rounds/](https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-rounds/)

------
Nabi
Bridebook | Front-End developer | Anywhere | Remote,
[https://bridebook.co.uk](https://bridebook.co.uk)

Bridebook - UK based wedding planner looking for 1 - 2 Front-end developers
with strong CSS skills. Knowledge of React, ES6 is a plus.

If interested, email me at ilia@bridebook.co.uk

------
kirkcole
Nationstar Mortgage| Dallas Texas| ONSITE|
[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=NATIONSTAR&cws=39&rid=7758)

------
braindead_in
Scribie | Data Scientist | San Francisco/Bangalore | ONSITE

Scribie is an human powered audio/video transcription service and we are
looking to build an speech recognition system using our own data.

You must have hands-on experience with the following:

\- TensorFlow

\- Acoustic Modeling

\- Language modeling

\- Deploying models in production.

Drop me a line at rajiv@scribie.com if you're interested.

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Full time | SF (ONSITE) | Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Lead iOS
Engineer

Raise.me is expanding access to college by reinventing how scholarships are
awarded ([https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-
al...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-al...)).
We're a Series A funded startup backed by top investors such as First Round
Capital. We're looking for engineers and offer a meaningful equity stake along
with great benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node microservices, Go microservices, React.js/Redux
frontend

Here are the listings: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)
and here is a bit about life at Raise.me: [https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-
raise-me-69d546d65c6b](https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-raise-me-69d546d65c6b)

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
edonovanoreilly
Remote North America Interested in joining O'Reilly Media? We're looking for a
Data Platform Engineer Please click here to get more information
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3DhQsiwZ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3DhQsiwZ)

------
eyaeger
Pandora| Sr SWE Analytics| Oakland, CA| onsite|
[https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=oSMG4fw8](https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=oSMG4fw8)
| Java, Spark, Hadoop, MapReduce, Hive, Ingestion pipelines

~~~
geekoSnap
Email-Id?

------
mbloom1915
National Grid | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE

National Grid is currently seeking a Software Engineer who is passionate about
solving problems and working in a fast-paced environment to design, develop
and install software solutions. This position is full-time and based in our
Waltham Technology Laboratory. You will be working in an exciting start-up
environment with the benefits and support of one of the largest energy
companies in the country.

Knowledge & Experience Required:

\- Ability to develop software in C, C++, C#, Java or other selected languages

\- Excellent knowledge of Relational Databases, SQL and ORM technologies
(JPA2, Hibernate)

\- Experience in developing web applications using at least one popular web
framework (JSF, Wicket, GWT, Spring MVC)

\- BS Degree in Computer Science, Engineering, or equivalent

\- Minimum 5 years industry experience (tech, not utility specific)

Apply here: [https://careers.nationalgridus.com/job/waltham/software-
engi...](https://careers.nationalgridus.com/job/waltham/software-
engineer/793/4018742)

------
gtobon
inviCRO | Linux Systems Engineer, Test Engineer, Full Stack Developer |
Boston, MA | [https://www.invicro.com](https://www.invicro.com)

Make an impact at a fast-paced and growing life sciences research company that
provides medical imaging services and software to the drug development
community. inviCRO is currently seeking a variety of positions. For more
details, see our job listing:

[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com)

Please apply on our site (above) or email tobon [at] invicro [dot] com
directly with your resume/CV. Our interview process includes 1-2 phone
interviews followed by a potential on-site interview/visit to our offices.

------
lowglow
RadBots | Engineer, Business Development, Sales | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE
[https://radbots.com](https://radbots.com)

We've built a toolkit for bots (chatbots, voicebots) that helps solve
monetization, distribution, and discovery.

~~~
lowglow
Just email me dan [at] radbots [dot] com

------
jtakkala
ecobee | Software Developer | Toronto |
[https://www.ecobee.com](https://www.ecobee.com)

Rapidly expanding Canadian IoT company with new products in the works. Plenty
of interesting problems to work on, from crypto, databases, highly concurrent
software, performance tuning, to running infrastructure at scale.

Friendly culture, generous work from home/remote policy. Opportunity to work
with industry experts and thought leaders in Toronto on some exciting new
technologies. Email me directly, jari <at> ecobee.com, or browse our other
postings here,
[https://www.ecobee.com/careers/](https://www.ecobee.com/careers/).

------
Sparkesix
Brightify | iOS Developer | Brno, Czechia | ONSITE, FULLTIME;
[http://www.brightify.org/](http://www.brightify.org/) If you're interested,
don't be shy and send us an email to info@brightify.org

------
bborisovs
iZettle(intelligentpos) | Software Engineer | Edinburgh, UK | ONSITE

We are hiring for Backend Developers, iOS Developers, DevOps Engineers to come
and join our Edinburgh, Scotland office!

We’re building a platform that enables our customers leverage their data in a
way that enables them to make the best possible decisions to grow their
business as effectively as possible. We want to give the little guys the same
insights that previously only the big players had access to. This means
finding really innovative ways to provide people that information.

Hiring process includes: phone intro, tech phone interview, coding challenge,
onsite interview.

Apply here [https://goo.gl/oe3xyD](https://goo.gl/oe3xyD)

------
mlent
SumUp | Fullstack Javascript Engineer | Berlin | On-site, Visa |
[http://sumup.co.uk](http://sumup.co.uk) (or
[http://sumup.de](http://sumup.de) if you speak German already!)

I am looking for someone who loves JavaScript to join my team. Our fullstack
position is frontend-heavy, so it's also perfect for someone who is UI/UX-
oriented but also wants to become better rounded. It can also work for someone
who is traditionally a backend-er and wants to see what all the hype in the
frontend is about. Our base expectation is a solid foundation in programming,
and we're off to a great start. We are lovers of linux and tmux and vim, and
it would be cool if you were too! You'll fit in perfectly to our team if:

\- You not only love coding, but also take the time to reflect on the benefits
and drawbacks of your tools, be they frameworks, languages, or processes.

\- You strive for clean code, but also know how to make your "shortcuts" easy
to delete in a crunch.

\- You know what to test, why to test it, and how to write flexible tests that
won't break with minor changes.

\- You're comfortable with Linux and know how to get things done on the
command line, including on remote servers.

\- You have experience with or interest in Functional Programming techniques.
No more for-loops.

\- You're not afraid to use Google or ask for help when something is beyond
your grasp.

\- You care about user interaction, usability, and of course – making the
interface beautiful.

\- In general, technology excites you and you strive to learn something on a
daily basis!

Some keywords: We're switching from Angular to React. So a particularly good
candidate would have experience with both technologies. However, knowing one,
we can help you get up to speed on the other in no time.

I put a lot of effort into writing a comprehensive job ad that should give you
a good idea of what we offer, and what we want to see in you, and what you
would ACTUALLY be doing while working here. Please have a look and get in
touch!

>>>>>
[https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/373611](https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/373611)

Note: If you are not an EU citizen, we can sponsor your visa, but please
consider that our hiring process involves on-site interviewing and on-site
trial work!

------
smithd98
SPLT | Full Stack Developer | Detroit, MI | onsite | Full Time |
[http://splt.io/jobs](http://splt.io/jobs)

Highly ambitious entrepreneurial spirited developers will learn a lot and have
a big impact here.

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | www.tophat.com | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Top Hat is still hiring!! We are looking for smart software engineers to join
our team. Some of the roles we have available are: iOS developer, Android
developer, Mobile Lead, and Full-stack Web developer (Python, Django,
Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible). Salary ranges based on experience
from $80K to $130K.

We're a pretty awesome growth-stage startup in the education space - we make
the classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and
professors. We JUST raised our Series C round in order to take on the textbook
industry, which you can read abouthere:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-
hat-r...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-hat-
raises-22-5-million-to-go-after-pearson-mcgraw-hill) \- Union Square Ventures
joined us this round, who along with our previous investors make up some of
the top VCs in the world (having funded companies like Kickstarter, Twitter,
Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net, etc.).

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content, and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

We're also running a Hack && Tell community event on April 18—come see some
cool tech demos and say hi! [https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/23808888...](https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/238088888/)

If you are interested in our open positions send your resume and any
portfolio/github links to olivia at tophat dot com.

------
luizparreira
Magnetis Investimentos | Full Stack Product Engineer | São Paulo | ONSITE,
REMOTE,
[https://magnetis.workable.com/jobs/418167](https://magnetis.workable.com/jobs/418167)

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Machine Learning Researcher | New York, London
| Onsite | Full Time and Interns

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for researchers who have a curiosity about financial markets, a
passion for seeing research through from initial conception to eventual
application, and a healthy streak of creativity. Some successful researchers
have joined us from similar backgrounds at other firms. Others have joined
from related fields or directly from academia and have thrived with hands on
guidance from our large team of experienced portfolio managers and
researchers.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to ml@cubistsystematic.com.

------
ralphholzmann
Gödel Systems, Inc. | Front end engineer | NYC | REMOTE
[https://godel.systems](https://godel.systems)

Node.js + React -- we're going to upend the finance industry.

careers@throwaboomerang.com

~~~
lordalex
Hi, I am interested in this offer, I am dev working from Montreal, so NY is
great as I can go easily as needed.

I've been building skills on angular2 and React.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

My email: lordalex@gmail.com

------
hagridaaron91
Fuller Theological Seminary | Jr. Linux Administrator | Pasadena CA | Link to
Reddit Post: [http://bit.ly/fullerjrlinux](http://bit.ly/fullerjrlinux)

------
onjax
Onjax Real Estate Technology | Front-end Web Developer / Designer | Apalachin,
NY | [https://onjax.com/careers](https://onjax.com/careers)

------
vtrac
cloudkite.io | [https://cloudkite.io](https://cloudkite.io) | Austin, TX,
Remote OK | Contract or Full-time

I'm the founder of cloudkite.io. We help companies build best-breed, fully
automated infrastructure.

I'm looking to hire great infrastructure engineers (devops/SRE) to work on
client projects as well as build internal tools that will be used by all of
our clients (roughly 50/50 split). Tech we use and support: python, golang,
node, docker, kubernetes, mesos, and jenkins.

victor@cloudkite.io

~~~
karlkatzke
Are you aware that your https certificate has expired?

~~~
vtrac
Thanks.

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developers / Web Developers / News Algorithm Developers /
Programmatic Advertising Engineers / Product Managers | NewsNow.co.uk |
London, UK or 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-time, permanent

We may be a top ten UK media publisher, our website loved by millions. Yet
despite our huge success, we've jealously protected our start-up culture over
the past 20 years. Which means today, we're still a company where everyone who
joins us gets to make a massive impact. Our ethos and news product are well
proven, but we aren’t resting on our laurels.

Today, we’re on a mission to combat fake news, and puncture social media
bubbles, through the biggest redesign of our homepage and section homepages in
20 years.

We currently have five opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing and
developing our new homepage layout. You will be working with Adobe Creative
Suite, JavaScript, CSS3, SASS, HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive
enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Web Developer/, you’ll integrate the new homepage layout with our
back-end database and write the logic that drives the UI. You’ll also work on
a wide array of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated curation
algorithms that will produce the content for the new homepage layout.

\- As a /Programmatic Advertising Engineer/, you’ll use JS (ES5, ES6) and
NodeJS to develop our unique bespoke programmatic advertising technologies,
helping maintain our role as the leading UK online publisher in ad tech.

\- As a /Product Manager/, you’ll take over from our CEO in keeping all our
development efforts incredibly well organised. You’ll grasp our strategic
vision, consult with stakeholders to prioritise and specify desired
developments, and co-ordinate the work of our agile development team to
balance our editorial, development and commercial goals and deliver them with
maximum efficiency.

All roles will be expected to work closely with our Founder & CEO, and
Principal Engineer.

All positions are available at our head office in London Euston/Kings Cross,
and developer roles are also available 100% remote (UK residents only).

If you like the sound of this, we’d love to hear from you, so get in touch!
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/) (not
all positions may be showing online)

------
Omninternet
Textio | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site

My name is Max and I'm working at Textio to change how people write. We
predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-world results
from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in the world as
customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us solve hard
problems.

I love working here, and I'm pretty sure you will too. We have a tight-knit,
friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/)

Check out our team - [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

VP of Engineering - [https://textio.com/careers/vp-
engineering.html](https://textio.com/careers/vp-engineering.html)

Backend Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/se-
backend.html](https://textio.com/careers/se-backend.html)

Frontend Software Engineer -
[https://textio.com/careers/frontend.html](https://textio.com/careers/frontend.html)

Full Stack Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/full-
stack.html](https://textio.com/careers/full-stack.html)

Senior Backend Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/sse-
backend.html](https://textio.com/careers/sse-backend.html)

Senior Frontend Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/senior-
frontend.html](https://textio.com/careers/senior-frontend.html)

Senior Full Stack Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/senior-full-
stack.html](https://textio.com/careers/senior-full-stack.html)

Senior NLP Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/sr-engineer-
nlp.html](https://textio.com/careers/sr-engineer-nlp.html)

Software Engineer Intern - [https://textio.com/careers/software-engineer-
intern.html](https://textio.com/careers/software-engineer-intern.html)

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"Twilio (Voice IVR & SMS) for Everyone" | REMOTE or ONSITE: Cebu, Philippines
| Full-Time

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS or doing a
Missed Call, which trigger an automated call back to them.

Customers such as Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian Development Bank,
International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty Action, MedAir, Mercy
Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK platform to interact
with people for a variety of use cases, including social change in the areas
of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response,
as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and operations.

Forbes says we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since
launch a little over a year ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in
our space - we've already been used in 100+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Full-Time Full Stack: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

~~~
zb1plus
I'm interested in learning more about the Adventure Fellowship role. However,
the link appears to be broken.

~~~
bansheehash
URL: [https://www.engagespark.com/wp-content/uploads/jd-fellows-
te...](https://www.engagespark.com/wp-content/uploads/jd-fellows-tech.pdf)

------
snewman
Scalyr | Backend, Frontend, Devops, Customer Success Engineers | San Mateo, CA
| ONSITE

I've built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I
can honestly say that Scalyr is my favorite so far. We're building an amazing
team, users rave about our product, and things are taking off – we're closing
seven-figure contracts and revenue grew 5x last year. And we're doing it on a
sane, 40-hour, daily-team-hike, Fridays-at-home schedule. We're pre-series-A,
but in many ways playing like a series B company, so this is a chance to get
the best of both worlds -- early-stage equity and impact, with later-stage
compensation and stability; plus a very strong team for peering or mentorship.

Backend Engineer: We've built a NoSQL data engine from scratch that searches
text at 750 GB/second. How'd you like to help us scale and optimize to
multiple TB/second?

Frontend Engineer: "The fastest blog in the world"
([https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-fastest-blog-in-the-
world](https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-fastest-blog-in-the-world)) loads in
under 100 ms. Help us push our data visualization tools toward that goal.

Devops Engineer: We run hundreds of servers, process 750 GB/second, maintain
99.99% uptime, and almost never get paged
([http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/](http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/)).
But we're still not satisfied. How'd you like to take our operations to the
next level as we go through our next 10x of growth?

Customer Success Engineer: our customers are engineers. We're looking for
someone with lightweight ops experience and good communication skills to help
them get the most out of Scalyr. A great opportunity to join the team and work
your way up the engineering ladder.

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/back-end-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/back-end-engineer)

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/front-end-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/front-end-engineer)

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/devops-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/devops-engineer)

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/customer-success-
enginee...](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/customer-success-engineer)

~~~
mmt
Applied over a month ago with nothing beyond the automated e-mail from
ziprecruiter.

~~~
snewman
Sorry to hear that! I'll follow up with you offline to make sure we don't let
something like this happen again. Thanks for letting me know.

EDIT: we try hard to respond to every personalized message we receive.
However, we get a lot of applications on ZipRecruiter that appear to have been
sprayed to a large number of employers. It appears that you didn't include any
cover letter in your application to us, which made it look like a spray
campaign, not indicating any special interest in Scalyr. We don't always
respond to those.

In your case, your resume mentions that you're looking for a position
"primarily on or looking to migrate to physical hardware", which is not a fit
for us at the moment. Given that and the fact that you didn't include any
cover letter or personalized note, we didn't respond. If you do think there
might be a fit, I'd be happy to talk -- my contact info is in my profile.

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington) NC (RDU), London, Stockholm | ONSITE
(with a few exceptions) | We stop automated threats the internet.

Hey y'all - Distil Networks is a growing startup in the web application
security industry. We build SaaS that blocks automated threats, like bots and
scrapers, from attacking our customer’s websites and APIs. This reduces fraud,
content theft, spam, and helps eliminate lots of security issues. We have a
global network that actively blocks web traffic based on human/ non-human
signatures. Our customers love us, our investors love us, and we’re growing
and hiring. We have offices in SF, DC, North Carolina, London, and Sweden! I’m
a data scientist / engineer here and still have a great time. Closing in on 3
years for me. I really like all my coworkers (physical and remote) and we have
a near-zero jerk count.

What we’re looking for ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)):

Specifically we need:

\- Data Engineer (NC)
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b81d473f-b69b-4050-a481...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b81d473f-b69b-4050-a481-78acf8ad5cc9?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- DevOps (NC)
[https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/7585bf1b-707e-45a6-ac41...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/7585bf1b-707e-45a6-ac41-9d9c6125a8e9?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi)

\- Engineering Manager (SF)
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/38019be7-7d8a-4d70-83af...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/38019be7-7d8a-4d70-83af-8e838bef7983?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Full stack Ruby dev (DC)
[https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/3eb53980-2599-4729-a0dd...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/3eb53980-2599-4729-a0dd-9f4702cc0f73?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi)

\- Senior Product Designer / UX (SF)
[https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/d278ca16-8256-449e-a0dd...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/d278ca16-8256-449e-a0dd-84b9050bd5dd?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi)

\- NOC Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/47a6b09f-6e5b-451f-9525...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/47a6b09f-6e5b-451f-9525-578adfa2078f?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Software Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/c2a5db5c-12ce-40f2-949c...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/c2a5db5c-12ce-40f2-949c-48510acf7fa1?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Implementation Engineer (DC or NC)
[https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/d3edc30d-a236-475f-95af...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/d3edc30d-a236-475f-95af-
ae1b5fc16af4?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)

Many of these jobs have openings in multiple locations.

We’re also hiring for Finance, and Sales!

------
liamgriffiths
Grailed | Software Engineer | NYC
[https://www.grailed.com](https://www.grailed.com)

:)

~~~
marcoalfonso
Do you sponsor visas? (AU)

------
mike_heffner
Librato/SolarWinds Cloud | Data Engineer | SF |
[http://librato.jobs](http://librato.jobs)

Librato, located in San Francisco, develops a unique cloud-based platform
designed to help companies collect, visualize, store and create alerts on
large amounts of streaming data to manage the health of their applications.

We are currently hiring Data Engineers who want to help the build systems that
power the backend infrastructure of Librato. We are looking for someone that
enjoys working on large-scale distributed systems problems to build a metrics
and monitoring solution used by thousands of customers.

We’re a small team so everyone has the opportunity to have a big impact. We’ve
built our platform out largely on Java8 Dropwizard services, a handful of
Golang services and some C++ where performance is critical. We leverage Kafka
as our main service bus, Cassandra for long term storage, our in-house stream
processing framework for online analytics, and we rely on Zookeeper as a core
part of intra/inter-service coordination. Our data pipeline pushes millions of
messages a second.

All team members at Librato, whether local or remote, commit code to Github,
communicate over Slack and Hangouts, push code to production via our ChatOps
bot, and run all production applications on AWS. We also use an array of best-
breed SaaS applications to get code to production quickly and reliably. We are
a team that is committed to a healthy work/life balance.

Librato is wholly owned by SolarWinds Inc. so you get the benefits of a small
startup, with the backing of a big company so there is no worry about the next
round of funding. SolarWinds offers competitive bonus and matching 401k
programs that create an attractive total compensation package.

If this sounds remotely interesting I’d be happy to spend a few minutes
talking about what you are looking for and whether what we are doing would be
appealing.

This is an example of some of the technology we build and work with on a
regular basis: [http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-
distribute...](http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-distributed-
stream-processing-with-superchief/).

Learn more at: [https://www.librato.com/jobs](https://www.librato.com/jobs).

Apply at: [http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/sr-data-
engineer/AE5...](http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/sr-data-
engineer/AE56CC21BD2D4A519674149D7FA99550/job/)

------
freen
Blue Ridge Labs @ Robin Hood | Full Stack Engineer | New York City | Onsite |
[https://labs.robinhood.org/fellowship/](https://labs.robinhood.org/fellowship/)

Our Fellowship helps top developers, designers, product managers, and
“experts” (whether that be academic, professional, or people with lived
experiences) build new digital tools for low-income New Yorkers. We start with
an intensive eight-week Research Phase, delving deeply into the lived
experience of people to discover insights that lead to potential product
ideas. Followed by an 80-day Build Sprint, where the best ideas a that come
out of the Research Phase are tested, validated, and built.

Our previous Fellows, joining us from places like Facebook, Linkedin, Google,
Twitter and more, have created new social ventures that fight poverty. Things
such as an app that makes using food stamps simple easy and delightful, to a
platform that helps renters get things fixed in their apartments. Some of
these apps have raised millions in private venture funding, helped hundred of
thousands of people, and made a real impact on the world.

It's full time, paid opportunity to build a new social venture from the ground
up with a top notch group of peers in a well supported environment.

This year the Fellowship will focus on enabling Senior Citizens and their
Caregivers.

Our nation is aging rapidly, but rather than enjoying their golden years, too
many seniors find themselves struggling, forced each month to choose between
food, medication, or rent. And there has been an alarming rise in the number
of seniors who are homeless or relying on food banks.

In New York City, the number of seniors is projected to increase to nearly 1.9
million by 2030, making it the fastest-growing population. Unfortunately,
seniors struggle disproportionately with access to benefits, health issues,
and affordable housing.

\- One out of every six seniors relies on emergency food \- One out of five
lives below the poverty line \- One out of four has limited mobility

Many face these challenges alone. In 2014, 32 percent of persons age 65 and
over, and nearly half of persons 85 and older in New York City lived alone. In
addition, seniors who live alone have the second highest poverty rate (among
all older households).

We think technology has a part to play.

We are looking for excellent, full stack engineers who want to put their
skills to work to make the world a better place.

Learn more here:
[http://labs.robinhood.org/fellowship/](http://labs.robinhood.org/fellowship/)

------
fcobos
XML Travelgate | Back End Engineer | Mallorca, Spain | Onsite | Apply:
www.xmltravelgate.com

------
skrifoo
urban airship, portland, python web engineer, js web engineer, data engineer:
[https://www.urbanairship.com/careers](https://www.urbanairship.com/careers)

------
danbenjs
Jane Street | Software Developer | New York, London, Hong Kong | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, INTERNS, VISA, [http://www.janestreet.com](http://www.janestreet.com)

Jane Street is a quantitative trading firm with a focus on technology, a
scientific approach, and a deep understanding of the markets. We are a global
liquidity provider and market maker, operating around the clock and around the
globe, employing over 500 people in our offices in New York, London and Hong
Kong.

It’s no secret that we’re big believers in functional programming; OCaml, a
statically typed functional language, is our primary development platform.
Jane Street’s technology group is small by design, which means we need to
maximize the productivity of each person we hire. We believe functional
programming (and specifically, OCaml) helps us do that. But it’s not about
productivity alone: programming in a rich and expressive language like OCaml
is just more fun. We’re also happy to spend time and money on making it easier
for the people here to get things done. This ranges from big projects, like
the work we do on development tools (e.g. Iron, our in-house code review and
release management system, and Merlin, a tool for providing IDE-like features
for OCaml), to little touches, like getting people whatever crazy keyboard
will help them get their work done most comfortably.

Want to see some of our code? Visit Open Source @ Jane Street
([https://janestreet.github.io/](https://janestreet.github.io/)), where you'll
find several OCaml libraries that we've released into the wild. These form the
basis for all of our software, and we hope they make life better for some non-
Jane-Street OCaml developers as well.

If you're not yet convinced, feel free to poke around our benefits page
([https://www.janestreet.com/culture/benefits/](https://www.janestreet.com/culture/benefits/)).
If you ARE convinced and want some insight into our interview process, check
out [https://blogs.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-
street/](https://blogs.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-street/). Or just
drop us a resume at [https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-
street/apply/](https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-street/apply/).

We’re looking for people with:

    
    
      - Top-notch programming skills (no OCaml or FP experience necessary!)
      - Strong interpersonal skills. Most work at Jane Street is highly collaborative,
        and we are looking for people who can work effectively in small, close-knit
        teams.
      - Deep experience with — and love for — technology. There’s no specific
        checklist; we use software to approach a variety of problems, so we’re
        interested in everything from low latency networking to systems
        administration to programming language design.

~~~
UncreativeCodar
Note that software internships for Summer 2017 are closed.

~~~
danbenjs
Thanks! I wasn't previously aware of this (I'm a dev, not HR), but it does
appear to be true.

------
leadpages
Leadpages (www.Leadpages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | ONSITE | Now
Hiring Senior Software Engineers (Python, Ruby and JavaScript) and Technical
Support Specialists

If you're not familiar with Leadpages, we're a Minneapolis-based SaaS startup
and we focus on conversion optimization products for our customers. We're
we're 100% committed to diversifying our team to include all members of the
RoR, Java, and PHP communities (in addition to Python) and have found that
through this diversity, we're able to grow in infinite ways and build amazing
things. We have an excellent culture (I'm sure you hear that a lot, but this
is actually true) and a great appreciation for work-life balance (we practice
this heavily!), AND... we work remote two days per week with the other three
days from our incredible downtown Minneapolis office (yes, if you are not
already local, you’d have to be open to relocation).

What we’re using…

The Leadpages main app was built with Python on Google App Engine on the
backend; we have a fantastic Python REST API stack based around the Falcon
framework, running in Kubernetes. Our Distributed Systems team is using Scala
and Akka, while our DevOps team is using Docker, Ansible, Grafana, Kibana,
Jenkins, ElasticSearch and Google Compute Engine. On the front end, we’re
using modern JS tools like Aurelia, React, Redux, and Babel. Our Drip product
is a marketing automation platform with one of the smoothest UI’s I’ve seen
yet! It’s a monolithic Rails app that’s built on Rails 4.

Anything catch your eye? We’d love to hear from you! We currently have
opportunities available for:

\- Senior Python Engineer =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/bOzcohCzhq/Senior-
Python-...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/bOzcohCzhq/Senior-Python-
Engineer?source=HackerNews)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/h3xdedHgU3/Senior-Ruby-
On...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/h3xdedHgU3/Senior-Ruby-On-Rails-
Developer-Drip-Product-Team?source=HackerNews)

\- Senior JavaScript Engineer =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/7JjdN2/Senior-
JavaScript-...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/7JjdN2/Senior-JavaScript-
Engineer?source=HackerNews)

\- Senior Software Engineer =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/3acrO3/Senior-Software-
En...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/3acrO3/Senior-Software-
Engineer?source=HackerNews)

These are all full-time positions with great benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k (+match), open PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home
days, and more! We even offer generous relocation packages to help you
relocate to beautiful Minneapolis, MN.

 __Interested in seeing other open positions within our Marketing, Product, HR
/Recruiting, Customer Success or Operations teams? Check out our website at
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Want to email us directly? You can reach us at Tiffany@Ave81.com or
Madelon.Deming@Ave81.com

Let’s build something awesome!

------
jackhack
Duke University School of Medicine | Jr. and Sr. level Software Developer |
Durham, North Carolina, USA

Office of Research Informatics Developer I Requisition Number 401227399 Office
of Research Informatics Developer II Requisition Number 401227397

[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partner...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partnerid=25017&siteid=5172##keyWordSearch=Office%20of%20Research%20Informatics%20Developer)

The Office of Research Informatics represents a custom software development
group within the Duke University School of Medicine. We are currently building
applications to support Big Data, machine learning, and Precision Medicine
efforts. Our aim is to use technology in the service of patient care and the
research necessary to improve that care.

What we want:

You’ll guide us in choosing tools, technologies, languages and approach that
fit the job at hand, balancing “shiny new tech” vs. “dependable known
toolsets” and making the argument for one approach over another to design a
solution. Our systems must be rugged, robust, structurally sound and scalable.
We’ll lay out a set of technologies and design a solution that delivers fast
results while keeping an eye toward our long-term goals. A love for
efficiency, simplicity, elegance will help us make wise technology choices.

We’ll be watching metrics to look where we can improve performance, finding
bottlenecks, and working through them to deliver scalability to support a
workgroup, a department, or an institution.

A background in bioinformatics or statistics is helpful, as is a love for
clean code, elegant solutions, and a drive to do more than just create widgets
– we deliver solutions that improve lives.

The details of our work will necessarily vary: manipulate data in R, work with
SAS, design a database schema, build a quick script in Python, review some
Ruby code, build a microservice, consume resources from around the University
(or around the world), build a website, create a backend microservice, etc.
These are suggestions and we understand there are a million ways to solve a
problem -- you tell us the right tools for the job.

What we offer

Stability of a large organization but with the flexibility of a small team.
Freedom from formal process. Fast cycles and authority to make decisions. A
beautiful office at American Tobacco Campus (downtown Durham, NC, next to
Durham Bulls ballpark, restaurants, etc.). Freedom to “tinker” and explore
ideas. A chance to serve as the exemplar for research software solutions
development.” Great benefits, solid pay and an opportunity to make a
difference doing work that matters.

~~~
jacquelineo
Is remote work possible?

Thanks!

------
davemel37
Tenfold Traffic | Search Engine Marketer| Denver |
[http://www.tenfoldtraffic.com](http://www.tenfoldtraffic.com) \-
[http://www.davidmelamed.com](http://www.davidmelamed.com)

Tenfold Traffic is a rapidly growing Digital Marketing Consultancy looking to
scale into a full blown agency.

The business is currently a One person consultancy, leaning on 3 contractors
to help service the accounts. We focus on Search, Native & Paid Social and
offer some SEO and ABM. I am looking to make my first full-time hire and bring
most of the outsourced work in-house.

The role requires a strong handle on SEM and Google Shopping best practices,
with clarity about how to think about account structures and a unquenchable
thirst for knowledge, experimentation and pushing the limits.

Initially, the role will require account management, client communication,
report creation and account build outs, restructures and optimization.

I need someone very well rounded for this initial hire, but hope to build a
team around and under them, so the role will become more defined and focused
over time.

I need someone who excels at asking the right questions of clients to help
develop a truly unique strategy for them.

Our main differentiator is deep targeting strategy. We consistently hear from
our clients that they never heard ideas like ours from the other agencies they
speak to. This is core to our offering. A deeper, more meaningful
understanding of the clients, their goals, and their internal decision making
processes and mapping that to the channels we are using to deliver a strategy
that truly moves the specific needle that needs moving.

Must haves:

    
    
      • A clear understanding of all the available levers within Adwords and AdCenter.
    
      • Clear understanding of Google Shopping strategy, ideally with experience segmenting campaigns by search query intent.
    
      • Semi-Technical - Know enough to troubleshoot tracking problems, manipulate an XML data feed, tweak css, tweak adwords scripts (javascript, etc... The more technical the better, but a bare minimum of being able to google an issue and troubleshoot it on your own if necessary. 
    
      • Experience with Excel - Specifically, Index Match, Pivot Tables, Vlookups, etc... A HUGE plus is someone with VBA experience,and using tools like Supermetrics in Excel. 
    
      • Some knowledge of statistics is important. 
    
      • Experience using Google Analytics, setting up custom reports, and building many different audience segments for retargeting. 
    
      • Experience using Unbounce is important.
    
      • The ability to tell a compelling story from data. 
    
      • Strong communication skills.
    

Email david@davidmelamed and let’s chat!

------
Khay1024
Flexport's mission is to fix the user experience in global trade and bring the
world free trade through technology. All of us at Flexport share a vision for
a world where any two businesses can trade with each other without regard for
geographic distance, logistical complexity, or regulatory challenges.

We are a licensed customs brokerage and freight forwarder built around an
online dashboard. Our services include air freight, ocean freight, trucking,
fulfillment, and cargo insurance. By automating these services and delivering
them through an online dashboard, we’ve dramatically reduced costs and
improved reliability.

Our services put clients back in control of their logistics and supply chain
needs. We offer faster freight quotes, lower prices, improved visibility and
notifications, and advanced analytics. Our team of logistics managers offer
world-class customer support to ensure all shipments exceed our clients
expectations.

Backed by Google Ventures, Bloomberg Beta, First Round Capital, Y Combinator
and many more, Flexport is redefining how companies manage their global supply
chain.

Flexport is hiring Full Stack + Front End Engineers in SF Want to build
software that connects people? Flexport is a platform for global trade in an
industry that comprises 12% of the global GDP. We are building products that
are enabling anyone to participate in trade regardless of geographic,
regulatory or logistical boundaries. By dramatically simplifying the process
of importing goods from overseas, we aim to empower a new generation of
entrepreneurs benefitting from the wonders of international trade.

To do this, we need a mix of brilliant technologists and logistics experts
interested in solving challenges that result in reshaping a trillion dollar
industry. We are growing our book of business by 20% every month & expanding
teams in out SF HQ & internationally.

Started in 2013, we've raised $94M from investors that include Peter Thiel’s
Founders Fund, Google Ventures, First Round Capital, Bloomberg Beta, Y
Combinator, & more.

Check us out if you:

-Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building software -Care about the real world functionality of your programming -Desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals; and -Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack:

Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On the
frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux
architecture, and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a
Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email moira@flexport.com or check us out at flexport.com

------
DarkVision
DarkVision Technologies | C++ Developers | North Vancouver, BC, Canada |
ONSITE, [https://darkvisiontech.com/](https://darkvisiontech.com/)

* Email me at [suter-at-darkvisiontech.com](mailto://suter-at-darkvisiontech.com). Don't worry about a cover letter -- send me a resume and let's start the conversation from there.

DarkVision Technologies Inc. has developed a new ultrasound-based imaging
technology used to inspect the inside of oil and gas wells to improve well
integrity and minimize environmental impacts. The company’s field-ready
hardware has been designed from the ground up including the ultrasound
transducers (designed and built on-site), the mechanical housing (a 15,000-psi
pressure vessel) and the electronics (a custom FPGA and arm SoC Architecture
running an embedded Linux). Our image processing pipeline processes up to 20
Gbits of data every second to create datasets that can be used to find small
cracks in wells that can be many kilometers long. Our team consists of experts
from machine vision, medical imaging, aerospace, and computer graphics
sectors. With several of North America’s largest oil and gas companies already
secured as early customers, DarkVision’s flagship product is now making its
debut in the field. We’re not a typical oil and gas service company. We’re not
your typical 'app 2.0' or LOB company. And we're not a 20-year science
experiment that never delivers a product of value. What we are is a technology
company that has chosen to solve a critical and real problem for one of the
largest industries in the world. We combine the right balance of big-picture
thinking with pragmatic plans to develop technology that leaves the lab, and
works in the real world to solve our customers’ problems.

We are seeking to recruit a talented C++ engineer to develop our embedded,
desktop and cloud applications. The right candidate loves modern C++ and loves
to write high-performance data processing, rendering and image processing
code. The candidate will work with our software and hardware engineers and
have the opportunity to do complete “full stack” development -- from embedded
systems to data processing to 3D rendering to databases and web services.

Responsibilities (include, but are not limited to): * Implement the 3D
visualization engine in C++ on windows. * Implement computer vision/image
processing algorithms on an ARM SoC embedded Linux platform. * Implement data
processing pipeline code for post processing ultrasound data for defect
detection. * Implement efficient data streaming algorithms for a responsive
end user experience while browsing data sets that contain hundreds of
gigabytes of information. * Implement stateless web services in C++ including
database communication. * Implement cloud services on Amazon Web Services
including deployment and configuration.

Qualifications: * Bachelor of Computer Engineering, Computer Science, or
related field * 2-5 years C++ experience (variable depending on the candidate)
* C++11/14 and Boost experience * [Bonus:] DirectX/OpenGL/Vulkan/OpenCL/CUDA
experience * [Bonus:] Image Processing, Computer Vision and Machine Vision
experience * [Bonus:] Web Services and Database development experience *
[Bonus:] Amazon Web Services experience

Compensation: * Competitive salary * Full benefits * Up to 8-weeks vacation
(yes 40 days!)

------
november84
Alar Software | Chicago, IL | Full-time, ONSITE | Position: Scala Back-End
Engineer

Please email resumes to hiring@alar.net

We are looking for experienced Scala back-end-focused engineers to help design
and build out our SaaS product for trucking companies. We’re taking logistics
data from various real-time sources to enable our customers to increase
efficiency and provide lead generation by connecting them with other trucking
companies. We’re onto something big but to get there we’re working through
complex problems in a complex and often old-fashioned problem domain. We’re
taking an unconventional approach (event sourcing with a twist and a touch of
farmville) and dealing with big data to boot.

 _BACK-END POSITION_

This isn’t a run-of-the-mill MVC app and requires solving performance and
scalability problems in distributed systems using data combined from many
sources, several of which are real-time sources including GPS data.

Because of this complexity, we're limiting our search to two kinds of people:
experienced engineers who can bring structure to the chaos as we grow or those
who can make up for lack of experience with passion and creativity. Please
don't apply unless you can demonstrate one, if not both, of these.

 _Back-end stack:_ Our product is built on Scala, Postgresql, Event Sourcing
using Apache Beam atop Google Data Flow, Akka, and the Scala Play framework.
Our front-end is predominantly AngularJS.

 _A LITTLE ABOUT US_

Alar Software is not a typical startup. We're the skunkworks off-shoot of an
existing logistics company, Experior Transport. We founded this startup to
address logistics challenges we've faced since we started Experior nearly 20
years ago. It turns out most of our trucking competitors face the same
problems, and the industry at-large isn't making much progress to solve them.
The solutions we're developing are targeting real problems with real
monetization potential. The founders have a good understanding of both the
logistics industry, trucking, and programming - so working with us isn't going
to be an exercise in dealing with a pointy-haired boss with an MBA. We believe
in, preach, and practice solid development behaviors that minimize technical
debt and increase the probability of a high-quality product. We also believe
in independence and accountability - not looking to add 'babysitter' to
anyone’s job description here.

We've been trying to tackle these problems in some fashion for many years, but
development only really picked up in the last year. Right now, we've got a
remote team of 10, but we're looking to build a local team here in Chicago -
the complex nature of the problems and the domain means we're really going to
benefit from having a solid core group with plenty of face-time.

 _WHAT YOU’LL DO_

    
    
      Help design and build the core architecture that drives our platform
      Tackle problems unique to integrating big data
      Build multiple new and enhance existing nascent decoupled services that make up our platform
      Occasionally put your full-stack hat on and add or update pieces of our AngularJS front-end
    

_WHAT YOU’LL NEED_

    
    
      Several years of Scala experience
      Experience building applications with
      Talent for creative and functional solutions to difficult problems
      Strong computer science fundamentals
      Excellent grasp and evidence of practicing outstanding software engineering practices: designing software, automated testing, continuous integration, automated deployments, code reviews, and more
      A stomach for working in rapidly evolving and often uncertain and complex problem domain
      Ability to ship quality code quickly and strong judgement on making good decisions to iterate on code
    

_BIG PLUSSES IF YOU BRING THESE TOO_

    
    
      Akka and Scala Play experience
      Data processing with Apache Beam/Spark/Dataflow
      Event Sourcing / CQRS experience
      Experience with real-time web applications (i.e. Socket.IO, Firebase, Meteor, and/or others)
      Experience, interest, and appreciation in several other languages and frameworks (i.e. Java, C#, Ruby, Clojure, Elixir, C/C++, Assembler, and so forth)
      Big Data Experience
    

_COMPENSATION, BENEFITS, PERKS_

    
    
      Competitive base salary
      Stock options
      Medical, dental, and other benefits
      Stocked kitchen
      Paid parking

------
cdolan23
Amyris, Inc. | Software Engineer | Emeryville, CA | Full-time, ONSITE,
[http://amyris.com](http://amyris.com)

We are searching for talented, curious, and self-motivated developers to join
our software engineering team in building the most advanced production-scale
synthetic biology platform on the planet. R&D at Amyris is a highly
multidisciplinary effort, where we need brilliant contributions from every
area of the life sciences and engineering disciplines in order to take
projects from concept to market.

From hacking directly on DNA in the lab to full scale factory production,
every aspect of our work is facilitated and accelerated by software and
hardware automation. Our tools integrate the activities of scientists,
engineers, and industrial robots to enable the rapid optimization of genetic
designs and laboratory processes.

Among the tools we have developed are a CAD/CAM system for genetic
engineering: a compiler toolchain whose target architecture is life itself.
This stack physically integrates high level genetic modules into microbial
hosts. We also derive novel strains through random mutagenesis and directed
evolution. Using our custom control platform, we then subject these
experimental organisms to high throughput performance screening in our state-
of-the-art robot labs.

Do you want to work with brilliant scientists and engineers to help create a
better future for ourselves, our children, and everyone on the planet? Have
you ever wished you could have gotten in on the ground floor at the dawn of
the integrated circuit revolution? This is your chance to do foundational work
in biotechnology. We are past proof of principle; we have begun the rapid
expansion of a technology that will characterize this century. We think we're
doing something far more interesting and exciting than almost anyone else out
there, and we offer competitive compensation, excellent benefits, unlimited
high quality conversation, free lunches, and beer!

We're looking for full stack developers to help build (mostly) web based tools
for facilitating all aspects of the scientific and engineering process. Our
stack is primarily Javascript (React, JQuery), Python (Pyramid), and Postgres,
with a fair amount of F# and a bit of legacy PHP. Right now we're looking for
developers with at least 5+ years of industry (software, not necessarily
biotech) experience.

[https://amyris.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=27...](https://amyris.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=27..).
[https://amyris.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=27...](https://amyris.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=27..).

We also have openings (or will soon) in scientific computing, automation, and
are looking for a DBA. Full list here:
[https://amyris.com/careers/](https://amyris.com/careers/)

I'm the hiring manager for these positions. Feel free to contact me with any
questions (email in profile).

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

It's nearly time to cease our incessant complaining about the winter cold and
begin our incessant complaining about allergy season. Yes, change is in the
air. If the return of the warm weather doesn't lift you up like you had hoped,
maybe it's time for a bigger change. Consider making a move to a new career
path, or transitioning to a growing organization doing important and exciting
work... NCC Group!

If you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or someone who
wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with a
disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear from
you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as those
with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

Our Incident Response team is rapidly expanding to keep up with demand and we
are looking for new hires in San Francisco and New York! We'd love to hear
from you if you have experience in that sector
([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-
cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-consulting-
careers/incident-response-security-consultant-first-responder/)).

Our Bug Bounty practice, which allows you to work remotely nearly 100% of the
time, is also growing and looking for great people
([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-
cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-consulting-
careers/security-consultant-bug-bounty-services/))!

We're also looking for Project Managers in Seattle and New York, and Sales
Development Representatives in NYC and SF, should you be interested or know of
anyone who might fit the bill. Reach out to us directly at na-
cv@nccgroup.trust should you be interested.

We'd love to hear from you! - NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/)

Position: Full-Stack Engineer, Application Engineer, DevOps, Data Scientist,
Sales (inside or field)

Application & Data Stack: Golang, Javascript, Docker, Streaming
Infrastructure, R, TensorFlow, MySQL, AWS

Team: we're a diverse 9 person company (across Data, Engineering, Chemistry,
and Biz)

Analytical Flavor Systems uses machine learning and artificial intelligence to
build tools for the food & beverage industry. Our Quality, Process, and Market
Intelligence services create real-time predictive decisions metrics at each
stage of a products life-cycle. We leverage our predictive models across
products & industries for flavor profile optimization, production process
optimization, demographic targeting & cognitive marketing - helping companies
create and sell the best product to their highest value consumers.

Our Services

_Quality Intelligence_: Real-time predictive quality control, assurance, and
improvement from human sensory data.

_Process Intelligence_: Real-time predictive process control and optimization
from human sensory data + manufacturing & LIMS data.

_Market Intelligence_: Linking flavor-profile, demographics, and sales data to
find the highest value consumer demographics for a product's flavor-profile.

The Position(s)

_Engineering_: Web-application or Streaming Infrastructure focused full-stack
engineer capable of integrating the data pipeline and outputs of machine
learning models into an easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to our predictive Quality, Process,
and Market Intelligence services. We didn’t build a data science team to
optimize our product's marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we
built a data science team to build our product. We need data scientists who
can understand our clients and can take a nebulous business goal, create a set
of quantitative decision metrics, and build predictive models to optimize
those metrics.

The extensive role of data scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems allows us
to invest in their education across sensory perception (standard sensory
science so they know what we’re improving and replacing), tasting experiences
(so they appreciate the products we work on and understand how the data is
collected), production knowledge (test batches in our R&D brewery and roastery
so they understand the data they work with and how our predictions impact a
client’s process), and data science tear-downs (a meeting where the team
collaboratively attempts to find and fix problems, try new techniques, and
debate the philosophical implications of a model's construction).

_Sales_: We prefer the thoughtful relationship builder to the cowboy
negotiator. Most of our contracts are multi-year high-price affairs, so
relationships are really important. Plus, you get to spend your time at
breweries, distilleries and roasteries (I've personally never been to a sales
meeting where beer or coffee wasn't served freshly brewed).

Next Steps

Please submit something awesome to JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk | Front-end, Backend, Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both engineers who have been around the block many times, as well
as those who started their careers just a couple years ago. We’re looking for
engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a difference and who are
the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-mindedness, over
convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
whitperson
Sailthru | Lead Data Platforms Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Scrum Master | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior UX Designer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru helps the world’s most innovative retailers and digital publishers
build deeper and longer lasting relationships with their customers. Sailthru-
powered email, web, and mobile experiences drive higher revenue, improve
customer lifetime value and eliminate churn.

As an engineer at Sailthru you'll be able to tackle complex challenges of
scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have strategic
impact on architectural features in the product roadmap.

Sailthru Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

We are also hiring for non-Engineering roles as well: Sailthru | Content
Marketing Associate | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Customer Marketing Manager | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Customer Success Manager | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Digital Marketing Strategist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Mobile Customer Success Strategist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Enterprise Sales Director | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Enterprise Sales Director - | Los Angeles |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Enterprise Sales Director - | San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Sales Development Representative (SDR) | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland ([https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)) | |
Westlake OH USA, Phoenix AZ USA, Santiago Chile | ONSITE

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. If all you’ve
heard about us is that we have two slides and free pop, then you’re missing
what really makes Hyland different. That stuff is cool, but what really
matters in a job isn’t whether you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters
is that we give our employees fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one
of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Developer III - Workday Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2669/developer-iii--wo...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2669/developer-iii--workday-developer/job)

* Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job)

* Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2566/developer-i/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2566/developer-i/job)

* Cloud Platform Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2216/cloud-platform-de...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2216/cloud-platform-developer-i/job)

* Network and Security Engineer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2556/network-and-secur...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2556/network-and-security-engineer/job)

* Developer I - Front-End Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2649/developer-i---fro...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2649/developer-i---front-end-developer/job)

* Application Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2546/application-devel...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2546/application-developer-i/job)

* Software Engineer (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/software-engineer/job)

* Dev Ops Engineer (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2590/dev-ops-engineer/...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2590/dev-ops-engineer/job)

* Software Engineer (Santiago, Chile) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer/job)

All job listings:
[https://careers.hyland.com/en/Apply/?search=all](https://careers.hyland.com/en/Apply/?search=all)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
cloudcommuting
DialMyCalls ([https://www.dialmycalls.com](https://www.dialmycalls.com)) is a
web-based mass notification system that lets anyone easily send a call, text,
and/or email to a group of people within seconds. Founded in 2008, we have
grown to over 100,000 users from all over the United States and Canada. We
have offices in both Jupiter, Florida and Houston, Texas as well as a handful
of team members who work remotely. Our customers consist of everything from
small little league teams to huge Fortune 100 companies. Beyond businesses and
organizations, we have thousands of schools and churches who use DialMyCalls
to get their messages sent out quickly and reliably.

We are at the stage of the company where we're looking for an experienced
leader to take the role of VP of Operations. We are hiring someone who is
passionate about our technology with an in-depth understanding of web-based
companies who target B2B customers. The ideal candidate is someone who has
proven experience working and growing other heavily tech-based companies in
the past. You should also be very comfortable working with a distributed team
where many team members are in different offices.

As VP of Operations you'll be working closely with the founders of DialMyCalls
in order to help the company grow and achieve its strategic goals. Day-to-day
responsibilities will include working with our team members to execute new
initiatives and ensure quality while existing procedures are being kept up.
You'll also be working heavily with our sales and lead generation teams to
continue to build out our funnels and ensure as many customers as possible are
being closed.

An energetic, goal-oriented team player will thrive at our company. Our
existing team members are all strong and dedicated, with the right person to
help lead the day-to-day operations we'll be able to push ahead further and
faster than ever before.

Responsibilities Include:

\- Working with and expanding the sales team to ensure more customers are
being brought through the sales process.

\- Coordinate with lead generation team to target new sources of business.
Help follow through with new initiatives in the lead generation process.

\- Work with the customer support team to help ensure customers are being
assisted to the maximum extent of our ability.

\- Work to improve our net promoter score and maintain high levels of customer
satisfaction.

\- Coordinate with all teams to help execute new product releases in a project
management role.

\- Lead the operations team and hold weekly accountability meetings.

\- Help set goals and help different departments hit those goals and celebrate
their victories.

\- Help hit and exceed the overall company's growth targets including sales
and user acquisition.

\- Contribute to high-level strategic decisions with the rest of sales,
development, and executive teams.

Ideally we're looking for someone to work out of our Houston, Texas or
Jupiter, Florida office. However for candidates with a strong and proven track
record with a distributed team, working remote is also a possibility.

Competitive starting salary plus bonuses and goals.

Our team is laid back but hard workers, someone with a good work ethic but
also a good personality will be a great fit. We're looking for someone who we
can really grow the company with and be a great fit with our current founders
and team members.

If this sounds like a good fit for you, we'd love to talk! You can apply on
our site at:
[https://www.dialmycalls.com/careers.html](https://www.dialmycalls.com/careers.html)

------
k70841
1) Element Science | R&D Electrical Test Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite,
Full time: [http://www.elementscience.com/assets/electrical-test-
enginee...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/electrical-test-engineer----
position-summary.pdf)

2)Element Science | R&D Electrical Engineering Technician | San Francisco |
Onsite, Full time: [http://www.elementscience.com/assets/electrical-
technician--...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/electrical-technician
----position-summary.pdf)

3) Element Science | Sr. Analog Design Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite, Full
time: [http://www.elementscience.com/assets/sr--analog-
electrical-e...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/sr--analog-electrical-
engineer----position-summary-v4.pdf)

4) Element Science | DSP Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite, Full time:
[http://www.elementscience.com/assets/dsp-engineer----
positio...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/dsp-engineer----position-
profile.pdf)

5) Element Science | Firmware Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite, Full time:
[http://www.elementscience.com/assets/firmware-engineer-----
p...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/firmware-engineer-----position-
summary-\(dj\).pdf)

6) Element Science | Software Engineering for Test Automation | San Francisco
| Onsite, Full time: [http://www.elementscience.com/assets/software-engineer-
for-t...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/software-engineer-for-test-
automation----position-summary-2017-02-15.pdf)

7) Element Science | Firmware Test Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite, Full
time: [http://www.elementscience.com/assets/firmware-test-
engineer-...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/firmware-test-engineer----
position-summary-2017-02-15.pdf)

8) Element Science | Mid/Sr. iOS Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite, Full time:
[http://www.elementscience.com/assets/senior-ios-engineer--
po...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/senior-ios-engineer--position-
summary.docx.pdf)

9) Element Science | Backend Engineer/Sr. Backend Engineer/Architect | San
Francisco | Onsite, Full time: [http://www.elementscience.com/assets/senior-
backend-engineer...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/senior-backend-
engineer--position-summary.docx.pdf)

10) Element Science | Director of Manufacturing | San Francisco | Onsite, Full
time: [http://www.elementscience.com/assets/director-of-
manufacturi...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/director-of-manufacturing
----position-summary.pdf)

11) Element Science | Director of Service Operations | San Francisco | Onsite,
Full time: [http://www.elementscience.com/assets/director-of-service-
ope...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/director-of-service-
operations-.pdf)

12) Element Science | Senior Assembler | San Francisco | Onsite, Full time:
[http://www.elementscience.com/assets/sr.-assembler----
positi...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/sr.-assembler----position-
summary.pdf)

13) Element Science | Assembler Lead | San Francisco | Onsite, Full time:
[http://www.elementscience.com/assets/assembler-lead----
posit...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/assembler-lead----position-
summary.pdf)

14) Element Science | Application Verification Engineer | San Francisco |
Onsite, Full time: [http://www.elementscience.com/assets/application-
verificatio...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/application-verification-
engineer----position-summary.pdf)

15) Element Science | Tools and Verification Engineer | San Francisco |
Onsite, Full time: [http://www.elementscience.com/assets/tools_verification-
engi...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/tools_verification-engineer----
position-summary.pdf)

Hi All,

We're a medical wearables startup building a lifesaving device for patients
with high risk of cardiac arrest.

We're on series B and backed by Google Ventures and Third Rock Ventures. We're
currently about 40 people and growing quickly this year.

Our office is in San Francisco about 20 minute walk from Caltrain at 200
Kansas Street. All roles are onsite but many people work remotely a day or two
a week.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineer | SF & Pleasanton, CA | Onsite,
10xgenomics.com

We're a biotech company developing novel software, chemical, and microfluidic
systems to allow better understanding of biology and our genomes. We're
looking to grow our software team of currently six engineers (including
myself) to support the rapid adoption of our technology. We've seen a growing
number of high profile publications that use our technology
([https://www.10xgenomics.com/publications/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/publications/)).

Recently, we released Loupe Cell Browser, a multi-platform native app that
@jeffmellen and I have been working on which allows scientists to visualize
and make discoveries in single cell gene expression data
([https://support.10xgenomics.com/single-
cell/software/visuali...](https://support.10xgenomics.com/single-
cell/software/visualization/latest/what-is-loupe-cell-browser)). It was
recently demoed at AGBT with our 1.3 million single cell neuron data set!
Turns out visualizing 1 million points and allowing for interactions is a non-
trivial task.

You can also read about (and run if you'd like) our massively parallel
pipelines at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using the NumPy stack, and
drive our front-end applications with React/Redux (previously Angular 1), but
we're always open to any technology that allows us to develop faster. No
previous biological experience is required; we have plenty of computational
biologists here to handle that, but there is a lot to learn about if you're
curious. You'll work with a group of humble engineers that are alums of YC,
MIT, Harvard, Caltech, Google, Facebook, and more.

We're currently hiring for several software roles, but specifically for
generalists, UI engineers, QA engineers, and infrastructure engineers. Our
computational biology group is also always looking for bioinformaticians who
are experienced with NGS, and our company is always looking for scientists and
engineers (hardware included). Here are some of the job postings we have up,
but feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for another role.

\- Software Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274521/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274521/)

\- UI Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274522/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274522/)

\- Linux / Infrastructure Engineer -
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/537730/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/537730/)

\- Software Quality Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/476114/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/476114/)

\- Software Quality Engineer (Computational Biology) -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/472908/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/472908/)

\- Technical Writer -
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/558265/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/558265/)

Just a note that we do have an office in San Francisco even though the
listings only specify Pleasanton. Our full page of job listings can be found
at [http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Reach out if you're interested in working on high impact, genomic-ly big data
problems using modern software development best practices or even if you just
want to chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

~~~
mmt
Applied a month ago with zero feedback beyond the automated e-mail.

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers,
Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software.

We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Palo Alto
(pivotal.io/locations) and more coming.

We're broken into three main divisions: Pivotal Labs (yes, _that_ Pivotal
Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. We pair program and TDD every
line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at keeping
products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available: We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial cloud (Pivotal Web
Services).

Cloud R&D is also responsible for Pivotal Tracker and Spring.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode, is an in-memory distributed grid with years of high
performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs and apply, see:
[http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn-mar17@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here.

These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate. I can give the non-
referral link upon request.

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Really, Really Good Developers | Munich, Germany | Onsite |
Relocation Assistance + Visa Sponsorship available

Stylight is the leading Style and Shopping Guide, providing more than 10
million users per month worldwide with inspiring shopping experience. Stylight
combines digital fashion, beauty, home & living and lifestyle content with
curated online shopping. With the seamless affiliation to over 800 partner
shops, Stylight’s inspiring content becomes instantly shoppable. The Style and
Shopping platform therefore encourages it's users to refine their style
everyday. The headquarters of the ProSiebenSat.1 Media SE subsidiary is in
Munich along with international offices in both Philadelphia (U.S) and London
(UK) and is present in 17 countries worldwide. For more information visit:
[http://www.stylight.com](http://www.stylight.com) or our
[http://tech.stylight.com/](http://tech.stylight.com/)

We are looking for engineers who want to make an impact. We’re a fashion
company but you won’t have to wear the latest Karl Lagerfeld. A hoodie or your
favorite Docker shirt will do just fine. You don’t even need to like fashion
at all, but a certain admiration for Ken Thompson, Rob Pike or Martin Fowler
is always appreciated. You don’t speak German? No big deal, we use English as
our main language.

We're excited to receive your applications!!

Android Developer: [http://jobs.stylight.com/android-
developer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/android-developer/)

Interaction Designer Apps: [http://jobs.stylight.com/interaction-designer-
apps/](http://jobs.stylight.com/interaction-designer-apps/)

Backend Developer: [http://jobs.stylight.com/backend-
developer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/backend-developer/)

Data Scientist: [http://jobs.stylight.com/data-
scientist/](http://jobs.stylight.com/data-scientist/)

Senior Data Scientist: [http://jobs.stylight.com/senior-data-
scientist/](http://jobs.stylight.com/senior-data-scientist/)

AWS Engineer: [http://jobs.stylight.com/aws-
engineer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/aws-engineer/)

VP Engineering: [http://jobs.stylight.com/vp-
engineering/](http://jobs.stylight.com/vp-engineering/)

Frontend Developer: [http://jobs.stylight.com/frontend-
developer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/frontend-developer/)

Really, Really Good Software Developer: [http://jobs.stylight.com/really-
really-good-software-develop...](http://jobs.stylight.com/really-really-good-
software-developer/)

------
debuggest
InComm Digital Solutions | UI/UX Designer, Systems Engineer, Database
Engineer, Software Engineer, SQL Server DBA | Portland, Oregon | ONSITE

InComm Digital Solutions (IDS) redefines the connection between merchants and
their customers through our stored value and mobile gifting solutions. As the
pioneer of digital gift card delivery, IDS helps our customers leverage their
gift card programs in new ways to drive sales. The IDS platform supports gift
cards sales through e-commerce, social media, promotional, and B2B toolsets.
Gift cards can be delivered physically by mail or digitally to a recipient's
email or mobile device.

Benefits: * Opportunity to solve interesting and challenging problems within a
growing industry * Community of strong software developers within a
collaborative and supportive Agile environment * Healthy work environment,
including in-suite bike storage, showers and standing desks * Downtown
location with lots of windows and good views * Easy access to public
transportation and company provided transit pass (TriMet or C-TRAN) or parking
pass * Fully catered breakfast on Tuesdays and lunch on Thursdays, with
company snacks and beverages all the time * Competitive compensation,
including health, dental, vision, 401K with company matching and PTO

Tech stack: C#/.NET (currently Windows only but hoping to work with .NET core
soon), Microsoft SQL Server, RabbitMQ, Redis, RavenDB, AngularJS but moving
towards React + Redux, HTML/CSS/JS, Docker, Puppet

Openings:

* Senior Database Engineer: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6102/senior-database-e...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6102/senior-database-engineer/job) * Software Engineer: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6091/software-engineer...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6091/software-engineer/job) * Senior UI/UX Designer: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6021/senior-ui-ux-desi...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6021/senior-ui-ux-designer/job) * Senior Systems Engineer: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-systems-en...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-systems-engineer/job) * Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack/.NET): [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-e...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-engineer%2c-full-stack-.net/job) * SQL Server DBA: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5729/sql-server-dba/jo...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5729/sql-server-dba/job)

Interview process: Usually a phone screen to run through some basic technical
questions, then (depending on the role) a small take-home assignment that we
discuss at an on-site interview, as well as some discussion of past projects
and simple whiteboarding (no binary search trees). Onsite there's usually two
sessions with a pair of engineers in each, as well as a more non-technical
session or two with managers.

Email me at the incomm.com domain with rfaaberg as the username if you're
interested.

See all current job postings: [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyw...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyword=&searchLocation=12781-12821-Portland&searchCategory=)

------
dberg
iHeartRadio | NYC | OnSite | Full-Time

Scala, React, Node, Data Eng, Python, Mobile, Android, iOS, Data Science,
Program Management

iHeartRadio is the No. 1 all-in-one digital audio service with over 800
million downloads; it reached its first 20 million registered users faster
than any digital service in Internet history and reached 80 million users
faster than any other radio or digital music service and even faster than
Facebook.

We are seeking passionate, motivated and skilled engineers looking to make a
major impact on the music world. We have a great work/life balance, free lunch
on Fridays, Bagels on Thursdays, collaborative open floor space, in-office
performances from up and coming artists and a bike room. We also believe
heavily in open source and being engaged in the wider tech community.

You can also read about us at [http://tech.iheart.com](http://tech.iheart.com)

Please apply at [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com) or email us
at recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com

Software Engineer, Web - Along with Facebook and Netflix, iHeartRadio is one
of the largest React applications around. We are small, focused team committed
to produce our best work. We are undertaking a major re-architecture of the
iHeartRadio website/Web application, and just open-sourced a number of modules
[1] as part of this effort. We intend to contribute increasingly more to the
React open-source community.

Mobile Engineers - Android and iOS - Come work on our flagship mobile
applications using best of breed frameworks solving real problems at scale.
You will also be actively engaged with our Home and Consumer Electronics
products such as Chromecast, Roku, XBOX, etc.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Software Engineer , Scala - Come work with a world class engineering team who
is very active in the Scala community. We have an Akka Cluster based
microservice framework and we are doing some really exciting things at scale
using AWS, Docker and a variety of other tooling.

Sofware Engineer in Test - Looking for software engineers who love working on
automation frameworks and tooling. Appium, Selenium, etc are all welcome.

Engineering Program Manager - Our EPMs are technically savvy leaders who help
steer our product initiatives and continue to drive high performance teams to
successful software delivery. Organized, technically oriented, able to be a
servant leader to your teams and interested in working closely with product
and engineering organizations to drive results.

Python Engineer - Work with our content and ingestion engineering teams to
figure out how to manage millions of music tracks at scale. Working with our
open source Henson framework you will help build the backbone of our core
ingestion infrastructure that manages all of our music, talk and podcast
infrastructure, encoding infrastructure as well as search and advanced catalog
heuristics.

Data Science - Come work with our world class Data Science team on building
the future of music personalization. We are doing a ton of work with
collaborative filtering, matrix factorization, building neural networks with
acoustical analysis and a ton of other new and exciting research.

------
candacefuller
Binary Group | Quantitative Analyst | Malaysia | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)

Binary.com is seeking a driven, analytical, and technically-gifted
Quantitative Analyst to spur our future growth. You will develop and optimise
derivatives pricing and risk management algorithms for our online options
trading platform.

To excel in this role, you must have:

-An advanced university degree in Physics, Financial Engineering or Mathematics.

-Experience in exotic options pricing, volatility forecasts, high-frequency trading, and the analysis of market inefficiencies.

-Knowledge of probability theory, stochastic calculus, numerical methods, Monte-Carlo simulation, differential equations, econometrics, and statistical modelling.

-Expertise in the application of object-oriented programming languages (C++, Perl, and Java), coupled with the ability to produce high-quality code.

-Experience in using financial information sources such as Bloomberg and Reuters.

-This position includes a market-based salary, annual performance bonus, and health benefits. You will also receive travel and Internet allowances.

You will enjoy a casual dress code and flexi hours. You also have the freedom
to select your preferred tools and systems.

We will also assist you with your work permit, and relocation for your family.

If this is something you'd like to explore, send your CV to hr@binary.com.

------
mbooking
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA support| Relocation
to Amsterdam Booking.com is hiring smart people just like you, if you want to
live in beautiful city like Amsterdam and work at Booking.com, I recommend you
to apply for these jobs:

Software Developer - [http://grnh.se/ci7oka1](http://grnh.se/ci7oka1)

Sr. Software Developer - [http://grnh.se/gahd3r1](http://grnh.se/gahd3r1)

Android Developer - [http://grnh.se/iaf6et1](http://grnh.se/iaf6et1)

Sr. IOS Developer - [http://grnh.se/qs4fru1](http://grnh.se/qs4fru1)

UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/v4fgwh1](http://grnh.se/v4fgwh1)

Frontend Developer - [http://grnh.se/mf4e3d1](http://grnh.se/mf4e3d1)

Full Stack Software Developer (Beijing, China) -
[http://grnh.se/hrt4cv1](http://grnh.se/hrt4cv1)

More about job vacancies at [http://grnh.se/6tnb3v](http://grnh.se/6tnb3v)

------
jrhone
Melody | Engineer (python) | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE & REMOTE | PT or FT

Melody is a platform and mobile app that allows people to more easily follow
the content they are passionate about and then use that content to express
themselves. If you love music and or expressing your tastes this is the right
company for you.

We are open to onsite or remote and it can start off as contractor / freelance
relationship if you prefer.

THE ROLE - REQUIREMENTS

Experienced in all:

\- Python Expert \- Mobile API design and development (Flask preferred) \-
Automated testing (TDD, integration tests) \- Distributed systems

Experienced in at least one (more is better): \- MongoDB data modeling \-
Search databases (Elasticsearch preferred) \- Streaming data collection
pipelines (Storm, Heron, Spark Streaming) \- Activity feed architectures \-
Recommendation engine design

Please read more about the requirements and company here -
[https://angel.co/melody-app/jobs/155578-engineer-
python](https://angel.co/melody-app/jobs/155578-engineer-python)

If interested, please email us with your CV directly at
jobs@melodymusicapp.com

------
candacefuller
Binary Group | DevOps | Malaysia | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)

Binary.com is seeking a driven, hands-on, and technically-gifted DevOps for
our technology group. You should be technically strong, and proficient in the
following:

-Expertise in cloud solutions - AWS, Google Cloud Platform, OpenVZ, and KVM.

-Experience with Linux and open-source products

-Extensive experience with TCP/IP networking, VPNs, and IPsec.

-Knowledge of hardware and software firewalls, intrusion detection methods, security systems, and DDoS protection.

-Thorough knowledge of bash scripting, and experience with the Perl scripting language.

-Experience configuring Chef using the Ruby

This position includes a market-based salary, annual performance bonus, and
health benefits. You will also receive travel and Internet allowances.

You will enjoy a casual dress code and flexi hours. You also have the freedom
to select your preferred tools and systems.

We will also assist you with your work permit, and relocation for your family.

If this is something you'd like to explore, send your CV to hr@binary.com.

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time. Interns | Onsite

Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation
Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language
behind the scene).

We made a graphic novel about why we exist. (It involves Steve Jobs believe or
not): [https://notion.so/about](https://notion.so/about)

Read more market related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the
fastest voted of all time): [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-
mac-app](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app)

We are tiny at the moment (3 full time + freelancers). The business is growing
fast. We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the
best investors out there (notion.so/investors). You need to be able to build
things and think conceptually.

Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"

Have a good one.

    
    
      ........................................
      ........................................
      ..................+ONNNNNNN.............
      .....NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN,.. ONN8..........
      ....NNN..................... NNM........
      ....NNNNN......................NNM......
      ....NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.....
      ....NNNNNNN?.  . .. .............NN.....
      ....NNNNNNN......................NN.....
      ....MNNNNNM....NMNNM.....NMMNN...NN.....
      ....MMMMMMM...  MMMMM.....MM.....MM.....
      ....MMMMMMM.....MMMMMM....MM.....MM.....
      ....MMMMMMM.....MMIMMMM...MM.....MM.....
      ....MMMMMMM.....MM.+MMMM..MM.....MM.....
      ....MMMMMMM.....MM..OMMMM.MM.....MM.....
      ....MMMMMMM.....MM...8MMMMMM.....MM.....
      ....MMMMMMM.....MM....OMMMMM.....MM.....
      .... MMMMMM.....MM.....IMMMM.....MM.....
      ......MMMMM...MMMMMN.....MMM.....MM.....
      .......MMMM..................... MM.....
      ........MMM......,7MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....
      .........MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.......
      ........................................
    

"We shape our tools, thereafter our tools shape us."

~~~
dang
Please don't use visual gimmicks. We all love ASCII art but these threads are
top heavy already and we don't want an arts race.

------
menacingly
Can someone help me understand with this is voted down?

~~~
dang
I'm not sure either, but in this case it was abusive and we take voting
privileges away from accounts that do that.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13770978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13770978)
and marked it off-topic.

------
DeekshaM
We are currently hiring in India (Bangalore) who have expertise into
Serverless technology. Please email me your resume with contact details at
deekgupt@adobe.com if you are looking for a challenging and an exciting
opportunity with Adobe.

------
tootie
I think a lot of webdevs might have a problem with Squarespace because dey
terk er jerbs.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13765429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13765429)
and marked it off-topic.

------
brdd
Conduit | Software engineer (Full stack, front-end, back-end) |
Boston/Cambridge | FULL-TIME

[https://cond.co](https://cond.co)

====

Conduit is a small venture-backed startup based out of Cambridge. We’re
building personal relationship management software to help track, maintain,
and grow relationships. People have a hard time staying in touch with others--
let's change that.

We're making our first hires now. If you're a top engineer with any
background, we want you: someone who can hold their own and be comfortable
taking charge of large projects at an early-stage company. You'll build out
our infrastructure from the ground up, make and defend impactful technical
decisions, and have the opportunity to grow into future leadership positions.
We value smarts over skill-- experience, versatility, and intuition are
crucial. Sound like a good fit? Let's get in touch.

DETAILS

Front-end engineer (JS/React, GraphQL, Python, Node):
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210117](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210117)

Back-end engineer (Python, Node, GraphQL, APIs, DBs):
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210118](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210118)

BENEFITS AND PERKS

\- Be an early-stage employee and work with a fun, world-class team. \-
Receive significant equity at a fast-growing and valuable company. \-
Ownership and autonomy over large projects; the independence to succeed. \-
Little to no legacy: don't deal with old codebases; we're clean and modern. \-
Open vacation policy (no set number of days per year): take the time you need.
\- We'll provide the technology you need to be productive. \- Lunches catered
or reimbursed every day, plus unlimited snacks and drinks.

=====

No remote, please. TO APPLY: Email us resume/work experience/some projects of
yours to careers@cond.co

=====

=====

=====

